# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Good Strikes Back (IC)

## MikelaC1

You have all been summoned to this meeting by Elinon Darasis-Domar, the woman accounted by almost everyone to be the most powerful good person in the Daystor universe. She is not alone however, the high priestess of Klintina Bindar, Tiffany Shonar, is there, along with Tishtina Bindar II, high priestess of Glendira Philisar. 
Elinon opens the meeting. Even just sitting there, you can tell Elinon is a woman of action, the high priestess of Lysindra. Her use of magic to bolster her fighting skills is legendary, and while many people can wield two short swords or even two long swords, Elinon is the only person who can wield two greatswords simaltaneously, and she does it seemingly without effort. For the past few years, the various forces of evil have been making unacceptable inroads in all areas of Daystor. Various demonic religions have been building power and the devils have been making a comeback, in fact out agents tell us that there has been a wholesale change in the hierarchy of Hell, lead by an ascended pit fiend named Askaretha. Other sundry evil forces have been causing trouble in various areas. You are here to disrupt as many of those enterprises as possible
Tiffany speaks up at this point, as the high priestess of Klintina, she seems to almost radiate grace and peace. Calmness flows out from her, yet there is more than one story of her using her hammer to demonstrate the power of good over evil. We will be providing you with mission briefings at the start of scenario and then it will be up to you to handle it. Not necessarily by killing them all, although that would work, but at least put the operation out of commission. After a down time of about a month, we will contact you with your next target. Your pay will be whatever you take out of the operation, along with a per mission reward from us. 
Tishtina is the last to speak. Known far and wide as The Teacher, those of Glendiras' religion are the greatest teachers of arcane techniques and of them, she is the most prolific. In terms of actual mission operations, we will not be able to help you, if we get involved, then other more powerful forces will get involved and the whole thing will spiral out of control. We can however provide you with indirect aid, such as access to spell books normally out of reach or magic items as long as you can pay the appropriate price. Access to training and any sorts of things that dont bring us into direct opposition with your targets. Even  the highest level of healing if needed 
Most of you dont know each other, so introductions are in order, along with anything you would like to share about your abilities.

----------


## Auranghzeb

Atalanta had made this trip across the sea once, almost two decades ago when she was a wide eyed youngling with barely any notches on her bow. Now she stood in front of Elinon Darasis-Domar as Daystor's exemplar of good adressed a crowd of heroes from the four courners of Daystor.

This time around, Atalanta's deep mellow eyes no longer showed awe. After all, she had spent most of her adulthood hunting monsters and facing unimaginable dangers-  Though she was not an equal to the triad of paramount heroes in front of her, the proud Amazon knew she belonged.

Atalanta is here as an herald of Corsada. Elinon's words all but comfirm what the elders in Corsada and Zylina Corandis II suspect: hell is raising and soon any sign of peace will be the exception. 

She stepped forward, moving with ease and barely grazing the floor with her light, almost ethereal steps, she bowed to the triad of heroes and then to the other adventurers. 

*
I am Atalanta, daughter of Nefele and Testio of Corsada, blessed huntress of Daren Philisat II and herald of Zylina Corandis. I bow to you and I'm grateful for the consideration. My vow is to hunt down these demons wherever they hide and put an arrow throught their dark heart.*

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera*

Otrera smiled faintly, listening to the triad of godly representatives as they lay out the situation.  She reaches out to take the hand of the large attractive man beside her, and he smiles broadly.  The two are dressed in simple flowing robes common to desert travellers, although currently clean and free of the usual layers of dust accumulated in the in the waste.

When Atalanta introduced herself, Otrera smiled.  Here was a woman who understood hard work, and another devotee of the hunt god besides.  Perhaps there would be much that the two of them could share in the weeks ahead.

Otrera saw no point in waiting further. The tall, plump woman rose from her seat, the robes swirling around her.  The man quickly stood beside her, looking to Otrera for direction.

*"My Lady Darasis-Domar.  Honoured matriarch Shonar. Honoured matriarch Bindar.  Fellow invitees.

"I am Otrera, leader of the Orestii tribe, of the Isharrah.  This is my companion, Hillock.  My people send praise and honour to this assemblage.  I confess that I have less experience dealing with the legions of hell, but am no stranger to the desert's heat and cold, and will hope that a humble servant of the Hunt may be of assistance in this cause."*

*Spoiler: If you have true seeing*
Show

Those with true sight active see that Otrera is in a slightly different form from her natural one - mostly, in a cleaner robe - but that the man beside her is actually a very large elephant.

----------


## Cavir

*"Welcome, Atalanta, Otrera, and Hillock."* A lighter black skinned woman steps forward to introduce herself. She wears a clean, high quality hunter green hooded cloak that is pulled back off her shoulders. Under the cloak reveals an exquisite black, gold, and light blue brocaded vest with some discrete dark red arcane symbols. Her figure is well toned but not extraordinarily muscled. She gives a respectful nod to their three hosts.

*"I am Sora Solaran, born in Amazonia, raised in Erandol. I am a Battle Mage, primarily defending my home Erandol but also my birthplace when needed. I have a variety of spells to aid my allies, a selection of teleportation spells, spells to control the battlefield, and of course spells to destroy the enemy. My specialty, with Lady Tishtina's aid, is enhancing spells beyond their ordinary limits while still controlling them to keep allies safe."

"I look forward to taking the fight to the enemy and defending Daystor as a whole."* Sora gives a smile to those not introduced yet, then steps back for whoever steps forward next.

----------


## ngilop

An average built, but rather handsome man in a white with gold trimmed robe steps forward bows slightly to all gathered. I am Tinac, just a simple healer. Though I might not be able to do much against the forces of evil directly. I will do all I can to make sure all of you are more ready, cared for life and limb, and indeed supported in this upcoming endeavor 

He steps back, lost in thought _Such legendary champions, am I truly deserving to accompany such great warriors?_

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I do not remember seeing how to post thoughts, so I just put mine in italics.

----------


## Aracor

*Tessa*

I am Tessa.

Standing before you is a short woman, very striking and clearly sure of herself. She has deep brown eyes that are nearly green in some lights, and brown hair cut short, other than a tail in the back.

Her clothes are unrestricting, and she has a sword at her hip that looks well-made and often used.

Her eyes are flicking back and forth among everyone, rarely settling in one place. Her moves are graceful, but they also seem unnaturally fast.


I'm glad to meet you all, and look forward to taking the fight to the enemy. It is always better to attack than defend. I fight with both magic and blade, and mix the two in a style similar to Lysindra herself. I can also enhance weapons, and always make it difficult to teleport in around me.

----------


## Debatra

Not seeing any particular order that the group has been seated or rising in, an Elf with pale gray skin wearing a red dress chooses the next gap in conversation to stand and introduce herself. "My name is Mulcri Setuhl, also one of Elinon's contributions to our little group." She gives Tessa a greeting nod before continuing. "Though my own magic is more focused in defense, debilitation, and molding the battlefield to our advantage. That said, I also usually keep a teleportation ward up." She now turns, speaking directly to Sora. "Though I can cast it on you instead of myself, so it will keep us from being ambushed while not interfering with you jumping around during a fight." She turns to Tessa. "Of course that won't do anything if there are other such wards in place."

"Also, I have several spells that I can cast before we turn in the night before we begin our assignments that will last throughout the next day and beyond. As I was uncertain, I prepared my spells for today assuming we would be leaving for our first task relatively soon, but do let me know what kinds of magic will be helpful to you all so I may prepare them when able. Perhaps we may even have time today; I do not know."

----------


## MikelaC1

(Still waiting on Belgareth to do intro, but we can get a bit going)

Now that you have introduced yourselves, here is your first mission As Tiffany speaks, she spreads out a map on a table, as you gather around it, you recognize the island continent of Corsada. She waves her hand and the projection changes, zeroing in on Paramibo, the one evil city in Corsada, lead by their devil worshipping (Asmodeus) king. Sargentum is a substance highly prized by both demons and devils, we are not quite sure what it does for them as it is utterly poisonous to mortals. Most sargentum is mined in the Hells and of course the devils wont trade with the demons so its value to them goes up even moreso. There is one source of sargentum in Prime Material and it is mined just outside of Paramibo. The devils dont share that supply either, but recently, we learned that an agent of Nocticula demon queen of succubi, among other titles was able to infiltrate that supply chain and siphon off sargentum for their cult. Your objective will be to disrupt that mining operation, thereby honking off the devils who work it, the demons who steal some of it, and the Paramibo government. Given that they worship Asmodeus, or at least did up until the devil hierarchy got turned upside down, that probably wont go over well.

----------


## Auranghzeb

Atalanta:

_This surely is a coloful group of heroes. Otrera's companion has a funky smell, but all of them seem capable and eager._


Atalanta is familiar with Paraimbo and the fiends that corrupt the land in Corsada. As she hears the words she tries to recall whatever she rememebers on the mines and the Sargentum. 
*Spoiler: Knowledge Geography*
Show

(1d20+6)[*7*]


She feels grateful that their first mission will be in Corsada. After hearing the initial debrief, she respectfully asks:

Do we have any intelligence on their numbers and composition? Or about their defensive position?

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera*

Alhambra nods her understanding.  Her voice is calm and matter-of-fact.

*"How 'disrupted' are we looking for?  A break in the supply roads?  An earthquake that collapses the mine and everyone in it?  What avenues are open to us."*

She turns to her colleagues.

*"I'm afraid I have never been to this Paramibo, but I'm fairly sure that I could get Hillock and me there tomorrow.  But I can't take others with me, normally. Can anyone else transport the group together quickly?"*

----------


## Aracor

*Tessa*

I can teleport. Myself and seven other people.

She sighs.

You should also have access to Wind Walk, right? If teleport can't get us there?

----------


## Cavir

Sora:

*"Earthquakes and Greater Teleport I can do. Knowing where to teleport to is a detail I hope our hosts have already solved, perhaps the teleport itself too. Since the sargentum is poisonous to mortals then burying what miners they have should be an extra benefit. Exposing the demon agent, or even getting the disruption blamed on the agent would cause a lot of chaos for our enemy. Depends on if we wish a quick strike or not. Details always count."* She looks to the hosts, hoping they just started to give what information they have.

----------


## MikelaC1

> Atalanta:
> 
> 
> Atalanta is familiar with Paraimbo and the fiends that corrupt the land in Corsada. As she hears the words she tries to recall whatever she rememebers on the mines and the Sargentum. 
> *Spoiler: Knowledge Geography*
> Show
> 
> [roll0]
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, Atalanta's time in Corsada never included checking out the mines. Perhaps her superiors wisely considered it above her pay grade at that time. 
We know that the whole operation is run by a pit fiend who calls himself by the somewhat pretentious name of Balor Nimbus. In terms of direct underlings, he has cloud giants directing the day-to-day operations and then captured dwarves to do the actual mining. Obviously the pit fiend and the cloud giants will fight you, the dwarves are a different story. The ones who have been given greater positions and power will likely oppose you, if the will of the rest of them hasnt been beaten out of them, they will not. 




> *Alhambra*
> 
> Alhambra nods her understanding.  Her voice is calm and matter-of-fact.
> 
> *"How 'disrupted' are we looking for?  A break in the supply roads?  An earthquake that collapses the mine and everyone in it?  What avenues are open to us."*
> 
> She turns to her colleagues.
> 
> *"I'm afraid I have never been to this Paramibo, but I'm fairly sure that I could get Hillock and me there tomorrow.  But I can't take others with me, normally. Can anyone else transport the group together quickly?"*


We want the mine shut down permanently. She hands the group a scroll. While I dont know if any of you have _earthquake_ on your list of spells you use regularly, that scroll was penned by myself personally. You should find it more than sufficient to close the mine out. Dispel the fiend, kill the giants, save as many of the dwarves as you can but do not hesitate to kill. If they are there against their will, Moradin will welcome their souls into their afterlife. If they have become corrupted by the temptations of petty power, they deserve no pity.




> Sora:
> 
> *"Earthquakes and Greater Teleport I can do. Knowing where to teleport to is a detail I hope our hosts have already solved, perhaps the teleport itself too. Since the sargentum is poisonous to mortals then burying what miners they have should be an extra benefit. Exposing the demon agent, or even getting the disruption blamed on the agent would cause a lot of chaos for our enemy. Depends on if we wish a quick strike or not. Details always count."* She looks to the hosts, hoping they just started to give what information they have.


Tiffany waves her hand again, and the map zooms in to almost per tree detail. This spot will put you half an hour's walk to the mine entrance. Outside of their patrol range.

----------


## Debatra

"It seems we have no lack of teleportation options either. As for sowing confusion within the ranks and potentially getting them to blame each other, I have several spells that can influence the mind. I can even disguise our group to appear as the enemy. With a bit of luck, they will be at each others' throats instead of ours."

"While I wouldn't expect them to care about the cruelty of it, one would think using Dwarves to mine a substance so toxic to mortals would at least raise practical issues. I suppose they reason they can always go out and capture more slaves.

----------


## MikelaC1

You actually have to consume the sargentum for it to become poisonous.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera*

Otrera nods as the elder heroes convey more information, and stares at the projection of the spot they show.  If no one else seems inclined to take the scroll of earthquake, Otrera does so.

*"Thank you. While it is indeed in my power to unleash an earthquake, I've never had cause to do so."*

----------


## Cavir

Sora studies the detailed map closely while asking her questions and allowing someone else to take the scroll. *"Is there any more information on the cult... who, what, where, how? Is the mining headquarters inside the mine? Are there any other known entrances? I can do several widened earthquakes. Don't want the enemy escaping out a back door, and could be an alternate way in for us. "

"I would need Mulcri's magic for a disguise."

"Are we all prepared to leave today? Or would it benefit us for some to prepare their spells in the morning? I need only a few minutes to prepare."* 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Knowledge checks
Geography: Paramibo/sargentum (1d20+8)[*25*]
Planes: Pit Fiend (1d20+17)[*29*]
Nature: Cloud Giants (1d20+12)[*14*]

----------


## Debatra

"I happen to have the spell ready, though I would like some time to prepare a few situational spells. I can be ready in as little fifteen minutes after we finish planning, though more spells require a bit more time. In the meantime, does Nocticula have any sort of symbol? Something she marks her forces with? While I doubt she would be stupid enough to send a force openly bearing her banner, or that our target would believe something so blatant, something more subtle might work to improve the disguise."

"As for saving Dwarves, do we know if there are constant mining shifts throughout the day, or if they break overnight? It wouldn't be wise to collapse the mine while there are slaves still inside. Also, should we try to obtain samples of the sargentum to analyze and potentially understand the fiends' interest in it?"

*Spoiler: Knowledge*
Show

Nobility and Royalty (for anything it might be worth, in particular Nocticula and/or Balor Nimbus) - (1d20+14)[*25*]
Planes (general Pit Fiend info, and possibly even things specific to Balor Nimbus) - (1d20+33)[*47*]
Nature (general Cloud Giant info) - (1d20+16)[*19*]

----------


## MikelaC1

There is no back door to this mine, as far as we know, the operation consists of two levels, the first level is no longer being worked for the sargentum and they are on to the second level in their diggings. Apart from pubiicizing his name, Balor has not done much to go on notice in the Prime, we figure he accepted this assignment in order to build his power base, probably by skimming from the operation. We have analyzed sargentum repeatedly and cant make heads or tails of it or what they want it for, so theres no need to bring a sample back. If its desired by fiends and is poison to mortals, we really have no other reason to study it.
I dont think a disguise is going to get you anywhere, there are only so many people that show up at the mine, delivery people specifically and anyone else is going to be suspect right away. As well, trying to bill yourself as forces of Nocticula or anyone else is rather pointless as the only survivors you are supposed to leave are dwarves who arent about to go running back to Hell to tell the story of who attacked them. Yes, you are soon going to start building a reputation as a "strike force" for good but the first mission is likely to be dismissed as a one off.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera*

The desert chief shrugs.

*"If this is a fairly straightforward effort. To kill the leaders, release the workers and then wreck the works.  Then I'm about as ready as I'm likely to be, and am ready to teleport.  It might be best to wait for the detailed planning of tactics for the walk."*

Otrera shimmers for a moment, and shrinks by a couple of feet, becoming a bearded dwarf in a ragged grey jacket, pants and boots.  She turns to rumble a few syllables to Hillock, who then also shifts form to a similar looking dwarf.  The second grins broadly, white teeth picked out in the middle of a dark beard, and the pair turn to their companions, waiting for the all clear.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

In case it's relevant, Otrera is currently shapechanged into a Planetar, and Hillock into a Solar. Both then use the archons' alternate form ability to look like dwarves.

----------


## Cavir

Sora:

*"Good, that simplifies things. One way in and out short of teleporting. Any reason to still wait until tomorrow? If not we can cast long term spells now, teleport, scout the entrance, then cast medium term spells before going in."*

----------


## Aracor

*Tessa*

I can be ready to go in less than a minute. Just need to cast a few spells. I hear someone else may want the teleport warning ward instead of me having it myself?

And I'll speed everyone up as soon as the outhouse collides with the windmill.

----------


## Auranghzeb

Atalanta lets go a clear and sincere laugh.

I just arrived to port on board of the Juno from Corsada. It was a long sea trip. Didn't occur to me to teleport. So here we go again 

She arranges her hair as her shiftweave takes on a more modest transformation that the one she just did, turning from clear white silk into a muted leaf green. 

I'm ready to go. I just need to fetch my eagle.

----------


## BelGareth

Raodan was standing in the back, silently watching, and invisible to all but the most discernible eye. He was silent, knowing he was among his betters, and awaited his turn when presented. 

He felt no need to introduce himself, this was not a social event, this was a mission debriefing, and he was determined to take it as seriously as possible, entirely possible, he was taking _too_ seriously, but that was how the die was cast. 

He speaks up still invisible, *"I do not have a way to teleport, and would appreciate a ride from Lady Tessa, if possible"* he says, respectfully.  

*Spoiler*
Show


He has a ring of invisibility, so if you can see invisibility, you can see him. 
he has a +34 to M.S, so unless you have an _insane_ listen, or some other magical means, you probably didn't hear him either.

----------


## Aracor

I would submit that if he's speaking, he's not actually attempting to be silent, so we should be able to hear him just fine.

----------


## Debatra

"Even if we set aside the confusion game for now, we still should approach with caution. Perhaps we disguise as yet more Dwarf slaves, or approach invisibly, or even both. At a certain point, it will mainly be about getting close rather than being completely undetected. The less warning of our presence we give them to prepare, the better."

----------


## ngilop

I have found that no plan survives much longer after first meeting. The more detailed the plan the more things can go awry. Plus, I think the element of surprise is on our side. I agree with Otrera. I need an hour, for my heroes feast spell to fully function THEN I am 100% ready to go. Tinac then digs into his robes to get a ring, he quickly puts it on and disappears from view, unless of course you have a way to see invisible. After a while a massive table filled with abundant food appears. There we go, dig in and be merry, for soon we might have to take lives, and that is no merry endeavor. 

*Spoiler: Heroes Feats buffs*
Show

(1d8+10)[*16*]  temp HP  PLUS immunity to poison and fear for 12 hours and +1 morale to attack and will saves.

----------


## Aracor

Tessa will happily sit down and enjoy the Hero's Feast, and then cast a series of spells on herself.

*Spoiler*
Show

Wings of Swift Flying (CL 19), 19 hours
Greater Enlarge Person (CL 19), 19 hours
Greater Magic Weapon (CL 19), 19 hours
Greater Mage Armor (CL 19), 19 hours
Create Magic Tattoo - +1 luck bonus to attack rolls (CL 13), 24 hours
Create Magic Tattoo - +2 competence bonus to attack rolls (CL 13, 24 hours)
Heart of Earth (CL 19), 19 hours
Greater Anticipate Teleport - 95 foot radius (CL 19), 24 hours
Elemental Body - Air (CL 19, 19 hours)
Retributive Fleshshiver (CL 19, 24 hours)
Energy Absorption (CL 19, 19 hours)

Instead of casting Greater Anticipate Teleport on herself, she'll cast that on Sora after handing her the focus. That way she can still play with shenanigans without getting stuck outside of existence for 18 seconds at a time.

So: Greater Anticipate Teleport - 95 foot radius (CL 19), 24 hours on Sora


Does anyone else want to be big?

----------


## Cavir

Sora

The sudden newcomer surprised Sora. He was lucky she had the presence of mind to glance at their hosts first to see if the newcomer was expected, before simply imploding the unannounced stranger. Their lack of concern dismisses hers. She considers him a moment then moves on. 

*"While I agree plans normally change once enacted, I find it best to have at least a semblance of a plan and be able to adjust as the situation requires. I propose we arrive at the designated location, have the stealthy one in the back scout ahead and lead us to the entrance. I can grant seven of us a telepathic bond to keep in contact with him. Since there seems to be eight of us one will have to forgo the bond, if there are any volunteers. Near the entrance I can use Arcane Eye to inspect the entrance and tunnel within. If we need to take out guards we can figure out the details then. We cast our medium term spells then move in. It sounds like the first level will be at least mostly empty so we should be able to move rapidly. We're a strike force. In and out quickly, doing our best to prevent any enemy from running off and sounding the alarm. The enslaved dwarves may even want to pitch in with their picks to exact revenge once we empower them."*

The feast arrives. Sora joins in. *"I can cover the group with the telepathic bond, a keen edge for all of our weapons, and resist energy, presumably against fire at least, all for about three hours.  When it is time to fight I can also protect us all with a cold or fire shield. The banner that I will have on my back suppresses fear, stunning, and confusion if you stay near." * 

Sora looks to the newcomer. *"You've heard our stories, time for your own?"

"Thank you Tinac, this is delicious.*

----------


## ngilop

Tinac thinks about it for a moment and says I will forego the bond. I think not having it will be the least disruptive  for the group, I don't have need for an energy resist spells. If Tessa doesn't mind, I have a rod of Chain Spell she can use for Greater Magic Weapon. I'll set it on the table so she can see my rod. Oh..I almost forgot, I would like to cast Status on all of you so I have a way to tell if you are injured or otherwise disposed Tinac casts the rest of his usual suite of personal protection spells on himself.

*Spoiler*
Show

Energy immunity (to all) -seperate spells for each of the 5 energy types, acid, cold, electricity, fire, sonic
Superior resistance
Magic vestment
Comprehend Languages
Magic Circle vs Evil
Status

----------


## Aracor

Tessa will gladly cast Greater Magic Weapon through the Rod. That means up to 21 other weapons gain a +5 enhancement bonus, so unless some of us are running around with giant arsenals, I think that should cover every weapon and a backup weapon for each character.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera*

Otrera sits down to partake of the meal.  She nods appreciatively, and gestures for Hillock to join her.  He does so, hesitantly with first, but soon with an appetite and enthusiasm that seem remarkable.  

Otrera looks around at her new colleagues.

*"I should mention that Hillock and I specialize in transforming into a variety of forms, as the need arises.  As we have already shown. While your magics are much appreciated, and will be gratefully received, our contributions may be more varied.

"For example, Raodan, should you desire others with you on a scouting run, Hillock and I could accompany you, either invisible and silent above ground, or intangibly underneath."*

----------


## Debatra

Mulcri will also partake of the offered meal, offering a few thoughts when she feels she has something relevant to contribute.

"I have a spell that can turn the lot of us invisible, though it has some restrictions. For one, it will break for _all_ of us if [/i]any[/i] of us do anything that would break a standard invisibility spell. It will also break for any _one_ person who moves more than one-hundred eighty feet away from the nearest other person in the group. With that in mind, I can also cast some individual invisibility spells for those who might end up going off on their own, or perhaps the ones we would expect to strike first. In particular, might I expect that the invisible gentleman might appreciate a spell that will keep him unseen even after he begins striking, or do you have one already?"

"I should also like to know who here can't already see in the dark."

"It may not be necessary for any of us to be excluded from the bond. Tessa, if Miss Solaran may borrow your ring; I can anoint her, or anyone else that wants it for that matter, with a mark that can make up the rest of the difference."

----------


## BelGareth

Raodan dismisses his invisibility, it was almost a habit now a days, perhaps he shouldn't have remained invisible, and spoken up before hand? ah well, it was done with, no use in hashing it out a thousand times.

He smiled and bowed to the group of women, *"I am Raodan the White hand, pleasure to meet you all, I am at your collective wills. I am a capable scout, and thief, capable of getting into and out of places where others could not. I prefer to avoid fighting, but I am able to help out if the need arises."* he says simply, he has a simple blade at his hip, but that is it, his clothes are nice, new, and a dark purple with black lace highlighted edges, with intricate patterns of macabre scenes, where skeletons are fighting various humanoids.

Turning to Mulcri *"I am able to see in the dark, and I am curious about this spell, I have a magical ring, as you have seen, and the ability to step into the aether."* he takes a seat, and a little bit of the food, waiting to eat until he is answered.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera*

*"Blessings on this meal, and all those who partake."*

After a moment of silent thanksgiving, Otrera pulls back from the table.  Hillock, on the other hand, reaches for another slice of bread.

*"While neither Hillock nor I have the ability to see in the dark in our natural state, most of the seemings that we take on will give us that ability.  Tinac, thanks so much for that astonishing food.  It satisfies like a cool spring in the desert."*

----------


## Cavir

Sora turns to Mulcri . *"Yes you may borrow it momentarily when the time comes. I do not have magic to see in the dark."*

----------


## Auranghzeb

Atalanta:

Never one to refuse a good meal, Atalanta partakes heartfuly of the feast --except for apples which she doesn't like--- and listens carefuly to the tactical discussion. She would prefer to take a more direct approach: strike fast and hard, even at her age and experience, she still thought that spellcasters tend to overthink situations.

_The best laid plans. But let them strategize.They seem powerful and competent, they wouldn't be here if they were not._

She gulps down a goblet of wine---_this food is really good_--- and obliviously starts to make sure her bow is perfectly strung while mumbling a nice little tune. 

*Spoiler: Perform*
Show

[roll]120+12[/roll]

----------


## MikelaC1

So, are you ready to go?

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera*

The desert chief gently tugs Hillock to his feet.  The big man reaches down to grab a handful of roasted carrots from the table.

*"Yes, ready and waiting."*

----------


## Auranghzeb

Atalanta:


Atalanta grabbed an apple and delicately cut a couple of slices. She didn't enjoy them, but theye were great to clean one's teeth. She rose and looked at the others. 

I'm always ready to cause some trouble in Hell's plan. Shall we go? 

She said it all calmly, in fact she was not a fan of teleportation. It tingled.

----------


## Cavir

Sora

*"Yes, I am ready. Does someone want to do the greater teleport, or shall I?"*

----------


## Aracor

*Tessa*

My teleports aren't of the Greater variety, so if you can manage exact pinpoint accuracy, that probably makes more sense.

----------


## BelGareth

After eating his modest fill, Raodan stands and bows to everyone. 
*
"I am ready"* he says simply.

*Spoiler*
Show


Changing speech to bold

----------


## Cavir

Sora stands and moves to a space where everyone can gather. As she waits on the others she takes a final look at the map, for both the teleport destination and the direction to the tunnel entrance from there based on any landmarks.

*"When we get close to the mine entrance I have a summon spell that takes a few minutes to cast, but will be most helpful underground."* 

She casts a few spells on herself, one of which may be surprising for those expert in identifying spells. Once everyone is ready Sora casts Greater Teleport for the group.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Good thing Hillock doesn't count as natural size here (I hope...)

Casting: 
Protection from Arrows (19 hours)
Moment of Prescience (19 hours)
Split Ray Disintegrate (SL9) seemingly on herself even though there are no rays shot, but is the setup for her Retributive Spell.

Greater Teleport with the whole party to the designated arrival spot.

----------


## Debatra

The meal finished and spells prepared, Mulcri will begin casting her longer-duration spells.

*Spoiler*
Show

Mass Darkvision, targeting everyone because why not. - 18 hours
Chain of Eyes targeting herself for now, but can be passed freely among the group. - 18 hours
Create Magic Tattoo via my Shadow Illusion ability with Major Image, giving Sora a +1 to caster level for all spells. - 48 hours (Mulcri auto-Extends all of her Illusions for free. It stacks with Extend Spell, but three days seems somewhat unnecessary for this.)


"Yes, I believe that's it for the moment."

----------


## MikelaC1

The group gathers around Sora, hearing the word *Tele* and then a whoosh of wind along with tingling, followed by *port*. The group finds themselves standing in a small group of trees. They immediately see a path that looks like it was made by wagon wheels, closer inspection reveals that it has been worked on so that any wagon would roll on it perfectly but it would not be totally obvious except for someone looking for it. Not only has the party covered a dozen time zones in the casting (leaving at 10 in the morning and arriving at 10 at night) they have also changed seasons, going from summer to winter. Fortunately, Corsada does not have overly harsh winters, and the party is only minorly inconvenienced by the change in temperature. Getting their bearings straight (seeing as the stars are all in the "wrong" place) the group heads south and true to Tiffany's word, after half an hour they see the entrance to the cave. The group is still 60 feet from the cave, under tree cover, but the last 30 feet to the cave is out in the wide open. Standing in front of the mine entrance are 4 cloud giant guards. They are not aware of the party (yet) but are clearly on alert, that probably comes from the fact that their "boss" wont just fire them for incompetence, he will literally send their souls to Hell.

----------


## Debatra

If nobody else did by then, Mulcri would stop the group long before they got _anywhere near_ being only sixty feet away. Probably closer to six hundred. Let's call it five hundred or so.

"Alright, this seems to be a good spot to start casting our shorter-term spells. I'll remind you all just in case, this spell will break for _all_ of us if _anyone_ does something that would break a standard Invisibility spell. Anyone who moves more than one hundred eighty feet away from the nearest member of the group will also become visible, but only that person. With that in mind, does anyone _not_ want to be included in the spell? Raodan, for instance? I have that other Invisibility spell ready if you still want it. Perhaps to scout ahead if you're so inclined? And if you do, I can also give you truesight, as well as a spell that will allow me to see through your eyes. Redundant with the Telepathic Bond perhaps, but it couldn't hurt anything."

*Spoiler: More Spells*
Show

Also, from here on out, all of Mulcri's spells will include a Sleight of Hand roll to attempt to cast unnoticed. (Races of Stone, page 133)

Greater Prying Eyes, creating (1d4+18)[*22*] eyes that will simply wait there until ordered otherwise (18 hours)
SoH: (1d20+35)[*44*]

Extended Stoneskin on self (360 minutes)
SoH: (1d20+35)[*42*]

See Invisibility (180 minutes)
SoH: (1d20+35)[*43*]

True Seeing on Raodan if he goes to scout (180 minutes)
SoH: (1d20+35)[*47*]

True Seeing on Self (180 minutes)
SoH: (1d20+35)[*49*]

Spell Matrix, prepping Slow and Unluck to be cast Quickened for the duration (180 minutes)
SoH: (1d20+35)[*46*]

Extended Superior Invisibility on Raodan, even if he just wants it for the fight and not to scout (54 minutes)
Also using that touch to transfer Chain of Eyes to him if he's willing.
SoH: (1d20+35)[*45*]

Mass Invisibility on those that want it, excluding Raodan and herself (36 minutes)
SoH: (1d20+35)[*46*]

Superior Invisibility on self (36 minutes)
SoH: (1d20+35)[*41*]

*EDIT:* Forgot one. Just gonna take ten for a 45 on the SoH to not mess with the post's rolls.... Which I could have saved some effort on by just taking ten for everything, but oh well.
Extended Shield (36 minutes)

*EDIT2:* She will also hold off on making people invisible until other spells have been cast for the sake of targeting.


*EDIT3:* Just as she is about to cast the first Invisibility spell, she suddenly stops and looks down at her feet. "Snow." The word comes out as if it were a curse as she turns to look back up at the group. "I don't suppose everyone here can already fly somehow?" With that, she rises to about a foot in the air, hoping against hope that everyone else is able to do the same.

----------


## BelGareth

Raodan takes the teleport like the stoic soldier he was, he instantly turned invisible, and starting scouting. 

Holding the group up as soon as he saw the guards.

He alerts the others that he will be heading out, keeping to cover and concealment as he went, you never know if an enemy had something clever up their sleeves. _Would anyone be able to let me know if cloud giants can see invisible creatures?_ he mentally asks as he takes off. *I will gladly accept these boons.* He thinks to Mulcri

*Spoiler*
Show


*Move Silently* - (1d20+34)[*48*]
*Hide* - (1d20+34)[*36*]

Invisibility from his ring is active (so +20 to hide if they cannot see invisibility). He'll get as close as he can (30ft), and then reassess.

----------


## Auranghzeb

*Atalanta*

She was at home. Taking a look at the south hemisphere constelations she had seen so many times, Atalanta didn't seem to bothered at all by the cold, even in her light robe, her bare feet didn't even touch the snow and her skin didn't show any signs of cold. She playfuly threw a couple of snow balls into the air.


Right before becoming invisible a wand and lightly touched her forehead. 


*Spoiler*
Show



Embrace the wild from wand CL 3, 30 minutes blindsense. 




She then moved along Raodan, keeping a few feet befind the ninja and to the left and airwalking at 20-25' high and close to the trees. Once there she took a long deep look around. 

*Spoiler: Spot*
Show

(1d20+28)[*31*]
Extra +9 vs outsiders
eXTRA +5 Undead and Magic Beasts


*Spoiler: Atalanta*
Show

*Atalanta*
Female CG Human Amazon Wild Heart, *Level* 18, *Init* 15, *HP* 251/251, *DR* 2/Cold Iron, *Speed* 50/50' air walk
*AC* 30, *Touch* 26, *Flat-footed* 22, *Fort* 24, *Ref* 21, *Will* 20, *Base Attack Bonus* 18/13/8/ 3   
*Warning  +1 Quarter Staff  &  Bite*  +26/+21/+16/ +11   &  +20 bite (1d6+3 / 1d6 +2, x2 )
*Power Shots, Hunting, Bane Bow  (Infinite force arrows)*  +30   or    +28/ +28 / +23/ +18/ +14 (2d6+5, x3)
*  Bow vs Outsiders (Evil)*  +32  or  +30/ +30 / +25/ +20/ +15 (5d6+21, x3)
*  Bracers of Armor* (+4 Armor, +8 Dex, +1 Deflect, +7 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 26, Con 26, Int 13, Wis 15, Cha 25
*Condition* Continuos Effect like Displacement but only 20%
Initiative +2 Belt, +5 Warning weapon
Endure Elements
Airwalk 
Invisible
Freedom of movement
Darkvision
Blindsense 30'

----------


## Aracor

Tessa rises from the ground in her large, wispy air elemental form.

Invisibility is always good, even if it only gives us a bit of an edge momentarily.

Raodan, my recommendation: Assume there's someone around who can see through invisibility. Worst-case scenario, you're pleasantly surprised. Best-case scenario you're not being watched as you walk exposed through the middle of a cavern or whatever.

----------


## Cavir

Sora

*"I have spells to cast too. Mulcri thank you for the spells. you may want to wait on Mass Invisibility. If there are guards at the entrance the spell will not last long. Your choice of course. I need ten minutes for this summons."* After the Swarm spell is complete she'll wait for the scouts to meet up again for the other Mass spells.

Sora orders the elementals to earth glide to stay with the party and out of sight as they move towards the mine entrance.

When the group sees the mine entrance she orders the elementals to glide underground into the mine entrance then stay out of sight until the group attacks. At that point they are to prevent any enemy from entering or leaving the mine.

*"The elementals will block the entrance once the fight starts. I can hit the giants with an empowered acid ball and let you all finish them off. The blast will hit anything just inside the tunnel too. Any other ideas?*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Telepathic Bond. CL19 leaves us short one person. Lasts 190 minutes (180 after swarm spell). 

Elemental Swarm. Ten min casting. Lasts 190 min. 2d4 Large earth elementals appear when casting complete. Ten min later 1d4 Huge earth elementals. Ten min after that 1 Greater earth elemental.

Absorption. Lasts 190 minutes.

Mass Resist Energy, Fire 30. Lasts 190 minutes, includes Large elementals.

Chained Keen Edge (on all). Lasts 190 minutes.

Accuracy on Atalanta's bow. Lasts 0 minutes. Range increment for the bow is doubled.

Large earth elementals: (2d4)[*5*]. Will call them L1-Lx, each with 88hp

----------


## MikelaC1

(It would have been hard to stop that far away from the cave as the path twists and turns through the forest and you would not have seen it sooner. However, I am fine with you backing off after seeing it without alerting the baddies. Remember that if you turn everyone invisible, they wont be able t see each other)

Raodan creeps closer to the cave entrance, at one point he thinks he might have made a noise as one of the giants looks in his direction, but nothing more happens and he is pretty sure he is still hidden. Scanning the area with his now enhanced sight, he does not see anything more than was first spotted, 4 cloud giants standing guard over the entrance. One thing he does notice, cloud giants have a reputation of having weapons and armor of the finest appearance, but these 4 take it to the next level, their morning stars and chain shirts positively glisten.

----------


## BelGareth

He frowns, something was off *These cloud giants are exceptionally armed, can you see through my eyes Mulcri?* he thinks to them *I will attempt to go past them, into the mouth, so we can ambush them*

----------


## Cavir

Sora

*"Raodan, my earth elementals can take them from the rear. I'm hoping to blast the whole area to catch the four we see and any that might be inside the tunnel. Assume anything within 40 feet of the entrance will get hit, inside and out. Perhaps charge at them after the blast?"*

----------


## Debatra

Since they need to sit tight for ten minutes before moving on anyway, Mulcri will take that and then another five on top of it _before_ casting her above-listed spells to IC correct a minor mistake I made OOC instead of me just asking to handwave it away. (Said mistake being a minor goof while prepping spells.) She will prepare a Greater Arcane Sight, casting it when they are closer to the Giants due to its lower duration compared to her other spells.

_"Yes, I'm seeing clearly. And keep in mind that I can only_ see _through you, not hear. For the moment, I will need my own eyes to make full use of one of my other spells. Let us know if you think anything needs my attention."_

Mulcri will study each of the Giants in turn through her Greater Arcane Sight, attempting to determine what spells they have active upon them, as well as if any of them might be spellcasters, and relaying that information to the others. When that is done, she will switch to looking through Raodan's eyes until the group is ready to strike.

*Spoiler*
Show

Greater Arcane Sight (18 minutes)
SoH: Take ten for 45

And since I'm re-prepping anyway, throw in a Spell Turning after all the other buffs are settled. (180 minutes)
(1d4+6)[*10*]
SoH: Take ten for 45

Also, I forgot to roll the damage I have to take for casting Spell Matrix. (2d6)[*10*]

----------


## Auranghzeb

Atalanta watched the giants from her position 40' away the entrance and mingled in the tree branches. 


She sent suggestions through the telepatic link. 

_Elementals or a wall of force behing them would be of great use and would cut reinforcements. I could also try to lure them into an ambush. My concern is that there could be other defensive positions along the perimeter. Could your magic eyes take a quick look? Raodan, stay outside the open area. When we are ready for the attack let me know._ 



*Spoiler: DM*
Show

I'll act under the assumption that she is subject of the telepatic bond and the invisibility. I also have another concern, if the ground is snowy, Raodan shouldn' come into the open space, as the giants may see his footprints. Atalanta has Blindsense so anyone 30' away would be on her "radar". She has scent when on her wild frenzy.

----------


## Debatra

_"They have See Invisibility. Don't worry though, it can't penetrate the spell I put on you and I."_

She will send six of her eyes forward with instructions to "Search the area. Stay hidden. If you see anything noteworthy, observe it for ten seconds and then return. Stay within one mile of me."

*Spoiler*
Show

"Ten seconds" actually being IC-speak for "two rounds" because twelve seconds would be an odd thing to specify. They will take ten for 26 to Hide, plus whatever modifiers are appropriate for what cover the forest can provide.
30' Perfect flight, +18 Spot, True Seeing, and can see 120' in all directions.

And while we're here, I'll just put Mulcri's own perceptions in a nice convenient spot:

Spot/Listen: Both +3
Superior Low-Light Vision
See Invisibility
180' Darkvision
120' True Seeing and Greater Arcane Sight
90' Blindsense
40'-radius Detect Scrying

----------


## ngilop

Tinac nods his head and to no one in particular Sounds, about right. These guys most likely have various magical effects to enhance their capabilities for a job as important as guarding the mining of sargentum.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera*

As the group back-tracks to pump up, Otrera joins the buff-a-thon.  

_*Hillock and I can join in the efforts to block off retreat into the cave.  We'll come up from underground, waiting for your signal.*_

Once the others are ready, Otrera and Hillock become shadowy humanoid figures and float into the earth.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Otrera casts the following, all shared with Hillock:

Greater Blindsight
Barkskin

When we're ready to move forward, Otrera and Hillock will transform into Greater Shadows, sink into the ground, and move together to position themselves just under the ground at the cave entrance.

----------


## Debatra

Mulcri's Prying Eyes return to her, and she withdraws from Raodan to review what they've brought her. _"The surrounding area outside the mine appears empty, though there is plenty of evidence of the land being well-travelled. If they usually have outside patrols, they either aren't there at the moment or are well-hidden."_

----------


## Auranghzeb

Atalanta remained invisible and hidden behind the trees, as far inside as would allow her to still have clear view of the giants. 


She was trying to assess which one was the leader of this particular group to take them down first. 


*Spoiler: Sense motive to gauge level*
Show

Sense Motive (1d20+17)[*33*]


_I have them on sight, as soon as you want to move in I can start pelting them with arrows. May be luring them closer to us while those of you who can, bar the mine entrance._

----------


## Cavir

*"The elementals have the enemy rear covered. It would be unwise to have all our warriors attack from the rear as well, since the giants will be trying to get to the spellcasters here. Report where you are and I'll start the show. Hurry, we don't need the giants detecting us somehow beforehand."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Mulcri didn't respond to the question about the mass invisibility not lasting long. Did she cast it and we are all invisible?

----------


## Debatra

> *"I have spells to cast too. Mulcri thank you for the spells. you may want to wait on Mass Invisibility. If there are guards at the entrance the spell will not last long. Your choice of course."*


_"You're right. I'll save that one for after."_ Mulcri will cast the rest of her spells before they move back into position.

----------


## MikelaC1

No one giant appears to be the leader over the others, and the rest of the spells are cast. 

*Spoiler: Invisibility*
Show

Please detail who is invisible, how they are invisible and what breaks/penetrates that invisibility

----------


## Debatra

*Spoiler: Re: Invisibility*
Show

Only Raodan and Mulcri are invisible, both with Superior Invisibility (Spell Compendium 125).




> This powerful glamer functions like invisibility (PH 245), except that it masks image, scent, and sound alike, concealing the subject from all senses except touch. As with greater invisibility, this spell doesnt end if the subject attacks. While invisible, the subject exudes no scent and is undetectable by scent, blindsense, tremorsense, and blindsight.
> 
> Superior invisibility renders the recipient immune to detection by see invisibility, faerie fire, glitterdust, invisibility purge, and dust of appearance, although creatures under the effect of the spell can be detected by true seeing. Certain mundane conditions (such as leaving footprints) can also render a subject detectable.


So footprints in the snow could give him away, though falling snow hitting him might be considered close enough to Glitterdust/Dust of Appearance. That'd be your call, though I'd argue it would be fine for an 8th-level spell to cover it.

Apologies for the mix-up.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera*

The now-shadowy form of Otrera nods.  She lifts her long-handled axe in farewell.

_*If the giants try to overwhelm your position, we can move quickly to assist. But some of our attacks work best up close.  I'll signal when we're in position at the entrance.*_

She and Hillock vanish into the earth.  Once they're in position under the cave entrance, they signal their readiness.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Otrera and Hillock are not invisible, but are in Greater Shadow form and travelling a foot under the ground.  If they hit a barrier, trap or alarm of any kind, they'll immediate report it back to the others via the link.  

They're using Blindsight to navigate into position.

----------


## Debatra

Now confident the Giants won't see her either, Mulcri will order her Eyes to stay where they are before flying up and forward. _"I'm ready when you are."_

When the signal comes, the Elf will let loose.

*Spoiler*
Show

Initiative: (1d20+14)[*26*]

Free Action: Assign all five four points of her Defending weapon's enhancement bonus to her AC, just in case. (Already noted in sheet. "Misc" section of AC has both Amazon Grace and this bonus, for 10 9 total.)

Swift Action: Shock and Awe (SpC 189), giving the Giants a -10 to their Initiative checks. No save, but won't work on targets that can't be flat-footed, such as those with Uncanny Dodge. It's also an Enchantment, so Once a Fool will apply to any Illusions cast by any of us for 18 rounds.
SoH: (1d20+35)[*42*]

Standard Action: Net of Shadows (SpC 147), giving the Giants concealment but making them unable to see beyond 5'. And creatures within that range will have concealment against them as well. Can be penetrated by whatever can see through magical darkness (like our people with True Seeing and Blindsight). (1d6)[*5*] x2 rounds. Will 24 negates, Once a Fool for Enchantments for 18 rounds.
SoH: (1d20+35)[*37*]

----------


## Cavir

Sora

*"Raodan, I don't know where you are. You have ten seconds to be more than forty feet from the entrance. After the initial blast, have at them."*

The warmage gives the allotted time, then  with two arcane words and a pointing of her finger, a green glowing, pea sized bead streaks from her finger, flies past the giants, and explodes into a massive burst of acid dowsing the guards and any inside the beginning of the mine.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Initiative (1d20+7)[*24*] (somewhat redundant I guess since I'm the trigger)

Fireball detonated at the mine entrance or as close to it as possible to also cover the giants. 
Boosts:
- Widen: 40' radius
- Energy Substitution: Acid instead of fire.
- Warmage Edge (bonus static damage)
- Improved Warmage Edge (increased max dice)

Damage: (19d6+44)[*115*] Acid. Reflex DC22 for half.

----------


## Auranghzeb

*Atalanta*

Atalanta uses the warmage's warning 10 seconds to cast Hunter's Mercy, and methodically waits for the blast. As the acid explodes she quickly pulls the string of her bow and three arrows of pure energy materialize and fly towards the closest giant. The first one is particularly viscious and aimed at the creature's neck. 


*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Standard: Many Shot 3 arrows at closest giant. If the attack hits, the first arrow is an auto critical. (1d20+28)[*34*]
(6d6+24)[*40*]
(2d6+8)[*13*]
(2d6+8)[*16*]
(2d6+8)[*13*]

Movement: Sniping Attack (1d20+14)[*23*] + distance penalties, next round I can move and hide with no penalty.

----------


## Aracor

Tessa uses the 10 second warning to cast Shield (duration 36 minutes) on herself, and then prepares to charge.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Because of her Ring of Anticipation, she rolls twice for initiative and takes the highest result.
(1d20+21)[*22*]
(1d20+21)[*31*]

At the beginning of the surprise round, she'll swift cast Haste, hitting everyone in range, followed by charging the nearest cloud giant and attacking.
Attack roll: (1d20+43)[*49*]
Damage roll: (2d6)[*4*] + 16 + (2d6)[*6*] Skirmish + (1d6)[*5*] cold damage
Last action will be a Defensively cast Night's Caress
Touch attack: (1d20+43)[*49*]
Damage: (15d6)[*53*] damage, plus it needs to make a Fortitude save DC 25 or take (1d6+2)[*5*] constitution damage.

Because of her defenses, she has a 50% miss chance for all attacks and targeted spells.



Tessa Paledane
HP: 154/124 (temporary hit points)
AC: 44, +4 vs attacks of opportunity due to movement
Saves: Fort +16, Ref +24, Will +21

edit...Attacks are at +35.
So modified hit rolls hit AC 41 for the first attack, and touch 37 for the second. Damage rolls should still be accurate.

----------


## MikelaC1

(We have 4 attacks in, waiting on the rest)

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera*

Otrera and Hillock wait patiently just under the surface for the blast that is the signal to begin.  As soon as Sora's blast rolls through, the pair rise up out of the earth and change.  Each becomes a purplish multi-headed snake-creature which, side by side, seek to hold the entrance from any of the giants re-entering it.  

Otrera's first task is to confirm with her blindsight that there are no creatures within 60 feet inside the cave that they hadn't already accounted for.  If she senses anything hidden there, she immediately reports it over the link, and that/those things become the target of their attack rather than the giants outside.  

Failing that, Otrera and Hillock each let loose with a series of small bursts of intense cold at the giant guardians.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Initiative: (1d20+7)[*16*]

Identical actions for Otrera and Hillock:
Free action: 5' step up to get out of the ground
Free action: shapechange from greater shadow to 12-headed cryohydras
Standard action: breathing 30' cones of cold from each of the heads.  The preferred target is anything previously undetected inside the cave.  Failing that, a spread intended to take in as many of the giants as they can outside the cave.

Damage from all of Otrera's blasts (the first twelve) are reflex DC 24 for half.  All of Hillock's blasts are reflex DC 23 for half damage:
(3d6)[*8*]
(3d6)[*9*]
(3d6)[*8*]
(3d6)[*4*]
(3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*13*]
(3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*16*]
(3d6)[*13*]
(3d6)[*13*]
(3d6)[*9*]

(3d6)[*6*]
(3d6)[*8*]
(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*15*]
(3d6)[*9*]
(3d6)[*9*]
(3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*9*]
(3d6)[*8*]
(3d6)[*13*]

----------


## ngilop

Tinac watches and waits for the big explosion of spells to burst forth, then he runs up to be close enough to heal his compatriots in case any of them become injured. He draws his mace as he advances, knowing that it might have to get used.



Initiative: (1d20+5)[*16*] 
Tinac has a Ring of invisibility (plus a cloak of minor displacement) It is  if I make an attack, see invisibility as well as true seeing counters it.

----------


## BelGareth

Raodan silently nods at the directions, and moves to the side of the Giants, 40 feet away. Ready to pounce on the closest one. He then informs them where exactly he is to the side. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Superior invisibility
Superior invisibility renders the recipient immune to detection by see invisibility, faerie fire, glitterdust, invisibility purge, and dust of appearance, although creatures under the effect of the spell can be detected by true seeing. Certain mundane conditions (such as leaving footprints) can also render a subject detectable.

Actions after Acidball hits:
Move to closest Giant (im flying 5'ft off the ground)
Standard: Attack

*Initiative* - (1d20+14)[*30*]

Sudden strike vs flat footed AC from Superior Invisibility
*Attack* - (1d20+26)[*28*] +4 if target is denied Dex
*Damage* - (1d6+6)[*9*] +4 if target is denied Dex & *Sudden Strike* - (11d6)[*31*]
Staggering Strike fort DC Damage done or be staggered for 1 round

Raodan
HP's: 117/101
AC: 37
T: 29 FF: 29
Saves- F: +12 R: +24 W: +20 
Effects: Heroe's Feast (16 temp HP, immunity to poison/fear for 12 hours & +1 morale to attack and will saves), Extended Superior Invisibility (54 minutes), True Seeing (180 minutes), Telepathic Bond (180 minutes), Mass Resist Energy, Fire 30 (190 minutes)

----------


## MikelaC1

*Spoiler: Initiative order*
Show

Atalanta, Tessa, Raordan, Mulcri, Giants, Sora, Otrera, Tinac


Im going to list the results in initiative order, but this round, everything is pretty much at the same time, except for the blast which is first. 

With a booming blast, the party springs into attacks on the giants. The blast from Sora catches all 4 giants, dealing a varying amount of damage. Atalanta's arrows connect on one giant, dealing him even more damage. Tessa strikes a giant, making his day go from bad to worse, but Raordan is not so lucky, his strike does not connect with giant flesh. Mulcri's spell envelopes all in a _Net of Shadows_, and then Otrera and Hillock rise out of the ground, Otrera's breath catches two of the giants while Hillock's catches the other two. Tinac moves into position to provide healing when needed. 

Round two
Tactical: All giants severely damaged, but none are down
Tessa engaged on a giant, Raordan on another, but presumably Raordan cannot be seen, Tessa can be. You are not sure if the giants can see anyone else due to the Net of Shadows. (i.e. did they save or not?)

----------


## Auranghzeb

*Atalanta*

Pushing their advantage, Atalanta lets go a deadly volley of force arrows, firing alternatively to the giant she hit before and the closest one. The net of shadows does not obscure her vision as the arrows fly towards the target. 

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Improve precise shot ignores concealment 

Fullround action: full-attack with rapid shot 5 arrows (I don't know if Atalanta was on the range of Haste, it she was then is 6 arrows) using Power shot -2. Because of woodland archer, if an attack misses, the next attack against the same target has a +4 to attack. If Atalanta is Hasted, add +1 to all attacks.

1st attack 1st giant (1d20+29)[*35*]
 Damage (2d6+10)[*16*] 


2nd attack 1st giant (1d20+24)[*33*][/SPOILER] Damage (2d6+10)[*18*]


1st attack 2nd giant (1d20+29)[*39*][/SPOILER] Damage (2d6+10)[*19*]

2nd attack 2nd giant (1d20+19)[*37*][/SPOILER] Damage (2d6+10)[*22*]

3rd attack 2nd giant (1d20+14)[*23*][/SPOILER] Damage (2d6+10)[*19*]


IF Hasted

1ST attack 3rd giant (1d20+29)[*40*][/SPOILER] Damage (2d6+10)[*18*][/SPOILER]

----------


## BelGareth

Grimacing as his blade manages to miss his target, he realigns, and focuses, sending 3 separate slashes at the giants achilles, groin, and knee. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Superior invisibility
Superior invisibility renders the recipient immune to detection by see invisibility, faerie fire, glitterdust, invisibility purge, and dust of appearance, although creatures under the effect of the spell can be detected by true seeing. Certain mundane conditions (such as leaving footprints) can also render a subject detectable.

Full attack vs giant I missed

Sudden strike vs flat footed AC from Superior Invisibility
*Attack 1* - (1d20+27)[*42*] +4 if target is denied Dex
*Damage* - (1d6+6)[*11*] +4 if target is denied Dex & *Sudden Strike* - (11d6)[*39*]
Staggering Strike fort DC Damage done or be staggered for 1 round

*Attack 2* - (1d20+22)[*33*] +4 if target is denied Dex
*Damage* - (1d6+6)[*11*] +4 if target is denied Dex & *Sudden Strike* - (11d6)[*45*]
Staggering Strike fort DC Damage done or be staggered for 1 round

*Attack 3* - (1d20+17)[*32*] +4 if target is denied Dex
*Damage* - (1d6+6)[*10*] +4 if target is denied Dex & *Sudden Strike* - (11d6)[*43*]
Staggering Strike fort DC Damage done or be staggered for 1 round

Raodan
HP's: 117/101
AC: 37
T: 29 FF: 29
Saves- F: +12 R: +24 W: +20 
Effects: Heroe's Feast (16 temp HP, immunity to poison/fear for 12 hours & +1 morale to attack and will saves), Extended Superior Invisibility (54 minutes), True Seeing (180 minutes), Telepathic Bond (180 minutes), Mass Resist Energy Fire 30 (190 minutes)

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera*

Not sure where Raordan was on the battlefield, Otrera decided that risking a second volley of area attacks was only asking for trouble.  Instead, she nodded to Hillock.  Her dozen heads abruptly collapse into a single gleaming reptilian head and neck.  Wings and four legs sprouted from the hydra body, and the entire form took on a metallic sheen.  

Hillock looks at his companion and mimics her, becoming an even larger dragon.  Both rear up onto their hind legs for a moment, unleashing a blast of electricity at giants still in the fray.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Otrera becomes a young adult bronze dragon. Size large, AC 52. Hillock becomes a Mature Adult bronze dragon.  Size huge, AC 37.

Both of them pick a still-living giant, and fire a line of electricity at them.  Firing from a height of 10' to as to avoid any invisible medium-sized colleagues on the ground.

Otrera:  (10d6)[*29*] electricity damage, Reflex save DC 26 for half
Hillock: (14d6)[*43*] electricity damage, Reflex save DC 29 for half

----------


## Aracor

Tessa darts in close to the giant that she's fighting, and slashes at her foe several times in quick succession.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Move action: Tessa moves 40 feet in, trying to place herself in a position to hit two of them. If this provokes an attack of opportunity, her AC vs these attacks will be 48 due to her feats (Expeditious Dodge and Mobility). If she moves before the giants, this shouldn't matter because they should still be flat-footed.
Swift action: Cast Bladeweave
Free action: Sacrifice a 4th level spell slot for her Arcane Strike feat
Full-round action: Full Attack action on as many of the giants as she can reach.
Attack 1: (1d20+38)[*56*]
Critical confirmation if roll is 53 or higher: (1d20+38)[*47*]
Damage: (2d6)[*3*] + 16 + (1d6)[*4*] Skirmish + (1d6)[*1*] Cold + (4d4)[*15*] Arcane Strike
Attack 2: (1d20+33)[*50*]
Critical confirmation if roll is 48 or higher: (1d20+33)[*37*]
Damage: (2d6)[*11*] + 16 + (1d6)[*2*] Skirmish + (1d6)[*1*] Cold + (4d4)[*12*] Arcane Strike
Attack 3: (1d20+28)[*48*]
Critical confirmation if roll is 43 or higher: (1d20+28)[*47*]
Damage: (2d6)[*6*] + 16 + (1d6)[*6*] Skirmish + (1d6)[*3*] Cold + (4d4)[*8*] Arcane Strike

Bladeweave: If any giant is still alive at the end and has been hit once, it needs to make a Will save DC 22 or be dazed for one round.


Tessa Paledane
HP: 154/124 (temporary hit points)
AC: 46, +4 vs attacks of opportunity due to movement
Saves: Fort +16, Ref +24, Will +21

edit...Total damage for each attack to save Mikela some work: 
Attack #1: 38 + 1 cold, 58 + 1 cold if it's a critical hit
Attack #2: 41 + 1 cold, 66 + 1 cold if it's a critical hit
Attack #3: 36 + 3 cold, 64 + 3 cold if it's a critical hit

----------


## Cavir

Sora

With the ambush devastating the giants, Sora begins walking forward. Her longsword is in her right hand. She raises her left hand in a fist. *"Arr-Mis"*. The warmage flicks her fingers towards the melee as a magical dart erupts from each finger. The darts space themselves out in a circular fashion as they fly towards the giants then close and impact at a singular point on the giant seeming to be dealing an attacker it can't see.

The earth elementals emerge from the walls of the tunnel and keep watch from within while blocking the path of any reenforcements.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move 20' (40' speed) towards the fight (staying out of melee range)
Magic Missile at Raodan's target.
Damage: (5d4+49)[*63*]

----------


## Debatra

Three jets of shadowy fire spring forth from seemingly nowhere towards one of the Giants.

*Spoiler*
Show

Non-Action: Continue to look at the Giants with Greater Arcane Sight. Even if it's not visually apparent, Mulcri should be able to tell that way which ones were affected by her last spell and relay that information to the others.

Standard: Lose Dispel Magic to spontaneously cast Major Image using Shadow Illusion to turn it into Scorching Ray. All three rays targeting one of the giants that neither Tessa nor Raodan are engaging.

Will Disbelief 26, take only 50% damage per ray on a successful save.
(1d20+16)[*22*]
(4d6)[*17*]

(1d20+16)[*36*]
(4d6)[*20*]

(1d20+16)[*23*]
(4d6)[*13*]

Move: Fly about 30' to the right, roughly parallel to the mine entrance and trying to stay out of Atalanta's line of fire.

----------


## Debatra

Critical confirmation for the second ray:
(1d20+16)[*22*]
(4d6)[*16*]

----------


## MikelaC1

Atalanta unleashes a volley of arrows at the giants, one of them drops and the other one takes even more damage. Tessa moves in and finishes off that giant. Raordan takes three successful shots at his giant which finishes him as well. Mulcri deals the remaining damage more damage, and even though the giant is being pounded from all sides, he manages to stay alive long enough to take three parting shots at Tessa. Due to her speed defense, two of them fail to connect, but one gets through for *25* points. At that point, Sora's missiles connect and the last giant falls.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

The dragons pause in the midst of their great inhalation, all of their targets already taken care of.  Otrera sent to her comrades through the mental link.

_*A bold first strike. Well done. We should press the advantage. Would some of you be able to search the giants?  Hillock and I will keep watch in the cave.*_

She turns to her fellow dragon and smiles.

*"Hell on Earth, Hillock."*

The other dragon smiles and nods.  Its body melts and flows as it transforms into a great horned demon, wreathed continuously in dancing flames. Otrera nods encouragingly, and she also morphs and flows, settling into a squat three-legged composition with three blinking eyes.

The pair step into the cave and take up guard positions inside.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Otrera turns into an Elder Xorn, gaining 60' tremorsense on top of her existing 60' blindsight.  Spot: (1d20+45)[*61*]

Hillock turns into a Balor, gaining true seeing 120' range in addition to his 60' blindsight. Spot: (1d20+29)[*44*]

The pair are looking around the cave, but not advancing until the rest of the group is ready.

----------


## MikelaC1

From where they are standing, Otrera and Hillock can see that the opening leads into a large cave, but unless they have sight powers that can pierce the gloom and cover the distance, they cannot see the back of the cave. However, nothing is rushing forward to attack them so it is possible this part of the mine is currently unoccupied.

----------


## Cavir

Sora continues her confident walk to and into the cave entrance. She orders the earth elementals to drag the corpses into the cave. Informed by the glowing eyes, Sora turns to Mulcri . *"Does your sight show them having anything magical beyond their weapon and armor? The spoils of war are ours, though cloud giant sized arms and armor are not easily manageable. I'm used to having troops to handle cleanup. I'll have to pick up a large bag of holding or the like once we get back."*

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera*

Checking to see how far the back of the cave goes, Otrera shifts into a strange eyeless quadrupedal form and scans ahead.  She sends back through the link.

_*The cave is clear out to more than a hundred feet.  If any of those giants' weapons are showing as magic, would you mind lending us one?  Sometimes, it's useful for Hillock to hit things WITH things.*_

She quickly returns to her previous three-eyed stone form.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Otera shifts to an Yrthak, so she's scanning ahead with 120' blindsight, and Hillock has 120' True Seeing.

----------


## MikelaC1

The morning stars and chain mail are all magical although giant sized and not easily transported by the party. Each giant also has a magical amulet.
As Otrera walks deeper into the cave, she can see that there are no other occupants inside and at the far end of the cave, there are three exits out of it, all leading deeper into the mountain

----------


## Debatra

Mulcri will collect the amulets to identify as the group walks through the tunnels. She will also give their pockets a once-over, though not an especially thorough search. _"I don't suppose anyone has some kind of extra-dimensional storage large enough to fit these items? Mine might be able to fit one of these things, but I doubt it."

"At any rate, now would probably be the best time for us to become invisible."_

After any looting that can be done is done and everyone is ready to move on, Mulcri will cast Mass Invisibility on anyone who wants it, excluding herself and Raodan. (36 minutes, and if we just so happen to meet another group of Giants after only a few minutes of walking and break the spell, then so be it. I'm not taking back the casting this time unless something interrupts us before she casts it.)

She will summon her Prying Eyes and have them follow a bit behind the group, though she will send four of them ahead with instructions to stay hidden and wait where they are if they see any creatures or a fork in the tunnel. One of the four will also be instructed to return to her if it sees any creatures.

As the group walks, Mulcri will identify the amulets with her Artificer's Monocle.

----------


## MikelaC1

Amulets of Health +4
(There are 3 tunnels, are you sending one down each tunnel and if so, where is the last one going)

----------


## MikelaC1

2 eyes float down each corridor and about 5 minutes, all return to report. The eyes in the corridor on the far right report an empty chamber that have cots and two exits out the rear. The eyes from the middle corridor report 11 sleeping dwarves and one sleeping giant, one exit out the rear. The far left sees 11 dwarves and one giant, all awake and two exits out the rear.

----------


## Debatra

While the Eyes are scouting ahead, Mulcri passes out three of the amulets to whoever wants one, storing any remaining into her Haversack. _These will make the wearer a bit heartier."_ She will wear one herself, after activating the amulet she is already wearing.

With the amulets identified and still no sign of returning eyes, the Elf will take a look at the Giants' weapons as well.

When they return, the Elf will report what her Eyes have seen to the rest of the group, then use her Third Eye Sense to observe the room with the awake people while we discuss our next move. _"So, shall we ambush the sleeping one first, or silence the alert?"_

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

CL4 Righteous Fury, 20 Temporary HP for up to an hour and an irrelevant +4 sacred bonus to Str for four minutes.

Four amulets means four minutes, leaving one to inspect a morningstar. No action to simply check the auras of the armor and weapons. I assume those are similarly identical to each other, so I'll just identify the nearest morningstar if none of the auras are different. If any are, I'll make the decision when I get the info.

----------


## MikelaC1

The auras on all weapons and armor are similar, and the first morning star is a +4 weapon.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera*

Once the magic items are identified and the eyes are on their way, Otrera and Hillock will step out of the cave.  For a moment Otrera resumes her amazon aspect, and Hillock transforms into a gigantic, slightly hairy, elephant.  Unless there are objections, the giants' armour and weapons are loaded onto bags and straps hanging off of Hillock, except for one of the highly magical morningstars.  When, at a second command from Otrera, the elephant transforms again into the flaming demon, he bends down to pick up the morning star and practices with it for a moment.  It's clear that he has swung things before, but any benefit is likely to come from the magic of the weapon and the force of the blow, not the skill of the swinger.

_*Yes, definitely the awake ones first. They're also the ones most likely to be on the move, to a meal or a shift.*_

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Unless anyone else wants to carry the giants' stuff, Hillock can do so pretty easily.  

Neither of us would benefit from the amulets, and should be left out of the mass invisibility, so we don't spoil it if we need to move.

----------


## ngilop

Tinac asks nonchalantly Any need healing? I doubt it, as you were most efficient in taking down those giants... were if the rest of our potential combats went as smoothly. He then stands near Mulcri I feel that taking out the potential of an alert is more pressing, the sleeping one will take a few to even be aware that anything is happening, In fact. I think Roadan could most likely, kill the sleeping one with one stab.

----------


## Aracor

*Tessa*

Tessa shrugs.

I think I'm the only one that got hit at all, and the attack didn't get through my protective aura. Let's hope they're all that easy...

----------


## Auranghzeb

*Atalanta
*

Atalanta approached the group. She called Nerva, her eagle, and instructed her to patrol the area around the entrance. 
*Spoiler: Handle Animal:  guard*
Show

 (1d20+21)[*29*]




She found Hillock's latest transformation a really bad choice given the mission objective...

_A Balor. Really?_


And went inside the cave trying to avoid the elementals who were ruining the trails inside. She then started to look fo any indication of other giants or dwarfs moving around the mine in the previous hours. 

*Spoiler: Survival* 
Show

(1d20+23)[*41*] add +9 if evil outsiders tracks

----------


## Cavir

Sora

*"Enough of us, including the elementals, can get to the sleeping giant and all hit him at once, while keeping the invisibility alive. The fight should be over before those dwarves wake. That gives us time to keep get the dwarves to keep quiet, with the benefit of killing fewer slaves. If we attack the others first we don't know how many of the dwarves will help sound the alarm and wake up the sleeping group. No one has a silence spell or effect do they?"* 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Just thought of it- with the magic IDing some time as passed. Once 10 minutes from the buffing outside the cave has passed I'll have more elementals showing up. Let me know when please.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera*

Returning to her three-eyed earthen form, Otrera lead Hillock back inside the cave and sent to her colleagues.

_*Okay, that's two votes for the awake giant and one for the sleeping one. Anyone else care to express an opinion?*_

----------


## Aracor

Advantage of taking out the sleeping one first? We MAY be able to kill it before it can set off an alarm. Disadvantage: May be noisy enough to attract the awake one anyway. Advantage to going after the awake one first? We MAY be able to knock it out quietly enough that the sleeping one doesn't wake up...

Honestly, we're probably going to have to deal with them both anyway. I'll volunteer to go kill the sleeping one and catch up with the rest of you after it's done.

----------


## Cavir

Sora casts a spell on herself. *"If you all insist on the awake on first, fine, though I still believe a silent assassination is the better tactic. Once we deal with one group we need to quietly hurry to the other group. Trying to take out a giant alone is unwise. Remember the last ones took a severe hit from my magic first, plus there may be a dwarf or two that sides with the giant, especially if there is just one attacker. I'll have the elementals block the back exits as before. Am I holding back on casting so I don't break the Mass Invisibility?" * 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Cast See Invisibility on myself. Lasts 190 minutes.

How wide/high are these tunnels?

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera*

It's hard to tell in her current form whether Otrera is smiling or grimacing.

_"Ideally, Sora, we'll still manage a quick assassination on the sleeping giants afterward. And, indeed, the waking ones, if we're able to move stealthily enough.  

*I'll proceed below the main group, in the earth, to watch for any pits or the like.  I should be able to keep track of you through your footsteps. Hillock will stay up here with you for now.  We should go now, if you're ready.*_

The rocky thing that is Otrera sinks into the ground without a trace.

----------


## MikelaC1

> How wide/high are these tunnels?


You know that cloud giants are supposed to be about 18 feet tall and they can move in these tunnels without stooping down...it looks like they are wide enough for two to walk abreast.

----------


## ngilop

I have a way to kind-of be at two places at once. If Aracor is going to kill the sleeping one by himself, i will cast Foresight, so I know if he is in danger.... actually now that I think about it... I need to cast it on Roadan as well. I will Delay Death Aracor as well, that will give him time for me arrive and heal before he succumbs to any wounds. Tinac then casts while the conversation on what best route to precced is taking place.

*Spoiler: Availabel Spells Remaining*
Show


Zero: 6
 8 +1 8 +1 7 +1 8 +1 5 +1 3 +1 6 +1 5 +1 2 +1

----------


## Cavir

*"I believe Roadan can keep himself alive. If there are enemy dwarves there too he won't be able to block two large exits at the same time. Let's strike the awake ones quickly all together. The elementals are already on their way to block the exits. We'll need to calm the slaves quickly. We'll use my magic blast as the attack sign again? It'll target just the giant and easier if he isn't in melee already."*

----------


## Auranghzeb

*Atalanta*


Killing a sleeping enemy was not really in her ethos; ambush them while they were guarding the entrance was one thing, but slaughtering them while aslept seemed wrong. 


Wouldn't be wiser to try and talk with the dwarfs that are with the sleeping giant. Surround the giant and force them to surrender?

She offered, knowing well too well that these zealous wariors were up for the killing. Atalanta was here to fight demons, their minions were of lesser importance, but living and intelligent creatures non the least. 

However they decided to go, Atalant will take point on one of the groups.

----------


## Debatra

_"I would normally be fine with that, but remember our instructions specifically include killing these Giants. Slitting someone's throat in his sleep doesn't exactly appeal to me, but I can live with it because it's more practical than starting a fight and potentially raising the alarm. I've already been forming a mental list of things to mention to our superiors before we do any future missions, and now that you mention it I will happily add some variation of 'what do we do if someone you told us to kill tries to surrender'."

"For now, I say we take the awake ones first, before they leave. Although, if anyone wants to split off to handle the sleeping one, I wouldn't try to stop them._[/i]

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera*

Otrera winces under the earth. She is reminded of the reason why her clan had one chief.  She rose up out of the earth again.

_*This is as the droning of the wind across the dunes, a sound lulling but meaningless. Talk later. Kill now.*_

She beckoned for Hillock to start down the hallway. She melts into a new form, a horned and clawed fiend subtly different from Hillock. 

_*You're welcome to come.*_

The pair of fiends take to the air and start off slowly down the passage.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Moving this forward.

Otrera takes on the shape of a pit fiend. AC 63. They fly forward at ceiling height at 30' movement rate. Hoping that others will join them.

----------


## MikelaC1

I am open to a split or divided party, just remember that you cannot influence reactions in the room you are not in (looks specifically at Tinac)

Otrera has indicated that she is moving forward, I need clarification on which tunnel she is choosing, sleeping or non-sleeping. Since this is now breaking the ice, I need to hear which tunnel each person is following, an initiative roll and a statement of your actions, based obviously on which room you enter, seeing as it doesnt make any sense to burst into the sleeping room with fireballs blazing.

----------


## BelGareth

Raodan watches with an impressed-raised-eyebrow as the group _tears_ through the giants, his own blows felling the giant, it was an impressive display that not many mortals could claim. He cleaned his blade on the corpse of the giant before him, placing it back in it's sheath while they scouted and looted, he moved slowly walked to the mouth of the tunnel, seeing one of his allies...he couldn't remember her name, turn into a....demon? his demonology wasn't up to snuff, he simply shrugged it off and watched. 

Upon hearing of the two options, he mentally nods in agreement *I will go to the sleeping giant, anyone willing to come is welcome, I do not want to waste these boons I have received, I will be stepping out in 1 minute*

And with that, he waits, then moves off in the direction designated, looking for the giant.

*Spoiler*
Show


*Move silently* - (1d20+34)[*38*]
*Hide* - (1d20+54)[*71*] (+20 from being invisible)

Coup de grace vs sleeping giant (FRA):
Auto crit *Damage* - (2d6+12)[*19*] & sudden strike (11d6+4)[*45*]
Giant must make Fort save DC 74 or die

Raodan
HP's: 117/101
AC: 37
T: 29 FF: 29
Saves- F: +12 R: +24 W: +20 
Effects: Heroe's Feast (16 temp HP, immunity to poison/fear for 12 hours & +1 morale to attack and will saves), Extended Superior Invisibility (54 minutes), True Seeing (180 minutes), Telepathic Bond (180 minutes), Mass Resist Energy, Fire 30 (190 minutes), Foresight (190 minutes?)

----------


## Aracor

*Tessa*

_I'll go with you to the sleeping giant, and back you up if necessary. Hopefully I'll also be able to talk the dwarves into standing down instead of trying to defend it, and hopefully just bugging out entirely._

She'll cast Invisibility on herself and head down with Raodan.

----------


## Auranghzeb

Atalanta joins the duo. The others seem more than capable of handling the awaken giants, and rescuing those dwarfs seems a priority. 

She moves ahead, always alert and cautious.

----------


## Cavir

> *Atalanta*
> Wouldn't be wiser to try and talk with the dwarfs that are with the sleeping giant. Surround the giant and force them to surrender?


Sora explains matter of factually. *"This is a fast strike operation. We're not giving them the chance for a fair fight. We want to keep things as lopsided as possible for us. No time for prisoners. Remember these are slavers. Best we can do is hand over any who try to surrender to the dwarves we free so they can have their revenge."

"We need to get the dwarves to stay quiet. They should know the mine layout which will aid us greatly. Their choice to either leave or follow us in. Having some follow us will help when we encounter other dwarves."

"So Atalanta, Tessa, and Atalanta at least are hitting the sleeping ones. They'll be group 2 and I'll join the awake group, group 1, using the elementals to keep the exits blocked. I can see invisible now, except for the superior invisibility of course. I'll be attacking from up on the ceiling and using teleports to move so I don't make noise approaching. Two elementals will cover each exit and one will join in the attack from below. Anything else? Let's go."*

While everyone gets quietly into position Sora eyes the cavern, particularly the dwarves. Where there any traitors among them? Is the giant similarly outfitted as the others? Once the others (from both groups) were ready Sora casts a spell with her one hand starting open then snapping her pointer finger closed while the rest of her fingers  aim at the giant. A small fist sized ball of flame shoots out aimed at the giant.  Just after the blast impacts, she calls out in polite Dwarven. *"We are here to help and kill the giants. Please stay clear."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sora will combine Dimensional Jaunt (45') and Slippers of Spider Climbing to move along the ceiling invisibly. 
Four Elementals will earth glide to the exits and stay in the ground until the attack starts. Then their job is to stop things from getting through.
L1 and L2 cover the left exit. 
L3 and L4 cover the right exit
L5 will earth glide next to the giant and come up to attack on the right once things have started.

Initiative (1d20+7)[*20*]

Attack: Orb of Fire (SL4)
Ranged Touch: (1d20+16)[*35*]  (+13 BAB, +3 Dex)
Damage: (19d6+44)[*110*] Fire and Fort DC 23 or be Dazed one round.

L5 attack: (1d20+13)[*30*] (+1 for Mastery)
Damage: (2d8+8)[*15*] (+1 for Mastery) 

Sora: AC30, 180/182hp, 16 temp hp
L1-L5: AC18, 96hp

----------


## Debatra

Mulcri will send an Eye down the third tunnel with instructions to stay hidden at the fork and return to her if it sees any creature not part of their own group. She will then join the ones heading towards the people who are awake. When they get close, she will again briefly check on them with her Third Eye before they proceed. _"Strike when you will. I will try to keep the Dwarves calm."_

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Initiative: (1d20+14)[*33*]

Mulcri will delay until the last of her team has done their actions, acting on the lowest of their initiative counts (or until the Giant is dead, whichever comes first). She will cast Mass Suggestion on the Dwarves (and also the Giant, because why not) and say in Dwarven: "Please remain calm. We are here to set you all free."

Will 29 negates.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrara*

Together with Sora and Mulcri, Otrera instinctively take on guard positions in front of the others.  Once they reach the cavern with the giant, they draw fire by darting forward from the ceiling. Hillock lifts his newly-acquired morningstar, while Otrera has pulled out a glaive that adjusts to her size.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Initiative: (1d20+11)[*13*]

To start, Hillock is in Balor form, and Otrera is a pit fiend.

Once we arrive at the room with the awake giant, Hillock will charge forward from the ceiling to the cloud giant, unless there's a clear reason in the room not to (a barrier, the giant is a baby, etc).  He can cover up to 180' with a flying charge, and uses full power attack with Stormguard Warrior to attack once with his new morning star.  Hillock is then AC 22, HP 392, and size large.
Attack (18 BAB + 18 Strength +4 weapon bonus +2 charge) (1d20+42)[*62*]
Damage (2d6 +4 magic weapon +13 strength (two handed grip + 36 power attack) (2d6+53)[*59*]
With Pierce Magical Concealment, Hillock ignores miss chances or concealment coming from spells or SLA's. With Mage Slayer, the giant cannot cast spells defensively.

Otrera will also charge the giant, lowering her AC to 61. She uses her Sizing Glaive, which has now been augmented to +4.
Attack: (13 BAB + 21 strength +4 magic weapon +2 charge) (1d20+40)[*43*]
Damage: (2d8 +4 weapon + 31 strength) (2d8+35)[*43*]

If the giant does anything to trigger an attack of opportunity, both Hillock and Orera will take the attacks:
Hillock: Attack (1d20+22)[*28*]
Damage (2d6+53)[*64*]
Otrera: Attack (1d20+38)[*53*]
Damage: (2d6+35)[*42*]

----------


## Toliudar

*Spoiler: Potential Critical for Hillock*
Show


Crit Confirmation roll: (1d20+42)[*43*]
Damage: (2d6+53)[*62*]

----------


## MikelaC1

*Spoiler: Group 1 initiative*
Show

Sora, Otrara, Mulcri, Giant

*Spoiler: Group 2 initiative*
Show

Raordan, Tessa, Atalanta, Dwarf


The group attacking the active giants and dwarves explode into action, Sora hitting the giant with magic and Otrera and Hillock pounding on him as well. The giant looks extremely damaged but manages a strike back on Ortara for *37* points. One dwarf, who is armed and armored as well steps forward with the giant, striking at Hillock 4 times but scoring only one hit for *20* points. The other 10 dwarves, who are unarmed and unarmored, run to the back of the room, forming a defensive position but taking no threatening action. 

Raordan creeps silently into the sleeping dwarf room and with one swift blow, separates the giant's head from its body. The head rolls around, the sound awakening the dwarves. One dwarf, who is armed (but unfortunately unarmored as he was sleeping) steps forward, boldly saying What is the meaning of this outrageous intrusion?. The other 10 dwarves run to the far end of the room, forming a defensive position but taking no threatening action. 

Round 2
Tactical: Group 1, giant near death, dwarf unharmed, 10 dwarves taking no offensive action
Group 2, giant beheaded, dwarf unharmed, 10 dwarves taking no offensive action


EVERYBODY in both groups, make a will save.

----------


## Aracor

*Spoiler: Will Save*
Show

(1d20+21)[*36*]


Tessa, though invisible, will speak.

Peace, friends. We are here to render these mines inoperative. As of right now, we've slain the guards at the entrance and are pushing deeper. We plan to evacuate everyone who's willing to go, but this mine is going to collapse within the hour. I strongly recommend that you work on evacuation.

She stops for a second and tilts her head...*Spoiler: Through Mind Link*
Show

_Did anyone else just get some words in their head?_

----------


## BelGareth

Raodan wipes the blood of his blade as he regarded the giants head on the floor, it was grisly work, but needed to be done. He tilted his head to the side as a voice spoke to him.

Looking to Tessa he nods, *I too heard a voice. Someone has noticed us.*

*Spoiler*
Show


Raodan
HP's: 117/101
AC: 37
T: 29 FF: 29
Saves- F: +12 R: +24 W: +20 
Effects: Heroe's Feast (16 temp HP, immunity to poison/fear for 12 hours & +1 morale to attack and will saves), Extended Superior Invisibility (44 minutes), True Seeing (170 minutes), Telepathic Bond (170 minutes), Mass Resist Energy, Fire 30 (~180 minutes), Foresight (180 minutes?), Ghost Mind (caster level check DC 38 vs scrying), Ghost Sight (see invisible and ethereal), trapfinding.

----------


## ngilop

Tinac watches as Otrara, Hillock, and Sora unleash a devastating first strike against the giant. He nods and answers Tessa mentally _somebody thinks I should leave as I cannot do anything.._

*Spoiler: Will Save*
Show

(1d20+30)[*35*]

----------


## Cavir

*"The voice to me said 'They don't understand your military magic, strike at them before they attack you'. "

"They are tipping their hand by trying to sow doubt. Stay strong and keep an eye out for each other. Group 1 giant nearly dead. One dwarf fighting back. How goes group 2?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Will save 38 in OOC.

No action yet. For planning, elemental L5 is fighting the giant too right?

----------


## Aracor

_Raodan took the giant out in one shot. I'm trying to talk the dwarves into evacuating now._

----------


## Auranghzeb

Atalanta

the brave hunter was starting to have serious doubts about her value to the group. And then this voice in her head called her worthless...


She tried to fight the voice, argue against it.


_I belong here, I am the herald of Corsada, slayer of demons..._

But whatever it was, the voice felt overpowering. Atalanta's mind was clouded, her emotions out of her control.

----------


## MikelaC1

Rolling for Toli to push this forward
(1d20+27)[*39*] WILL

EDIT: As the group pushes forward into battle, Atalanta and Mulcri both clutch their heads, screaming out The voices, the voices, make them stop

ROUND TWO continues

----------


## Cavir

Sora, visible and sticking to the ceiling, walks upside down towards the huddling dwarves staying clear of the giant's reach. She lets loose with a slightly smaller version of the fire spell she fired at the giant, this time targeting the dwarf. *"Tinac, can you check on Mulcri?"*

Verbally, she continues to address the dwarf slaves in proper formal but quickly spoken dwarven. *"You are slaves no more. Please allow us another moment for the fight and then we shall talk."* 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

40' move along the ceiling towards the dwarves to also get a clearer shot at the attacking dwarf without the melee with the giant in the way.

Lesser Orb of Fire (SL1) with Improved Warmage Edge
Touch: (1d20+16)[*29*]
Damage: (14d8+44)[*107*]

Diplomacy (1d20+30)[*43*]

----------


## Debatra

Briefly forgetting who can and can not perceive her movements, Mulcri holds up a hand in Tinac's direction. _"I... I'm okay. It seems the voices are hitting me harder than the rest of- SHUT UP ALREADY! I DON'T EVEN GIVE A DAMN ABOUT THAT!"_ She begins to cast, then moves laterally away from where she cried out.

*Spoiler*
Show

Cast Fizzle Net of Shadows targeting the Dwarf and Giant. Will 24 negates, along with the -2 for Once a Fool/Creeping Vulnerability.

Concentration: (1d20+30)[*35*]

----------


## Auranghzeb

Atalanta

Her fingers clutched her bow with clear tension and insecurity as her head turned around nervously, it was affecting her precision and calmness. She wanted the voices to stop. But more importantly, she wnated to know where the voices came from. Inside this room? Were the demons scrying them? The spellcasters should know.

Hey, are we being observed? Because the voices in my head suggest that we migh have blown our cover already.

With the sleeping giant now beheaded, Atalanta had no hostile intentions towards the dwarfs. She silently air walked to a position of safety and waited for the situation to evolve.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera & Hillock*

Hillock looks around, wondering where the voices are that he's not hearing.  He shrugs.

In retaliation for the giant's counter-strike, Otrera slashes at him with her glaive.  Hillock waits to see if Otrera finishes off the giant.  If not, he moves around to the other side of the great thug's head and slashes at him several times with his morning star.  But if Otrera has already toppled the giant, Hillock turns his weapon onto the armoured dwarf.

Otrera sends back through the link with her colleagues.

_*The message I got was pure silliness.  Something about a king of burghers?*_

Otrera also drops heavily to the ground and glances around at the other dwarves.  Realizing that anything she says in her current form is going to sound especially ominous, she keeps it brief.

*"This man has chosen the wrong side. Wait a moment, and we will explain."* 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sorry to hold things up.

Mikela, can we get some sense of the room that we're in now?  Other entrances/exits?  Roughly how big?  Hillock has True Seeing active, and both have 60' blindsight.

Otrera full attack with her glaive on the giant.  She's now AC 63.
Attack 1: (1d20+38)[*48*]
Damage 1: (2d6+35)[*42*]
Attack 2: (1d20+33)[*46*]
Damage 2: (2d6+35)[*42*]
Attack 3: (1d20+28)[*35*]
Damage 3: (2d6+35)[*41*]

Hillock full attack, either on the giant (if he's still active) or the dwarf) if not.  His AC rises to 40.  Using 5 points of power attack
Attack 1 (BAB 18 -5 power attack +4 magic +19 strength +2 flanking): (1d20+38)[*39*]
Damage 1 (+28 strength +10 power attack +4 magic): (2d6+42)[*47*]
Attack 2: (1d20+33)[*45*]
Damage 2: (2d6+42)[*51*]
Attack 3: (1d20+28)[*33*]
Damage 3: (2d6+42)[*48*]
Attack 4: (1d20+23)[*34*]
Damage 4: (2d6+42)[*54*]

Then both fall to the ground (damage likely absorbed by DR)

----------


## MikelaC1

Mulcri, having issues with voices in her head, attempts to cast on the dwarf but is unable to maintain the necessary concentration, and her spell fizzles. The matter is resolved by the combined attacks of Sora, Otrara and Hillock, as the dwarf and the giant are polished off. 
The dwarves look up at that point, who are you, why are you doing this, are we really free?

Things dont go as well on the other side, the other dwarves are not taking action, but the lead dwarf is not interested in talking. We are already free, we are paid a fair wage and you are wrecking everything.  He swings wildly at where he perceives the voice to be coming from, but misses.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera*

Otrera lifts her glaive, still dripping with blood, and drops down from her fiendish aspect into a form like the dwarven miners around her.  Hillock glances over and does the same...then has trouble holding onto the still-massive morningstar in his hands. Otrera sent to her colleagues through their link.

_*We have taken out a a giant and a dwarf loyal to his cause. A dozen dwarf miners are seeking their freedom. How do you fare over there?*_

Otrera shakes off something in her head, then glances over at Sora and Mulcri.  This group had been working together for only a short time, but already Otrera saw leadership and clear language in both.  She could speak fire when the situation called for it, but it seemed to come much more smoothly to Sora, and Mulcri clearly had magics that could make the stones themselves obey. 

She was concerned about the cry she had heard from the elf-woman a few seconds ago, but hoped that Mulcri could regather her thoughts. 

In the meantime, she turned to the dwarves.

*"Yes, you are free. But if can linger a few minutes. We would like to better understand the layout of this place. Who can help?"*

----------


## MikelaC1

(10 dwarves) The dwarf miners look at each other for a moment, clearly unsettled by a pair of shape changing fiends, but it seems like they were on their side, at least in taking out the giants. Then again, demons like sargentum as much as devils did. Finally, one of them steps forward. All of the mining takes place on the second level, one team at a time, 3 teams for an 8 hour shift. Guarded by giants, one traitor dwarf in each team and the pit fiend overseer. The refining operations are done on this level, in the room beyond this one He gestures towards two exits in the back of the room, pointing to the one on the right.

----------


## BelGareth

*I am hearing strange voices as well, 3 I think, and I could not decipher what it meant. The Dwarves here are saying they are paid, and we are ruining everything. The others have gone silent, I will attempt to reveal myself and figure things out*

He then uses prestidigitation to create a tiny Swan made out of stone 10 feet from his person, it is very crude, but gets the job done. *"I apologize master Dwarf, we are on a mission against these giants and their master, you are unfortunate bystanders, if any of you feel you want to leave, feel free to do so, but if you get in the way, I cannot promise your safety."* 

*Spoiler*
Show


*Diplomacy* - (1d20-1)[*15*]

Raodan
HP's: 117/101
AC: 37
T: 29 FF: 29
Saves- F: +12 R: +24 W: +20 
Effects: Heroe's Feast (16 temp HP, immunity to poison/fear for 12 hours & +1 morale to attack and will saves), Extended Superior Invisibility (44 minutes), True Seeing (170 minutes), Telepathic Bond (170 minutes), Mass Resist Energy, Fire 30 (~180 minutes), Foresight (180 minutes?), Ghost Mind (caster level check DC 38 vs scrying), Ghost Sight (see invisible and ethereal), trapfinding.

----------


## Aracor

Tessa will step back to make sure she's not within melee range of the dwarf, and then speak to the dwarf again.

Let me be perfectly clear here. I can offer you either the carrot or the stick, but this mine is going down. If you try to take another swing at me, you're going to get cut down just as quickly as that giant did.

The mine is going to be shut down, and the only real choice you have is whether or not you die before it does, or if you survive and escape.

_There are now three voices talking in my head, but they make no sense at all._ 

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move action, Tessa will move out of melee range of the dwarf.
Standard action: Suggestion (DC 29) You should flee before the mine collapses. You may be able to dig out some loot later.
Swift action: Activate Minor Shapeshift reserve feat to give herself 19 temporary hit points. [Duration 5 rounds]


Using her Suggestion spell-like ability should cause her invisibility spell to break.

----------


## MikelaC1

The leader dwarf clearly doesnt want to leave and gives a warning, glowering look to the rest of the dwarves as he slinks out of cave, unable to resist the amazonian magic. 
Rockbelly lied, we dont get paid a wage, we get barely enough food to live. Sure he gets a cushy position, cracking the whip over all of us.

----------


## Aracor

Well, he's listening to me for nearly a day. I don't suggest being around him when he comes to his senses.

Can you tell us about what lies beyond? You can easily escape out the front if that's what you'd like, but we'd be grateful for any information you can offer us.

Diplomacy: (1d20+12)[*14*]

_Okay, the hostile dwarf is heading out the front, and will be doing so for nearly a day. That should be more than enough time for us to complete our task, though I expect he'll be staying close. I'm asking the rest if they can give us any information before we go forward further._

----------


## MikelaC1

> Well, he's listening to me for nearly a day. I don't suggest being around him when he comes to his senses.
> 
> Can you tell us about what lies beyond? You can easily escape out the front if that's what you'd like, but we'd be grateful for any information you can offer us.
> 
> Diplomacy: [roll0]
> 
> _Okay, the hostile dwarf is heading out the front, and will be doing so for nearly a day. That should be more than enough time for us to complete our task, though I expect he'll be staying close. I'm asking the rest if they can give us any information before we go forward further._


The of this level contains other teams sleeping quarters, refining operations for the sargentum and one forbidden room. The actual mining operation is all down on the second level, along with the pit fiend overlord

----------


## Cavir

Fortunately Sora is used to the demands of multitasking within the chaos of battle. There was no physical battle right now, but mixing peacefulness with the dwarven slaves in front of her, the arcane assault the group faced telepathically, and the dwarves in the other room was still a juggling act. She teleports to the ground near the dwarves with her weapon lowered and addresses them in their language and her own group in common.

*"My apologies for my colleagues' horrible choice of forms to shift into. I assure you that they are not fiends else I would be using all my magic to blast them myself. Thank you for the blessing of information. The giants that were guarding outside are dead so you may safely escape this place. The giant in the next room over is already dead too. That leaves just one more giant, traitor and the overseer? Anything you can tell us of the overseer? He has no other guards? That way to the refinery, where does the other way lead? Down to the 2nd level? The traitor in the next room is on his way out of the mine. I'm sure you could catch up to him. May Moradin guide you."

"Otrera and Hillock, fiendish forms are not the way to establish trust, never mind being unwise in general."

"Mulcri, a fizzle? What can we do to help? With a pit fiend we'll need you in top form. Who else is having trouble with the voices? Affecting us in both rooms is impressive, unless there are more than one culprit. We're done here let's go join the others."*

----------


## MikelaC1

Down in the mine right now is a work group, which would be a group of dwarf miners, one leader dwarf and a giant overseer. The pit fiend always has one giant guard and I have seen an ice devil with him at times. The refinery also has the elevator down to the mine, and the other passage leads to the forbidden room.

----------


## ngilop

It seems as though a farm owned by the nation is your friend...according to these voices. The tone of his voice makes you envision Tinac shrugging his shoulders and having a confused expression. He walks up to Mulcri and says matter of factly "I am not sure... you do not sound OK, yelling at a disembodied voice like that.. do you wish a spell to perhaps assist you?

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera*

Otrera turns to the dwarf miners, waiting for them to respond to Sora's questions before asking her own.

*"Is the refined sargentum stored in the refining area?  And how many more dwarves would be down in the mines at this time?"*

She joins in the mental conversation among her colleagues.

_*I'm still getting the voice as well, telling me that we'll all die. Et cetera et cetera. 

*Sora, once we're ready to destroy this place, it would be unwise to leave any stores of the poison behind.  Do you have the ability to obliterate objects entirely? And my primary intent is not to establish trust, but to kill giants.*_

----------


## Debatra

_"These voices are_ very_ annoying. I already have Mind Blank of all things up and they're still getting through. If you think you have something else that will help, I'll take it."_

----------


## Cavir

*"Gaining trust is how we know a lot more about what we face. Remaining are ten slaves, a traitor, two giants, the overseer, and possibly an ice devil. The later two may be able to summon more aid. The passage to the right is to the refinery and a lift to the other level. The other way leads to a forbidden room. I wonder if these chaotic voices come from there. Let us go see to the other group then altogether hit the forbidden room."

Yes, if we find a sizable pile of sargentum I can disintegrate it. What is unmined will get buried with an earthquake, several if we can figure a safe way to do that."

"Mulcri, can you send any eyes into the two passages? Does your Arcane Sight tell you of any unexpected spells upon yourself?"* 

(Dwarven) *"Thank you, master dwarves. We plan to sink this mine with an earthquake spell. Do you have a suggestion for the best place to do that?* 

(Common) *"Grab the gear from the slain. Let's all head back to the intersection so the dwarves may leave and we can find the others. Elementals, follow me."* Sora takes the lead. *"We are on our way to you."*

----------


## MikelaC1

> *Otrera*
> 
> Otrera turns to the dwarf miners, waiting for them to respond to Sora's questions before asking her own.
> 
> *"Is the refined sargentum stored in the refining area?  And how many more dwarves would be down in the mines at this time?"*
> 
> She joins in the mental conversation among her colleagues.
> 
> _*I'm still getting the voice as well, telling me that we'll all die. Et cetera et cetera. 
> ...


The refined sargentum is picked up on a fairly regular basis, but there is a bit stored there now, our last pick up was two days ago and there is one scheduled for tomorrow. There are only 10 dwarves on each team plus the traitor and one team down in the mine at any one time. 




> *"Gaining trust is how we know a lot more about what we face. Remaining are ten slaves, a traitor, two giants, the overseer, and possibly an ice devil. The later two may be able to summon more aid. The passage to the right is to the refinery and a lift to the other level. The other way leads to a forbidden room. I wonder if these chaotic voices come from there. Let us go see to the other group then altogether hit the forbidden room."
> 
> Yes, if we find a sizable pile of sargentum I can disintegrate it. What is unmined will get buried with an earthquake, several if we can figure a safe way to do that."
> 
> "Mulcri, can you send any eyes into the two passages? Does your Arcane Sight tell you of any unexpected spells upon yourself?"* 
> 
> (Dwarven) *"Thank you, master dwarves. We plan to sink this mine with an earthquake spell. Do you have a suggestion for the best place to do that?* 
> 
> (Common) *"Grab the gear from the slain. Let's all head back to the intersection so the dwarves may leave and we can find the others. Elementals, follow me."* Sora takes the lead. *"We are on our way to you."*


One of the dwarves gives Sora the most advantageous position to center the earthquake, with his geological knowledge he assures her that the mine will be totally obliterated by the spell and would be beyond the capabilities of human miners to re-excavate. 

Both cloud giants have morning stars that appear to be a bit better crafted than the outer guards were. They both wear chain shirts and have an amulet but they also both have a magical ring. The slain warrior dwarf has a battle axe, plate-mail, an amulet and a ring. The other dwarf left with his axe, amulet and ring, but left behind his plate-mail.

----------


## Auranghzeb

Atalanta

She was too scared. The voices in her head distracted her and incited her to leave.

She is so distragught that when she attempts a telephatic message, she mumbles it instead.



We should re-group and move downwards...

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera*

Since it seemed that Sora was unlikely to let the matter drop, Otrera exercised the better half of valour and simply gestured for Hillock to transform back into his elephantine form. A bit of a squeeze underground, but if it was big enough for cloud giants, the cavern would suit him just fine. 

She quickly quickly transferred the weapon Hillock had been holding into one of the bags on his back, and added the giant's gear, and anything the dwarf had that was worth salvaging, as well. Otrera shrunk her her long-handled axe down to the size of an arrow and slid it into her bag.

Turning to the dwarves, Otrera nodded.  *"Thank you, and good luck. The way out should be clear. Don't stop until you're miles away."*

Almost as an afterthought, she sends mentally to her colleagues.

_*I'm hearing three distinct voices in my head. Same for all of you?*_

Otrera grows into a shadowy spectral figure. She murmurs in a hollow voice.

*"Big ghosty man now, Hillock."*

With a slow nod, the big elephant shrinks down, becoming a similarly transparent figure.  Otrera uses her newfound abilities to scan the room for any possible sources of the voices, and then took up a rearguard as the group joined up with their colleagues.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Otrera and Hillock get the captured gear stored, and then transform into Dread Wraiths, so as to be able to scan the room with 60' lifesense.  On the assumption that they don't spot anything new, they'll wait for Mulcri and the dwarves to exit and then drift out behind, side by side.

----------


## MikelaC1

The lifesense scan reveals no results.

----------


## BelGareth

Raodan responds *"Yes, three distinct voices, talking gibberish, nothing seems to stop them. Let us go to this forbidden room and find what we can. I will go look now."*

*Spoiler*
Show


*Move silently* - (1d20+34)[*48*]
*Hide* - (1d20+54)[*73*]

*Search* - (1d20+29)[*46*] (for any doors to this room)
*Disable device* - (1d20+31)[*38*] (if i find a trap)
*Open lock* - (1d20+31)[*35*] (if the door is locked)

Raodan
HP's: 117/101
AC: 37
T: 29 FF: 29
Saves- F: +12 R: +24 W: +20 
Effects: Heroe's Feast (16 temp HP, immunity to poison/fear for 12 hours & +1 morale to attack and will saves), Extended Superior Invisibility (44 minutes), True Seeing (170 minutes), Telepathic Bond (170 minutes), Mass Resist Energy, Fire 30 (~180 minutes), Foresight (180 minutes?), Ghost Mind (caster level check DC 38 vs scrying), Ghost Sight (see invisible and ethereal), trapfinding.

----------


## ngilop

Humorous gibberish I find it to be. But yes, most certainly 3 voices. what or who ever it is went from some kind of insults to just plain illogical statements.

----------


## Aracor

_It started out as a single voice making nonsensical statements. Then it was three nonsensical voices. Lastly, the voices seemed at least somewhat threatening, but in a non-specific way. Agreed, let's move on._

Tessa will grab the rest of the loot from here, she should be able to carry it all long enough to load it onto Hillock.

----------


## Cavir

*"At first one voice, now three. Chaotic statements trying to instill fear or just plain rubbish. Remember the council said there is an agent of Nocticula involved stealing some of the product. Maybe this is the agent's doing to foil our efforts to cut off his supply too."* 

At the intersection Sora sees that the two groups of dwarves have left then onward to the room group 2 had handled. She sends the elementals to earth glide ahead with instructions to attack from the enemy's rear if there is a fight. Sora herself then follows the reunited group minus their scout towards the forbidden room.

----------


## MikelaC1

The party follows the tunnel to the forbidden room, it bends like an elbow, clearly to go around the refining/elevator room. At the end of the tunnel, the group comes to a door, with writing on it. The writing is in Dwarven, and says simply Forbidden

----------


## MikelaC1

Raodan finds no traps and no locks to open or disable.

----------


## Cavir

*"Since we're all together here and there may be an ice devil around. Take this protection too."* Sora quietly casts Mass Resist Energy (Cold) on the party and elementals while the others do their own thing. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

The party has Fire and Cold resist 30 from Sora. The elementals just have the Resist Cold spell. SL4.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

One of the transparent forms nods her gratitude when Sora adds another layer of protection to the group.  

_*Unless you want help in getting through this door, Hillock and I will head through the ground, to see if we can get us all an advance sense of how many opponents might be within.*_

Joining hands, the duo slide down into the ground, moving around Sora's elementals and under the floor of the room ahead.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Otrera will be trying to get close enough to the floor surface to be able to read the room with her 60' lifesense and 60' blindsight.  She will mentally report what she senses back to her colleagues.

----------


## Cavir

Sora nods to the incorporeal undead as much as it pains and disgusts her. As they go to scout, a huge earth elemental rises from the ground, answering the warmage's call. With a few moment's thought, two arcane symbols on her robe fades.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Activating Vest of the Archmagi to regain two level 9 slots.

----------


## Debatra

Mulcri will use her Third Eye to peek behind the door before the group proceeds.

----------


## MikelaC1

The room appears to be empty of life, however there are a lot of bones and garbage. 
(I have given scouting results to Toliudar so we should probably wait for her report)

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera*

After a moment, Otrera sends back through the mental link.  

_*I sense no life forms in the room. There is, however,  a very, very large worm coiled under the chamber. Very likely, it will rise up to strike at anything that walks across the floor. 

*Sora, can your pet elementals attack while they move through the earth?  They might be able to dispatch this beast without any of the combat reaching the surface.*_

----------


## MikelaC1

(I just want to point out that the purple worm is very much alive and very much lurking)

----------


## BelGareth

Raodan messages the group *"The door is unlocked, and untrapped, as far as I can tell."*

*Spoiler*
Show


Raodan
HP's: 117/101
AC: 37
T: 29 FF: 29
Saves- F: +12 R: +24 W: +20 
Effects: Heroe's Feast (16 temp HP, immunity to poison/fear for 12 hours & +1 morale to attack and will saves), Extended Superior Invisibility (34 minutes), True Seeing (160 minutes), Telepathic Bond (160 minutes), Mass Resist Energy, Fire and Cold 30 (~170 minutes), Foresight (170 minutes?), Ghost Mind (caster level check DC 38 vs scrying), Ghost Sight (see invisible and ethereal), trapfinding.

----------


## Cavir

Sora

*"Gigantic worm? ... I'd rather use one elemental to get the worm to surface then we can blast it from here through the doorway. We should make short work of it. Didn't happen to notice what type it was?"*

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera*

Otrera sends back a mental shrug.

_*I can't see it, only sense its shape. However, the only things I know of that are that size and shape are sandworms and purple worms. Either way, let me know when your elemental will break the surface. Perhaps Hillock and I can strike from below without getting in the way of the blasting above.*_

----------


## Cavir

*"Fights within the ground is not a strong point for me. We won't be able to help you if there's a problem down there. I'll position most of the elementals in the ceiling. If opening the door doesn't wake up the worm I'll have one elemental drop down onto the floor to get things started. Raodan, would you do the honors of opening the door in thirty seconds please? I'd suggest you and Tessa stay on either side of the door in case it tries coming this way. Atalanta and I can attack from here. Tinac, guard our rear?"*

Sora has the large earth elementals earth glide to the ceiling of the next room while the larger one stays to defend the group if needed.

----------


## MikelaC1

Raodan opens the door and the group sees what is almost like a combination garbage dump, graveyard for the complex. Nothing happens when the door opens, the group can vaguely see a door on the far end of the chamber, which likely leads back to the last dwarven chamber, the one that was empty. Seeing as that was not enough to get the worm's attention, Sora has one of her elementals drop to the ground and seconds later the now identified as a purple worm bursts out of the ground and with one huge gulp, swallows the elemental whole before it even knew what was about to happen.

ROUND ONE
Raodan and Tessa were positioned at the door (according to Sora's instructions. They are 100 feet away from the worm.
Atalanta and Sora are in the doorway, positioned for blasting or moving, the worm is 100 feet away from them as well.
Mulcri and Tinac are one rank behind Atalanta and Sora, able to take a ranged shot if they wish, but if they push past Sora and Atalanta (provided that neither of them move), they would like disrupt what they are doing, distance is basically 105 feet. 
Otrara and Hillock are still buried in the earth and can come up wherever they want, if they go straight up, they will be 60 feet away but in between Sora and the worm

Roll initiative and post action, there is no surprise round.

----------


## BelGareth

Raodan opened the door, with a countdown from 5. 

*"...4, 5 Opening"*

He watched in abject awe as the wurm devoured the elemental, and then in the flash of an eye, runs up to the beast, attempting to stagger the thing, so his companions can do what they do best. 

*Spoiler*
Show


*Initiative* - (1d20+14)[*18*]
Move action: 40 towards wurm (using 1 charge from belt of battle to gain a bonus move action)
Full round action: charge wurm (flying in the air, 5ft off the ground)
*Spoiler: Superior Invis*
Show


While invisible, the subject exudes no scent and is undetectable by scent, blindsense, tremorsense, and blindsight.
Superior invisibility renders the recipient immune to detection by see invisibility, faerie fire, glitterdust, invisibility purge, and dust of appearance, although creatures under the effect of the spell can be detected by true seeing.


*Charge* - (1d20+31)[*37*] +4 if target is denied Dex
*Damage* - (1d6+6)[*9*] & *Sudden Strike* - (11d6+4)[*49*]
Fort Save DC damage dealt [*58*] or be staggered for one round

Raodan
HP's: 117/101
AC: 35 (-2 from charging)
T: 27 FF: 27
Saves- F: +12 R: +24 W: +20 
Effects: Heroe's Feast (16 temp HP, immunity to poison/fear for 12 hours & +1 morale to attack and will saves), Extended Superior Invisibility (34 minutes), True Seeing (160 minutes), Telepathic Bond (160 minutes), Mass Resist Energy, Fire and Cold 30 (~170 minutes), Foresight (170 minutes?), Ghost Mind (caster level check DC 38 vs scrying), Ghost Sight (see invisible and ethereal), trapfinding.

----------


## Cavir

Sora had expected a beast of great size, but not how far away it was. The room was immense. With barely a thought she changes her mind on a spell that would reach. She points to a spot just past and above the worm. With an arcane word a swirling red pea sized bead streaks from her finger.  At the designated spot, it erupts in vicious flame burning the purple worm.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Initiative (1d20+7)[*12*]

Fireball (SL3) with Improved Warmage Edge just past and above the worm so that if any colleagues were able to charge up to it the blast won't hit them.
(19d6+44)[*119*] x 1.5 for Empower. Reflex DC 23 for half. 

Might be worth tracking damage on the swallowed elemental in case we can kill the worm quick enough. DR 5/- and max hp. 

EDIT: Forgot I can't do Empowered plus Improved Warmage Edge.  Forget the Empowered. Just 119 damage.

----------


## Aracor

That room is big. Bigger than she expected. But that doesn't matter to her.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Swift action: Activate Minor Shapeshift to give herself 19 temporary hit points again [Duration 5 rounds].
Move action: Tessa will move 70 feet up, and off the left of the door so she doesn't block anyone else's line of sight.
Standard action: Ready an action to strike the worm if it comes within reach.


I realize that the worm is probably stuck there and won't be able to hit Tessa anyway, but she doesn't really feel this encounter is worth expending spell slots on.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

Hand in hand, the pair of ghostly figures wait until the worm surges upward into the room.  Once it does so, Otrera and Hillock float forward through the ground, PAST the point at which the worm emerged, and popping up well behind the worm as it struggles to digest the elemental.  

Grimly sizing up the worm and the likelihood of the worm trying to eat them next, Otrera looks over at Hillock.

*"If it tries to leave, hit it."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Otrera and Hillock will choose to go last in initiative.  Otrera's AC is currently 43, and Hillock's is 31.  They are incorporeal: not harmed by non-magical attacks, and magical attacks or effects have a 

Double Move action: fly under the floor to a point 10' past the purple worm's position and then fly up. 
Free action: talky talky.

AoO: if the purple worm tries to flee underground, or moves toward the rest of the group, both Otrera and Hillock will take attacks of opportunity on it.

Otrera AoO (versus Touch AC):
Attack: (1d20+25)[*38*]
Damage: (2d6)[*3*] plus they make a DC 20 fort save or take (1d8)[*4*] constitution drain

Hillock AoO (versus Touch AC - also ignores magical concealment and magical bonuses to AC on a successful hit):
Attack: (1d20+29)[*43*]
Damage: (2d6)[*9*] plus they make a DC 11 fort save or take (1d8)[*1*] constitution drain

----------


## Debatra

Mulcri will fly up and forward, hovering just below the ceiling so as to stay out of everyone's way. She will not strike for now, but will be ready to act if needed.

*Spoiler*
Show

Initiative: (1d20+14)[*28*]

Ready Action: If the worm tries to approach the back lines, Mulcri will use her Ring of the Forcewall to put a 10' square wall of force in its path (hopefully stopping a charge, but whatever works). One charge from the ring, so the wall will last two rounds.

----------


## ngilop

Thats a biig worm, real big. I can say, I have seen some interesting things, but that is a first for me. i don't even think it swallowed just *gulp* and that elemental was gone. Tinac hefts hsi mace and makes his way closer to the intimidatingly large purple worm.

----------


## MikelaC1

*Spoiler: Initiative order*
Show

Tessa, Mulcri, Raodan, Sora, Otrara, Hillock, Worm, Tinac

The party goes into action against the giant worm. Tessa and Mulcri move into better attack positions, but hold shots for now. Raodan deals a punishing blow to the beast that deals damage but doesnt seem slow it down. Sora's fireball likewise connects with the giant worm, but the creature just seems to soak up the damage and keep on going. Otrara and Hillock make their appearance from behind and both of them deal even more damage to it. Finally the worm is able to retaliate, it bites at where it thinks Raodan is, based on where it got hit from, but misses. Hillock is not so lucky, getting hit by the worms stinger tail (*6* points damage but a poison Fort save at DC35). The swallowed elemental tries to batter its way out, but blunt weapons are useless inside the worm. Tinac and Atalanta hold their position

Second Round
Otrara, Hillock and Raodan actively engaged on worm. Tessa in position to engage worm, Mulcri and Sora able blast at will. 

Hillock, FORT save vs. poison. 
Everyone else, another WILL save (even the ones who failed the original WILL save

In their heads, everyone hears voices again
_Flee while you can the worm will eat you all_
_Kill each other, the worm will spare the winner_
_Plop, plop, fizz, fizz, oh what a relief it is_

----------


## Aracor

Tessa grimly moves in and prepares to hack away at the worm.

This creature has impressive bulk! Let's see if we can cut it down to size a bit more.

In response to the voices: Yes, yes - doom, destruction, and if we continue you'll probably turn our pantaloons inside out and put them on our heads! It will take more than silly words to stop us.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Tessa moves in using her Bounding Assault feat to prevent attacks of opportunity.
She'll move in 45 feet to where she can reach it, attack, then dart back out 25 feet so it cannot reach her (in total, she should be 30 feet away from it).
Free action: Activate Arcane Strike, sacrificing a first level spell slot
Attack 1: (1d20+36)[*38*]
Critical confirmation if necessary: (1d20+36)[*41*]
Damage: (2d6)[*10*] + 16 + (1d6)[*3*] Swift Surge + (1d4)[*2*] Arcane Strike + (1d6)[*6*] Cold
Attack 2: (1d20+31)[*35*]
Critical confirmation if necessary: (1d20+31)[*42*]
Damage: (2d6)[*8*] + 16 + (1d6)[*5*] Swift Surge + (1d4)[*4*] Arcane Strike + (1d6)[*1*] Cold

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

The great worm's vicious stinger swishes through Hillock's form, causing him to flinch instinctively, even though the strike doesn't make contact.

Both Otrera and Hillock lunge forward in response, their spectral hands plunging into the worm's side.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Since they came up behind the worm, they should be providing flanking with anyone attacking from the front.

Otrera Touch attack: (1d20+26)[*42*]
Incorporeal Touch Damage: (2d6)[*9*]
Fort save DC 26 or take (1d8)[*8*] Constitution Drain

Hillock touch attack: (1d20+31)[*47*]
Incorporeal touch damage: (2d6)[*2*]
Fort save DC 21 or take (1d8)[*8*] constitution drain

----------


## Cavir

*Sora*

Sora strides into the room, shifting a little to the left to get out of the line of fire from Atalanta. The huge earth elemental follows its summoner. Sora raised an open hand and it fills with an orb of white flames. With a slight flick it streaks off at the purple worm.

On her command the other four large earth elementals drop from the ceiling landing at various sides around the worm and add to the beat down.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

40' forward, shifting left, putting me 65' away. Cast Orb of Fire, Lesser (range 70'). 
Ranged touch: (1d20+16)[*24*]
(14d8+44)[*122*] Fire. No save/SR.

Elemental L1 is in the purple worm. L2-L5 drop down to the ground and attack. DR 5/- for falling damage if any. 

L2 attack: (1d20+15)[*18*]    (+6 BAB, +7 STR, -1 size, +1 Earth Mastery, +2 flank)
Damage: (2d8+7)[*15*]

L3 attack: (1d20+15)[*25*]
Damage: (2d8+7)[*18*]

L4 attack: (1d20+15)[*33*]
Damage: (2d8+7)[*19*]

L5 attack: (1d20+15)[*33*]
Damage: (2d8+7)[*20*]

----------


## Cavir

*Atalanta*

_Can't someone stop those voices?!_ She wasn't sure if she said it out loud or through the telepathic link. The reality was both. 

_Kill each other_ Atalanta's initial bead was drawn to Sora's back but the archer caught herself before launching a whole volley of energy arrows at the purple worm. Her focus, and thus her aim, were off but how could one miss a target that large and slow?

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Improved Rapid Shot with Woodland Archer (shots after a miss are at +4 to hit) vs favored enemy: Magical Beasts.

Will save of 33 in OOC.

Using the stats I can figure out, though they don't get as high as on the sheet. Happy to get corrected.

Attack: (1d20+27)[*30*] (+18 BAB, +8 DEX, +4 GMW, +1 Heroes Feast, +1 Enemy Spirit Pouch, -5 Voices)
Damage: (2d6+15)[*26*] (+4 GMW, +2 FE, +3 Imp FE, +4 Hunting, +2 STR)

Attack: (1d20+27)[*41*]
Damage: (2d6+15)[*26*]

Attack: (1d20+22)[*33*]
Damage: (2d6+15)[*23*]

Attack: (1d20+17)[*32*]
Damage: (2d6+15)[*22*]

Attack: (1d20+12)[*15*]
Damage: (2d6+15)[*23*]

----------


## BelGareth

Raodan frowned, this beast was truly remarkable, and will be a notable notch on his record after he had slain it. He took his blade and prepared to deliver several blows to the thing, hoping to slow it's advance somewhat. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Full attack

*Attack 1* - (1d20+33)[*38*]
*Damage* - (1d6+6)[*12*] & *Sudden Strike* - (11d6+4)[*41*]

*Attack 2* - (1d20+28)[*48*]
*Damage* - (1d6+6)[*12*] & *Sudden Strike* - (11d6+4)[*38*]

_Attack 2 confirm - (1d20+28)[34]
Damage - (1d6+6)[10]_

*Attack 3* - (1d20+23)[*43*]
*Damage* - (1d6+6)[*11*] & *Sudden Strike* - (11d6+4)[*52*]

_Attack 3 confirm - (1d20+23)[40]
Damage - (1d6+6)[12]_

Raodan
HP's: 117/101
AC: 37
T: 29 FF: 29
Saves- F: +12 R: +24 W: +20 
Effects: Heroe's Feast (16 temp HP, immunity to poison/fear for 12 hours & +1 morale to attack and will saves), Extended Superior Invisibility (34 minutes), True Seeing (160 minutes), Telepathic Bond (160 minutes), Mass Resist Energy, Fire and Cold 30 (~170 minutes), Foresight (170 minutes?), Ghost Mind (caster level check DC 38 vs scrying), Ghost Sight (see invisible and ethereal), trapfinding.

----------


## Debatra

Mulcri moves forward, flying just below the ceiling to stay out of the way of their group's back lines, and extends her invisible hand toward the large beast.

_"The voices are actually getting a little better for me. How is everyone else?"_

*Spoiler*
Show

Move within 30' of the Worm and use Inspire Fear (Su). Will 16 or be Shaken for one round.

----------


## MikelaC1

The party continues the work of hacking on the worm. All of Tessa's hits connect, causing huge gouts of blood to spurt forth, followed by Mulcri's spell, the effect of which is questionable. The point is rendered moot by Raodan's devastating assault, all the hits connecting and causing the worm to collapse, motionless. Sora and Atalanta are able to hold their attacks.

The voices seem to subside for now, still murmuring in the background. Mulcri now has a DC of 33 to cast a spell, while Atalanta has -1 on her attacks.

----------


## Cavir

Sora actually cuts her spellcasting in time as the worm falls while the elementals are still mid-fall. *"Nicely done. Would someone cut a hole for the elemental to get out please?"

"A quick search of the room might prove useful."* She orders the elementals to search for arms or armors while she searches using Detect Magic. It's not meant to be an exhaustive search.

Is there only one other door? Figured there would be two more.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera*

Otrera involuntarily flinches back as the worm collapses quickly in the face of the group's concerted assault.  She signals for Hillock to remain where and as he is, then steps back into pit fiend form in order to slash an opening in the worm for the elemental to escape.  She quickly returns to her insubstatial state. 

_*We'll check out the door.  Raordan, would you care to join us?*_

The pair of wraiths drifts over to the closed door, attuning their unusual senses to watch for anything that might be coming.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Otrera and Hillock use 60' tremorsense and 60' lifesense to scan for anything that might be coming from further inside the mine.  

In case it's relevant: Otrera spot: (1d20+41)[*54*]
Hillock spot: (1d20+21)[*28*]

----------


## BelGareth

Raodan blinks, and the beast was slain. This group was truly impressive, he made a mental note to remember that. 

Turning in time to avoid seeing the Pit fiend disembowel the wurm to rescue an elemental, Raodan grinned at the craziness of it all.

He nodded to Otrera in her wraith form, and moved to follow. *"Of course"*

*Spoiler*
Show


Raodan
HP's: 117/101
AC: 37
T: 29 FF: 29
Saves- F: +12 R: +24 W: +20 
Effects: Heroe's Feast (16 temp HP, immunity to poison/fear for 12 hours & +1 morale to attack and will saves), Extended Superior Invisibility (34 minutes), True Seeing (160 minutes), Telepathic Bond (160 minutes), Mass Resist Energy, Fire and Cold 30 (~170 minutes), Foresight (170 minutes?), Ghost Mind (caster level check DC 38 vs scrying), Ghost Sight (see invisible and ethereal), trapfinding.

----------


## MikelaC1

There are no signs of life beyond the door and a quick search of the room reveals no magic. The elemental is quickly cut out of the worm and is in quite a huff about the whole situation.

----------


## Debatra

Mulcri will use her Third Eye to check behind the door as well.

_"I apologize for my lack of contribution to that last battle. Many of my current spells are the sort that ought to be saved for something more substantial than a single angry beast. Quite the oversight on my part, I must admit. At least this was a simple enough creature to be handled without issue."_

----------


## MikelaC1

The eye sees nothing but a corridor that appears to bend back towards the dwarf sleeping quarters

----------


## Aracor

Considering the fact that no one got hurt except for a summoned elemental, I think we're okay with you saving your spells for something more dangerous. The question is, why does this room even exist?

----------


## Cavir

*Sora*

*"Better to kill it now than have it drop down while we are fighting below. Our next fight will be far more dangerous. Let us go head back and take the other passage to the refinery. We need to discuss strategy along the way."

"We seem to be facing a Pit Fiend, Ice Devil, giant, dwarf, and possibly the source of the voices. Maybe more if they can summon help. I'll need to cast Dimensional Anchor right away at least once so that no enemies live to warn others about us. Can someone take on Dispelling what they cast? I'm primarily concerned with what the Pit Fiend can cast. I can take on dispelling later but I have many devastating spells with their names on it. Once we know they can't escape I can let loose. For those in melee please stay on our side of the battle. Many of my spells need space. Don't want any of you to feel a prismatic spray or worse."

"The Heroes Feast will protect us from fear. Stay within 20' of me for protection against stunning and confusion. This spell may not help most of you, but it will at least aid the elementals."

"And yes, the voices are much quieter now.
* 

With the speed of thought, there's plenty of time for the others to pitch in their thoughts. Sora welcomes them.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Cast Mass Bear's Endurance on whole party including elementals. +4 CON enhancement for 19 minutes.
Large elementals get +16hp = 113hp each minus the damage L1 has from the worm.
Huge elemental gets +32hp = 240hp
In about 8 min, a greater earth elemental shows up, completing the summoning for that spell.

----------


## Debatra

_"We should try to enter quietly. My divination is still up, so it would be a great benefit to know what magic they already have active. Once we have that information, I will open with a_ Reaving Dispel_, most likely targeting the Pit Fiend. I also have one spell that can force several foes to teleport a short distance in a random direction. In addition to scattering their ranks, our Anticipate Teleportation will remove them from the fight for a while. I have Dimensional Anchor as well as Dimensional Lock ready if needed."

"I have one last_ Greater Invisibility_ available. The less powerful, shorter-term version I mean. Does anyone in particular want it?"_

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

At Otrera's signal, the pair drift back to rejoin the main group.

_*The presence of this chamber underground is indeed puzzling. Dwarves would have more care of their surroundings than to simply make a garbage dump in the middle of their mine complex. Nor is there any trace of the poisonous ore, as there might be if this place was used as a repository.  

*Still, these are questions we can ask the fiends later, if need be. Thank you for your kind offer, Mulcri, but I'll rely on other methods to avoid detection. We should go, before the shift change begins, yes?*_

When the others signal their readiness, Otrera and Hillock once again sink into the floor so as to take the lead, watching for any traps in the floor or signs of life in the passageway ahead.

----------


## Aracor

_I can throw a dispel or two if necessary. And Starlight Grace (her sword) is more effective against outsiders, so that should help as well. And if no one else wants an invisibility spell, I'll take it.

I can cast Haste and hit everyone with it this time including all of the elementals. That should help us out._

Tessa will cast Ray Deflection on herself before we go in (duration 38 minutes).

----------


## Cavir

*"The dwarves said the other passage leads to the refinery with access to the other level. Scouting ahead to the refinery where the ore should be would be good. From there we can divine what's below."

"This complex may be worked by dwarves, but they are just the slave labor. The worm was probably the devil's idea of a pet for cleanup and backup in case of attack."*

----------


## ngilop

Tinac looks around at nods absent-mindedly as the rest of the group makes statements as to the nature of the chamber, as he has absolutely no knowledge of mining or stonework himself. I can recite a prayer to give us all an extra edge and them a malus once we get into the thick of things. Of course, if any become injured I have heals enough for all. If need be, I can unleash holy power upon the fiends if you need assistance in combatting them.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Recitation gives +2 luck to attacks and saves (+3 if you also worship  Endolin Domar) as well as a -2 luck penalty to enemies> this is a 60 foot burst with no save and last 18 rounds.

Holy word might not do much to the pit fiend, but might make the others severely weakened.

----------


## BelGareth

*"Will the Pit fiend be able to see through our invisibility? I would be happy to scout ahead and report back."*

*Spoiler*
Show


Raodan
HP's: 117/101
AC: 37
T: 29 FF: 29
Saves- F: +12 R: +24 W: +20 
Effects: Heroe's Feast (16 temp HP, immunity to poison/fear for 12 hours & +1 morale to attack and will saves), Extended Superior Invisibility (34 minutes), True Seeing (160 minutes), Telepathic Bond (160 minutes), Mass Resist Energy, Fire and Cold 30 (~170 minutes), Foresight (170 minutes?), Ghost Mind (caster level check DC 38 vs scrying), Ghost Sight (see invisible and ethereal), trapfinding.

----------


## Cavir

Sora nods at Tinac's plans then turns to Raodan *"Go ahead. With Otrera and Hillock you won't be alone and we won't be far behind. I imagine the enemy will be more focused on the next level, 'encouraging' the dwarves to work faster so we'll have the refinery and shaft to deal with first. Let's go."* Sora and her escorts follow Raodan, a ways back, toward the refinery.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 Spells in effect:
Retributive Spell  - Split ray Disintegrate (SL9)
Banner of the Storm's Eye (MIC151) 20' suppress fear, immune to stun/confused
Heroes Feast: 16 temp hp, +1 morale to attack and will saves, immune to poison and fear.
Greater Anticipate Teleport: 105' radius. 3 rounds delayed.
Greater Magic Weapon +4: Long Sword
Protection from Arrows 
Moment of Prescience 
Mass Darkvision 
Telepathic Bond 
Elemental Swarm: 5x Large earth (113hp each, L1 damaged), 1x Huge earth (240hp)
Absorption 
Mass Resist Energy, Fire 30 
Mass Resist Energy Cold 30 
Chained Keen Edge  
See Invisibility 
Mass Bear's Endurance

Side note, Recitation:
The fiend may think differently about the spell after an energy drain or two  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## MikelaC1

The group proceeds to what they were told would be the refinery, going through the empty dwarf sleeping quarters in the process and then through the other tunnel which leads to a large cavern. The tunnels to the worm cave bracketed it like arms. This cavern  is even larger than the worm's was and bears signs of being formerly worked for ore, but it must have played out. There is a large quantity of machinery, none of the group are experts in mining or refining but given the huge pile of large rock at one end of it and a much smaller pile of silvery white material at the other end, along with several small boxes stacked neatly containing more of this material, you would venture a good guess that this is indeed the refining operation. In the middle of the room is a simple rope and pulley lift, at the moment the platform is up in the room. 

_Blow the earthquake here, you'll bury them all_
_Flee, the pit fiend will eat your souls_
_The best part of waking up, is Folgers in your cup_
_Elinon has betrayed you, there will be 9 devil lords at the bottom of the lift_
_Tonight on Sportsdesk, Erandol captures Olympic gold over Varstok_

EVERYONE, make a will save.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

Otrera and Hillock drift up out of the ground to better look around the massive chamber.

_*I'm not sensing any living creatures here.  In our current form, we won't be affected by that metal - you might want to let us take a closer look, at least until Sora disposes of that ore.

*And, as a bonus, the voices are telling us that we'll have an opportunity to face down a bunch of devil lords.  I look forward to it.*_

Otrera gestures, and Hillock follows her on a circuit of the large room.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Otrera Will save: (1d20+27)[*38*].  In her current undead form, she is immune to mind-affecting effects, if that matters.
Hillock Will save: (1d20+17)[*21*].    In her current undead form, she is immune to mind-affecting effects, if that matters.

They do a clockwise circuit of the room to check for any signs of a living creature. 
Otrera spot: (1d20+41)[*55*]
Hillock spot: (1d20+21)[*37*]

----------


## MikelaC1

Otrera and Hillock do not sense any living creatures, outside of a few rats and bats (and not the kind that attack parties either)

----------


## ngilop

The voices are trying extra hard I feel now, plus there's a new one... at least for me Tinac shrugs and watches as Otrera and Hillock come out of the ground say a few words, then patrol the edge of the room




*Spoiler: Will Save*
Show

(1d20+29)[*38*]

----------


## Cavir

*"Yes, the voices know more than expected. Perhaps they can tap into our telepathy. Let's continue with our plan quickly before they can do more to react. If they had that many lords down there they'd be up here to stop me. Otrera, if you want a closer look then hurry. I suspect that stuff may strengthen the power of the those behind the voices so once the elementals do their part I'll do mine. Everyone be alert in case the enemy acts to intervene."*

Sora orders two of the 'smaller' elementals (including the injured one) to move the boxes onto the pile of the silvery white material. Another two are sent through the earth to the bottom of the shaft to see what is there without giving themselves away, with one of them ordered to come right back up to report. The remaining two elementals (including the huge one) stand to either side of her as protection.

Once the material is piled up, Otrera has had a moment to examine it, and allies are clear Sora casts Disintegrate  on the pile.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Will save from OOC: 32

I don't know how long the tunnels have been but ten minutes since the Huge elemental showed up (before the purple worm), one more elemental will arrive. 

Am I guessing right that the ideal earthquake location is on the other level?

----------


## MikelaC1

Since mortals have next to no experience with sargentum, there is little that Otrera can gleam from examining the stuff. 
The one elemental sinks into the ground and moments later returns....shaft leads to empty room with two tunnels leading out
That description jibes with where the dwarf said the best place to cast the _earthquake_ was.

----------


## BelGareth

Raodan falls to one knee, he stumbles, having a hard time focusing on what is real.

*"I...am...having....a hard time."* he manages to get out, looking up to them. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Raodan
HP's: 117/101
AC: 37
T: 29 FF: 29
Saves- F: +12 R: +24 W: +20 
Effects: Heroe's Feast (16 temp HP, immunity to poison/fear for 12 hours & +1 morale to attack and will saves), Extended Superior Invisibility (34 minutes), True Seeing (160 minutes), Telepathic Bond (160 minutes), Mass Resist Energy, Fire and Cold 30 (~170 minutes), Foresight (170 minutes?), Ghost Mind (caster level check DC 38 vs scrying), Ghost Sight (see invisible and ethereal), trapfinding, -5 to hit

----------


## Debatra

_"Yes, it's a shame the rest of what they've been saying has been nonsense so far. THose would be quite the fight. But still, nine at once might be a bit too much for us._

----------


## Aracor

Tessa feels an invasion in her mind, and reacts quickly, attempting to cast a spell so that she can protect herself more fully.

Unfortunately, she can't maintain her concentration due to the voices, and she loses the spell.

OWWW!!!

She reaches up to clutch her head. What in the HELL is that?!

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*


In less than a minute, the ghostly duo have completed their circuit of the room, and watch silently as the earth elementals pile up the sargentum.  Partway through, Hillock seems to waver and shimmer, clearly affected by the voices in the complex as well.  Otrera supports Hillock as they drift forward.

_*All clear.*_

----------


## Cavir

Sora grimaces and picks up the pace of her telepathic chat. *"Tinac, can you tell what's going on? Magic, a curse, something divine? Do you know the spell Resurgence? The prayer you mentioned. If you have several castings available you might to keep that active to help against the voices."* She pulls out one of her own wands and uses it on Raodan. *"Did that help?"

"The elemental says the room down below is clear. We just need to get ourselves under control."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Wand of Protection from Evil on Raodan. 49 charges remaining.

I haven't cast Disintegrate yet right? If not, will still follow through with that as soon as the pile is complete and people/elementals are out of the way, hopefully now.

----------


## MikelaC1

A thin green ray springs from one of Sora's fingers and the silvery grey material, if it is indeed sargentum is blasted out of existence. Almost immediately, everyone's minds clear from the chattering voices in their heads. 
For now.

----------


## Aracor

That...helps! So it's proximity to the purified ore actually causing this?

Good to know. Hopefully you have some more disintegrate spells, because that's not something I really use - but it was definitely helpful there!

----------


## Cavir

*Sora*

*"Apparently yes regarding the sargentum. In small amounts, the sargentum probably is used to weaken one's willpower making them pliable. That will be useful information for the council. I wonder how the slaves were dealing with it. And yes, I have many slots open for disintegrate, and better."*  She smiles in anticipation.

*"The room below is clear. Mulcri, your sight doesn't notice anything else around here right? Otrera, Hillock, and the elementals can earth glide down. The rest of us can take the lift. Are we all ready to go?"*

----------


## ngilop

Hmm, what is sargentum in actuality again? By that I mean, what is it made out of. Tinac listens to Sora ponder how the dwarves were around it That would explain why the dwarves were insane.

----------


## Cavir

*"It is mined for, like gold or silver, just with it's own special effect. This is the only known location for it on the Prime."*

Sora steps onto the lift. If it looks like the lift is manually operated she'll have the elementals supply the muscle once everyone is ready.

----------


## MikelaC1

The lift is operated manually.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

Hillock seems to recover when Sora blasts away the Sargentum.  She embraces him - a very strange sight, and then the pair recover.

_*We'll start down ahead, and will get out of the way and send up to the rest of you if we meet anything in the shaft.  Although, by their very nature, such places are normally kept clear.*_

Otrera and Hillock pass down through the floor next to the lift, and then out into the shaft below it. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Descending at about 140' per round.  Watching not only for surprises via lifesense, but also observing the machinery of the lift mechanism, to try to spot any unpleasantness that might be set up there.

Otrera Spot: (1d20+41)[*56*]
Hillock Spot: (1d20+21)[*37*]

----------


## BelGareth

Raodan found himself marveling at his companions, and was again impressed by them. 

He nodded his thanks, and stepped onto the platform, signalling to them that he was ready in case they could not see him. 

*"I am ready"*

*Spoiler*
Show


Raodan
HP's: 117/101
AC: 37
T: 29 FF: 29
Saves- F: +12 R: +24 W: +20 
Effects: Heroe's Feast (16 temp HP, immunity to poison/fear for 12 hours & +1 morale to attack and will saves), Extended Superior Invisibility (34 minutes), True Seeing (160 minutes), Telepathic Bond (160 minutes), Mass Resist Energy, Fire and Cold 30 (~170 minutes), Foresight (170 minutes?), Ghost Mind (caster level check DC 38 vs scrying), Ghost Sight (see invisible and ethereal), trapfinding, -5 to hit

----------


## MikelaC1

Otrera and Hillock descend what they guess to be 100 feet before coming out the top of the cavern and continuing the last 25 feet to the floor. The room is empty and has two tunnels leading from it. 
(Listen check please)

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

Ortera and Hillock float silently down the shaft and emerge in the cavern.  She immediately sends up to her colleagues.

_*The shaft is about a hundred feet deep, and ends in a high-ceilinged cavern with two tunnels branching off from it. No living things in the cavern, as far as I can tell, but there's the sound of hammers down one of the passages.  If you have a way to silence the motion of the lift as you descend, that would be useful.*_

Her examination of the cavern complete, Otrera gestures for Hillock to join her in the floor of the cavern, to await the arrival of the others.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ironically, the elephant has a terrible listen bonus.

Otrera listen: (1d20+21)[*31*]
Hillock listen: (1d20+3)[*8*]

Otrera is interested in which of the tunnels is getting more foot traffic, and how big the feet are.

Otrera Spot: (1d20+41)[*46*]  and Survival (1d20+15)[*33*]

----------


## MikelaC1

The sound of hammers ringing off stone can be heard from the left hand passage, and it has the most foot traffic on it.

----------


## Cavir

*"Alright, coming down."* Sora looks to see if anyone is taking the lift. Once everyone using the lift is aboard she directs an elemental to operate the lift  and the others to meet them at the bottom.

----------


## Aracor

Tessa has perfect maneuverability, so she'll wait at the top and keep watch until the lift reaches the bottom and people have spread out. Then she'll drop down and join them.

Just in case there's something going on up top and an ambush to be sprung...
Spot check: (1d20+4)[*12*]
Listen check: (1d20+1)[*5*]

She has darkvision 60 ft and a permanent See Invisibility spell for special senses.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

The ghostly pair poke their heads up out of the floor as the lift arrives.

_*Based on what the dwarves are singing, there might only be seven miners down the tunnel.*_

Otrera's arm appears as she points towards the tunnel that singing is coming from.

----------


## Cavir

The lift reaches the bottom. Sora steps off. *"No signs of the other voices right? Otrera and Raodan, care to each take a tunnel to scout?"*

----------


## Debatra

Mulcri will float down the shaft a few feet above the rest of the group. When they reach the bottom, she will land beside them and send a Prying Eye down the right-hand tunnel with instructions to stay hidden and return when it sees anything of note. While it's gone, she will attempt to use her Third Eye to observe the workers who are presumably the source of the hammering and singing.

----------


## MikelaC1

(Let me be clear, there is NO singing. I made a joke to Toliudar on his Listen check, pulling the 7 dwarfs working song, but I said, she does NOT hear this, but it was misinterpreted that she DID hear it)

The prying eye floats down the tunnel and comes back very quickly to report a pit fiend, an ice devil and a very large cloud giant. Using the Third Eye, Mulcri sees the tunnel divide several feet in and it is not clear if the hammering is coming from one or the other, or both.

----------


## Debatra

(With 30' movement, presumably double-moving but at half-speed to remain hidden, about how long was "very quickly"? Also, while the Eye would have come back as soon as it saw them, did it happen to get a glance at what they were doing? Mainly, did they appear to be coming this way?)

_"The left tunnel forks again partway down, but we have more pressing issues. The fiends and giant are down the right tunnel, and they're close."_ She uses her Third Eye again, this time to observe the three of them.

----------


## MikelaC1

The tunnel to the pit fiend would be about 30 feet long based on the eye travel. They are not heading towards you, they appear to be discussing mine business.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

On hearing that the devils are close, Otrera and Hillock rise up out of the floor.  Otrera looks at Hillock and makes a circle over her head.  Hillock nods.  

He gradually solidifies and shifts from grey to silver-white, while feathered wings sprout from his back. The morninstar in his hands seems to gleam with silvery light.

Otrera, meanwhile, also becomes solid again. She transforms into a slightly less robust version of Hillock's form.  She swishes her glaive, getting a feel for it in this new form.

_*Shall we go kill some devils?*_

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Hillock becomes a Solar.  Otrera becomes a Planetar.

----------


## Cavir

*Sora*

*"They're close and not aware of us? Excellent. We have the advantage, let's use it. Time for final spells. We need to hit them with Dimensional Anchor so they don't escape and their spells could be a problem where dispelling would help."* 

The warmage casts Shield on herself. *"Nicer choice, Otrera. Let's finish this. Everyone ready?"* She isn't taking lead in the charge, but will quickly follow, casting as soon as she sees the pit fiend.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Might as well get ahead on doing the roll.
Initiative (1d20+7)[*23*]

----------


## ngilop

Tinac nods affirmatively at Otrera and is ready to unleash his magic at the first opportunity.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Tinac readies a Recitation to cast as soon as he is within range of the fiends

----------


## Aracor

I'm ready!

Tessa will pause momentarily to see anyone has a last-minute spell that they'd like to cast before charging in.

Initiative roll from OOC post: 39

----------


## Debatra

_"Let me go first so I can scan them with my Greater Arcane Sight. They are close enough that you can rush in if any of them happen to spot me with True Seeing without having to get closer first. Raodan, you may as well come too, but stay behind me until I can get the information."_ She will order her remaining Eyes to stay here and stay hidden, except for one that she will send down the left tunnel with instructions to  hide at the fork and return to her if anything not part of their group comes along. Mulcri will then silently fly down the right tunnel until she can see the three enemies in question, stopping short to peek around any corner there might be.

*Spoiler*
Show

Hide if Needed: (1d20+16)[*21*]

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

Otrera and Hillock beat their wings and lift up about 10', so as to be able to rush in without getting in the way of the pedestrians.

_*Sora, is there any chance that you might be able to augment us with that hastening magic?  It's immensely helpful in battle.*_

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Initiative: (1d20+6)[*19*]

----------


## Cavir

*Sora*

*"Tessa prefers to handle that. Should be coming shortly. No mercy for the enemy!"*  

Sora follows the others in, far enough to see the enemy. The injured elemental and one other stick to her side. The other three original elementals and the newer larger one zip through the ground to the enemy, two to the left, 2 to the right.

The warmage makes a quick clenching movement and a green ray streaks at the pit fiend. 
She then points two fingers from her non sword hand and while twisting that wrist with an quick incantation, a black ray from each of the extended fingers shoots out at the pit fiend. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sora has 40' speed and the elementals have 20' speed. With Haste that becomes 70' and 50'. The elementals move in and pop up on the sides of the enemy so they won't interfere with party members moving to melee. If they don't have haste their full move is to get into position. With haste they get an attack. I don't know the enemy formation but hoping each elemental will be on a different target with the huge elemental (Hugo1) on the pit fiend. 

Sora: If the pit fiend isn't there, then target the ice devil. If neither are there then skip the anchor and target the enervations on the giant.

Quickened Dimensional Anchor (SL8)
Touch attack: (1d20+16)[*33*] (extra +1 if hasted)
No save
SR yes (1d20+26)[*36*]

Split Ray / Empowered Enervation (SL7)
Touch attack #1: (1d20+16)[*29*] (extra +1 if hasted)
Damage: (1d4)[*3*] negative levels, *1.5
No save
SR yes (1d20+26)[*46*]

Touch attack #2: roll]1d20+16[/roll] (extra +1 if hasted)   --> from OOC: *35*
Damage: (1d4)[*2*] negative levels, *1.5
No save
SR yes (1d20+26)[*30*]

*Spoiler: Elemental attacks*
Show

Assuming they get to attack and the enemy is such that attacking from our left and right won't give flanking. L1 and L2 are guarding Sora.

L3 Attack: (1d20+13)[*18*] (with +1 Earth Mastery) (extra +1 if Hasted) 
Damage: (2d8+8)[*13*] (with +1 Earth Mastery) 

L4 Attack: (1d20+13)[*23*] (with +1 Earth Mastery) (extra +1 if Hasted) 
Damage: (2d8+8)[*23*] (with +1 Earth Mastery) 

L5 Attack: (1d20+13)[*31*] (with +1 Earth Mastery) (extra +1 if Hasted) 
Damage: (2d8+8)[*17*] (with +1 Earth Mastery) 

H1 Attack:Attack: (1d20+20)[*30*] (with +1 Earth Mastery) (extra +1 if Hasted)
Damage: (2d10+10)[*27*]  (with +1 Earth Mastery) 



Status (with Haste):
Sora: AC 35, 180/182hp, 16 temp hp
L elementals: AC 19, 112hp max (L1 injured)
H elemental: AC 19, 240hp max 

*Spoiler: Sora's effects*
Show


Retributive Spell  - Split ray Disintegrate (SL9)
Banner of the Storm's Eye (MIC151) 20' suppress fear, immune to stun/confused
Heroes Feast: 16 temp hp, +1 morale to attack and will saves, immune to poison and fear.
Greater Anticipate Teleport CL21, 105' radius. 3 rounds delayed.
Greater Magic Weapon +4: Long Sword
Protection from Arrows 
Moment of Prescience 
Mass Darkvision 
Telepathic Bond 
Absorption - (DM rolls for # of spell levels secretly)
Mass Resist Energy, Fire 30
Mass Resist Energy Cold 30
Chained Keen Edge  
See Invisibility 
Mass Bear's Endurance 
Shield

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

Once Tessa weaves her hastening magic, Otrera and Hillock dash forward.  They hope to engage with the ice devil first, perhaps to knock it out of the fight quickly.

As soon as both complete their strikes, they shift in tandem, becoming hazy and insubstantial again.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

This proceeds with or without Haste.  If Haste doesn't happen, reduce the attack rolls by 1.

Full Round action: charging attack.  Preferring to target the ice devil together, but if it's not in range, going after the pit fiend or the giant instead.

Otrera Attack: (1d20+36)[*44*]
Damage: (2d8+20)[*26*], counts as slashing, magic, good and lawful.

Hillock Full power attack using shock trooper.
Attack: (1d20+37)[*47*]  His attack ignores magical miss chances. 
Damage: (3d6+45)[*56*]  Attack counts as piercing, bludgeoning, magic, good, lawful and epic

With Hillock's Mage Slayer feat, the target and any other opponent within 10' reach cannot cast defensively.

Free action: after they complete their charge, both Otrera and Hillock shapechange into Dread Wraiths. Incorporeal.  At the end of their turn, Otrera's AC is 39, and Hillock's is 2.

----------


## Debatra

Realizing that the enemy have become alert, Mulcri calls out a mental warning for the rest of their group. _"Get in here now!"_ After a Nerveskitter for herself, she will ascend to the ceiling of the tunnel in order to stay out of the line of fire and lob out a Greater Dispel Magic. _"And be careful. They have True Seeing and a summoned Hellcat."_

*Spoiler*
Show

Area Dispel, also including the Hellcat if possible, and using her Mastery of Shaping to avoid dispelling herself or her allies if needed.

SoH: (1d20+35)[*46*]

Dispel Check for Hellcat: (1d20+18)[*35*]
Ice Devil: (1d20+18)[*36*]
Giant: (1d20+18)[*26*]
Pit Fiend: (1d20+18)[*30*]

Of course, if Mulcri manages to knock out anyone's True Seeing or the Hellcat summon, she will be more specific in her latter line.

180/154 HP
AC 42, T 32, FF 34 TFF 24 (The "Misc" section is both the +5 for Amazon Grace and +4 for my Defending rapier with GMW on it.)
180' Darkvision, 120' GAS+True Seeing, 90' Blindsense
DR 10/adamantine (Stoneskin), Mind Blank, Contingent Break Enchantment
Ten spell levels of Spell Turning

Potential Immediate Actions: Stay the Hand (two prepped), Greater Mirror Image (pointless because only things with True Seeing can see me anyway, but maybe my Invis will be dispelled or something), Ring of Spell-Battle (auto-detect spellcasting within 60', 1/day redirect a spell someone casts or attempt to counter it as if with Greater Dispel Magic)

----------


## Cavir

*Atalanta*

The wildrunner sniffs the air when they reach the bottom of the shaft, getting a scent of what is and what has been around. 

She dashes forward with the others. She sees the enemy they've been searching for. Atalanta let's out a blood-chilling scream at the fiends as she frenzies. Her jaw elongates. Her teeth sharpen. She becomes one with the battle. Quickly and accurately she fires five force arrows into the enemy ranks.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Scent: fiends, dwarves, giant... anything else? Direction towards each?

Swift: Chronocharm of the Horizon Walker (1/2 move as swift). Move to be within sight of the enemy, within 20' of Sora and 30' of enemies. Movement is base 50', 80' with Haste.

Free action: Primal Scream. Enemies within 30' Will DC 27 to negate. Enemies <19HD shakened for 10 rounds. Enemies <9HD are cowered for 10 rounds.

Full attack with rapid shot. Order of preference: Ice Devil, Hellcat, Pit Fiend, any other evil outsiders, giant. Rolls are assumed to be at Evil Outsider. Woodland Archer (shots after a miss are at +4 to hit) vs favored enemy)

Attack: (1d20+37)[*57*] (+18 BAB, +11 DEX, +4 GMW, +1 Heroes Feast, +1 Enemy Spirit Pouch, +1 PBS, +1 Haste)
Damage: (5d6+21)[*40*] (2d6 arrows, 1d6 crystal, 2d6 bane, +4 GMW, +6 FE, +3 Imp FE, +4 Hunting, +3 STR, +1 PBS)  Force + Good (from crystal)

Attack: (1d20+37)[*50*] (+18 BAB, +11 DEX, +4 GMW, +1 Heroes Feast, +1 Enemy Spirit Pouch, +1 PBS, +1 Haste)
Damage: (5d6+21)[*39*] (2d6 arrows, 1d6 crystal, 2d6 bane, +4 GMW, +6 FE, +3 Imp FE, +4 Hunting, +3 STR, +1 PBS)  Force + Good (from crystal)

Attack: (1d20+32)[*42*] (+18 BAB, +11 DEX, +4 GMW, +1 Heroes Feast, +1 Enemy Spirit Pouch, +1 PBS, +1 Haste)
Damage: (5d6+21)[*40*] (2d6 arrows, 1d6 crystal, 2d6 bane, +4 GMW, +6 FE, +3 Imp FE, +4 Hunting, +3 STR, +1 PBS)  Force + Good (from crystal)

Attack: (1d20+27)[*46*] (+18 BAB, +11 DEX, +4 GMW, +1 Heroes Feast, +1 Enemy Spirit Pouch, +1 PBS, +1 Haste)
Damage: (5d6+21)[*44*] (2d6 arrows, 1d6 crystal, 2d6 bane, +4 GMW, +6 FE, +3 Imp FE, +4 Hunting, +3 STR, +1 PBS)  Force + Good (from crystal)

Attack: (1d20+22)[*35*] (+18 BAB, +11 DEX, +4 GMW, +1 Heroes Feast, +1 Enemy Spirit Pouch, +1 PBS, +1 Haste)
Damage: (5d6+21)[*40*] (2d6 arrows, 1d6 crystal, 2d6 bane, +4 GMW, +6 FE, +3 Imp FE, +4 Hunting, +3 STR, +1 PBS)  Force + Good (from crystal)

*Spoiler: Primal Scream*
Show

Lasts 11 rounds
+2 STR (on top of items)
+6 DEX (on top of items)
bite 1d8 (can be secondary attack)
Enemies Shake- enemies within 30' Will save (10+CL+CHA=27) or shaken for CL rounds. Creatures with more HD than you unaffected.
Pounce: in round that you activate scream
Enemies Cower: As with Shaken above, but opps < my HD are cowered
Fast Heal 5 as long as you have at least 1hp


*Spoiler: Ongoing effects*
Show

Improved Precise Shot (ignore cover/miss chance less than total)
Primal Scream
Sora's Banner of the Storm's Eye (MIC151) 20' suppress fear, immune to stun/confused
Heroes Feast: 16 temp hp, +1 morale to attack and will saves, immune to poison and fear.
Greater Magic Weapon +4: Bow
Mass Darkvision
Telepathic Bond
Mass Resist Energy, Fire 30
Mass Resist Energy Cold 30
Chained Keen Edge
Mass Bear's Endurance


AC 31 (with Haste)
DR 2/Cold Iron
256/267hp  (including this round's fast heal 5)

----------


## Aracor

As soon as Mulcri gives the word, Tessa rushes in.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Swift action: Cast Haste, hitting everyone.
Full-round action: Rush into the room. She has 90 feet, so she should be able to get to a place where she can engage the giant with her Bounding Assault feat, skittering in, striking twice, and then darting back out of reach. She'll use the second target to help her avoid any attacks of opportunity from another creature if she ends up within reach of them. Her movement goal is to end up further than 10' away from any enemy so they'd have difficulty pinning her down with a full attack.
Attack 1: [roll]1d20+36[roll]
Critical confirmation if necessary: (1d20+36)[*55*]
Damage: (2d6)[*6*] + 12 + (1d6)[*5*] Swift Surge + (1d6)[*3*] Cold

Attack 2: [roll]1d20+31[roll]
Critical confirmation if necessary: (1d20+31)[*35*]
Damage: (2d6)[*8*] + 12 + (1d6)[*3*] Swift Surge + (1d6)[*5*] Cold

If either of these attacks hit, Tessa will trigger her Bloodstone weapon to also hit the giant with an empowered _vampiric touch_ spell.
That will inflict (9d6)[*22*] * 1.5 damage and give her the same amount of temporary hit points.

Standard action due to Perpetual Options: Tessa will hit the Balor with a targeted Greater Dispel Magic spell, trying to disrupt any buff spells that it has up. Her caster level is considered 19 for this.


...edit: Attack rolls from OOC: Attack #1: 50 / Attack #2: 36
Damage: 23 + 3 cold from attack #1 / 23 + 5 cold from attack #2.

Assuming that either of those hits, the giant takes an additional 33 damage from the Vampiric Touch spell and Tessa gains an extra 33 temporary hit points.

----------


## MikelaC1

Action explodes as the group attacks. Tessa bounds into battle, pounding the giant twice and jumping back. Mulcri manages to knock out the true seeing of the hellcat and the cloud giant while Atalanta rips through the ice devil, almost finishing him off but not quite. Tinac's spell buffs the group while Sora's spell severely weakens the pit fiend, unfortunately her elementals do nothing to the cloud giant. The devil retaliation is swift as Atalanta is stabbed by ice devil spear for *50* points, and the hellcat claws Otrera for *20*. The cloud giant bashes the elemental in return, dealing *100* points of damage in 3 attacks. The pit fiend casts, and 4 meteor swarms roar out. The targets are Tessa for *34* points, Mulcri for *32* points, Atalanta for *29* points and Sora for *30* points (Since the balls scored touch attack hits, there is no save vs. fire damage) Otrera finishes off the ice devil, and Raodan guards the rear. 

ROUND TWO
Tactical: Pit fiend weakened by multiple enervations. Ice devil dead. Cloud giant hit several times but not showing much damage. Hellcat untouched. 

Mulcri's eyes suddenly return to report a hellcat, a cloud giant, and a warrior dwarf coming from the other tunnel, they will arrive at the end of the next round.

----------


## Cavir

*Atalanta*

The ice devil's riposte stung some but her primal connection already started healing that wound. The pit fiend's fire spell was absorbed by the protections given by Sora. With Otrera finishing off that prey, Atalanta changed targets. _"I've got the hellcat."_

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

DR 2/Cold Iron, so 48 damage taken from spear. Fire Resist 30 protects from the meteor swarm.

AC 33 (with Haste and Recitation)
DR 2/Cold Iron
217/267hp (including this round's fast heal 5)
Primal Scream: round 2 of 11

Full attack with rapid shot. Order of preference: Hellcat, Pit Fiend, Giant. Rolls are assumed to be at Evil Outsider. 
Woodland Archer (shots after a miss are at +4 to hit). Crit on 19+.

Attack1: [roll]1d20+39/roll] (+18 BAB, +11 DEX, +4 GMW, +1 Heroes Feast, +1 Enemy Spirit Pouch, +1 PBS, +1 Haste +2 Recitation)
Damage: (5d6+21)[*40*] (2d6 arrows, 1d6 crystal, 2d6 bane, +4 GMW, +6 FE, +3 Imp FE, +4 Hunting, +3 STR, +1 PBS) Force + Good (from crystal)

Attack2: [roll]1d20+39/roll] 
Damage: (5d6+21)[*37*] 

Attack3: [roll]1d20+34/roll] 
Damage: (5d6+21)[*39*] 

Attack4: [roll]1d20+29/roll] 
Damage: (5d6+21)[*35*] 

Attack5: [roll]1d20+24/roll] 
Damage: (5d6+21)[*39*] 

From OOC:
Attack1: (1d20+39)[*52*]
Attack2: (1d20+39)[*54*]
Attack3: (1d20+34)[*44*]
Attack4: (1d20+29)[*33*]
Attack5: (1d20+24)[*43*]

Attack5 is a crit threat: (1d20+24)[*26*]
Damage: (6d6+63)[*78*]

----------


## Debatra

Mulcri calls out again through the mental link, _"More coming from behind! Watch yourselves!"_ A translucent gray cone erupts from where she hovers before the Elf moves laterally so the two that just lost their True Seeing can't get a lucky swing at the space she recently occupied. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Assay Spell Resistance for the Pit Fiend, followed by Cone of Dimness (SpC 50). Using Mastery of Shaping so the cone leaves allies untouched (to save time, just assume I'm always doing this unless noted). Will 26 to avoid _believing_ they are blinded (it's a phantasm, all in their heads, so True Seeing is useless against it) for 36 rounds. Those who fail may attempt a new save each round, but will only partly recover their vision and suffer a 20% miss chance to all attacks for the duration.

Once a Fool/Creeping Vulnerability gives them a -2 to saves vs Enchantments we cast for 18 rounds, or 36 if they fail their saves.

Spell Resistance Check for Pit Fiend: (1d20+28)[*29*]
For the Hellcat: (1d20+18)[*29*]

178/154 HP
AC 45, T 35, FF 36 TFF 26 ("Misc" section is both +5 for Amazon Grace and +4 for Defending rapier with GMW on it. The bonuses for Recitation and Haste are not listed on the sheet but are here.)
180' Darkvision, 120' GAS+True Seeing, 90' Blindsense
DR 10/adamantine (Stoneskin), Mind Blank, Contingent Break Enchantment
Ten spell levels of Spell Turning
Resist Fire and Cold 30 from Sora (which I totally forgot about for last round's buff list)
Ring of Greater Counterspells keyed to Greater Dispel Magic (likewise)

Potential Immediate Actions: Stay the Hand (two prepped), Greater Mirror Image, Ring of Spell-Battle

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

With two opponents down and two more in the room with them, Otrera opts to split focus with Hillock, even if they stay close together.  

She transforms out of her shadowy form, resuming the bluish dozen-headed brute form of a hydra that she took on for the first battle, outside the mine.  This time, she angles her heads upward in order to help incapacitate the sturdy cloud giant. 

Meanwhile, she also bids Hillock resume the angelic form that was in just seconds ago.  Swinging his  morning star again and again, Hillock savages the pit fiend.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Otrera becomes a 12-headed cryohydra.  Hillock becomes a solar.

Otrera blasts the cloud giant with all 12 heads, arcing the blasts upward so as to avoid anyone engaging the giant in melee.  All of these are Reflex DC 24 for half damage.
(3d6)[*7*]
(3d6)[*9*]
(3d6)[*14*]
(3d6)[*4*]
(3d6)[*8*]
(3d6)[*16*]
(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*14*]
(3d6)[*8*]
(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*6*]
(3d6)[*10*]

Hillock in Solar form gets close enough to the pit fiend that his Mage Slayer and Pierce Magical Concealment feats may come into play. He full attacks. His attacks count as good, epic, magic, piercing and bludgeoning.
Attack 1: (1d20+34)[*52*]
Damage 1: (3d6+22)[*32*]
Attack 2: (1d20+29)[*38*]
Damage 2: (3d6+22)[*37*]
Attack 3: (1d20+24)[*41*]
Damage 3: (3d6+22)[*32*]
Attack 4: (1d20+19)[*20*]
Damage 4: (3d6+22)[*29*]

----------


## MikelaC1

The moment Mulcri tries to use the mental link, the voices start screaming contradictory orders at the top of their "lungs" which is amplified by an almost echo from everyone repeating itself

_Kill the pit fiend_
_No, concentrate on the giant_
_The hellcat is the key_
_How do they get the caramel inside the Caramilk bar_
_The ice devil isnt really dead_
_Theres too many of them, flee while you can_
_Harveys makes your hamburger a beautiful thing_

No will save required, however everyone must roll a D2, 1=you able make out Mulcri's warning and act on it, 2=no idea of something coming

----------


## Aracor

Tessa slips back in and decides that the time has come to rip down the giant.

Let's see how tough you really are!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move action: Move 10 feet so that she's back within reach of the giant.
Free action: Sacrifice a 6th level spell to Arcane Strike. This gives her a +6 bonus to all attacks this round, and an extra 6d4 damage.
Full-round action due to perpetual options: Full attack.

Attack #1: (1d20+42)[*55*] (57 or higher is a threat)
Critical confirmation: (1d20+42)[*58*]
Damage: (2d6)[*7*] + 12 + (1d6)[*5*] Swift Surge + (6d4)[*14*] + (1d6)[*2*] cold
Critical damage: (2d6)[*6*] + 12

Attack #2: (1d20+42)[*59*] (57 or higher is a threat)
Critical confirmation: (1d20+42)[*60*]
Damage: (2d6)[*3*] + 12 + (1d6)[*4*] Swift Surge + (6d4)[*13*] + (1d6)[*1*] cold
Critical damage: (2d6)[*10*] + 12

Attack #3: (1d20+37)[*40*] (52 or higher is a threat)
Critical confirmation: (1d20+37)[*50*]
Damage: (2d6)[*7*] + 12 + (1d6)[*3*] Swift Surge + (6d4)[*13*] + (1d6)[*6*] cold
Critical damage: (2d6)[*7*] + 12

Attack #4: (1d20+32)[*35*] (47 or higher is a threat)
Critical confirmation: (1d20+32)[*51*]
Damage: (2d6)[*12*] + 12 + (1d6)[*5*] Swift Surge + (6d4)[*15*] + (1d6)[*1*] cold
Critical damage: (2d6)[*7*] + 12

If this isn't enough to finish the giant off, Tessa will use her swift action to activate her Belt of Battle to take another full-attack.

Attack #1: (1d20+42)[*46*] (57 or higher is a threat)
Critical confirmation: (1d20+42)[*60*]
Damage: (2d6)[*7*] + 12 + (1d6)[*4*] Swift Surge + (6d4)[*12*] + (1d6)[*5*] cold
Critical damage: (2d6)[*7*] + 12

Attack #2: (1d20+42)[*57*] (57 or higher is a threat)
Critical confirmation: (1d20+42)[*55*]
Damage: (2d6)[*8*] + 12 + (1d6)[*4*] Swift Surge + (6d4)[*17*] + (1d6)[*3*] cold
Critical damage: (2d6)[*8*] + 12

Attack #3: (1d20+37)[*45*] (52 or higher is a threat)
Critical confirmation: (1d20+37)[*49*]
Damage: (2d6)[*9*] + 12 + (1d6)[*3*] Swift Surge + (6d4)[*22*] + (1d6)[*1*] cold
Critical damage: (2d6)[*9*] + 12

Attack #4: (1d20+32)[*52*] (47 or higher is a threat)
Critical confirmation: (1d20+32)[*49*]
Damage: (2d6)[*8*] + 12 + (1d6)[*3*] Swift Surge + (6d4)[*16*] + (1d6)[*3*] cold
Critical damage: (2d6)[*8*] + 12


If the first full attack drops the giant, then she'll use her swift action to cast Bladeweave for future attacks.


edit for cliffnotes version:

Attack 1 hits 58: 40 + 2 cold
Attack 2 hits 59 (60 to confirm): 32 + 1 cold - extra 22 if the giant is vulnerable to critical hits
Attack 3 hits 40: 35 + 6 cold
Attack 4 hits 35: 44 + 1 cold

If that doesn't finish the giant off after damage reduction and whatever, the second set of attacks is:

Attack 1 hits 46: 35 + 5 cold
Attack 2 hits 57 (55 to confirm): 41 + 3 cold - extra 20 if the giant is vulnerable to critical hits
Attack 3 hits 45: 46 + 1 cold
Attack 4 hits 52 (49 to confirm): 39 + 3 cold - extra 20 if the giant is vulnerable to critical hits

----------


## ngilop

Tinac sees that the group has been hurt and is in need of healing, and is quick to unleash a jolt of positive energy. If need be, he will enter melee with the Pit Fiend, but Tinac is most confident is his new allies abilities.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 super cool 1d2 roll: (1d2)[*2*]
Check for Potent Healing, if the roll is at or above 51 (15+ 2Xhd of target) heals for an additional 50% (1d20+42)[*54*]
Roll for cure light wounds: (1d8+25)[*32*]
Available Spells Remaining
Zero: 6
 8 +1 8 +1 7 +1 6 +1 5 +1 3 +1 6 +1 5 +1 2 +1

----------


## Cavir

*Sora's Elementals*

The elementals in the fray focus on the cloud giant. Since they attacks from the sides (relative to the party) they are able to flank with each other.

The elementals guarding Sora stay on alert and are ready to charge any enemy getting too close.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Giving them their own post for my own sanity.

Three large and one huge elemental full attacks (with haste bonus) on the cloud giant. The two large elementals with Sora ready a charge.

Huge1-1: (1d20+25)[*40*] (+1 Earth Mastery, +1 Haste, +2 Recitation, +2 flank)
Damage: (2d10+10)[*20*]  (+1 Earth Mastery) 

Huge1-2: (1d20+25)[*29*] 
Damage: (2d10+10)[*19*] 

Huge1-3: (1d20+25)[*30*] 
Damage: (2d10+10)[*24*] 

Large3-1: (1d20+18)[*34*] (+1 Earth Mastery, +1 Haste, +2 Recitation, +2 flank) 
Damage: (2d8+8)[*20*] (+1 Earth Mastery) 

Large3-2: (1d20+18)[*28*]
Damage: (2d8+8)[*17*] 

Large3-3: (1d20+18)[*33*]
Damage: (2d8+8)[*12*] 

Large4-1: (1d20+18)[*31*]
Damage: (2d8+8)[*20*] 

Large4-2: (1d20+18)[*25*]
Damage: (2d8+8)[*20*] 

Large4-3: (1d20+18)[*36*]
Damage: (2d8+8)[*15*] 

Large5-1: (1d20+18)[*28*]
Damage: (2d8+8)[*23*] 

Large5-2: (1d20+18)[*30*]
Damage: (2d8+8)[*17*] 

Large5-3: (1d20+18)[*37*]
Damage: (2d8+8)[*19*] 

Readied Charges:
Large1: (1d20+18)[*29*] (+1 Earth Mastery, +1 Haste, +2 Recitation, +2 charge) 
Damage: (2d8+8)[*16*] (+1 Earth Mastery) 

Large2: (1d20+18)[*29*] (+1 Earth Mastery, +1 Haste, +2 Recitation, +2 charge) 
Damage: (2d8+8)[*19*] (+1 Earth Mastery) 

*Status*
L elementals: AC 21, 112hp max 
L1: x damage
L3: 100 damage

H elemental: AC 21, 240hp max

----------


## Cavir

*Sora*

The sargentum voices were back and louder, but were only drowning out communication apparently. Sora gave up on the telepathy for now. *"Say again?"* Even while planning her next spells with the voices in the background, an idea popped into her head. *"The traitors had amulets right? Maybe they give protection against the voices?"*

There wasn't time to wait for an answer, not that the answer about the amulet mattered since she didn't have one. Even drained the fiend probably still had plenty of tricks. Sora casts one of her nastier spells reserved for select nasty targets, enhanced by her training and studies. She points her pinkie and pointer fingers at the fiend. A bright, thin, green ray springs from those fingers, both at the pit fiend.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Spot check to see if there was any piles of sargentum around? (1d20+1)[*4*]

Split ray Disintegrate (SL8). Both rays at the pit fiend. If the fiend makes a save (who's already greatly drained), then use my immediate for activating Barbs of Retribution (MiC203). Sacrificing a 6th level slot for the fiend to have to reroll the save with a -3 penalty. Let me know to count the extra slot or not.

Fort DC 27
Ranged Touch 1: (1d20+19)[*22*]  (+1 haste, +2 recitation)
SR: (1d20+26)[*37*]  (does enervation reduce their SR too?)
Damage: (38d6+44)[*175*]
Damage on fort save: (5d6+44)[*58*]

Ranged Touch 1: (1d20+19)[*30*]  (+1 haste, +2 recitation)
SR: (1d20+26)[*29*] 
Damage: (38d6)[*117*]
Damage on fort save: (5d6)[*18*]

AC 36
180/182hp 
9 temp hp left (absorbed the meteor damage)

Imagine a crit...  :Small Cool:

----------


## MikelaC1

The battle rages on. Tessa leaps into battle with the cloud giant and her attacks ravage but do not finish off the brute. Mulcri's spell blinds both the pit fiend and the hellcat, the latter then gets torn almost to shreds by Atalanta, Sora's elementals divide their attacks providing the last blows to the giant and the hellcat. Sora herself launches twin rays of disintegration at the pit fiend. The first one tears through him causing him to roar in pain, but he manages to resist the full brunt of the second one. She uses her Barb but he still manages to pull though, but it is clear that he is one hit away from "death". Realizing that he is completely overmatched by this group and the rest of his forces have been decimated (and the fact that he cant see), his face makes a sneer, and he (figuratively) flips the bird to his remaining allies by plane shifting himself back to Hell. At this point, the cloud giant, the dwarf, and hellcat arrive in the rear of the party and.....their attempt to take Raodan by surprise from the rear is thwarted by an avalanche of boulders caused by Otrera's magic and the sudden appearance of a gargantuan black pudding right in their way. They begin to dig themselves out from the rocks.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

*Restated round 2 action:*

As the pit fiend flees and the other opponents fall, Otrera and Hillock turn to face the pounding of feet.  Their blindsense and lifesense provide a heads-up for the arrival of the second wave of forces behind.  And their response is swift.

Moving as one, Otrera and Hillock soar back into the tunnel, shifting into walls or floors in order to dodge around Mulcri and Sora. Otrera weaves a spell that sends an avalanche of rubble on top of the approaching figures.  Meanwhile, Hillock becomes a menacing black ooze that spreads across the entirety of the tunnel between the reinforcements and the rescuers.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Otrera and Hillock move up to 90 as a move action to reposition themselves between Sora, her elemental and Mulcri on one side, and the reinforcements coming from behind on the other.  

As a standard action, Otrera casts Bombardment, positioned to hit as many as possible of the group approaching in its 30' diameter.  They all take (18d8)[*81*] untyped damage, and are buried under rubble.  A Reflex save DC 26 halves the damage and avoids being buried.  Otrera is still in Dread Wraith form.  Her AC is currently 41

Hillock steps in front of Otrera and becomes a gargantuan elder black pudding, 20' diameter, in order to block the passage.  His AC is currently only 6, but he is immune to slashing and piercing damage.

----------


## MikelaC1

Round three
All the opponents in the first room are dead, you see a cloud giant, a hellcat and a leader dwarf trying to dig themselves out of an avalanche. We maintain the same initiative order but there is a pudding between you and the members digging out from the rock. All took full damage, but the cloud giant is too big to be buried, the hellcat and the dwarf have bigger problems.

----------


## Cavir

Sora walks toward the new enemies, stopping short of the elder pudding. She clenches her free hand. Her thumb and pinkie fingers shoot open. An enormous electrical arc reverberates between the giant and the hellcat.

The earth elementals guarding Sora keep to their role. The other elementals earth glide to the far side of the new enemies, ensuring they can't escape.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Empowered Arc of Lightning (SL6)
Damage (15d6+44)[*105*] * 1.5
Reflex DC 25 for half (dodging while half buried!)

----------


## Aracor

Tessa sees Otrera and Hillock turn around and face off more enemies behind them. Since everything in the room is fallen or gone, she'll fling herself at the new enemies.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move action: Fly back into range of the giant over the ooze that's spread onto the floor. She should have plenty of movement to make it.
Full-round action: Full attack.
Attack 1: (1d20+36)[*50*] (51 or higher threatens)
Confirmation roll: (1d20+36)[*38*]
Damage: (2d6)[*7*] + 12 + (1d6)[*4*] swift surge + (1d6)[*1*] cold
Critical damage: (2d6)[*9*] + 12

Attack 2(Haste): (1d20+36)[*56*] (51 or higher threatens)
Confirmation roll: (1d20+36)[*52*]
Damage: (2d6)[*9*] + 12 + (1d6)[*6*] swift surge + (1d6)[*3*] cold
Critical damage: (2d6)[*6*] + 12

Attack 3: (1d20+31)[*32*] (46 or higher threatens)
Confirmation roll: (1d20+31)[*51*]
Damage: (2d6)[*4*] + 12 + (1d6)[*5*] swift surge + (1d6)[*6*] cold
Critical damage: (2d6)[*7*] + 12

Attack 4: (1d20+26)[*45*] (41 or higher threatens)
Confirmation roll: (1d20+26)[*33*]
Damage: (2d6)[*4*] + 12 + (1d6)[*1*] swift surge + (1d6)[*3*] cold
Critical damage: (2d6)[*9*] + 12

----------


## Debatra

Mulcri moves in a little closer to the new arrivals, attempting to magically hinder them even more than the avalanche has already done.

*Spoiler*
Show

Crushing Despair (Will 27 negates, plus Once a Fool/Creeping Vulnerability for our Illusions), followed by a Quickened Slow (Will 25 negates) from her Spell Matrix.

SoH (CD) (1d20+35)[*51*]
SoH (S) (1d20+35)[*38*]

171/154 HP
AC 45, T 35, FF 36 TFF 26 ("Misc" section is both +5 for Amazon Grace and +4 for Defending rapier with GMW on it. The bonuses for Recitation and Haste are not listed on the sheet but are here.)
180' Darkvision, 120' GAS+True Seeing, 90' Blindsense
DR 10/adamantine (Stoneskin), Mind Blank, Contingent Break Enchantment
Ten spell levels of Spell Turning
Resist Fire and Cold 30 from Sora
Ring of Greater Counterspells keyed to Greater Dispel Magic

Potential Immediate Actions: Stay the Hand (two prepped), Greater Mirror Image, Ring of Spell-Battle

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

Seeing Sora and Tessa finish off the giant and hellcat, and Mulcri debilitate the dwarf buried in the rubble.  Otrera calls out mentally to her colleagues over the renewed voices in their heads.

_*We'll see if we can stop the dwarf without killing him.*_ 

Otrera transforms into a gleaming silvery dragon, about the size of a tiger, and gestures for Hillock to do the same.  They scurry into the entrance cavern and out of the way of others following them down the tunnel.  Both focus on the place where the dwarf was buried in the rubble and exhale gentle gusts of grey fog into the area.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Otrera and Hillock transform into juvenile silver dragons, size large. 
They both move into a corner of the entrance chamber, leaping or flying over the rubble if need be.  

Standard action: Breath their paralyzing gas breath onto the dwarf. 
Otrera Fort save DC 24 or paralyzed for (1d6+4)[*5*] rounds 
Hillock Fort save DC 23 or paralyzed for (1d6+4)[*10*] rounds

----------


## MikelaC1

(Tinoc?)
and did the other spells that hit him have any effect on FORT saves or CON?

----------


## MikelaC1

Tessa flies to the giant opponent, pounding on him 4 times (3 hits), not quite enough to finish him off. At that point, Sora's arc of lightning flies between the giant and the hellcat, killing the giant and banishing the hellcat to Hell. The last dwarf is still trying to dig himself out from the rubble, when Otrara and Hillocks gas washes over him, leaving him paralyzed, and still severely depressed. 
From behind these foes, the party sees 10 more worker dwarves coming tentatively forward.

Kill him immediately
Do to him what he did to Stonehand
No, he faces tribunal justice. And are you here to rescue us?

_Theyre just pretending to be friends_
_Kill them all, kill everyone_
_Cast the earthquake now_
_Just for the taste of it, Diet Coke_

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

As the dwarf freezes up, Otrera gestures for Hillock to begin the process of clearing the rubble off of the lift.  Nodding, he transforms into a massive wild-haired giant and begins shifting boulders off of the lift mechanism.  Otrera, meanwhile, turns back into her angelic form to address the gathering dwarf forces.

*"We will get you out of here, but we have questions for this dwarf. I also have questions for you.  Where do you collect the Sargentum ore that you have mined today?"*

----------


## MikelaC1

The rock moves back to the surface at the end of each shift, there is no ore down here. You would have seen the refining machine on your way down, only the pit fiend has the magic to operate it

----------


## ngilop

Tinac ponders on what the dwarf just said about there being no ore.  He thinks for a few moments on the implications of that statement then just mentally shrugs So, we destroy the refining machine, or at least render it inoperational and beyond fixing.

----------


## Cavir

*Sora*

*"Otrera, Hillock, would you mind collecting the gear from both giants please? You are best able to do that. Perhaps the ice devil had items of note too? Would someone else relieve the half buried dwarf of his gear? We can let the other dwarves dish out their own justice. The machines above us should get crushed in the earthquake. I'll inform the dwarves and query for any more information."*

<dwarven> *"Master dwarves, you are free now. The other two shifts have already left the mine. One traitor is dead, the second left the mine but is probably already taken by the freed miners, then there is this one. We'll take the traitor's gear. You can do with him what you want. We will be burying the mine with an earthquake so we'll need you to leave quickly. The others said to target the bottom of the lift shaft. I presume that will sufficiently crush the machine too? Would you agree?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Timing wise, if casting earthquake from the bottom of the shaft, or from at the top of the shaft targeting the bottom of it, will there be enough time for me to also to cast teleport before we are crushed or should we have different casters? I can cast a widened / empowered earthquake (160' radius spread that can cover both levels for thoroughness), and/or we have the scroll from the council. I also have greater teleport, as before.

Figure the ex-slaves have pickaxes for mining.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

Otrera mentally nods at Sora's request to take care of searching the remains for useful gear or information, but pauses as Sora seems to give up the dwarven prisoner to be torn apart by the miners.

*"A moment, please!"*

Otrera's mental voice is calm but firm.

_*I am not comfortable with simply lynching a helpless man when we clearly have the ability to return him to face a more structured form of justice.  Add to that the fact that when we were charged with this mission there was an indication that Nocticula's agent may be meddling with the mining operation. Since we haven't seen anyone unaccounted for in the mine now, our best chance of learning more about this agent is by talking with the dwarf.  

*Sora, will you agree to take him to the surface with us for further questioning?*_

----------


## Cavir

*Sora*

*"Being dwarves I expect them to deal with the traitor according to dwarven laws and customs, which I am not expert in. As for the agent meddling with the mining, since the mine will be collapsed before we go I didn't see the point in it. The sooner we collapse this place and get back, the less time for the Pit Fiend to return with reinforcements surprising us. If you insist on the questioning is critical then we need some to go up with the dwarves and at least one down here who can sink this place and get out safely. I can help with either task."*

----------


## MikelaC1

The giant has finished clearing the lift.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera & Hillock*

Otrera nods.

_*Thank you.  I too trust the broad dwarven community to dispense appropriate justice, while also acknowledging that that may not best be adjudicated by those most affected by his actions.  And I'm assuming that Tiffany mentioned the agent because they want to know more, if there is more to know.  If someone can watch him for now, I can take him up to the surface once we've finished our work in the other room.*_

Barring further discussion, Otrera and Hillock will go and strip any valuables, symbols or magic from the fallen in the other room, and load them onto Hillock in his natural form.

----------


## Cavir

*Sora*

*"We'll start moving people to the surface in the mean time. Once we are there and you are done collecting  do you want to use the scroll then meet us up top? We can use this link to coordinate."*

She turns to the freed dwarves. <dwarven> *"My apologies for the delay. My colleague wants to interrogate this traitor outside the mine and ensure there will be formal justice. Am I right to believe their trial will get their names forever marked as a curse and spit upon mentioning?"*

She switches to common while removing items, arms, and armor from the paralyzed traitor while the elementals stand ready in case the traitor tries something. Assistance if offered is welcomed. *"The lift is clear. The freed dwarves can go up first. We'll take the traitor with us on the second trip. The elementals can operate the lift for us."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

The dwarves haven't answered my previous Qs yet.

I've lost track who has the scroll. If anyone is against the proposed plan just speak up. I'd still like to hear from MikelaC1 about timing with earthquake and teleports, for future reference.

Assuming the lift is operated by pulling a rope/chain, an easy job for the earth elementals.

----------


## MikelaC1

(Sorry, I thought you were still using telepathy with each other)

This traitor will face King Gorvan Greybeard and the tribunal when we return to Iron Hall. If found guilty, he will be executed
If you cause an earthquake in the lift room, the whole operation will collapse and the resulting pressure will collapse the whole area, the mine and and the machine will be absolutely destroyed, I would recommend being at least a mile away before it is done. 

If you have someone with her who can cast teleport, it is possible for Otrara to cast earthquake and a moment later, the teleport gets used.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

Mentally, Otrera offers a polite agreement with Sora's plan, and finishes loading gear onto Hillock before he turns into another earth elemental.

_*I am content with the tribunal process the dwarves have described. 

*I have the scroll. If one of you wish to use it, Hillock and I can accompany the dwarves to the surface.  But if I use it, I can immediately become immaterial to fly out, so that no one can be harmed by the rockfall.  I am open to suggestions.*
_

----------


## Cavir

*Sora*

*"A mile away? That is unexpected. I can teleport the dwarves to a safe distance away then come back here."

"Otrera, ask your questions of the traitor before I get them out."* Sora continues to be careful to not mention any of their names aloud. 

The smaller elementals form a ring around the traitor in case he tries to escape. An even larger earth elemental rises from the floor. Sora nods to it in appreciation then has it and the other huge elemental stand guard at either tunnel entrance.

Sora turns to the former slaves. *"Does the ore have effects on you? How are you dealing with it or are you just used to it?"*

----------


## Debatra

Mulcri will aid Otrera and Hillock in gathering magic items with her Greater Arcane Sight. The spell can't identify items on its own, but she can at least look out for any particularly strong or odd auras that might warrant more immediate attention. With that task done, she will join the others discussing things with the Dwarf. She will also dismiss her Superior Invisibility for the sake of communication.

"I think I'd like to see what this one can tell us before we let them go." She leans in and begins to whisper into the traitor Dwarf's ear as she weaves her Amazon Charm into his mind. "This will go easier on you if you cooperate. Who knows? Perhaps you can even claim you had no choice in the matter. That while the fiends offered you rewards, you also believed they would simply kill you if you refused to aid them. At any rate, it is in your best interests to answer our questions fully and honestly. She will wait and observe his reaction before continuing.

*Spoiler*
Show

Not rolling bluff here because, while Mulcri may or may not think his cooperation _will_ lead to mercy on the part of Dwarf society, she at least believes it to be possible. That, and refusal will just mean she resorts to more direct magical methods to interrogate him, meaning it truly is in his best interests to just answer them and get it over with. She's not mentioning that part though. Just offering a (potentially phantasmal) carrot instead of a stick.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

Otrera arches an angelic eyebrow at Sora, but approaches the dwarf.  She smiles her gratitude to the powerful mind-mage Mulcri.   Hillock, now a great mass of rock, lumbers behind her.

*"Tell us all about what happened when someone came to collect the ore.  And then about whether you hear voices in your head down in this mine - where they come from, whether the devils had any control, and how you stopped them from getting in the way of your work."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sense Motive, watching for any sign of deception or evasion from the dwarf. (1d20+10)[*13*]

----------


## MikelaC1

> *Sora*
> 
> Sora turns to the former slaves. *"Does the ore have effects on you? How are you dealing with it or are you just used to it?"*


As Dwarves, we are more immune to magical poisons and we pretty much learned to live with it. Refusing to work was always swiftly punished with a venomous look at the traitor




> Mulcri will aid Otrera and Hillock in gathering magic items with her Greater Arcane Sight. The spell can't identify items on its own, but she can at least look out for any particularly strong or odd auras that might warrant more immediate attention. With that task done, she will join the others discussing things with the Dwarf. She will also dismiss her Superior Invisibility for the sake of communication.


As a dwarf, I have immunity to magical poisons, even ones that are outer planar, and the devils "cleansed" me every day so I could ensure compliance and good production levels.

----------


## MikelaC1

> *Otrera and Hillock*
> 
> Otrera arches an angelic eyebrow at Sora, but approaches the dwarf.  She smiles her gratitude to the powerful mind-mage Mulcri.   Hillock, now a great mass of rock, lumbers behind her.
> 
> *"Tell us all about what happened when someone came to collect the ore.  And then about whether you hear voices in your head down in this mine - where they come from, whether the devils had any control, and how you stopped them from getting in the way of your work."*
> 
> *Spoiler: OOC*
> Show
> 
> Sense Motive, watching for any sign of deception or evasion from the dwarf. [roll0]


Seeing as the dwarf has been affected by Mulcri's amazon charm, he is stubborn about answering Otrera's questions...They got the ore, whats to say.

----------


## Debatra

"Tell me. Aside from the sargentum itself, is there anything particularly valuable or important here? Documents perhaps? Do you know _why_ the fiends mine for sargentum?"

Then, when he is short with Otrera, "Answer her questions as well." (Apparently doesn't work like that. Will take answers to the above for now, then ask other things.)

----------


## Cavir

Sora takes out a monocle, casts a simple, then starts studying the items taken.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Detect Magic + Artificer's Monocle

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

Otrera smiles. The dwarf's obfuscation clearly means that he KNOWS how the pickups happened.

*"As you wish.  I'll be more specific. How often did the pickups occur?  Where they regular or irregular?  When was the last one?

"Who or what came to pick up the ore.  How did they arrive?  How did they leave?  How did they carry all the ore.

"Do you know the name or names of the ones who got the ore?  Always the same individuals, or different. Did they ever pay anything or leave anything when they picked up the ore?

"Now, as to the voices that seem to be ubiquitous in these mines. Do you hear them? Do the miners?  What can you tell us about the source or nature of these voices?"*

She leans in, eager for responses.

----------


## MikelaC1

> "Tell me. Aside from the sargentum itself, is there anything particularly valuable or important here? Documents perhaps? Do you know _why_ the fiends mine for sargentum?"


The fiends mine for sargentum because its almost more valuable in the lower planes than souls and certainly more valuable 
than gold. What it does for them, I dont know, and they want as much as they do, but its hard to get, a whole lift worth of rock produces a finger size quantity of sargentum.
There are no documents that I know of. 




> Sora takes out a monocle, casts a simple, then starts studying the items taken.
> 
> *Spoiler: OOC*
> Show
> 
> Detect Magic + Artificer's Monocle


amulet of health +5, morning star +5, chain +5, ring of protection +1, battle axe +5, amulet of health +4, plate +5, ring of protection +2,, ring of protection +5




> *Otrera and Hillock*
> 
> Otrera smiles. The dwarf's obfuscation clearly means that he KNOWS how the pickups happened.
> 
> *"As you wish.  I'll be more specific. How often did the pickups occur?  Where they regular or irregular?  When was the last one?
> 
> "Who or what came to pick up the ore.  How did they arrive?  How did they leave?  How did they carry all the ore.
> 
> "Do you know the name or names of the ones who got the ore?  Always the same individuals, or different. Did they ever pay anything or leave anything when they picked up the ore?
> ...


The dwarf is clearly irritated by Otrera's continued questioning and clams up, looking to Mulcri.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

Not wishing to interfere with Mulcri's newly-created bond with the dwarf, Otrera also turns to Mulcri with a clear, if silent, request for asssistance.

----------


## Aracor

Tessa will refill Starlight Grace with a new Vampiric Touch spell while we're waiting.

I assume we have no way of actually chasing the pit fiend down conveniently. That's unfortunate, but here's the thing. We should hurry. I have no idea what kind of assets it has - what are the chances it can teleport right back to us in under a minute with reinforcements? Because if so, then our best shot is to get the earthquake done sooner rather than later. I would really hate to get interrupted and chased out.

She taps her foot impatiently while hovering in midair.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

While waiting for Mulcri to take the dwarf in hand, Otrera responds mildly to Tessa.

_*Honestly, I don't care where this conversation with the traitor happens, as long as we do it.  And, frankly, this pit fiend returning with underlings is more or less our best case scenario, isn't it?  It would give us a chance to finish the job of banishing it for centuries.*_

----------


## Aracor

I have absolutely no problem with taking another shot at it. I have a problem with it bringing in enough reinforcements that we're forced to flee the mine without finishing the job. To me, the best way to prevent that is to collapse the mine sooner rather than later.

----------


## Debatra

"Actually, now that my friend here mentions it, when _would_ the next pickup be? I'm sure we would hate to leave them without any answers as to what happened here. And yes, the voices have been quite peculiar as well. What can you tell me about those?"

----------


## Cavir

*Sora*

*"The mission is to destroy this place. That will cause chaos for devil and demon alike. The details of how this place was run won't matter once the scroll is read. We also want to stay as unknowns to keep the enemy's guard down elsewhere in Daystor."

"I have no interest in loafing around here. The other dwarves know what is coming and have had time to make some distance. I'll teleport the first group of dwarves out while you finish up the questioning. Mulcri, would you join me when I teleport the rest of them so that the traitor will be willing to go too?"*

Unless there is objection Sora speaks to the dwarves. *"I can teleport you all in two groups to a safe distance. First six, please circle up and make contact. I'll return then teleport the rest."*

As the dwarves gather Sora studies the area to make returning easier. Once they are ready she casts Greater Teleports on the six dwarves and herself to the insertion point, then casts the spell again to return to the group by herself.

----------


## MikelaC1

> "Actually, now that my friend here mentions it, when _would_ the next pickup be? I'm sure we would hate to leave them without any answers as to what happened here. And yes, the voices have been quite peculiar as well. What can you tell me about those?"


There should be a pickup in one or two days. They arent on a definite schedule since the refining process is not guaranteed to produce the same amount each time, I think the pit fiend has some way to contact them. The "voices" arent really voices, its reaction in your mind to the fumes of sargentum, hallucinations if you will. 




> *Sora*
> 
> *"The mission is to destroy this place. That will cause chaos for devil and demon alike. The details of how this place was run won't matter once the scroll is read. We also want to stay as unknowns to keep the enemy's guard down elsewhere in Daystor."
> 
> "I have no interest in loafing around here. The other dwarves know what is coming and have had time to make some distance. I'll teleport the first group of dwarves out while you finish up the questioning. Mulcri, would you join me when I teleport the rest of them so that the traitor will be willing to go too?"*
> 
> Unless there is objection Sora speaks to the dwarves. *"I can teleport you all in two groups to a safe distance. First six, please circle up and make contact. I'll return then teleport the rest."*
> 
> As the dwarves gather Sora studies the area to make returning easier. Once they are ready she casts Greater Teleports on the six dwarves and herself to the insertion point, then casts the spell again to return to the group by herself.


The dwarves gather around and the spell is cast without fail, re-uniting with the other dwarves who were expecting you to meet at that point

----------


## Debatra

_"Well of course those details don't matter. And I only meant 'answers' in the form of potentially being here to kill them if it was convenient. Though I do want this last one answered just in case we have to deal with sargentum again."_

Externally, Mulcri attempts to show no sign of this side conversation as she attempts to coax a few more details out of the Dwarf.

"Oh, now that's interesting. You mentioned a 'cleansing' to help with that earlier. How much do you know about how that works?"

Once that question is answered, the Elf will lace her next words with magical Suggestion. "Now go peacefully with the other Dwarves, and remember that at this point cooperation and honesty are likely your best options."

*Spoiler*
Show

A Suggestion spell instead of the Amazon SLA, for the sake of the higher save DC of 26.

----------


## MikelaC1

> color=darkorange]"Oh, now that's interesting. You mentioned a 'cleansing' to help with that earlier. How much do you know about how that works?"[/color]
> 
> Once that question is answered, the Elf will lace her next words with magical Suggestion. "Now go peacefully with the other Dwarves, and remember that at this point cooperation and honesty are likely your best options."
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> A Suggestion spell instead of the Amazon SLA, for the sake of the higher save DC of 26.


They bring in a cleric every so often and he casts spells on us. Not sure what they are, Im not a cleric, but it makes us feel much better
With that, the dwarf lines up in the teleport group

----------


## Cavir

*Sora*




> _"Well of course those details don't matter. And I only meant 'answers' in the form of potentially being here to kill them if it was convenient. Though I do want this last one answered just in case we have to deal with sargentum again."_


*"Point taken. Once the mine is destroyed getting to kill more of the enemy would be bonus but since the fiend sends word for them to come I doubt that will happen. More likely that the fiend left his ring behind as a way to track us, or whoever we give it to. As valuable as it is, perhaps we just leave that ring here to get buried and frustrate the devil?"*




> They bring in a cleric every so often and he casts spells on us.


*"That is interesting information. Something to keep in mind but without more detail not something we can act on. Anything else before I deliver them?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

If there's no more questions for the dwarves I'll teleport them (and Mulcri?) to the meeting point then return. That gives a little time to decide if we're leaving the +5 ring behind.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

Otrera lifts her palms upward.

_*If we are in a hurry to finish the job of the earthquake, then I am content to wait until we gather at our starting point to continue this conversation.*_

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Not too hard for us to take the ring with us and either offload it or melt it down later, if we get some hint that it's More Than It Appears.  I'm good to have us take it.

----------


## Cavir

*Sora*

With no other questions raised, Sora teleports the remaining dwarves and Mulcri to the insertion point, then teleports Mulcri and herself back to the lift room.

She turns to the seven earth elementals. *"Thank you for your service. You helped stop a lot of evil today."* She then dismisses them all.

*"Oretra, Hillock, and I should remain behind to collapse the mine. Mulcri, would you teleport everyone else back to the council? Otrera can use the scroll and I can teleport us back. If there is an issue using the scroll I can cast the spell myself then use a quickened teleport to get us out."*

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

_*That sounds wise.*_'

Otrera pulls out the scroll and looks it over, making sure that there will be no difficulties with its use once the rest of the group is safely away.  Hillock shrinks down to the form of a small seabird and lands on Otrera's shoulder.

----------


## Debatra

Mulcri will nod to Sora, but before casting the spell to return them to the council, she will take a small precaution regarding the Pit Fiend's ring. She sculpts the shadows into a small box made of solid lead around the item, placing it in her pocket separate from everything else. The Elf will then gather everyone around and take them back to the Priestesses.

*Spoiler*
Show

Spontaneously casting Heightened Major Image into Major Creation for the box, then Greater Teleport.

...I'm basically just ignoring the fact that nobody brought up our potential worry about the ring in-character before now.

I'm also assuming they wouldn't want us to appear directly in the main chamber, so I'll be aiming for any sort of side room, or even a specific "teleportation reception" area if Mulcri happens to know of one. (Unless you want to retcon it so that someone was smart enough to bring this up before we left?)

----------


## MikelaC1

With all the non-combatants safely extracted, Otrara and Sora stand at the designated point in the mine. Otrara casts the spell off the scroll and as Sora casts teleport, they hear a low rumbling as the spell starts. They teleport out just as the cavern begins to collapse. The mine however, was dug on a fault line and as the first wave of the earthquake hits, the added pressure and weight causes the whole hillside to collapse with a mighty roar and huge plumes of dust and smoke, followed by seconds later, the ocean rushing in to cover new area. With one casting, the group has created a new inlet bay on the coast of Corsada and buried the sargentum mine under not only thousands of tons of rock, but also the newly created ocean bay that the group is standing near the edge of. If that were not enough to discourage any further efforts, whatever veins of sargentum that existed have been completely disrupted. The mission has been a total success. 
The dwarves say their goodbyes and begin their trek back to Iron Hall, bringing the traitor with them. In the meantime, Mulcri teleports the group back to the designated arrival room for an audience with the priestesses. Before they are brought in, Raodan turns to the group and says that this sort of mission was beyond what his power level was made for and he will be leaving the organization, promising not to reveal any knowledge of the group's activities. At that point, the group is escorted in to see Elinon and Tishtina II (Tiffany does not seem to be currently present) and with her famous "right to the point" style, Elinon simply says Report?

----------


## Debatra

Mulcri will step forward, taking the lead box from her pocket and handing it to an attendant. "Before anything important is said, we believe this ring should be taken for closer examination. None of the divinations we had ready at the time revealed anything untoward, but the circumstances of its acquisition were somewhat suspect. Perhaps it's merely a cursed parting gift, but some of us believe it might be used to spy on us, hence the lead. I'm uncertain myself, but it would be best to be cautious."

----------


## ngilop

Tinac shrugs "either way.. a very angry pitfiend is probably stewing in some loathing towards us currently."

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

Otrera and Hillock return to the forms that they first appeared in for the audience with Elinon and Tishtina II...goodness, just an hour or two ago.  A very eventful time!  She is calmly matter-of-fact in her response.

*"The mine was in active use. There were 8 cloud giants, three dwarf foremen, an ice devil and the aforementioned pit fiend. As Tinac has alluded, the pit fiend escaped.

"The Sargentum, both in ore form and at the mine face, created intense hallucinations in the form of voices, sometimes painfully so.  We eliminated as much of the gathered ore as we were able.  The devils used clerical magic, administered every few days, to block the effects on the miners.

"One of the dwarf foremen was captured alive, and will be brought by the surviving miners to face the tribunal of King Gorvan Greybeard. 

"We found no sign of a demonic agent or a double-dealing at play. We collapsed the mine, and Sora and Mulcri got us home."
*

She turns to look at her colleagues, clearly inviting further comment.

----------


## MikelaC1

Did the pit fiend teleport away, or did he plane shift back to Hell?

----------


## Cavir

*Sora*

*"He plane shifted. He did resist a Dimensional Anchor and left before hitting him again with another. Come to think of it, he was able to use Meteor Swarm and Plane Shift even after taking two empowered Energy Drains. Curious...."

"The dwarves also said that Sargentum is more valuable than gold and even souls in the lower planes."*

----------


## Debatra

"He escaped via Plane Shift, presumably back to Hell. That ring was left in his place instead of going with him, which is why we're suspicious of it. But other than his escape, the mission was a success."

----------


## MikelaC1

His "escape" to Hell will be rather short lived, I think. Combine the fact that he was put in place by the old guard and the fact that he not only lost the mine but had it completely ruined instead of just being taken and I suspect he will be in for a demotion at least, if he even manages to survive Askaretha's judgement. And then all the other devils he stepped on to get where he was and they will be itching for revenge. He will have more than enough on his plate rather than you. Sniveling and whimpering about a new party will not be taken seriously, not yet anyway. Take a month off and reconvene then.

So we now know that even sargentum fumes cause hallucinations in mortals, as opposed to outright killing them upon consumption, and you also discovered that it is almost a trade good in the lower planes The Teacher is busily taking notes. Did you find out anything else about it? On our side, we are pretty sure we have identified the Nocticulan connection to a corrupt loading worker in Paramibo and a corrupt customs agent in Erandol.

----------


## Cavir

*Sora*

*"At least where we were the dwarves said a lift worth of rock only produced a finger sized portion of sargentum, which is a silvery grey material. There were several boxes of it collected and disintegrated. There was a refining machine that processed the ore. Only the fiend had the magic to use it. We did not take a closer look at it. It is beyond crushed now."*

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

There is a moment of silence, and Otrera clears her throat.

*"It's worth noting that, this morning, I had heard of only a few of these women and men by reputation, and some of them were completely unknown to me. I have had occasion to fight many things in my life, but never witnessed such a combination of skill and dedication as I did from this group today. You have assembled a formidable group. 

"I am sorry to see Raodan go.  I only saw him in action in the most abstract sense, given his use of invisibility, but I have the utmost confidence in the capability of these people, even without him."*

She nods, and steps back.

----------


## MikelaC1

During the party's downtime, the party hears the following news. 
King Adlin Sator, of Pericarta, has been deposed. King Adlin was a devil worshipper, of Asmodeus, and his rulership was propped up by the support of Asmodeus and the revenues of his sargentum mine. When Asmodeus was deposed in the coup by Askaretha, he was relying solely on his sargentum mine revenues and when that collapsed, he missed his first payment to his army and they immediately supported what was already a brewing revolt after he lost the support of Asmodeus. 
Representatives of both Odelin and Oshala have already volunteered to come to the city to oversee the installation of a democratic government and supervise the first democratic election in centuries.

----------


## MikelaC1

Once the month passes, the group reconvenes with Tishtina II and Tiffany leading the meeting. 

I am sure that you all heard about the fall of the government in Paramibo and a new democratic one in the process of being installed. Even if you do nothing else, that in itself was an accomplishment.

As well, your actions in freeing all of the enslaved dwarves has been noted by King Gorvan Greybeard and he wishes to award you all the Dwarven Medal of Honour This is a very prestigious award and few humans have ever received it. Of course, it would be quite rude to teleport directly to Iron Hall and while it would be possible for you to teleport to the amazon home the City of Gardens, again, it it would be considered impolite, even for full blooded amazons such as yourselves.

We are going to arrange to teleport you to New Kroy, that center of scum and villainy at the mouth of the Amazon River, and we have a contact there who is one of the few river captains able to navigate the Amazon River to the City and then from there you can follow the dwarf trail through the mountains to Iron Hall and present yourself to the King.

----------


## ngilop

Sounds good. A boat trip on a river might be pretty relaxing. Tinac smiles as he speaks.

----------


## Aracor

Works for me! Wouldn't due to be rude.

Tessa gathers up all of her new upgrades and gets ready to leave again.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera*

Otrera nods, her impassive face twisting into a slight grin.

*"Of course.  As a daughter of the desert, I'm afraid I'm not all that familiar with boats, but I will look forward to learning."*

----------


## Cavir

Sora, having studied the dwarven language and in turn some of its culture, was honored but with some hesitation too.

*"This is a grand honor. It had been my impression we wanted to keep our strike force unknown for as long as possible so as to keep the enemy in the dark. What's done is done. As the warmage saying goes, there is no recalling a fireball. Will our sailing be well known? If so it will be interesting to see how quickly the enemy can react and with what forces."

"I have sailed some parts of the river. Though dangerous it will be good to see plenty more of it. I am ready to go."*

----------


## MikelaC1

We would have preferred that you had no notoriety at all, but if you were to decline this offer, no matter how you said it, it would be construed as humans thinking a dwarf award was "beneath" them. As well, dwarven customs and ceremonies are veiled in a great deal of secrecy and so this is not going to be some sort of grand public display.

As for your sailing, New Kroy is such a cesspool of chaos and villainy that while your boat will be seen to be leaving, no one is going to report it to anyone. Theres no government, our chosen captain pays his local protection money and keeps his nose clean and at least once every other month goes on an upriver venture of some kind. Even if someone spots you as amazons, it will be considered as sisters making a pilgrimage back home

----------


## Cavir

Sora nods in understanding and agreement, ready to enter the den of thieves.

*Atalanta*

Word of going to Amazonia momentarily brought back a sad memory for the amazon ranger but she quickly snapped out of it. The voyage upriver, if not full of unending danger, would be an opportunity to see new lands and creatures. If they came across a pack of demons, all the better. 

"I look forward to the trip. I am ready."

----------


## Debatra

"If anyone is concerned about being noticed, I can alter our appearances with an illusion."

----------


## MikelaC1

Your contact's name is Captain Karl

And with that, all you hear is tele-






-port
And you are in the hell hole of Amazonia known as New Kroy. The first thing that hits you is the heat and humidity. It is almost overwhelming in its intensity. Even Otrera, from a desert climate, is affected, mostly because the heat she is used to is a dry heat. At least none of the group wears armor, which would be next to impossible, but within seconds their clothes are drenched in sweat. (of course, amazons sometimes look better in wet T-shirt contests) Tiffany's teleport landed you in a side alley, so no one is startled by your sudden appearance, and you are able to move into the heart of the city. Everywhere, the signs exist of the gangs that now control the city, legitimate government fell many centuries ago. While your group might be tasked with cleaning up evil, even this city might be beyond your power, theres absolutely nothing good to build on. Making your way to the dock area, you pass by a few ships that you might take upriver, a lot more ships that you would never trust, either ship or crew, and then you come to a ramshackle shack with a crudely scrawled name of Ca tain Karl Si htse ing Tou s. Your faith in Tiffany's choice is further shaken by the look of Captain Karl himself, the man looks raggedy and unkept, he currently sits in a chair propped up against the wall of his shack with a hat pulled down over his eyes. A corn cob pipe is stuck in his teeth, but its upside down. You cant tell if he is asleep or awake, but he does not seem to acknowledge your approach.

----------


## Cavir

*Atalanta*

Atalanta takes in the sudden surge of heat and humidity and turns her head slightly to check on Nerva, the eagle on her shoulder. "This will take some getting used to." She instinctively breathes in to take in the scent of New Kroy and instantly regrets it. "The docks seen to be off in that direction." She'll allow anyone to take lead that wants to, otherwise will follow her nose to the docks.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

While traveling to the docks:
Spot (1d20+23)[*39*] 
Listen (1d20+23)[*36*] 



*Sora*

The sudden teleport does not bother the warmage at all. She is a frequent user of the spell. She isn't as used to the sudden new air of New Kroy though. *"This isn't the worst of the heat. My cloak protects us as long as you stay nearby."* She follows Atalanta and anyone else moving first. She ignores the sights along the route, preferring to get to the docks and their non magical transport. At the desired shack Sora speaks up to the man apparently sleeping on the chair. *"Captain Karl, I presume?"*

----------


## MikelaC1

Yer standing in me light, who wants to know
Go way, not taking any passengers today.

----------


## Cavir

*"My name is Sora. We have a mutual acquaintance in a far away land."* She slides half a step to the side to allow the sun through. *"We have need to travel upstream. Our acquaintance directed us to see you for that."*

----------


## Aracor

Our understanding is that you ARE taking passengers today. Us. Upriver. To the City of Gardens.

Perhaps you didn't get the memo?

She'll smile and offer her hand to the man.

Diplomacy check: (1d20+14)[*29*]

----------


## Debatra

Having once again dodged the bullet by way of casting an Extended Endure Elements every night, Mulcri glances around at her overheated companions. "First snow and now this. Alright, that is the absolute _last_ time I'm letting her send us out without a weather report."

Before they even step out of the alleyway, the Elf will take a look around, paying close attention to the way the locals are dressed. She then casts Veil on the group to help them blend in. In particular, she ensures that none of them look like Amazons and that they all appear to be sweating. She does however exclude the smell of sweat from her spell.

----------


## MikelaC1

I dont have any friends in far away lands
And going uninvited to the CoG as humans is a good way to get yourself filled with arrows
Go away and let an old man sleep

----------


## Aracor

Tessa drops her hand since it's being ignored anyway.

We're invited and expected. And *Tiffany* told us that you are our transportation.

She starts walking past him toward the gangplank and waves her companions to follow her.

We'll go ahead and make ourselves at home. If you have specific locations for us to berth, feel free to let us know. When do we cast off?

----------


## MikelaC1

Captain Karl sighs audibly. Tiffany? Her again? How many times do an old man have to pay her back? Very well, take whatever bunks you want. He sighs again.

As Tessa moves past the ramshackle hut, she is shocked to see the state of Captain Karl's boat, expecting to see a vessel as beaten down as Karl is. Instead she sees one of the sleekest ships in the harbor with more than enough room for all of them and then some. Karl steps back into his shack and gets a few things including a set of maps, some clothes that would seem more appropriate to a ship's captain and a small leather bag. 

You'd better be invited, I have no desire to fend off Casandra's forest rangers, they have itchy bow fingers and tend to shoot first, shoot second, shoot some more and then if anything is still moving, then they ask questions. He takes out a brass spyglass and scans the harbor. Some of you should be below deck as we leave, especially Bones there looking at Tinac the fewer passengers going up, the better it is. Taking out a wad of tobacco to fill his pipe, he starts to make the ship ready to sail.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

Resplendant in flowing desert robes, Otrera stays cool by staying close to Sora.  She reaches into her shoulder bag to grab a morsel for her parrot, who apparently likes peanuts.

When welcomed, or perhaps 'welcomed' on board with a none-too-subtle request to go below, Otrera turns to regard the hatch leading below decks.  There was already a surfeit of water in the air, and all around her.  She didn't much fancy getting any closer to the bilges than she had to.  *"I'm light,"* she declared, and smiled as if daring Captain Carl to argue.

There were of course rivers in the desert, but they often were brackish, muddy things.  Nothing like this broad spine.  This would be fascinating.

----------


## MikelaC1

Not a question of who is and isnt light, taking one or two people upriver wont attract notice, more than that is another matter. And as for Bones, taking a man into the amazon lands is always remarked on. You can all come on deck for all I care once we are out of the harbor but not before.

There are two other crewmembers on the boat who busy themselves with lines and sails. Once everyone is on board, the boat pulls away from the dock and by cleverly using the sails to catch whatever little wind there is, manages to start moving against the current towards the river proper.

At least you came at high tide, low tide and its next to impossible to move.

----------


## Cavir

*Sora*

*"That's fine, captain. We don't want attention either. When our concealing magic expires you'll see that Casandra's rangers won't be an issue. If you like I can provide you protection from most arrows."*

----------


## Cavir

*Atalanta*

Atalanta lightly and gracefully springs aboard the ship. She takes in the sights of the dock area then pulls out a morsel and feeds it to the eagle on her shoulder. "Soon enough, you'll get to fly but for now inside we go inside Nerva." She heads down and selects a bunk.

----------


## ngilop

Upon hearing the captain's concerns, Tinac is grateful he is invisible. _See no evil and all that_ He takes his own buck and 'claims' it by placing his Mace on it, which turns visible one he lays it down and lets go.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

The desert chief barked a laugh and shook her head.  *"As my mother liked to say, 'it is not necessary that I understand.'  You'll see me again after we clear New Kroy. Thanks for your diligence, Captain."*

Otrera strolls down the steps to the cabins, trying to get used to the slight undulation of the floor.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Once down below, Otrera will cast Shapechange, shared with Hillock.  The two will change into Will-o-Wisps, turn invisible, and float back out to hang out at the front railing.

----------


## MikelaC1

The ship moves away from the dock and starts to maneuver out into harbor. It is not quite high tide so the current is still running inward and Karl opens his sails up to catch the wind, making the craft move well. Soon enough, _River's Pride_ is out of the bay and into the river proper and he bangs on the floor boards to indicate the party is welcome to come on deck. The jungle is closing in a bit but those born in Amazonia know this is nothing compared to how it will get in a day or two. The current now works against the ship and the wind is minimal so one of crewmen takes a position near the sails and Karl hands him the leather bag he had retrieved from his shack. The sailor positions the bag just so and then opens it slightly. Winds rush out of the bag, billowing out the sails fully and the ship seems to almost leap out of the water as it starts making great progress up the mighty river.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

Shortly after the Captain bangs on the deck, Otrera and her parrot emerge onto the deck, happy to re-enter the climate-controlled aura offered by Sora's cloak.  Although the humidity took some getting used to, it was no worse than the goblin ritual sweat-caves she had endured while befriending that peculiar tribe.

*"Captain Karl, your use of the wind bag is eminently sensible.  Bravo. 

"this is my first time up the river. Are there any special features that you think I should keep an eye out for today?"* 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

heading down below, Hillock will shapechange back to a parrot, and Animal Shapes should still be active on him, so that when Shapechange expires he might just change into a slightly different parrot.

Otrera will shapechange into a Planetar, and then use the Planetar's alterate form ability to look like herself again.  Again, the intent is that when Shapechange expires there is as smooth as possible a transition from her seeming to be herself to her being herself.

----------


## Cavir

Down below, Sora speaks to Mulcri *"Would you dismiss the Veil spell please? I want to deal with the captain honestly and showing our true selves will be in our favor later."*.

----------


## Aracor

Tessa stretches and cracks her back. Ahhh, it's nice to be home! Or close to it, at least. The overbearing heat, the oppressive humidity... Just watch out for the poisonous insects, snakes, and other various animals and plants and you should be fine! Oh, and also storms that pop up without warning, blow through, and then disappear with the only trace of their passing the fact that everything is a bit wetter than normal.

----------


## Debatra

"Of course. Besides which, it's already served its purpose in getting us here." With a wave of the hand, the group resumes their normal appearances.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

Otrera's head swivels around as Tessa talks about the pests and storms of the region.

*"Well.  That sounds picturesque.  I can't imagine why you would ever leave such a place."*

She smiles.

*"How long has it been since you were last here?"*

----------


## Aracor

She smiles back. 

I've been gone for over four years: Exploring, traveling, and helping others. I've been with three different groups that splintered and fell apart due to casualties or battle shock.

But it's not all bad. There is also beauty, honor, and happiness here. And the weather inside the city is not quite so...tempestuous.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

Otrera glances upward, bemused, as her parrot transfers from shoulder to head.  Tessa's words give her pause.

*"You have been fighting like this for four years?  I can't imagine. Our time at the mines was the most killing I have ever done in a day, and I found it exhausting. To do this as a life must take a special kind of fortitude and, perhaps separateness?  Do you find it a life to your liking?"*

----------


## MikelaC1

The boat moves along well into the evening, when Karl closes the bag, pulls nearer to the shore and ties off to an overhanging tree along with dropping an anchor. He turns to the group...Delson and Vitrel are sailors, not soldiers and Im just an old curmudgeon. Its up to you to keep watches, we rarely do overnight cruises upriver. 

*Spoiler: Watches*
Show

You have enough people to do 3 watches with 2 people each (3 when Hillock is up with Otrera) and once we have them, we can keep the same order for each night until you arrive in CoG

----------


## Aracor

> *Otrera and Hillock*
> 
> Otrera glances upward, bemused, as her parrot transfers from shoulder to head.  Tessa's words give her pause.
> 
> *"You have been fighting like this for four years?  I can't imagine. Our time at the mines was the most killing I have ever done in a day, and I found it exhausting. To do this as a life must take a special kind of fortitude and, perhaps separateness?  Do you find it a life to your liking?"*


In some ways, you're right. It is exhausting. But I protect my sisters doing this, and I save lives, both directly and indirectly. Before joining this group, my last three jobs were to collect corpses who had gotten in over their head, so they could be resurrected. I'm sure Evil does the same thing for important figures.

She sighs heavily.

Like many warriors, Peace is something to be hoped for and worked for. But we always know that despite that, it may never be achievable. Working together with these people, taking the fight to Evil for a change instead of reacting to them? It's refreshing. It makes me think there may be a chance to someday hang my sword above a mantle rather than carry it at my side. And I will be among the happiest to do so if that day ever comes.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera  and Hillock*

When Tessa talks about her dedication to the cause of racial survival, Otrera feels a pang. She had never thought of their lives in the desert as 'easy', but there were definitely harder lives out there.  As Tessa demonstrates.

*"My people, the Orestii, we have a permanent settlement in a desert canyon.  A magic spring, a chain of caves, a souk.  It is not glamorous, but we have earned the respect of most of our neighbours, and it has been a couple of years since we've had to beat back a dragon. No one gets fat -"*

She glances down at her own spreading waist and shrugs.

*"Well, too fat.  But no one goes hungry.  If you are ever ready to hang up that sword - or perhaps use it to train others - you would have a place of honour among us."*

--

When Karl calls for folks to keep watch, Otrera raised her hand.

*"I can take a middle-of-night watch."*

----------


## Cavir

> "Of course. Besides which, it's already served its purpose in getting us here." With a wave of the hand, the group resumes their normal appearances.


Sora nods in thanks then heads up to the deck and takes in the scenery while listening to the others. She notes the effective use of the bag supplying wind. When the question of watches comes up, Sora speaks up.

*"May I suggest Tinac and myself for the evening shift, Otrera, Hillock, and Atalanta for the mid shift, then Tessa and Mulcri for the pre dawn shift?"* 

Sora spends a minute casting a spell. A group of small orbs are conjured. She sends them outward to keep watch at a further distance.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Greater Prying eyes. (1d4+10)[*13*] eyes. Lasts 19 hours.
"Surround me at a range of two hundred feet and return if you spot any dangerous creatures."

EDIT: Also renewing these spells before the 8 hour requirement. 19 hours duration each
Protection from Arrows
Moment of Prescience

----------


## ngilop

Evening shift is fine with me. As long as I do not have to get in the water. Tinac adds the later part jokingly.

----------


## MikelaC1

The first night on the river seems long to those not used to it, there seems to be a lot of sounds, more than they expected. The calls of the bullfrogs seem incessant, and there is the occasional splash in the river as a jumping fish catches a fly. Numerous times, they see the eyes of a hunting cat deeper in the jungle, but the torches on the boat dissuade them from trying to take meal there. There are even nocturnal birds on the wing with either hunting or mating calls as they fly past the river and the boat. At one point, a small water snake slithers onto the deck, but it is easily kicked back into the Amazon, where it heads off in search of more docile prey. 
At long last, dawn breaks and crew make the ship ready to move. The bag of wind had been closed over night so it has recharged itself and once again the crew places it and opens it enough to move the ship forward. Captain Karl has numerous maps of the river but he rarely seems to consult them, instead, relies on his ever present spyglass and soundings taken by crew on the sides of the craft.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera*

Otrera glances up, nodding immediately at Sora's suggestion.

*"Excellent!  Then I will turn in a bit early and be ready to rise in the dark.  But not in a creepy way."*

She turns to Tessa.

*"You'll excuse me?"*

Her parrot still on her head, Otrera heads down to her bunk.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Once the boat ties up, Otrera will activate her bead of Karma and cast the following (on herself and shared with Hillock unless noted otherwise), CL 22:
Endure elements 
Energy Immunity: Acid
Superior Resistance (+6 to saves)
Heart of Fire (fire resistance 10, land movement +10')
Heart of Earth (+15 HP, bonuses vs bull rush, overrun, grapple)
Heart of Water (breathe water, swim speed)
Heart of Air (+10' fly speed), Immune to criticals & precision damage with all 4 heart spells
Magic Fang, Greater (+1 to all natural attacks)
Animal Shapes (cast on Hillock - parrot form)

During her watch, Otrera will cast greater blindsight (shared with Hillock), and periodically use Summon Elemental to put a small water elemental circling the boat, with orders for it to pop up if it spots anything bigger than it down below.

----------


## Debatra

"I have a spell that allows me to remain alert throughout the night, so I can stay on deck with all of the watches. Unfortunately, I can't cast it on other people. Perhaps something to look into when we're finished here." When the time comes, Mulcri will prepare and cast _Vigilant Slumber_ alongside her nightly routine, to awaken her if anything threatens the ship or its occupants.

----------


## Aracor

Sounds good to me! Wake me when it's my turn and I'll keep an eye on things.

----------


## MikelaC1

The second day of travel goes a bit slower than the first as Karl and the crew have to deal with sand bars and back currents, along with no winds at all, but they still make progress. The group keeps the same watches as the night before, and once again, nothing bothers the group. The third day starts out just as calm and the group is beginning to feel that the dangers of Amazon river travels are overstated, when suddenly there are two large bangs and the ship lists badly under the weight of two colossal centipedes that have just dropped in for a snack. Normally herbivores, these two dont seem adverse to supplementing their diets with fresh meat. While the crew heads underdeck to frantically man the bilge pumps to keep you from sinking completely, its up to you to deal with these menaces. 

*Spoiler*
Show

No one has surprise here, so its a straight initiative roll and state actions.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

The desert chieftain looks over as the pair of massive centipedes drop down on them, and her first thought is: _Goodness.  They DO make sturdy trees here in the jungle._

Tessa's quickening magic sweeps through Otrera and Hillock, giving extra drive to their movements to come.

Not wanting to add to the weight already bearing the ship down - or to risk damaging the deck with fire or acid, Otrera rushes for the railing and weaves her spell of transformation.  Her parrot, Hillock, dives toward the water and vanishes briefly under the water.  A dozen massive blue snake heads rise up out of the water and send blasts of icy air over the pair of centipedes.

*"I'll try to stabilize the ship."*

With that cryptic comment, Otrera also leaps over the side of the boat and disappears.  The badly listing form of the ship soon moves a bit back towards righting itself.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Otrera casts shapechange. Both Otrera and Hillock drop into the water.  Otrera transforms into a Huge Water Elemental and tries to brace the ship so that it doesn't capsize.  

Hillock transforms into a 12 headed cryohydra, and all 12 heads breathe on the pair of centipedes. Reflex DC 23 for half for each:
(3d6)[*7*]
(3d6)[*9*]
(3d6)[*13*]
(3d6)[*8*]
(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*9*]
(3d6)[*13*]
(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*14*]
(3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*11*]
(3d6)[*14*]

----------


## Aracor

Tessa reacts instantly to the threat, boosting herself and her allies, and then charging in.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Initiative Roll:* (1d20+21)[*34*]
Swift action: Cast Haste
Move action: Move within 10 feet of one of the centipedes.
Free action: Activate Arcane Strike. Sacrifice a 6th level spell to add +6 to attacks and +6d4 damage to every attack.
Full-round action: Full attack.


Attack 1: (1d20+42)[*49*] (Above 57 is a critical threat)
Attack 1 confirmation: (1d20+42)[*49*]

Damage 1: (2d6+21)[*28*] + (1d6)[*6*] Swift Surge + (1d6)[*5*] Cold + (6d4)[*20*] Arcane Strike
Confirmation damage 1: (2d6+21)[*31*]

Attack 2 (haste): (1d20+42)[*62*] (Above 57 is a critical threat)
Attack 2 confirmation: (1d20+42)[*56*]

Damage 2: (2d6+21)[*24*] + (1d6)[*5*] Swift Surge + (1d6)[*2*] Cold + (6d4)[*14*] Arcane Strike
Confirmation damage 2: (2d6+21)[*31*]

Attack 3: (1d20+37)[*49*] (Above 52 is a critical threat)
Attack 3 confirmation: (1d20+37)[*53*]

Damage 3: (2d6+21)[*30*] + (1d6)[*1*] Swift Surge + (1d6)[*6*] Cold + (6d4)[*20*] Arcane Strike
Confirmation damage 3: (2d6+21)[*29*]

Attack 4: (1d20+32)[*38*] (Above 47 is a critical threat)
Attack 4 confirmation: (1d20+32)[*52*]

Damage 4: (2d6+21)[*27*] + (1d6)[*4*] Swift Surge + (1d6)[*5*] Cold + (6d4)[*14*] Arcane Strike
Confirmation damage 4: (2d6+21)[*29*]

----------


## Toliudar

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Otrera initiative: (1d20+6)[*22*]

----------


## Cavir

*Atalanta*

The ranger was surprised her companion eagle Nerva had missed two colossal in the overhanging jungle. A nap, perhaps. More likely those things seemed like giant branches. Atalanta preferred to let wildlife live but not at the expense of those under her protection, including herself. Their corpses would feed many smaller creatures. 

Using her Cloudrunner Anklets she started stepping back, up and away from the deck. She fires off a large volley of force arrows at the centipede not targeted by Tessa.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


5' step back and up. Full attack with haste, Point Blank Shot, Woodland Archer (+4 to hit after first miss), Improved Rapid Shot.

Haste: (1d20+30)[*42*] (+18 BAB, +8 DEX, +2 Bow, +1 PBS, +1 Haste)
Damage: (2d6+5)[*16*] (2d6 arrows, +2 Bow +2 STR, +1 PBS) Force 

Rapid Shot: (1d20+30)[*36*] 
Damage: (2d6+5)[*13*] 

Attack1: (1d20+30)[*37*] 
Damage: (2d6+5)[*12*] 

Attack2: (1d20+25)[*28*] 
Damage: (2d6+5)[*10*] 

Attack3: (1d20+20)[*30*] 
Damage: (2d6+5)[*12*] 

Attack4: (1d20+15)[*30*] 
Damage: (2d6+5)[*13*]

----------


## ngilop

Tinac eyes go wide as his compatriots just unleash devastation upon the massive insects They were just hungry... he says in a shocked tone. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 Initiative: (1d20+5)[*19*]

----------


## Cavir

*Sora*

The centipedes were impressive in size but unsurprising for where they are. Sora was happy the creatures didn't land and flatten anyone, nor significantly damage the ship. She floats up and away from the creatures while throwing a small electric orb at the same centipede Atalanta was firing at. It hit much harder than one would assume for its size.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Moving up and away (40' perfect flight) without getting too close to the jungle and then inviting more trouble.

Lesser Orb of Electricity, with Warmage Edge and Improved Warmage Edge. 
Touch Attack: (1d20+16)[*21*]
Damage: (14d8+44)[*99*]

----------


## Debatra

"They're hungry, and we would like to live. If they run off, they can too." With that, Mulcri takes to the air as three jets of flame fly from her hand towards one of the behemoths.

*Spoiler*
Show

Initiative: (1d20+19)[*27*]

If she would go before Sora, she will delay until after her. Sacrifice a casting of Suggestion for Major Image into Scorching Ray, all three rays targeting the one Sora blasted if it's still alive or the other if it isn't.

Will disbelief 25 for 50% effect.

(1d20+15)[*18*]
(4d6)[*17*]

(1d20+15)[*17*]
(4d6)[*14*]

(1d20+15)[*29*]
(4d6)[*22*]

----------


## MikelaC1

As Otrera and Hillock work to stabilize the ship, the rest of the party unleashes an absolute storm of destruction on the centipedes. All of Tessa's strikes connect as do all of Atalanta's while Sora's and Mulcri's cause even more damage to the beasts while the hydra blasts them even further. But almost impossibly, both centipedes keep on going although its clear that both are close to death. With all other opponents floating out of distance, both centipedes snap at Tessa but the superior defense of the amazon frustrate their attacks. 

ROUND TWO: Both centipedes badly damaged but still going

----------


## Aracor

Sure, they're just hungry! But I don't exactly want to be the meal, so I'm going to either strike them down or drive them away!

She then flits between the two of them, and starts putting her scimitar to work.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Swift action: Activate Anklet of Translocation to appear 10 feet from where she started and preferably where she can strike both of the centipedes.
Free action: Activate Arcane Strike. Sacrifice a 6th level spell to add +6 to attacks and +6d4 damage to every attack.
Full-round action: Full attack.
Standard action: Defensively cast Night's Caress and touch whichever one is still remaining.


Attack 1: (1d20+42)[*44*] (Above 57 is a critical threat)
Attack 1 confirmation: (1d20+42)[*50*]

Damage 1: (2d6)[*6*] + (1d6)[*5*] Swift Surge + (1d6)[*2*] Cold + (6d4)[*17*] Arcane Strike
Confirmation damage 1: 2d6+21

Attack 2 (haste): (1d20+42)[*51*] (Above 57 is a critical threat)
Attack 2 confirmation: (1d20+42)[*46*]

Damage 2: (2d6)[*9*] + (1d6)[*2*] Swift Surge + (1d6)[*1*] Cold + (6d4)[*16*] Arcane Strike
Confirmation damage 2: 2d6+21

Attack 3: (1d20+37)[*53*] (Above 52 is a critical threat)
Attack 3 confirmation: (1d20+37)[*55*]

Damage 3: (2d6)[*7*] + (1d6)[*2*] Swift Surge + (1d6)[*1*] Cold + (6d4)[*10*] Arcane Strike
Confirmation damage 3: 2d6+21

Attack 4: (1d20+32)[*45*] (Above 47 is a critical threat)
Attack 4 confirmation: (1d20+42)[*54*]

Damage 4: (2d6)[*5*] + (1d6)[*6*] Swift Surge + (1d6)[*3*] Cold + (6d4)[*14*] Arcane Strike
Confirmation damage 4: 2d6+21

Touch attack for Night's Caress: (1d20+42)[*53*]
Damage for Night's Caress: (15d6)[*55*]
There is no save for the damage on Night's Caress. The centipede must make a DC 25 Fortitude save to avoid taking (1d6+2)[*6*] constitution damage. 


Simplified damage for bookkeeping:
Attack 1: 51
Attack 2: 49
Attack 3: 41, 66 if it's a crit
Attack 4: 49

----------


## MikelaC1

Tessa's shocking display of swordplay finishes off both centipedes

----------


## ngilop

Tinac walks over as the centipedes sink into the waters below the boat and says a short prayer We could have just given them some cheese. Animals have needs as well.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera*

Otrera beckons Hillock with a watery pseudopod.  The twelve-headed not-a-parrot disappears beneath the water's surface, and becomes an even larger version of the water elemental form that Otrera has assumed.  

Together they work to cradle the hull where the added weight of the centipedes are adding pressure.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Hillock becomes an elder water elemental and goes to help hold up the boat.

----------


## Cavir

Sora saves on a destructive spell thanks to the others' finely honed skills but the carcasses still weighed on the ship. She instead casts Telekinesis and one at a time works the dead weight off. She assumes the ship getting much lighter is a signal to Otrera that they can come back up. She'll call the all clear down the stairway too. If they captain and crew are willing she'll cast protective spells on each of them. *"Captain, how many more days to the City?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Greater Mage Armor on the captain, Mage Armor on the two crew. Lasts 19 hours. Will start doing this each morning if they agree.

----------


## MikelaC1

Both carcasses fall into the water with a splash and it seems like a silence comes over the jungle, almost as if it was holding its breath.

Then it happens. 

It starts with a few bubbles that turns into a froth. Within seconds, the froth turns red as it builds quickly. The froth builds to a crescendo with bits of flesh and blood flying, the party also sometimes sees the outline of what appears to be a fish. There seems to be no end to it and then just as quickly as it built up, it fades away and the river resumes its normal appearance. As the ship pulls out into the river proper, the party happens to look over the side and there is not the slightest trace of anything left in the river.

Cpn Karl says it will be about 4-5 more days

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

Fascinated to see this natural extension of the natural order amplified a hundred times, Otrera and Hillock remain below the surface in water form, watching the furor around them build and subside.  Fascinating. 

Once the feeding frenzy had dispersed, Otrera make their way back up onto the deck and into the previous forms as tourist and parrot.

*"Well, that was invigorating. I've heard that such cruises often have live entertainment of some kind, but I had envisioned something more along the lines of a boy with a pan flute."*

----------


## Aracor

Tessa winks at Otrera.

I told you to watch out for the bugs, though I must admit I've never seen any quite that...large...before.

Could they have been grown by magic?

Mulcri, did they happen to have any auras on them?

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera*

Otrera chuckles at Tessa's words.

*"I hope you're not telling me I'm going to have to watch out for those in my bedroll at night."*

----------


## Cavir

*"Perfectly normal in this part of the world. Should always check your bedroll."*

Sora stands near the bow, watching the sights go by.

----------


## Debatra

"Those were the largest I've seen, but no, they can absolutely grow that large on their own."

----------


## ngilop

Big bugs might mean even bigger birds... Tinac states, letting the end of his sentence trail off.

----------


## MikelaC1

The rest of the day passes without incident as does the night. The next day is also uneventful but as the boat prepares to drop anchor and pull close to the shore, the group suddenly realizes (too late) that there are spider webs that the ship is now entangled in. Seconds later, colossal spiders are swarming the ship, it doesnt seem possible that the webs could support them, but they clearly are. 4 spiders are climbing onto the ship and while their heads are clearly those of spiders, there seems to be something vaguely human about them. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Initiative roll and actions please.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

This trip was giving Otrera serious questions about how navigable this river actually was.  At least, though, she had some context for what spiders this size might eat.

*"I'll see if we can draw their attention, distract them."*

Activating their shapeshifting magic again, Otrera turns to Hillock.

*"Ghosties now, Hillock!"*

The pair float up and forward, confronting the first of the two spiders directly.  Hillock reaches out with an attempt to chill the spider in front of him to the...exoskeleton?

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Initiative: (1d20+6)[*17*]

Otrera standard action: cast Shapechange, shared with Hillock
Free action: change into Dread Wraiths.  They are incorporeal and immune to non-magical attacks. 
Move action (both): move adjacent to one or more of the spiders.  Their intent is to draw attacks of opportunity so that others don't.  
Standard action (Hillock): incorporeal touch attack on a spider:
Melee touch attack: (1d20+28)[*31*]
Damage: (2d6)[*9*]
Fort save DC 18 or take (1d8)[*5*] Constitution damage.

----------


## Aracor

To arms, everyone!

She hastens everyone and then rushes to meet one of the middle spiders (X O O X) one of the O ones, doesn't matter which. That way she'll be more likely to be able to move a short distance and still get a full attack next round.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Initiative roll: (1d20+21)[*39*]

Swift action: Cast Haste
Free action: Activate Arcane Strike. Sacrifice a 6th level spell to add +6 to attacks and +6d4 to damage for each attack.
Move action: Move up to a spider
Full-round action: Full attack on a spider

Attack 1: (1d20+42)[*61*] (Above 57 is a critical threat)
Attack 1 confirmation: (1d20+42)[*59*]

Damage 1: (2d6)[*7*] + 21 + (1d6)[*2*] Swift Surge + (1d6)[*5*] Cold + (6d4)[*14*] Arcane Strike
Confirmation damage 1: (2d6+21)[*29*]

Attack 2 (haste): (1d20+42)[*44*] (Above 57 is a critical threat)
Attack 2 confirmation: (1d20+42)[*57*]

Damage 2: (2d6)[*9*] + 21 + (1d6)[*3*] Swift Surge + (1d6)[*6*] Cold + (6d4)[*16*] Arcane Strike
Confirmation damage 2: (2d6+21)[*28*]

Attack 3: (1d20+37)[*47*] (Above 52 is a critical threat)
Attack 3 confirmation: (1d20+37)[*57*]

Damage 3: (2d6)[*5*] + 21 + (1d6)[*5*] Swift Surge + (1d6)[*1*] Cold + (6d4)[*19*] Arcane Strike
Confirmation damage 3: (2d6+21)[*27*]

Attack 4: (1d20+32)[*37*] (Above 47 is a critical threat)
Attack 4 confirmation: (1d20+32)[*35*]

Damage 4: (2d6)[*8*] + 21 + (1d6)[*6*] Swift Surge + (1d6)[*3*] Cold + (6d4)[*17*] Arcane Strike
Confirmation damage 4: (2d6+21)[*25*]


Cliffnotes
Attack 1: 61 threat, 59 to confirm. 49 damage, 78 if crit (5 of which is cold)
Attack 2: 44 to hit. 55 damage (6 is cold)
Attack 3: 47 to hit. 51 damage (1 is cold)
Attack 4: 37 to hit. 55 damage (3 is cold)

----------


## Cavir

*Atalanta*

Her eyes catch the unnatural nature of the enemy, something vaguely human about them. In a flash her bow was the source of streaks of force whittling down the spiders.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sorry, I am out of town this week.

Full Attack with Rapid Shot and Woodland Archer (+4 to hit after a miss). Assuming she knows it is some kind of magical beast.

Haste: (1d20+30)[*33*] (+18 BAB, +8 DEX, +2 Bow, +1 PBS, +1 Haste)
Damage: (4d6+15)[*31*] (2d6 arrows, 2d6 bane, +2 bow, +2 FE, +3 Imp FE, +4 Hunting, +3 STR, +1 PBS) Force

Rapid: (1d20+30)[*45*] 
Damage: (4d6+15)[*30*] 

Attack1: (1d20+30)[*38*] 
Damage: (4d6+15)[*26*] 

Attack2: (1d20+25)[*36*] 
Damage: (4d6+15)[*21*] 

Attack3: (1d20+20)[*32*] 
Damage: (4d6+15)[*26*] 

Attack4: (1d20+15)[*16*] 
Damage: (4d6+15)[*31*]

----------


## ngilop

Well spiders are NOT supposed to look like that! Tinac says loudly as the 4 of them climb aboard the ship. He quickly takes a deep breathe in an unleashes a horrifyingly loud roar, but one that soothes his allies.. the same cannot be said of the colossal bugs.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Initiative: (1d20+5)[*22*]
Lion's Roar Fort DC 26 (9d8)[*56*] failed save stuns for 1 round.
(1d8+18)[*23*] temp HP for all allies plus a 1 morale to attacks and saves vs fear.
Available Spells Remaining
Zero: 6
[LIST=1][*] 8 +1[*] 8 +1[*] 8 +1[*] 8 +1[*] 5 +1[*] 3 +1[*] 5 +1[*] 4 +1[*] 4 +1

----------


## Cavir

*Sora*

Creatures looking to make her and the others a snack in a classic situation. Sora didn't need to ponder her spells. An accelerated casting called forth an arc of lightning between the beasts.The spell was followed by a conjuration of a sphere of the blackest black. It's first target was one of the closer spiders that had already felt the lightning bolt.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Know (Arcana) (1d20+25)[*32*]. Also interested in if they are mindless. If I determine they may be susceptible to mind affecting will immediately let Mulcri know. 

Quickened Arc of Lightning (SL9). Getting as many of them as I can (hopefully at least 3) without hitting allies or the ship, preferably high up since the spiders are tall too. (19d6)[*60*] Electricity. Reflex DC 27 for half.

Sphere of Ultimate Destruction (SL9). First target is one of the spiders that survived being hit by the first spell (if any).
Ranged Touch: (1d20+17)[*31*]
Damage: (38d6)[*117*]
Fort DC 28. On pass just takes (5d6)[*17*].

----------


## MikelaC1

*Spoiler: at Sora, Mulcri*
Show

Vermin should be mindless, these creatures have given no indication of being better than that, just attacking you. However, they ar also bigger than even the colossal spiders that supposedly inhabit the deepest, darkest spots of the Amazon jungle. 


When Mulcri attacks, this post will be edited.

----------


## Debatra

(Sorry about the delay.)

Mulcri will take to the air, bolstering her defenses before casting a spell to hinder their own movements.

*Spoiler*
Show

Initiative: Rolled 24 in OOC thread.

Cast Quickened Shield, then Slow targeting the spiders, Will 25 negates.

178/178
AC 42, T 32, FF 34, TFF 24
180' Darkvision, 120' Arcane Sight, 90' Blindsense

----------


## MikelaC1

*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show

Tessa, Sora, Mulcri, Tinac, Spiders, Atalanta, Otrera

Tessa slashes at a middle spider, connecting on all of her strikes, but the beast just absorbs the damage and keeps going. Sora's lightning arcs between 3 spiders (the one being engaged by Tessa is not hit, in order that she not get hit) and then her sphere rolls into the spider on the far right, again, all the beasts are all fully affected and all just keep on motoring. Mulcri's spell slows them all, reducing them to only one bite attack per round and denying them the ability to web up the group. Tinac roars loudly as well, further damaging the spiders but not stunning them as well as bolstering the party. The spiders bite, two spiders bite at Tessa, one misses but one connects for *21* but also injects its venom into her. (FORT DC30, or *9* STR damage), one spider bites at Hillock, who is immune to such sort of natural attacks and one bites at Tinac, connecting for *25* and likewise injecting a venom (FORT DC30 or *8* STR damage). Atalanta unleashes a volley of arrows at the far left spider,  who also feels the ghostly touch of Hillock draining him of constitution and damaging him as well.

Round two. Spider on Hillock/Atalanta has taken 238 points and 5 constitution
Spider on Tessa has taken 265
Spider on Tessa that she is not striking has taken 116
Spider on Tinac has taken 215 (that one took the sphere hit)
No spider dead yet

----------


## Debatra

Mulcri's arm shoots forward, and a burst of rainbow lights explodes on the deck, briefly engulfing the spiders.

*Spoiler*
Show

Lose Scintillating Pattern to spontaneously cast Heightened Major Image into Radiant Assault, covering as many of the spiders as can fit into a 20' radius burst, using Mastery of Shaping to keep everyone else safe.

Sighted creatures take (15d6)[*44*] damage and are dazed for 1d6*2 rounds, Will 31 for half damage and dazzled instead of dazed.

(They also technically get a save to disbelieve, but the spell is high enough level to be 100% real even if they succeed.)

201/178
AC 42, T 32, FF 34, TFF 24
180' Darkvision, 120' Arcane Sight, 90' Blindsense

----------


## ngilop

They can see me! Tinac shrieks. He swings his mace twice at the giant spider creature, knowing that he will not do as much damage as the rest of the group, but some is better than none.




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

FOrtitude save (1d20+25)[*44*]
Att #1 (1d20+25)[*35*] dmg: (1d8+1)[*9*] wpn+ (2d6)[*11*] holy
Att #1 Confirm (1d20+25)[*29*] X2 +(3d6)[*10*] + DC 14 Fort or go blind + -4 Strength for 10 mins
Att #2 (1d20+25)[*26*] dmg: (1d8+1)[*4*] wpn+ (2d6)[*9*] holy
Att #2 COnfirm (1d20+25)[*31*] X2 + (3d6)[*14*] + DC 14 Fort or go blind + -4 Strength for 10 mins

----------


## Aracor

Tessa gracefully dodges through the spider mandibles, but one of them got lucky. She hisses with pain as they connect, and she makes a warding gesture as she feels the venom burning in her, then fade away again as her protective spell takes effect.

Then, she darts aside and leaves a trail of cuts behind her again. These things are TOUGH!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Free action: Activate Arcane Strike. Sacrifice a 6th level spell to add +6 to attacks and +6d4 to damage for each attack.
Move action: Move 10 feet sideways to activate Skirmish. If this provokes an attack of opportunity, so be it.
Full-round action: Full attack on a spider

Attack 1: (1d20+42)[*45*] (Above 57 is a critical threat)
Attack 1 confirmation: (1d20+42)[*43*]

Damage 1: (2d6)[*10*] + 21 + (1d6)[*2*] Swift Surge + (1d6)[*6*] Cold + (6d4)[*15*] Arcane Strike
Confirmation damage 1: (2d6+21)[*28*]

Attack 2 (haste): (1d20+42)[*60*] (Above 57 is a critical threat)
Attack 2 confirmation: (1d20+42)[*55*]

Damage 2: (2d6)[*2*] + 21 + (1d6)[*6*] Swift Surge + (1d6)[*4*] Cold + (6d4)[*11*] Arcane Strike
Confirmation damage 2: (2d6+21)[*27*]

Attack 3: (1d20+37)[*41*] (Above 52 is a critical threat)
Attack 3 confirmation: (1d20+37)[*55*]

Damage 3: (2d6)[*7*] + 21 + (1d6)[*6*] Swift Surge + (1d6)[*3*] Cold + (6d4)[*13*] Arcane Strike
Confirmation damage 3: (2d6+21)[*28*]

Attack 4: (1d20+32)[*36*] (Above 47 is a critical threat)
Attack 4 confirmation: (1d20+32)[*39*]

Damage 4: (2d6)[*6*] + 21 + (1d6)[*6*] Swift Surge + (1d6)[*5*] Cold + (6d4)[*15*] Arcane Strike
Confirmation damage 4: (2d6+21)[*27*]



Cliffnotes
Attack 1: 45 to hit, 54 damage (6 cold)
Attack 2: 60 to hit, 55 to confirm, 44 damage (4 cold), 71 if it crits
Attack 3: 41 to hit, 50 damage (3 cold)
Attack 4: 36 to hit, 53 damage (5 cold)

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera*

Batting cleanup, as it were, Otrera and Hillock watch their colleagues tear into the massive predators.  When their turn comes, they square off side by side against a surviving beast.  As one, they transform into flaming devils and tear into the spider.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Both Otrera and Hillock turn into Pit Fiends, which are immune to poison.

Otrera full attack:
Claw 1 Attack: (1d20+28)[*44*]  Slashing Damage: (2d8+17)[*27*]
Claw 2 Attack: (1d20+28)[*44*]  Slashing Damage: (2d8+17)[*31*]
Wing 1 Attack: (1d20+23)[*37*]  Slashing Damage: (2d6+8)[*14*]
Wing 2 Attack: (1d20+23)[*28*]  Slashing Damage: (2d6+8)[*17*]
Bite Attack: (1d20+23)[*35*]  Damage: (4d6+8)[*18*] + Poison (DC 27 or take (1d6)[*6*] Constitution damage
Tail Attack: (1d20+23)[*41*]  Bludgeoning Damage: (2d8+8)[*13*]

Hillock full attack: 
Claw 1 Attack: (1d20+32)[*38*]  Slashing Damage: (2d8+17)[*24*]
Claw 2 Attack: (1d20+32)[*52*]  Slashing Damage: (2d8+17)[*26*]
Wing 1 Attack: (1d20+32)[*38*]  Slashing Damage: (2d6+8)[*14*]
Wing 2 Attack: (1d20+32)[*52*]  Slashing Damage: (2d6+8)[*15*]
Bite Attack: (1d20+32)[*52*]  Damage: (4d6+8)[*23*] + Poison (DC 21 or take (1d6)[*3*] Constitution damage
Tail Attack: (1d20+32)[*38*]  Bludgeoning Damage: (2d8+8)[*14*]

----------


## Cavir

*Sora*

Sora was impressed with the spiders' resiliency. Were they really native to the area or were they outright attacks from some greater enemy? First centipedes, now spiders. Either way, they would soon be dead. As much as she disapproved of the forms, the fiends that Otrera and Hillock had transformed into opened up her spell options. She casts a significantly enhanced fireball to go off above the spiders, trying to catch as many of the spiders as she could without hitting the ship rigging. She knew her allies in fiendish form were invulnerable to the spell so she was fine with the spell enveloping them too. She then directed the black sphere at the closest spider still alive.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I forgot the Warmage extra damage last round. My bad.

Fireball: Widened (if it doesn't mean affecting the ship), Empowered, Quickened (SL8). Probably going to mess with the webs the spiders are on too.
(19d6+44)[*106*] * 1.5,  Reflex DC27 for half

Sphere of Ultimate Destruction touch attack: (1d20+18)[*31*] (+1 haste, +1 Lion's Roar)
Damage: (38d6+44)[*189*]
Fort DC 28. On pass just takes (5d6+44)[*64*] (the warmage bonus damage occurs only once per spell but I didn't use it on the first round.

----------


## MikelaC1

Tessa continues her chop-chop and finally one of the spiders falls to her blade. Sora'a fireball explodes above the spider that Hillock and Otrera are engaging (anything lower is going to play holy hell with the rigging and lighting the webs on fire is just as bad seeing as they are all over the ship), and he too tumbles into the river (Cue piranha clean up crew). A third spider is blown out of existence by sphere, disappointing the hungry fish to no end (if one of them had a hand, he would flip Sora the bird) and then Mulcri's light show makes a spectacular display taking down the last opponent (we'll take it raw, thank you, just toss it here) But as the last spider falls, the almost human head turns to mage, croaking out Zikram will avenge us

----------


## Aracor

Tessa flicks the ichor off of her blade before she puts it away again, then floats back to the captain.

I...was under the impression that you have made this trip at least semi-regularly. Are these...NEW? This voyage seems insanely treacherous for you to manage it on a regular basis!

She looks both curious and perplexed.

----------


## MikelaC1

I usually dont come this far up river but even on the few trips I have made, I have never come across something like this. Not of this size anyway.

----------


## Cavir

*Sora*

The last spider splashes into the river. Sora glances around to ensure there are no further threats. *"Stay clear of the black sphere. It's mine."* She carefully uses the disintegrating sphere to eliminate most of the remaining webs, not getting too near to others or the ship. The warmage then dismisses the sphere.




> I usually don't come this far up river but even on the few trips I have made, I have never come across something like this. Not of this size anyway.


*"I have been on the river some but have not heard of any vermin that large. Captain Karl, seems you have some new bragging rights on the river. The fewer details of us in those stories the better for us, if you do not mind."

"The name Zikram is slightly familiar though. Dealt in creating abominations using humans. Supposedly dead but that seems erroneous. We should assume this Zikram knows of us. I'll send word back of that news. We should take more care for the remainder of the trip, assuming there will be more interference. Darkvision for me would be useful at night. If Greater Mage Armor would benefit anyone let me know. I'll conjure some protections for the captain and crew."* 

She casts a few protective spells that would last through most of the following day then takes a few minutes to come up with a message to send to High Priestess Tishtina Bindar II. If all is uneventful Sora will take the time to cast Sending.

Sending to Tishtina:
_"Two waves of colossal creatures, centipedes then spiders with human features. Spiders declared 'Zikram will avenge us.' Zikram may still live. Any information on Zikram?"_

----------


## MikelaC1

The reply is not long in coming. _If Zikram is still alive he is a priority evil target. Please use all means to eliminate him._

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

As the spiders are dispatched into the water, Otrera and Hillock drift back to the deck and resume their form as amazon and parrot.  Otrera helps to dispose of any webs that remain attached to the deck.

*"It's a bit loopy that creatures that large have now been able to get the drop on us twice. Something - presumably this Zikram - seems to know we're coming, so I see no point in subtlety while we're on the river. From above, we should be able to see such large creatures from hundreds of feet away, and see things like a web blockade a mile or more downstream. 

"Hillock and I will take watch from above until we reach the mountains. Any of you are welcome to join us up there. I'll wave if we spot anything coming."*

She murmurs in her parrot's ear.

*"Big Bird, Hillock!"*

The parrot squawks and flies clear of the rigging before transforming into a magnificent multi-coloured bird of prey, almost as large as the transformed creatures that had been attacking.  Otrera leaps into the air, becoming a matching bird, and the pair circle upward to a height of a couple of hundred feet.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Both take the form of rocs and circle about 200' above the boat.  Otrera and Hillock are now actively making spot checks for now, taking 10 for spot results of *52* for Otrera and *35* for Hillock.  After 3 hours, she'll cast Animal Shapes on herself and Hillock (and anyone else who wanted to come up) to maintain the roc forms.

----------


## Cavir

Sora completes her meditative Sending spell. *"The council says if Zikram still lives then he is a priority evil target for us to deal with."

"Teleporting those creatures into our path would take some work. Perhaps Zikram has moved to these wild parts to continue his work. Many such size creatures may leave a visible mark. A view from the sky may be useful but remember we are anchored for the night and it will be dark soon. I'll send out sentries for the night."* 

Sora casts Greater Prying Eyes. (1d4+19)[*21*] magical eyes appear. *"Surround me at  ranges of two hundred and three hundred feet and return if you spot any dangerous creatures."* Unless otherwise destroyed, they keep watch until the following midday.

----------


## MikelaC1

From above, it is difficult to visually penetrate the mass of the jungle, but even from up there and down on the river, the trail of destruction left by the spiders is easy to see.

----------


## Cavir

With friendly rocs overhead, Atalanta takes to the air to see for herself. 

Atalanta seeks the nearby trail of destruction and lands in a spot where she won't be trapped by webs. Knowing that the spiders were abominations heightened her urge to learn what she could. On the ground she studied the area. The tracks and more gave the ranger insights to the abnormal spiders that only a highly skilled ranger could learn from so little interaction.

Sora follows Atalanta along up into the air but for her own reasons. While Atalanta studied the details of the individual type of foe down below, the warmage was focused on the bigger picture. The trail of destruction left by the spiders meant they weren't just teleported to attack them. What direction did they come from? Was it random or meandering showing that the encounter may have been by chance? Were there other paths of destruction (on either side of the river) that pointed out more activity? Could she see the City of Gardens from a height? Could she see any other signs of intelligent construction that might give away Zikram's base? Still up above, Sora studied the area that Atalanta was interacting with so that she would be able to teleport the group there later on if need be.

Once both amazons were satisfied with their forays they returned to the ship for the night, keeping their watch as expected.

----------


## MikelaC1

The spiders came from a northerly direction and did not make it over the river. It appeared to be random as the spiders were just in pursuit of prey, instead of a specific direction. She cannot see the city from the height she achieves, nor can she see what might be Zikram's base. But one would presume that his base is at the end of the trail of the spiders.

----------


## ngilop

So, this Zikram guy makes those animal abominations? I do not feel well with that.

----------


## Aracor

I guess we have two big questions. Is this Zikram targeting us specifically? If so, and we're going to go straight after him, it might be safer for the captain to continue on his voyage without us. If they're wandering randomly, it might be best for the ship to simply set anchor and wait in a wide spot on the river for us to return.

Captain?

Her wispy form hovers along with the ship, and c.o.c.k.s. her head curiously as she waits for his response.


...edit. Wow, apparently that word isn't allowed even in non-genatalia context.

----------


## MikelaC1

I have certain _privileges_ in approaching the City but doing so without passengers would be pressing my luck. If you after this guy, I'll wait here out in the river

----------


## Cavir

*Sora*

*"The path of the spiders seems random enough to be hunting as they go. It was not a straight path to the river. My conjecture is that these creatures were released or escaped from Zikram's base. The area is wild and dangerous enough for it to have gone unnoticed for now, and those who did notice were eaten. If we follow the spiders' path back it can help us find Zikram."

"To me the questions seem to be to finish our current mission first or head directly for Zikram. Tiffany did stress that Zikram is a priority and since we have a lead and the captain is willing to wait, we should move to stop Zikram, first. Thoughts? We can move out at first light if we all agree?""* 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Does Sora have any sense of what the council's priority would be since the response did not specify?

Original, before DM's clarification
I propose we complete our current task first so we don't insult our hosts and then I can teleport us back to this spot. That would also allow us to discreetly give word of this problem to the right parties. We may also gain information to help find him.

----------


## MikelaC1

> The reply is not long in coming. _If Zikram is still alive he is a priority evil target. Please use all means to eliminate him._


ten characters

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

Back in her amazonian form, Otrera considers the growing darkness.

*"Unless you have a hankering to try to follow the spider trail back through the jungle at night, I'll suggest that we tie up here, then, and set out to find this Zikram in the morning. Acceptable?"*

----------


## Cavir

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




> The reply is not long in coming. If Zikram is still alive he is a *priority evil target*. Please use all means to eliminate him.


My post above has been updated.

----------


## Cavir

*Atalanta*

*"Yes, let's go hunting in the morning."*

----------


## Cavir

*Sora*

*"Otrera, are you two able to carry passengers in roc form? We may not all be able to fly at the same speed, but we'll trace the path much quicker from the air. We have an idea of what we could face- incredibly large creatures and a spellcaster in an unpopulated area where we don't have to limit our magic to preserve the innocent. That can help with spell selection."*

----------


## Aracor

Does anyone happen to have some divinations that will help us?
I mean, Zikram himself is probably protected from scrying, otherwise he wouldn't have been able to fake his own death (assuming he did). But even something as simple as "Where were the creatures we destroyed lairing?" might save us from tracking a giant mindless beast through the trackless rainforest for hours.

If not, I guess we get to go for a walk!

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

Otrera nods, pondering Sora's question.

*"There are two ways in which we can help with carrying everyone.  In roc form, we can indeed carry everyone in relative comfort.  Alternately, if anyone wishes to fly under their own steam, there is an agile and powerful form of desert eagle that would navigate the trees easily and quickly.  I could change all of us into those birds in the morning, and each of you would have the power to change back into your natural forms fairly quicly."*

She considers Tessa's question.

*"I will use magic in the morning that will help me understand the physical layout of this place, but unless this man's home is very large, it is not likely to register.* 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

To be clear, Animal Shapes could affect all of us with one casting, and individuals control changing back to their natural forms (only once, though).  If we're going with Rocs-as-planes, Otrera is fine with having just her and Hillock carrying everyone.  If we go with 'everyone flying on their own very quickly', then something like phantom steeds would be more responsive to changing circumstances, but I can't provide those.  

Plus: a flock of eagles-on-steroids bombing through the jungle is enjoyably cinematic.

----------


## Aracor

If he's got somewhere that he can grow multiple bugs the size of BUILDINGS, then you'd think wherever he is would be big enough to show up on your spell. But I guess we'll find out in the morning!

----------


## Debatra

"Yes, that ought to work. In the meantime, there are a number of long-term spells I can cast tonight that will last throughout tomorrow. I feel I have a good idea by now of what would be best for each of you, but I of course want to discuss it first."

She will then take a minute to explain what those spells are and take a few notes on what everyone would like. When the time comes to turn in for the evening, she will prepare and cast them, ending with her Vigilant Slumber to aid in the nightly watch.

*Spoiler*
Show

Looking at everyone's sheets, only four of us can get any benefit from Greater Mage Armor, so that simplifies things a bit. I can only have five Extended Create Magic Tattoos, but six non-Extended ones. But I cast those via Shadow Illusion and I auto-Extend my Illusion spells anyway, so those other six are still going to last 48 hours. You can also have another Extended one if you go without your Extended Superior Resistance (of which I have enough for even those who already have a +5 item, not counting those who already use the spell themselves).

One person will have to go without Mind Blank for the night, though I can cast one on them in the morning. Basically just figure out who should have the longest-lasting ones. Two Extended ones (of which Mulcri gets one) for the night means we'll wake up with 40 hours remaining (not counting breakfast and other preparations, so more like 37-38). Non-Extended for the night means 16 hours by morning (closer to 13-14), and of course the last one in the morning will just be 24 hours from there.

Can anyone see in magical darkness already? Because that will save a Deeper Darkvision.

Options for Create Magic Tattoo (not counting redundancies like resistance bonuses, limit three per person)

+1 luck to attack rolls
+1 deflection to AC
+2 competence to attack rolls
Spell Resistance 16 (yeah, sure...)
+2 enhancement to one ability score
+1 caster level

Of course, we can't forget about simpler things like nondetection, which may actually be more practical all things considered.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

Listening carefully to Mulcri's kind offers, Otrera does her best to sift through what would be especially helpful for both herself and Hillock

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Again, thanks so much, Debatra:

Otrera's not a bad candidate for skipping Mind Blank - a very good will save.

Options that are useful for Otrera:
All of them. If this is through some sort of chain/group casting, terrific.  Otherwise, she can take care of her own Superior Resistance and Energy Immunity.  
I'll take whatever form of Energy Immunity that's desired, but fire is the least useful for her and Hillock, as they have fire resistance 10 elsewhere.
For the magic tattoos:
+1 luck to attacks
+2 competence to attack rolls
+2 enhancement to intelligence

Options for Hillock:
Mind Blank is VERY useful for him, shoring up a very weak will save.  Everything else that's true for Otrera is also true for him.

----------


## Cavir

> If he's got somewhere that he can grow multiple bugs the size of BUILDINGS, then you'd think wherever he is would be big enough to show up on your spell. But I guess we'll find out in the morning!


*"Could all be underground, in a mountain, or through a portal. We'll find out tomorrow."

"In terms of flying, speeding through could have us caught like flies again, but more fully enveloped. Moving at a more moderate pace should still suffice, and allows me to keep my spellcasting options. I can fly faster than a normal walking pace."* 

*"Staying closer to the ground will allow me to better look and smell for details that may help. I don't need to be on the ground to move."*

Both Sora and Atalanta respond to Mulcri's spell offers.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sora:
Deeper Darkvision
Allied Footsteps - only if it doesn't hurt your slots available for tomorrow
She's fine with skipping Mind Blank
Create Magic Tattoo: +2 competence to attack rolls (low priority, I use touch attacks)

Atalanta:
Mind Blank
Deeper Darkvision
Allied Footsteps - only if it doesn't hurt your slots available for tomorrow
Create Magic Tattoo: +2 competence to attack rolls 
Superior Resistance

----------


## Aracor

Tessa makes a high-five gesture at Mulcri.

Seeing in magical darkness would definitely be appreciated, as well as a mind blank if available. I already use my wand for tattoos, so anything from there is kind of redundant.

I assume I'll still be using Greater Magic Weapon with the Chain Rod to make sure everyone's weapons have a bit more bang for their buck. And who needs the Greater Anticipate Teleport?

----------


## Cavir

*Sora*

*"I can do an extended Greater Magic Weapon now for the group that will last through tomorrow if you want to use your spells otherwise. I'll handle Keen Edge for the group too. The Greater Anticipate Teleport would be better on me since I have a variety of teleport spells that would otherwise be hindered. It would still hinder my Dimension Hop when used on one of us, but becomes a more interesting option when used on an enemy."* Sora smiles with the possibilities of sending an enemy into a concentrated ambush.

Sora casts Chained, Extended Greater Magic Weapon +4 (38 hours) on the group and then begins her evening watch. She reminds everyone to watch for her Greater Prying Eyes returning during the night in case of danger.

----------


## MikelaC1

In the interests of moving forward, the night passes uneventfully

----------


## Cavir

Atalanta takes her watch during the middle of the night, but she is still up for dawn, taking in the beauty of a new day and the chatter of innumerable creatures unknown to her celebrating the same. She knows what is in store for today but for the moment she can put it aside. Nerva takes off to find her own breakfast, with warning to be extra careful. Air walking, she moves to the area disturbed by the gang of spiders from last night. Perhaps in the morning sun she can learn more about that enemy. Once the others are up and ready to go she graciously accepts a multitude of protective magics from the others. Walking on air she'll lead the group so she can better study the tracks as they go.

Survival (1d20+20)[*40*] (-5 normal speed, +2 favored enemy)

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera*

Otrera spends the night floating in mid-air in the form of an vaguely anthropomorphic cloud.  As you do.  Hillock takes on the shape of a majestic but much-smaller-than-a-roc eagle, poses with wings extended in order to be featured on a classic rock album, and sleeps through most of the night.

In the morning, Otrera meditates to prepare for the day.  She uses her magic to try to get a better sense of the physical layout of the region.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

For the time being, Otrera will travel wildshaped into a large air elemental, and Hillock is Animal Shaped into a Legendary Eagle.  

Otrera starts the day by casting Lay of the Land to get a sense of the major geographical features and settlements in a 50 mile radius.

----------


## MikelaC1

When Otrera casts her spell, she ends up with a map in her head that shows jungle, jungle and more jungle, up to where the mountains start. For some reason, the City of Gardens does not register but knowing the legends of how well the Queen of the Amazons prevents her city from divinations, its not at all surprising to her. No other settlements or buildings of note show up, but there are a couple of patches that show a thinning of the jungle, indicative of glades of some kind. 
When Atalanta goes to check on the trail, its as clear as day to her, giant spiders arent exactly easy at covering the track of destruction that they leave. Conferring with Otrera, its quite possible that the track does lead back to one of the glades, but at this early stage, its impossible to say which one

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera*

Otrera shares the findings of her divinations with the others, her voice taking on a strange whistling quality in this form.

*"This means that there are no mountains, rivers or other features, either to guide us or get in our way on the journey ahead.

"If Atalanta can take the lead on the ground, Hillock and I will keep an eye out from above."*

----------


## Cavir

*Sora*

*"As quick and overwhelming our victory over the pit fiend was, we had a lot of detail of what we faced and he had next to no defenses. With Zikram's reputation so well known, I will assume he is quite the capable spellcaster, probably surpassing our power. He's not only survived in these lands, but has had time to prepare defenses. Who knows how many aberrations he has to keep us occupied while he unleashes his powers. He may even come out to meet us trying to catch us off guard. Let's hope he doesn't know of our approach. Keeping a low profile would be advantageous for us."*

Sora casts several spells on herself, the shop crew, and the rest of the party. As the group heads out she floats above the ground, avoiding stepping on anything unfriendly, and sticks towards the rear of the party.

----------


## Aracor

I think we can defeat whatever we get close to. It's probably safe to assume that he has a clone or something if he survived being killed last time, but we should be able to wreck his face. Maybe after that we can divine the location of whatever hole he's hidden in and chase him down.

Most likely we should run with the same plan as the pit fiend - try to get him with a Dimensional Anchor so that he can't run, and then tear him and his critters to shreds.

----------


## ngilop

True, if he actually sent those abominations after us, we will need to be very prepared when we decide to engage him. Tinac adds.

----------


## Cavir

Sora nods in agreement to the Dimensional Anchor plan.

----------


## Debatra

"No, I doubt this will be nearly as easy. Though cutting off his retreat should still be a priority if we're able." Then, in response to Tinac's comment, "Actually, now that you mention it, we should expect him to know we're coming. I doubt he sent those things to attack us specifically - more likely it was just a supply raid - but the fact we wiped out both attacks means that he'll know something's wrong even if he wasn't scrying from far enough away that my detection spell just couldn't pick it up. Fortunately; we're all Mind Blanked now, which happens to include being invisible to many scrying spells, so he literally can't see us coming until we get closer."

----------


## ngilop

If you can see invisible, you would recognize a look of shock on Tinac face Those centipedes weren't just large, hungry, and in search of food?

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera*

Otrera gives a slightly cloudy shrug.

*"Not much point in speculating about motives, and whether the centipedes were or weren't connected to Zikram.  We can ask him when we find him, if you like.  And if we have trouble tracking him down, we'll deal with that then."*

The misty elemental twisted around a slender tree trunk, clearly eager to depart.

----------


## MikelaC1

The party finishes up buffing (Mulcri can retcon in) and follows the track left by the spiders destruction. Its not difficult, the spiders werent making any attempt to cover it, and creatures of that size are bound to leave a considerable trail. Its around noon, when suddenly Atalanta pulls up, stopping the group for a moment. Its a good thing she did so, because as she does, 4 monstrous scorpions rise up from huge amounts of underbrush, but since Atalanta noticed it, the group is neither surprised or surrounded.

(Initiative and actions please)

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

Hillock seems about to dive in to assault one of the scorpions, but Otrera waves her off.  It seems likely, based on the last two defenses, that the group could handle creatures of this magnitude.  Instead, she beckons for Hillock to join her as she darts around to the right.  

Otrera lines up as many of the ambushing scorpions as she can and blasts them with a wave of energy that is specifically designed to hurt them without harming people in the vicinity.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Initiative: (1d20+6)[*7*]

Hillock will fly up to a tree branch about 20' above Otrera, but not otherwise act this round.

Assuming these are colossal or slightly bigger, and about 30' ahead, Otrera will fly to a point about 10' to the side of the furthest-right scorpion, potentially drawing an attack of opportunity as she does so (AC is 42, DR 10, elemental immunities).  She defensively casts Junglerazer, lining the scorpions up so that as many as possible are in the line.  

This deals (10d6)[*35*] to vermin, fey, animals and plants, but nothing to other creature types.  Reflex DC 21 for half.

----------


## Cavir

*Sora* notices to Otrera shifting to the right. Sora starts fading up, back, and right to slowly work her way to keep behind Otrera and Hillock. She rapid fire casts two Glitterdust spells, one against each pair of scorpions. *"Finish off the ones to the right first. Mulcri, can you tell if they are part human and thus susceptible to mind magic?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Initiative (1d20+12)[*17*]
So much for the greater prying eyes. Gonna have to pop them in my fingers one by one :)

5' move up/right/back
Quickened/Widened Glitterdust (SL6) on the pair to the right. Will DC 25 or blinded for 19 rounds.
Widened Glitterdust (SL2) on the pair to the left. Will DC 21 or blinded for 19 rounds.

----------


## Cavir

*Atalanta* pulls back as she notices the trouble ahead. "Heads up, more abominations!"

The wild archer blasts out a primal scream while unleashing a torrent of arrows at the nearest scorpion to the right.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Initiative (1d20+15)[*21*]

Delay to after Tessa (to get Haste).
Free action: Primal Scream 
(+2 bonus to Strength and a +6 bonus to Dexterity, Enemies Shaken: DC 27 within 30', Fast Healing 5, 10 rounds)

5' step up/back/right

Full attack with Haste, Rapid Shot, and Woodland Archer (+4 to hit for the round after a miss)

Haste: (1d20+37)[*42*] (+18 BAB, +11 DEX, +2 Bow, +1 Haste, +2 Bracers, +2 Comp, +1 luck)
Damage: (5d6+17)[*44*] (2d6 arrows, 1d6 crystal, 2d6 bane, +4 GMW, +2 FE, +3 Imp FE, +4 Hunting, +3 STR, +1 Bracers) Force + Good (from crystal) Crit on 19+

Rapid: (1d20+37)[*49*] (+18 BAB, +11 DEX, +2 Bow, +1 Haste, +2 Bracers)
Damage: (5d6+17)[*43*]

Attack1: (1d20+37)[*42*] (+18 BAB, +11 DEX, +2 Bow, +1 Haste, +2 Bracers)
Damage: (5d6+17)[*40*]

Attack2: (1d20+32)[*41*] (+18 BAB, +11 DEX, +2 Bow, +1 Haste, +2 Bracers)
Damage: (5d6+17)[*37*]

Attack3: (1d20+27)[*32*] (+18 BAB, +11 DEX, +2 Bow, +1 Haste, +2 Bracers)
Damage: (5d6+17)[*39*]

Attack4: (1d20+22)[*26*] (+18 BAB, +11 DEX, +2 Bow, +1 Haste, +2 Bracers)
Damage: (5d6+17)[*29*]

----------


## Aracor

Tessa instantly moves to the ones on the right, and prepares to start hacking!

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Initiative roll: (1d20+21)[*39*]

Swift action: Cast Haste
Free action: Activate Arcane Strike. Sacrifice a 6th level spell to add +6 to attacks and +6d4 to damage for each attack.
Move action: Move up to the nearest scorpion on the right
Full-round action: Full attack on a scorpion

Attack 1: (1d20+42)[*48*] (Above 57 is a critical threat)
Attack 1 confirmation: (1d20+42)[*53*]

Damage 1: (2d6)[*2*] + 21 + (1d6)[*6*] Swift Surge + (1d6)[*6*] Cold + (6d4)[*15*] Arcane Strike
Confirmation damage 1: (2d6+21)[*25*]

Attack 2 (haste): (1d20+42)[*59*] (Above 57 is a critical threat)
Attack 2 confirmation: (1d20+42)[*45*]

Damage 2: (2d6)[*7*] + 21 + (1d6)[*1*] Swift Surge + (1d6)[*2*] Cold + (6d4)[*18*] Arcane Strike
Confirmation damage 2: (2d6+21)[*29*]

Attack 3: (1d20+37)[*43*] (Above 52 is a critical threat)
Attack 3 confirmation: (1d20+37)[*49*]

Damage 3: (2d6)[*9*] + 21 + (1d6)[*1*] Swift Surge + (1d6)[*6*] Cold + (6d4)[*19*] Arcane Strike
Confirmation damage 3: (2d6+21)[*24*]

Attack 4: (1d20+32)[*52*] (Above 47 is a critical threat)
Attack 4 confirmation: (1d20+32)[*39*]

Damage 4: (2d6)[*9*] + 21 + (1d6)[*3*] Swift Surge + (1d6)[*6*] Cold + (6d4)[*13*] Arcane Strike
Confirmation damage 4: (2d6+21)[*24*]


Cliffnotes:
Attack 1: 48 to hit. 50 damage (6 of it cold)
Attack 2: 59 to hit, 45 to confirm. 49 damage (2 cold), 78 if a crit
Attack 3: 43 to hit. 56 damage (6 cold).
Attack 4: 52 to hit, 39 to confirm. 50 damage (6 cold), 74 if a crit

The good news is that Tessa (I completely forgot last time) is immune to poison thanks to her elemental form. So she'll charge in with impunity.

If the scorpion in front of her decides to full attack her specifically, she'll expend her immediate action to cast Greater Mirror Image, which will result in (1d4+6)[*8*] (maximum 8) fake images for them to waste attacks on.

*@Mikela* - Let me know if she actually expends her immediate action, since that affects next round's actions.

----------


## Debatra

In response to Sora's question, Mulcri flies up and forward until one of the creatures is within range. "Not quite, but let's find out."

*Spoiler*
Show

Initiative: (1d20+19)[*38*]
Quickened Shield, followed by Know VulnerabilitiesSpC 129. Will 26 negates.
Sleight of Hand for each spell: (1d20+35)[*47*], (1d20+35)[*49*]

Well... Unless of course she actually _can_ tell. Although, even if these _are_ more of those part-human-ish creatures, she'd still probably cast that anyway just to learn a bit more about them.

178/178
AC 42, T 32, FF 34, TFF 24
DR 10/Adamantine (Stoneskin)
Arcane Sight, See Invisibility, 90' Blindsense
If attacked, most likely will cast Extended Greater Mirror Image.
If spellcasting happens from outside the party, Ring of Spell-Battle.

----------


## MikelaC1

Before the party can even act, there is the hissing crack of a lightning bolt. The bolt comes in and then in spectacular fashion, the bolt divides itself into enough forks to hit every member of the party
[*57*] (lightning, DC30 REF for half) Tessa
[*55*] (lightning, DC30 REF for half) Sora
[*52*] (lightning, DC30 REF for half) Mulcri
[*59*] (lightning, DC30 REF for half) Otrera
[*61*] (lightning, DC30 REF for half) Hillock
[*50*] (lightning, DC30 REF for half) Tinac
Sora recognizes the spell as _divided lightning bolt_ invented by her mentor's (Tishtina Bindar II) goddess (Glendira Philisar, not when she was a goddess btw) and very, very few people can master the spell. The appearance of this spell proves Zikram's involvement, he was one of the few who mastered it (before his true allegiance was determined) and the only one who would have any reason to use it against them. 
Tessa flies in and starts to butcher one of the scorpions on the right, her attacks deal tremendous damage but hit points are something these creatures have in bulk, so she hasnt quite finished it off. Mulcri flies up to determine the creatures vulnerabilities, they have no special defenses (other than having hit points out the ying-yang) and would even be vulnerable to her mind magic. Atalanta fires off a round of arrows at a different target, again almost all connecting but not enough to polish the beast off. The counter attack of the scorpions is potentially devastating, Atalanta and Tinac both get hit for 3 times each for a total of *117* points each (surprisingly the rolls came out equal) along with feeling a poison burning through their veins. Tessa is subjected to the attacks of two scorpions, 5 of them "connect", but 4 of those hits wipe out images, leaving Tessa only taking one hit for *40* points from a pincer and leaving 4 images still dancing. Sora uses _glitterdust_ on both pairs of scorpions, two of them (one on each side) get blinded by the attack. At the end of the round, Otrera's spell against vermin washes over the beasts, they take even more damage but are stubbornly hanging around

Round two
4 scorpions
Scorpion #1, hit by Atalanta's arrows, not blind
Scorpion #2, only hit by vermin spell but blinded, engaged on Tinac
Scorpion #3, being butchered by Tessa, not blinded
Scorpion #4, engaged with Tessa, blinded

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

The forks of lightning strike Otrera and Hillock, and both do their ability to sidestep the worst of the blast.  Trusting her colleagues to master the mutant bugs, Otrera calls out:  *"We'll try to trace the source of that lightning!"*

She glances back at the eagle. *"Hell time, Hillock!"*

Quickly casting her spell of transformation, Otrera and Hillock immediately transform into balors and follow the trail of singed trees and underbrush back to its source.  Otrera's glaive grows in her hands to accommodate her newly massive and clawed form.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Otrera reflex, with Haste: (1d20+17)[*30*]
Hillock's Dex is currently 34 thanks to Legendary Eagle, so with Haste  his reflex roll: (1d20+32)[*50*]  With Evasion, he takes no damage on a successful save.

Otrera uses two charges of her belt's Belt of Battle function to get an extra standard action.  She uses this to cast Shapechange on herself, shared with Hillock.

Free action for both of them to turn into Balors.  This gives each 120' True Seeing and 120' flight speed.
Otrera uses a swift action to grow her glaive to large, to match her current size.

The pair are going to follow the path of the lightning back towards its source.  This leads to a few forking possibilities:

If the caster is visible to them and within 120', Otrera and Hillock will charge them and attack.  
Otrera charging glaive attack: (1d20+39)[*56*]  Damage: (2d8+34)[*45*]
Hillock charging slam attack: (1d20+37)[*56*]  Damage: (1d10+16)[*24*]

If the caster is not immediately visible to them, Otrera and Hillock will follow the path of the bolt back up to 240, ideally ending their movement directly adjacent to and flanking Zikram.  Otrera can kick (slam) adjacent targets or reach up to 20' away with her glaive, will get as up close as she can. 

Hillock has Mage Slayer and Pierce Magical Concealment, eliminating magical miss chances and making it impossible for Zikram to cast defensively.  Both will take attacks of opportunity if possible (if Zikram attempts to cast or leave):
Otrera slam: (1d20+35)[*47*]  Damage: (1d10+17)[*24*]
Hillock slam: (1d20+35)[*52*]  Damage: (1d10+17)[*22*]

----------


## Aracor

Tessa shouts to Otrera: Come back BEFORE you get overwhelmed! Zikram is dangerous enough we shouldn't be fighting him alone!

In the meantime, she's got her hands full and she'll try to deal with some of these...problems. So she sets herself to finish off at least one of the creatures that are trying to rip her to pieces. If she finishes off one, then she'll move on to the second blinded one.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


No action: Her Greater Mirror Image spell creates another image of her (total count is now 5)
No swift action since she used her immediate action on Greater Mirror Image
Free action: Activate Arcane Strike, using a 5th level spell slot
Move action: Tessa will shift 10 feet to the side so she can still skirmish. This will likely place her between the two spiders.

Attack 1: (1d20+41)[*50*] (Above 56 is a critical threat)
Attack 1 confirmation: (1d20+41)[*50*]

Damage 1: (2d6)[*7*] + 21 + (1d6)[*1*] Swift Surge + (1d6)[*5*] Cold + (5d4)[*15*] Arcane Strike
Confirmation damage 1: (2d6+21)[*31*]

Attack 2 (haste): (1d20+41)[*60*] (Above 56 is a critical threat)
Attack 2 confirmation: (1d20+41)[*61*]

Damage 2: (2d6)[*5*] + 21 + (1d6)[*1*] Swift Surge + (1d6)[*3*] Cold + (5d4)[*12*] Arcane Strike
Confirmation damage 2: (2d6+21)[*30*]

Attack 3: (1d20+36)[*41*] (Above 51 is a critical threat)
Attack 3 confirmation: (1d20+36)[*53*]

Damage 3: (2d6)[*7*] + 21 + (1d6)[*2*] Swift Surge + (1d6)[*1*] Cold + (5d4)[*13*] Arcane Strike
Confirmation damage 3: (2d6+21)[*24*]

Attack 4: (1d20+31)[*46*] (Above 46 is a critical threat)
Attack 4 confirmation: (1d20+31)[*43*]

Damage 4: (2d6)[*9*] + 21 + (1d6)[*1*] Swift Surge + (1d6)[*4*] Cold + (5d4)[*14*] Arcane Strike
Confirmation damage 4: (2d6+21)[*32*]



Cliffnotes: Attack 1: Hits 50, 49 damage (not counting the cold separately since these things don't care)
Attack 2: Threatens 60, confirmation 61, 72 damage
Attack 3: Hits 41, 44 damage
Attack 4: Threatens 46, confirmation 43, 81 critical damage

Tessa status:
AC: 43
Hit points: 154/124 (modified since the scorpion failed the miss chance)
5 mirror images
50% miss chance from melee attacks
40% miss chance from targeted spells

----------


## Debatra

Mulcri will shout to the rest of the group, "I saw him, but he's already teleported away! Focus on the scorpions, but keep your eyes open!"

She then attempts to magically hinder the beasts' movements.

*Spoiler*
Show

Slow, Will 25 negates, targeting as many as she can.
Sleight of Hand: (1d20+35)[*51*]

152/178
AC 42, T 32, FF 34, TFF 24
DR 10/Adamantine (Stoneskin)
40% Miss Chance (Cloak of Shadows, sorry I forgot about that last round)
Arcane Sight, See Invisibility, 90' Blindsense
If attacked, most likely will cast Extended Greater Mirror Image, though Stay the Hand is an option as well.
If spellcasting happens from outside the party, Ring of Spell-Battle.

----------


## Cavir

Sora's magic gives her a sixth sense to avoid the worst of the lightning spell. *"I know of that spell. That is definitely Zikram. He's prepared for us so watch out."

"The scorpions are just big beasts who can hit hard. We need to fight smarter! I'll teleport us up out of their reach."*

Sora casts a spell that teleports her and her allies that are still down near the scorpions up well above the grounded enemy then fires an acid ball back down. She then drifts away from the group to keep them from being hit by one spell.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Passed Lightning reflex save using Moment of Prescience. 27 damage taken. At 153/182hp.
Sora was already above the ground. 
Tactical Teleportation (SL6) with range 70' Getting everyone up out of scorpion reach. Unwilling targets aren't affected.

Using Circlet of Rapid Casting to quicken Orb of Acid, Lesser, at Scorp #4
Touch attack: (1d20+19)[*26*]
Damage: (10d8+44)[*96*] (includes warmage edge bonuses)

With Haste has 70' perfect flight. Fly to create some distance from the rest of the party so one fireball doesn't hit us all.

----------


## ngilop

Tinac flies up out of the melee about 30 feet above and quickly chants out a spell to help his teammates figure stuff out. A quick black bridge, though sideways, springs into being between 2 large trees.




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Initiative: (1d20+5)[*15*]
Reflex: (1d20+17)[*18*]
I am turning Dark Way on its side and connecting 2  trees (in the direction that lightning bolt came from, in order to cut off any thing from that direction

----------


## Cavir

*Atalanta* accepts the free teleport from Sora then continues her barrage of energy arrows at the scorpions below.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Floating in the air with Air Walk. 

Swift: Use Circlet of Rapid Casting to quicken Hunter's Mercy. First hit is an auto crit.

Full attack with Haste, Rapid Shot, and Woodland Archer (+4 to hit for the round after a miss). Starting with the scorpion she was already shooting at, then #2.

Haste: (1d20+37)[*51*] (+18 BAB, +11 DEX, +2 Bow, +1 Haste, +2 Bracers, +2 Comp, +1 luck)
Damage: (5d6+17)[*40*] (2d6 arrows, 1d6 crystal, 2d6 bane, +4 GMW, +2 FE, +3 Imp FE, +4 Hunting, +3 STR, +1 Bracers) Force + Good (from crystal) Crit on 19+

Rapid: (1d20+37)[*46*] 
Damage: (5d6+17)[*40*]

Attack1: (1d20+37)[*49*]
Damage: (5d6+17)[*40*]

Attack2: (1d20+32)[*36*]
Damage: (5d6+17)[*42*]

Attack3: (1d20+27)[*34*]
Damage: (5d6+17)[*37*]

Attack4: (1d20+322)[*332*]
Damage: (5d6+17)[*36*]

Crit damage from first hit: Damage: roll]6d6+51[/roll]

Fast Healing 5 from Primal Scream (Round 2/10) HP: 117/251

----------


## Cavir

*Spoiler: Atalanta OOC*
Show





> Attack4: (1d20+322)[332]
> Damage: (5d6+17)[36]
> 
> Crit damage from first hit: Damage: roll]6d6+51[/roll]


The 322 should have been 22, so a 32 to hit.
(6d6+51)[*82*]

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

Reaching the point at which the lightning bolt originated, Otrera and Hillock transform into large cream-coloured dogs and begin nosing around to get a fix on where the portly man had come from.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Assuming that the lightning bolt came from some distance away - explaining why we wouldn't have seen Zikram even with very good spot checks, see invisibility, etc - my assumption is that Otrera and Hillock are now sufficiently far away from the scorpions as to be of no interest to them.  If that's not the case, then disregard this posted action.  Instead, they can just fly up for a round or two until the scorpions lose interest.

Otherwise, changing into riding dogs and checking around to get Zikram's scent memorized, and starting the process of tracking backward to where the scent originates.  Survival: [roll]1d20+20z[/roll]

----------


## Aracor

Tessa blinks as she suddenly appears out of range of the scorpions. _Fair enough. Tactically, probably makes sense not to put ourselves at risk if we don't have to. My ranged options are limited though, so I prefer to save the spell slots. Though...I wonder...if these things ARE vulnerable to mind-affecting crap, maybe they're vulnerable to this!_

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move action: Drop down to within 40 feet of the scorpions.
Standard action: Attack one of the scorpions with a Ray of Stupidity (eternal wand in her wand chamber)
Touch attack: (1d20+33)[*51*]
Intelligence damage: (1d4+1)[*5*]
If this works, she'll hopefully drop the intelligence of the scorpion to 0 and disable it. If it does indeed drop, she'll save the second charge for later.
Swift action: Cast a quickened shield spell (duration 38 minutes)
Move action: Move back up to the same level as Sora.



_It's also worth noting that clearly this guy CAN teleport. So stopping that is going to be important once we close with him. I'm afraid I don't really have any ability to stop extradimensional travel. I...should probably rectify that. In the meantime, it definitely needs to be a priority._

----------


## Cavir

*Atalanta*

"I'll deal with the scorpions. Do something about that wizard. Nerva, watch for that wizard."

Atalanta continues her barrage on the scorpions below.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Full attack with Haste, Rapid Shot, and Woodland Archer (+4 to hit for the round after a miss). Starting with Tessa's last target, then the last scorpion.

Haste: (1d20+35)[*48*] (+18 BAB, +11 DEX, +4 Bow, +1 Haste, +2 Bracers, +2 Comp, +1 luck, +1 Feast, -5 power shot)
Damage: (5d6+22)[*42*] (2d6 arrows, 1d6 crystal, 2d6 bane, +4 GMW, +2 FE, +3 Imp FE, +4 Hunting, +3 STR, +1 Bracers, +5 power shot) Force + Good (from crystal) Crit on 19+

Rapid: (1d20+35)[*54*]
Damage: (5d6+22)[*39*]

Attack1: (1d20+35)[*55*]
Damage: (5d6+22)[*36*]

Attack2: (1d20+30)[*43*]
Damage: (5d6+22)[*47*]

Attack3: (1d20+25)[*38*]
Damage: (5d6+22)[*39*]

Attack4: (1d20+20)[*32*]
Damage: (5d6+22)[*45*]

Round 3 of 10 for Primal Scream. Fast Heal 5
HP: 122/251

Nerva Spot: (1d20+14)[*31*]

EDIT From OOC:



> Confirmations:
> Rapid: (1d20+35)[*53*]
> Damage: (6d6+66)[*85*]
> 
> Attack1: (1d20+35)[*36*]   Nat1
> Damage: (6d6+66)[*83*]

----------


## MikelaC1

Atalanta's barrage finishes off the scorpion that had attacked Tinac, while Tessa uses a ray of stupidity on the last scorpion. Its INT drops well below zero and it drops unconscious. The scorpions are all dealt with. Meanwhile, Otrera and Hillock have the scent of Zikram and his path pretty much matches that of the scorpions

----------


## ngilop

Anybody seriously hurt? Tinac asks.

----------


## Aracor

Tessa will drop back down and coup de grace the final scorpion. Not sure if it will take multiple strikes, but since it's helpless that means she can take all the time she needs. MikelaC1 can feel free to make the rolls if they're needed.

It won't wake up for a day or so anyway, but these unnatural creatures definitely don't need to be left around to rampage.

Does anyone else happen to have Ray of Stupidity or another way to deal damage to their intellect? It seems like that's the best way to disable these things quickly without cutting through them the long way! I only have one more charge today.

----------


## Cavir

*Atalanta*

*"I could use some healing for sure. First I will finish off that last abomination... or Tessa can do it."*  Atalanta stays in the air, searching for where the enemy teleported to.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Atalanta Spot (1d20+23)[*27*]
Nerva Spot (1d20+14)[*32*]

Use Circlet of the Mage to recover a 1st level spell (Hunter's Mercy).

----------


## Debatra

"This is a longshot, but I may as well try." Not really expecting it to work, Mulcri attempts to cast Locate Creature, focusing on the brief glimpse of Zikram she had before he left the fight. After all, the trail before them may be obvious for now, but it may not stay that way. And even if it does, it might only lead into more ambushes before they reach their quarry.

----------


## Cavir

*Sora* quickly casts two protective spells on those still close by. *"Where is he? Was he flying or on the ground before?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Mass Resist Energy 30 (Lightning) (SL4)
Quickened Mass Resist Energy 30 (Fire) (SL8)

Both last 190 minutes.  Get all but Otrera and Hillock.

----------


## MikelaC1

The abomination is quickly finished off by Tessa since it would have been out for several days. The locate creature spell fails, either because Zikram is out of range or some other reason, but the path of natural destruction left by both spiders and now scorpions is clear as day and even if it wasnt, the bloodhound form that Otrara has changed into has his scent. Unlike the meandering of the spiders, the scorpions and Zikram moved in a straight line.

----------


## Aracor

Sooo...this guy actually walked all the way here with his monsters, took one shot at us, and then ran away without even seeing the results of the fight.

And he was apparently following his monsters from behind, because otherwise I doubt he had any way to actually plan WHERE this battle took place. And...doesn't he know that his monsters up till now have failed?

This doesn't make sense. If he thought that a single spell would be enough to turn the tide, he should have stayed. If he didn't think that was enough, why was he here at all? And he cast a 9th level spell that's obscure enough for it to have almost HAD to have been him, not an illusion or a simulacrum.

----------


## ngilop

Seems pretty obvious to me. Guy was just taking a stroll with his big scorpions, that are not actually scorpions, but are... and then, encountered us. Tossed a super rare spell at us and ran away to better prepare and to make you over analyze all of it. A sudden flash of life energy issues forth from the healer healing all of the wounds suffered in the combat.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Healing Burst:(9d6)[*25*] additional +3 insight bonus to AC and Saves for 11 rounds.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera*

Rising onto her hind legs, Otrera morphs smoothly back to her own form for a moment.  She rolls her shoulders, relieved of lingering pain from the lightning blast as Tinac's healing washes over her.  Tinac's sarcasm, however, passes well over the head of the literal-minded chieftain.

*"Thank you, Tinac.  We have his scent. It looks like he was travelling along with these scorpions - guiding them to us, presumably, since he no doubt orchestrated the ambush as well.  Which, at the very least, is a clear indication that we're on the right track."*

Once all of the maybe-not-scorpions have been dispatched, Otrera darts back to the spot where they had been scenting their quarry, eager to follow the trail while it was fresh.

*"Silver and Gold, Hillock."*

She and her companion morph into angelic forms - his larger and gold-tinted, hers smaller and silver.  He pulls out one of the cloud giant morning stars, and she takes up her glaive, growing it to an appropriate scale for her.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Otrera reverts to Planetar form, Hillock to a Solar.

----------


## Cavir

*Sora*

*"I figure he knew of the spiders death somehow then rode the scorpions here. He had time to get the scorpions hidden and get out of spell range for all but the farthest reaching ones. The spell is one of few to hit so many targets without hitting his pets, dividing our attention, and attempting to warn us away. Without Atalanta's keen eyes the ambush could have been worse for us. If he hasn't just teleported to another continent then he's readying another ambush or prepping his final defenses. I don't think he'll be able to continue a hit and run strategy for long."

"Can we see how far the scorpion path goes or where it probably ends? I can teleport us there to surprise him."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Silly me forgot spells. Don't know how long we have or if we are in combat time, but the planned spells, in order:

Moment of Prescience
Absorption
See Invisibilty
Robes: regain 9th level slot

Was Zikram flying up high so he could see us in the pseudo clearing?

----------


## MikelaC1

Considering the way the path appears to run and the memory of the map that Otrera has, she can predict with about a 70% certainty of which one of te groves that this group came from.

----------


## MikelaC1

The group follows the trail of destruction left by the vermin as well as the scent of Zikram, it takes about 5 hours to do so, and when it ends, they stand outside of one of the groves that Otrera had seen in her maps. What they see gives even them pause. The spiders and such that they had seen before were colossal but what sits in the grove is so colossal, its almost beyond that word. The spider sitting there is easily more than twice the size of the spiders they fought before, and as the group begins their approach, its head swivels to see them, clearly Zikram has already given it _true seeing_. 
Before the group can even act, the spider rears up and brings the front two of its feet down and a wave of *force* energy hits everyone in the group for *20* points (REF, DC25), the beast's way of saying hello. Even without the force energy, the ground trembles when the spider walks. 

(Initiative and actions, the spider is 80 feet away from you)

----------


## Cavir

*Sora*

(telepathically) *"How does Zikram keep that thing fed? Won't matter after this fight. Zikram is still around here somewhere. We need to fight wisely. Up and out of its range everyone. I'll dispel the beast then Sunburst that whole area and hope Zikram is in there to get blinded too."*

Sora flies up and back. She casts Greater Dispel at the oversized spider followed by a quickened acidball at it.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

From OOC:



> Spider Stomp REF, DC25 (1d20+14)[*30*]
> Init: (1d20+12)[*30*]


How big is it? 80'x80'? How tall? How much apparent reach?

Max move up and back. Have 40' perfect flight, 70' if Tessa acts first and casts Haste.

Greater Dispel (SL6), targeted at the spider. I'll roll a bunch. If more are needed feel free to roll. 
(1d20+19)[*31*]
(1d20+19)[*21*]
(1d20+19)[*36*]
(1d20+19)[*31*]
(1d20+19)[*33*]
(1d20+19)[*28*]
(1d20+19)[*36*]
(1d20+19)[*20*]
(1d20+19)[*25*]
(1d20+19)[*35*]

Quickened Fireball (Acid) (SL7) (19d6+44)[*115*]

168/182 hp

----------


## Cavir

*Atalanta*

*"By the gods! Nothing should grow that big!"* The archer ranger jogs back and upward away from the beast, not in fear but to get herself out of its reach. She casts a spell and the trees around the spider animate, entangling the monstrous spider.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Spider Stomp REF, DC25 (1d20+28)[*37*]  (pre Primal Scream, with Heroism bonus)
Init (1d20+15)[*23*]

Before the stomp: hp 182/251 (healing from Primal Scream and Tinac last fight). I did forget to check for buffing on her, if it's ok she'll drink her Potion of Heroism.

Free: Primal Scream (includes fast healing 5)
Move: Fly up and back. 50' air walk, 80' after Tessa's Haste.

Standard: Cast Briar Web (SpC p39) so that it is centered 10' past the front of the spider (so that it extends 30' in front of the spider towards us).  40' radius spread. Lasts 4 min. No Save/SR. "The spell's area becomes difficult terrain, and creatures move at half speed within the affected area. Any creature moving through the area also takes 1 point of nonmagical piercing damage for each 5 feet moved."

Free: Fast Heal 5

----------


## Debatra

Hearing Sora's plan, Mulcri will wait for the Warmage's dispel before casting, though she will fly up with the rest of the group.

The scorpions appeared to be vulnerable to mind-affecting magic, and Mulcri has no reason to suspect the rest of Zikram's creations would be any different. So she decides to at least try to end this skirmish quickly. The spell has no somatic component, and she has long been a master of silently casting illusions, so a casual observer may believe she hasn't actually done anything besides reposition herself. But those with the ability to detect it would still recognize the magical pulse of a spell being cast.

*Spoiler*
Show

Reflex: (1d20+17)[*23*]
Initiative: (1d20+19)[*38*] (Delay until after Sora if 30+)

Move as described, then cast SolipsismSpC 194 on the spider. Will 30 or be convinced that the entire world around it is actually an illusion, taking no actions (not even purely mental ones) and being treated as helpless for 36 rounds. (And of course Once a Fool/Creeping Vulnerability as per usual.)

157/178
AC 38, T 32, FF 30, TFF 24
40% Miss Chance (Cloak of Shadows, sorry I forgot about that last round)
See Invisibility, 120' Arcane Sight, 90' Blindsense, Automatically know of all spellcasting with 60'
If attacked, most likely will cast Extended Greater Mirror Image, though Stay the Hand is an option as well.
If spellcasting happens from outside the party, Ring of Spell-Battle.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*


Otrera and Hillock veer upward as the spider comes into view, both scrambling to escape the worst of the blast of force.  

*"Sounds good.  I'll see if we can spot Zikram from above.  Shiny dragons, Hillock."*

Otrera and Hillock turn into bronze dragons (Hillock is a bit larger) and fly up over and past the spider.  Both turn to breathe bolts of lightning at the massive beast.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Otrera reflex save: (1d20+19)[*21*]
Hillock reflex save: (1d20+27)[*39*]

Initiative: (1d20+9)[*28*]

Otrera - free action to turn into a Young Adult Bronze Dragon  AC 59
Hillock - free action to turn into a Mature Adult Bronze Dragon AC 38

Both have a speed of 150', so should be able to get past the spider and a height of about 60' with a move action.
Standard action:
Both fire lightning breath at the spider:
Otrera: (10d6)[*27*]   Reflex DC 26 for half
Hillock: (14d6)[*41*]  Reflex DC 26 for half

Otrera scans the area beyond the spider for any signs of Zikram. She has 60' blindsense and a spot check of: (1d20+42)[*60*]

----------


## Aracor

That...is a REALLY big spider! Keep a watch out for Zikram, he's likely close!
Reflex save: (1d20+24)[*39*] with evasion

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Initiative: (1d20+21)[*23*]
Swift action: Cast Haste, hitting everyone in our party.
Move action: Move up 50 feet so that she's within 30 feet of the giant spider
Standard action: Cast Ray of Stupidity from her Eternal Wand, targeting the spider.
Touch attack: (1d20+33)[*44*]
Damage: (1d4+1)[*4*] Intelligence damage
Move action: Move back up to 100 feet airborne. She'll also move about 30 feet closer to the clearing so that our party is spread out a bit more.


edit...since Tessa goes pretty late this round, she won't spend her wand charge if the Solopsism takes care of the spider, and will instead user her move action to get within 10 feet and then use a coup de grace to try to just end it.

----------


## ngilop

How.... Is all Tinac can mutter at the immensity of the creature in front of them, when the wave of energy washes over them he knows that is more than just a big ol' spider. I have something for you!
 he says as he summons (1d3)[*2*] Tyrannosauruses
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 Reflex: (1d20+17)[*26*]
Initiative: (1d20+5)[*10*]
Casting Summon Nature's Ally VII to summon 1d3 from summon Natures ally VIII

----------


## MikelaC1

The group approaches the massive spider, preparing to fly up to deal with it from above however before they are able to act, the spider spits out a mass of sticky webbing and Mulcri is not able to dodge the wad, leaving her webbed up to a tree in a most undignified position...as well as it being one of the more disgusting things ever done to her by a monster, being spat upon and knowing that her clothes (Mulcri being a bit of a fashionista) will be covered in webs even after she gets free. (STR check DC25 or Escape Artist DC35 to free yourself, one round action). Sora, Otrera and Hillock bombard the spider with blasting, while Atalanta rearranges terrain. Tessa drains INT away from the spider, but clearly this is the most intelligent of Zikram's "pets" and it is not slowed, while Tinac summons a pair of Arrowhawks, who both fire electrical rays at the spider. 

ROUND TWO
Tactical: big mother spider to pound on.

----------


## Cavir

*Sora*

(telepathic) _"Watch your eyes, flash coming."_ The warmage casts a spell and a great light flashes everything from the spider and beyond, large enough to blind an army of thousands.

(telepathic) *"Mulcri, can you get out of that on your own?"* If yes, Sora flies upward. If Mulcri needs help, Sora flies down to be behind the tree that Mulcri is stuck to so that the spider can't easily target her if it managed to avoid the flash with all of its many eyes.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Cast Widened Sunburst. 160' radius. Everything within it is blinded (instantaneous) and takes (6d6+44)[*62*] damage. Reflex DC 27 to avoid blinding and half damage. If there happens to be undead in the area they take [roll[19d6+44[/roll] damage (Reflex applies).

If I move down to Mulcri, I'll still be off the ground to avoid helping any tremor sense. Would I be able to touch Mulcri for Dimension Hop without getting stuck too?
170/182hp

----------


## MikelaC1

The solipsism cast by Mulcri fully affects the spider, and it stops moving, seemingly bemused by the whole situation.

----------


## Debatra

As the Elf suddenly finds herself pinned to a tree, she still manages to complete her spell and end the fight. She turns toward Sora as much as she can as the other mage asks after her. _"I'll be fine. Someone just cut that thing's head off before it snaps out of it."_ She struggles fruitlessly for a few moments. _"...And_ then _help me out of here."_

----------


## Cavir

Sora notices the spider becoming oblivious and spares herself the energy of casting the Sunburst. *"Whatever happened, it may not last if Zikram has anything to say about it. Kill it quick."* 

She floats around the tree that Mulcri is webbed to. The warmage chuckles to herself slightly, remembering how to cast a basic spell without all of extra power she has spent years mastering. With a flick of all her fingers towards Mulcri, flames fan out burning away the webs to free the elf without burning her.

*"That must have been his masterpiece. He's faked his death before. He may run, but let's hope not. Any sign of a home, tunnel, or where he kept the beasts? " * 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Burning Hands, without all of the warmage bonuses. Mulcri is protected from fire for at least 30. (5d4)[*13*]
Hopefully small enough to not start a forest fire.

----------


## Debatra

As her equipment, and especially her clothes, are also protected from fire; Mulcri will lean into the flames as much as she is able in an attempt to get as much residue off as she can.

----------


## MikelaC1

The webs burn off Mulcri, her protection from fire absorbing 6+13=*19* points of damage

----------


## Cavir

*"Destroying the beast will be my pleasure. Nerva, scout up high for that wizard!"*

Atalanta jogs through the air down close to the spiders eyes. She aims a powerful strike through one of the creature's central eyes. If nothing else interrupts her she'll add a few more shots to be sure.

----------


## Cavir

*Spoiler: OOC Coup de grace damage*
Show

It is a 3x crit bow designed for favored enemies and you asked for it :)

2d6 arrows (x3 for crit), 1d6 crystal, 2d6 bane, +4 GMW, +2 FE, +3 Imp FE, +4 Hunting, +3 STR, +1 Bracers, +18 Power Shot) Force + Good (from crystal)
(9d6+105)[*147*] 
(9d6+105)[*138*] 
(9d6+105)[*135*] 

If it isn't dead by then more people (beyond Tessa already) will probably step in to help.

----------


## Aracor

As Tessa charges down, she gets an automatic critical hit.

(8d6+42)[*71*]
Fortitude DC is 10+damage dealt.

----------


## Cavir

*Sora*

*"Mulcri, what spells are on the spider? That will tell us more about Zikram."*

Sora flies up into the air, above the spider. She's ready to react to Otrera sighting the enemy.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ready Horrid Wilting. Ring of Greater Counterspelling lets me deal with Zikram casting in a couple of ways. Absorption/Moment of Prescience if those weren't enough. Layered defenses!

----------


## Debatra

Mulcri will approach the docile/dead beast in order to determine the answer to Sora's question.

----------


## MikelaC1

When the critical coups from Atalanta and Tessa connect with the spider, it dies. Upon its death, it seems to deflate, almost as if a balloon sprung a leak. Within seconds, it is no larger than a small monstrous spider, the sort of beast that would trouble beginning adventurers. There do not appear to be any other spells active on it. 
Coming to the edge of the glade, the group can see that there are 3 sets of two tables each spaced around in the glade. Each one has a fairly similar set of items, but definitely different. From where they are, they cannot quite make them out. Mulcri and Sora can sense magic about the glade, its almost as if this glade is a portal to a demi-plane but they cannot figure out how to enter it.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

Still in dragon form, Otrera and Hillock use their enhanced senses to complete a loop of the area to be absolutely sure that they are undisturbed before circling back to the group to report an all-clear.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Again, checking with blindsense and very high spot checks to ensure that they are not being observed, either by Zikram or magical scrying sensors/arcane eyes or the like.

----------


## MikelaC1

All clear gu

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

The pair of dragons land lightly - well, not THAT lightly - at the edge of the glade.  At a gesture from Otrera Hillock transforms into his golden angel form, while Otrera becomes a spindly green-and-white creature with four wispy arms and a mouth in its stomach.  

*"As far as I can tell, he's not in the vicinity."*

She gestures towards the three tables - an action made even easier by the addition of two arms. 

*"Shall we check out what's on those tables?"*

Otrera approaches one of the tables, her arms weaving cautiously.  She examines the contents carefully, from several feet away.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Hillock transforms back into Solar form.  Otrera becomes an Ethereal Filcher, using its Detect Magic ability to get a sense of any magic auras coming from the table or its contents.

----------


## MikelaC1

The first set of tables has figurines of humans on one table, each one is labelled with a different name: Gloria Greene, Wilbur Watson and Trudie Tipler. On the other table are three sets of cards, the first set has names of cities in the Isharrah Empire, Isharrah, Myrinnh, and Khoram-Al-Rudah, the second set has numbers on it, 100 gold, 120 gold and 150 gold and the final set has names listed, Oman, Yemen and Abdul. The human figurines each have 3 slots carved in their base, large enough to hold of each type of card.  Finally, on the table with the figurines is a scroll. On the scroll is written the following:

Three people from Erandol have just returned from a holiday in the Isharrah Empire where they each purchased a handmade sarcophagus. Can you work out where each person bought their sarcophagus, the name of the maker and how much each sarcophagus cost, 100, 120, or 150 gold?

1. Gloria Greene didn't buy the cheapest sarcophagus and it wasn't the one manufactured by Abdul.
2. The sarcophagus bought in Isharrah was manufactured by Oman and was
cheaper than the one bought by Wilbur Watson.
3. Trudie Tipler didn't buy her sarcophagus in Myrinnh.
4. The most expensive sarcophagus was purchased in Khoram-Al-Rudah but wasn't the one manufactured by Yemen. 

At the next set of two tables are figurines of humans, each one is labelled with a different name: Daniel, Darren, Greg and Patrick. On the other table are three sets of cards, the first set has numbers on each card, 19, 20, 21 and 22, the second set has the names of cities, Erandol, Terkaton, Kroy and Rennador, and the final set has occupations listed, carpenter, wagon driver, waiter and sailor. The human figurines each have 3 slots carved in their base, large enough to hold of each type of card.  Finally, on the table with the figurines is a scroll. On the scroll is written the following:

This record company recently held auditions across the world to find four singers to form a new band. The four guys chosen are now super-stars but can you work out each guy's previous day job, his age (19,20,21,22) and home town?

1. Greg is exactly two years younger or older than the guy from Erandol who
used to be a wagon driver.
2. Either Darren or the guy from Rennador (who may or may not be Patrick) used to be a sailor.
3. The guy from Terkaton is younger than Daniel but older than the one who
used to be a carpenter.
4. The 22 year old from Kroy isn't the one who used to be a waiter 

At the last set of tables in the glade are figurines of horses, each one is labelled with a different name and placed on what looks like a race track and can be moved around, right now they are all near the finish line: Mister Magic, Birthday Boy, Lucky Lady, Bonnie Lass, Likely Lad and Golden Girl. The name of the horse indicates its sex. On the other table are 6 human figurines, labelled Kelly, OShea, Riley, Jones, Davis and Murray. The human figurines appear to be designed and painted as jockeys, and could be mounted on the horse figurines. Finally, on the table with the figurines is a scroll. On the scroll is written the following:

1. The horse ridden by Kelly didn't finish last. The one ridden by O'Shea
wasn't first but finished immediately ahead of Birthday Boy.
2. The horse that finished last has a name which starts with the same initial
as the colt (ridden by Riley), who didn't finish fourth.
3. Lucky Lady finished some way ahead of the colt Jones was riding.
4. Likely Lad finished some way behind the horse ridden by Davis whose
horse finished two or three places ahead of Bonnie Lass.
5. Golden Girl finished either three places ahead or three places behind the
one ridden by Murray.

----------


## Cavir

Sora was surprised by the spider's shrinking. *"An epic transmutation spell to enlarge vermin as opposed to growing them to that size? Mulcri, any residual spell power you can gleam?"*

Sora approaches the glade. *"Possibly a portal? And puzzles to open the portal? Let's see..."* She studies the objects on the first pair of tables. She smiles, enjoying the mental exercise even if death could be just a moment away. After a short bit she nods with success. *"I've got the first one."*

Sora places the cards as such:
*Spoiler: Spoiler to not ruin others' fun*
Show


Gloria Greene
Myrinnh
Yemen
120

Wilbur Watson
Khoram-Al-Rudah
Abdul
150

Trudie Tipler
Isharrah
Oman
100

----------


## Debatra

Watching over Sora's shoulder, Mulcri nods along with her work. "Yes, I agree. I'll get the next one." She walks over to the second station, pairing a few of the cards and figures from the simplest information before getting down to the details.

*Spoiler: Band Solution*
Show

19 - Greg - Rennador - Carpenter
20 - Patrick - Terkaton - Waitor
21 - Daniel - Erandol - Wagon Driver
22 - Darren - Kroy - Sailor

----------


## MikelaC1

So far, nothing visible has happened although loud clicks could be heard when the cards were arranged. The magic of the possible portal seems to be wavering however.

----------


## Debatra

With that done, Mulcri moves to the final table. This one takes her a little longer, but she's soon confident in the answer.

*Spoiler*
Show

1 - Kelly - Lucky Lady
2 - Jones - Mister Magic
3 - Davis - Golden Girl
4 - O'Shea - Likely Lad
5 - Riley - Birthday Boy
6 - Murray - Bonnie Lass

----------


## MikelaC1

As the last puzzle is put together, the whole glade seems to shimmer as the portal activates, the entire party being drawn into it.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Each square on the map represents a 10X10 section. Each of your positions is marked by where you see your name. There is nothing beyond the area marked out as this demi-plane only exists over this area. Each monster occupies the squares as marked in color. Please advise if you do not see this map, its my first time trying to use a google drive.


Zikrams Grove
The glade is like the scene out of a horror film, its 130 feet by 130 feet and has several horrifying occupants. 
The first can best be described as a tentacled crawler, looking much like a standard carrion crawler but with a much more human (female) face bearing a hateful visage and a thicker body that supports a more upright posture. 
The second looks like a cross between a skeleton and a tree but any leaves that might have been on her branches have long withered away. Again a vicious female face dominates the middle of the trunk.
The third might closely be considered to be a drider with the classic human torso (once again, female) atop the body of a colossal spider. 
The fourth is a gigantic snake with a human womans face, and arms, that is able to rear up her front portions, presumably to strike with a bite. 
The last one, which you assume to be Zikram, stands in the middle of the glade. He is covered by a shimmering violet colored shield. 
Sora, Mulcri, Tessa and Otrera will have to either make concentration checks based on casting on the defensive or take the risk of provoking an attack of opportunity and a concentration check from that; and Tinac and Atalanta have clear, albeit distant sight lines on him. Moving towards him will, of course, provoke attacks of opportunity unless you use tumble skill. 
There are also two piles of bodies in the glade, one of dead human amazon bodies and one of living, bound amazon bodies.
(This guy Zikram clearly has some misogynistic issues)

Initiative and actions

----------


## Cavir

Atalanta quickly takes in the surroundings and situation. So many more abominations! There, in the center, the source of all this evil. Her blood rages. *"NO MORE!* were the only comprehensible words from the amazon before launching a volley of force arrows at Zikram.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Initiative: (1d20+18)[*29*]

Free action: Primal Scream
5' step upwards (air walk)
Full: Full attack with Rapid Shot, Woodland Archer (+4 to hit for the round after a miss), and Haste assuming Tessa acts beforehand. Otherwise ignore the +1 attack bonus and extra attack.

Haste: (1d20+40)[*55*] (+18 BAB, +11 DEX, +4 Bow, +1 Haste, +2 Bracers, +2 Comp, +1 luck, +1 Feast)
Damage: (2d6+8)[*15*] (2d6 arrows, +4 GMW, +3 STR, +1 Bracers) Force + Good (from crystal). Crit on 19+

Rapid: (1d20+40)[*59*] 
Damage: (2d6+8)[*17*] 

Attack1: (1d20+40)[*47*] 
Damage: (2d6+8)[*13*] 

Attack1: (1d20+35)[*47*] 
Damage: (2d6+8)[*15*] 

Attack1: (1d20+30)[*47*] 
Damage: (2d6+8)[*14*] 

Attack1: (1d20+25)[*32*] 
Damage: (2d6+8)[*16*] 

Her Cloak of Minor Displacement is active (20% miss)

EDIT from OOC:
Atalanta shot #2 is a crit threat:
Crit check: (1d20+40)[*55*]
Damage: (4d6+16)[*29*]

----------


## Debatra

Mulcri takes to the air as soon as she realizes what's going on, first casting a spell to rob Zikram of his wards. And when that is done, the battlefield... shifts.

*Spoiler*
Show

Initiative: (1d20+19)[*30*]

Fly to G-8, 15' in the air, then cast Greater Dispel Magic, targeting the barrier around Zikram. Mulcri can automatically succeed on the Tumble check to move without provoking.

Caster Level Check: (1d20+18)[*29*] (If others are needed, either because Zikram acts first and casts something or because I simply didn't detect them, feel free to roll secretly.)

Regardless of the result of the dispel, Mulcri will then use two charges from her Belt of Battle to cast Time Stop.

(1d4+1)[*5*] rounds

157/178
AC 38, T 32, FF 30, TFF 24
40% Miss Chance
See Invisibility, 120' Arcane Sight, 90' Blindsense, Automatically know of all spellcasting with 60'.
Mulcri will take no immediate actions before Zikram acts, wishing to prioritize disrupting his spellcasting with her Ring of Spell-Battle.

----------


## ngilop

That's a lot of dead amazons! Tinac says right before he opens his mouth and unleashes a powerful roar of pure good that you can feel the force from. 


*Spoiler*
Show


Initiative: (1d20+5)[*22*]
lion's roar sonic damage (9d8)[*39*] plus fort save for half dmg and negate stun at DC 26 120' radius burst centered on tinac
lion's roar temp HP (1d8+18)[*22*] plus a +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and saves against fear effects for allies for 18 minutes

----------


## Cavir

Sora calls out to the transformed amazons. *"SISTERS! Zikram has done you wrong. Do not continue to do his bidding. Turn on him. Focus your rage on the one who did this to you and our fellow sisters. Once Zikram is dead we will help save you from that fate!"*

_"Let's get in Zikram's face. Tinac I'll elevate you. Hillock and Tessa, I'll teleport you right next to him."_

With a word of magic, Sora teleports Hillock, Tessa, and herself past the line of defenses, right up close to and surrounding Zikram. Now much closer, Sora also throws an orb of blue ice at Zikram to give him a chilling hello.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Initiative (1d20+12)[*14*]
Diplomacy towards the tortured amazons. Hopefully some bonus for being fellow amazons. (1d20+30)[*33*] 

Standard: Tactical Teleportation:
Hillock to left side of Zikram G8
Tessa to right side of Zikram J8
Tinac to same location 30' up
Sora to J7, 20' up

Quickened Lesser Orb of Cold
Touch attack: (1d20+18)[*30*] 
Damage: (10d8+44)[*90*]

180/182 hp, 22 temp hp
AC 34

----------


## Aracor

> Greater Dispelling Screen. Any other spells on Zikram are hidden behind that spell.


_Sonuvacrap! Dispelling Screen around Zikram! That means we can't get spells through it until it drops, AND that it'll try to dispel everything if we go through it!
I'll try to bring it down!_
Since Sora is bringing us together and Tessa is far more likely to go first, she'll wait on casting haste a bit...

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Initiative: (1d20+20)[*37*]
Swift action: Cast Bladeweave (duration 19 rounds)
Standard action: Cast Greater Dispel Magic defensively and target the Dispelling Field that is surrounding Zikram.

Dispel check: (1d20+19)[*25*] vs DC 11+Zikram's caster level.


...eww, Dispel failed to take down the dispelling field unless Zikram is only caster level 14.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

Otrera and Hillock take stock of the truly bizarre situation.  "And then Sora's magic picks Hillock up and deposits him next to the mage.

Instinctively, the angelic Hillock shimmers and shifts, becoming a ruddy-skinned devil instead.  Dropping his giant morningstar, Hillock simply lunges forward at Zikram, slashing at him again and again.

Meanwhile, Otrera turns to confront the creepy drider-woman-thing next to her.  Growing to a shape nearly as large as her opponent, she transforms into a great red hydra with a dozen heads, all of which open their mouths to send a bevy of gouts of flame at the spider-woman.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Initiative: (1d20+5)[*9*] but we'll delay until after Sora's action.

Hillock:
Free action to turn into a Pit Fiend.  AC 52, size Large.
Free action: drop morningstar
With Pierce Magical Concealment, Hillock ignores miss changes due to spells or SLA's.  With Mage Slayer, Zikram cannot cast defensively.
Full round action: full attack Zikram
Claw 1: Attack: (1d20+33)[*37*] Slashing Damage: (2d8+16)[*23*]
Claw 2: Attack: (1d20+33)[*49*] Slashing Damage: (2d8+16)[*23*]
Wing Buffet 1: Attack: (1d20+31)[*51*] Bludgeoning Damage: (2d6+9)[*15*]
Wing Buffet 2: Attack: (1d20+31)[*51*] Bludgeoning Damage: (2d6+9)[*14*]
Bite: Attack: (1d20+31)[*44*] PBS Damage: (4d6+9)[*24*]
Tail Slap: Attack: (1d20+31)[*33*] Bludgeoning Damage: (2d8+9)[*23*]  Improved grab grapple check if attack is successful: (1d20+20)[*28*]

Otrera:
Knowledge (nature) to determine whether the 'glade' they're in seems like an actual place, with real plants: (1d20+6)[*9*]
Free action: transform into 12-headed pyrohydra (AC 45, size Huge).  
Standard action: all 12 heads breath fire on the spider-woman.
(36d6)[*133*] fire damage, Reflex save DC 24 for half.

----------


## Toliudar

Possible crits for Hillock:

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Wing 1 crit confirm: (1d20+31)[*44*]  Damage: [rolll]2d6+9[/roll]
Wing 1 crit confirm: (1d20+31)[*36*]  Damage: [rolll]2d6+9[/roll]

----------


## MikelaC1

With the advantage of knowing exactly where and when the party will appear, Zikram and his abominations have the initiative in round one. Zikram fires a _polar ray_ at Mulcri, however it is different, Mulcri and Sora recognize it as being fired by a Lord of the Uttercold. The ray would have done 80 points to Mulcri and been mostly blocked by her resistance, however *40* of the ray are Uttercold and the other half blasts away her resistance and still has *10* points left over. He then _quicken_ casts an Orb of Cold at Otrara, again its Uttercold and so *30* points of damage comes through, while the rest blows away her resistance. The skeleton tree flails 4 times at Sora, connecting on 2 of the strikes for *37* points. The strange crawler bites twice at Tessa, hitting once for *27* points, but one of his strange tentacles hits her, causing her to be poisoned (FORT DC30).  Mulcri gets bitten by the spider worm for *17* points (so a total of 67 from the spell and the attack), while the spider attacking Otrara swings a blade at her for *27* points (so a total of 57 from both), bites at her and misses, and then shots a gob of web at her (REF DC25)
Scrambling to reorganize, Tessa attempts to cast a _dispel magic_ but she fails to drop the screen around Zikram. Mulcri casts a greater dispel magic, but also fails to bring down the shield, and then casts a _time stop_

The rest of the round will be resolved after Mulcri PMs me to tell me what she tries to do in the time stop. (I need 5 potential round actions, remembering the restrictions on directly attacking Zikram)

----------


## MikelaC1

In her time stop state, Mulcri attempts to dispel the cube of force surrounding Zikram but fails. (He cackles). 8 more images of her appear and then her scattering trap takes out (temporarily) the tree and the crawler, but he manages to save (and cackles again). She assays his spell resistance and puts up a spell turning defense, at which point she drops out of her status. Atatlanta's for the most part splatter uselessly on the force cube (even more cackling), although one does cause the shield to buckle for a moment, but firms again. Tinac's roar also causes the same little shimmer (the cackling is getting REALLY annoying now) and then Otrera unleashes a hell storm on the spider woman. Sora's orb also splatters on the shield and it makes a real dent (not enough to drop it, but enough to piss Zikram off.) Hillock pounds away mostly futilely on the shield, one of them causes the same momentary buckling, bringing forth another round of cackling from Zikky. 

ROUND TWO (map updated)
Attacks over a certain amount of damage cause one point for every 10 points over that number, along with the point cost of maintaining the shield. Some spells do a lot more damage to the shield. (Zikky's cackling does no damage, but pisses you off)
The tree and the crawler are out of commission for now, the spider-woman is engaged with Otrera and the snake-woman rises up under the effect of a _fly_ spell to continue her attacks on someone. 
Since Zikram has the initiative in round two, I will post his actions as they go first and might affect your choices. 

Seeing that he pounded Otrera and Mulcri's cold defenses, but Mulcri has multiple images up, Otrera eats a _polar ray_ for *69* points and a quickened orb of cold for *44* points, both of them of the uttercold variety. (and the cackling is almost maniacal)

----------


## Cavir

*Sora*

Seeing two of the abominations disappear and immediately sensing when and where they would finish their teleport Sora knew a teleport trap had been laid. _"Impressive teleport idea. I'll finish off the cube."_ 

*"Interesting trap getting us here Zikram. If you didn't like that small orb, you'll really not like the power our mutual mentor helped me reach, not that you'll live long enough for regret. I look forward to using that cube myself."* With a flick of two fingers, two pulsing green rays of devastating magic target the evil former student of Tishtina Bindar II.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Tishtina would want me to make full use of her mentoring against this enemy in particular. Will oblige her.

Fly to H7 (still at 20' up) to spread out. Had meant for Tinac to stay in the same original spot just up in the air but this works too.

Cast Split Ray Empowered Disintegrate (SL9). Hoping the first destroys the cube protection and the 2nd hits Zikram.
Touch: (1d20+18)[*36*]
Damage: (38d6+44)[*162*] * 1.5

Touch: (1d20+18)[*35*]
Damage: (38d6+44)[*171*] * 1.5

If the first ray takes out the cube and Zikram makes the Fort DC28 save for the second, then use my Barbs of Retribution (MiC203, immediate) sacrificing an 8th level slot to make him reroll the save with a -4 penalty. If he still saves then (5d6+44)[*53*] damage. 
If the Barbs aren't used and he gets off another spell, then use the immediate for my Ring of Greater Counterspells (MiC124, secondary ability) to counter the spell.

Is Lord of the Uttercold a PRC or just the feat that makes half the cold damage as negative?

----------


## Aracor

Ha, if that's the best you can do, you have a problem. Your little trinket won't stop me now. And then you're going to have a VERY bad day.
Next we'll find your clone, and tear it apart as well.

Tessa prepares to rip his shield to shreds, and he'll follow shortly thereafter.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Swift action: Cast Haste, bolstering the defenses of everyone in the party in range, in particular her own.
Free action: Activate Arcane Strike. Sacrifice a 6th level spell to add +6 to attacks and +6d4 to damage for each attack.
Move action: Tessa will shift 10 feet so that she's skirmishing and in melee range of Zikram (I8).
Full attack: Attack 1: (1d20+42)[*47*] (Above 57 is a critical threat)
Attack 1 confirmation: (1d20+42)[*51*]

Damage 1: (2d6)[*7*] + 21 + (1d6)[*5*] Swift Surge + (1d6)[*3*] Cold + (6d4)[*10*] Arcane Strike
Confirmation damage 1: (2d6+21)[*29*]

Attack 2 (haste): (1d20+42)[*50*] (Above 57 is a critical threat)
Attack 2 confirmation: (1d20+42)[*43*]

Damage 2: (2d6)[*3*] + 21 + (1d6)[*2*] Swift Surge + (1d6)[*6*] Cold + (6d4)[*9*] Arcane Strike
Confirmation damage 2: (2d6+21)[*26*]

Attack 3: (1d20+37)[*49*] (Above 52 is a critical threat)
Attack 3 confirmation: (1d20+37)[*52*]

Damage 3: (2d6)[*7*] + 21 + (1d6)[*1*] Swift Surge + (1d6)[*2*] Cold + (6d4)[*17*] Arcane Strike
Confirmation damage 3: (2d6+21)[*27*]

Attack 4: (1d20+32)[*37*] (Above 47 is a critical threat)
Attack 4 confirmation: (1d20+32)[*49*]

Damage 4: (2d6)[*5*] + 21 + (1d6)[*6*] Swift Surge + (1d6)[*2*] Cold + (6d4)[*14*] Arcane Strike
Confirmation damage 4: (2d6+21)[*29*]



Current status: AC: 44
Hit points: 127/124

40% miss chance vs targeted spells
50% miss chance vs all attacks that require attack rolls.
Immune to critical hits, stuns, and poison


Cliffnotes:

Attack #1: Hits 47, 43 physical + 3 cold damage
Attack #2: Hits 50, 35 physical + 6 cold damage
Attack #3: Hits 49, 46 physical + 2 cold damage
Attack #4: Hits 37, 46 physical + 2 cold damage

I'm presuming that these attacks will automatically hit the shield until/unless they actually run it out of charges, and that the to-hit and potential elemental resistances won't apply as long as they're burning themselves on Zikram's shield. If she DOES burn through it and hit Zikram, then he also needs to make a DC 22 will save to avoid losing actions due to her Bladeweave spell.


Potential immediate actions: Retributive Fleshshiver, Greater Mirror Image, Ruin Delver's Fortune, Third Eye of Dampening, Third Eye of Clarity as needed. There may be a few others on my sheet that I'm not considering right now.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

Rocked by orbs and rays of various kinds, Otrera does her best to dodge the spider's web, but the hydra is very much the worse for wear.  

*"Eye Guy, Hillock! Eye Guy zapping."*

The elephant-turned-pit-fiend nods and transforms once again.  This time it becomes an even larger creature, a shimmering silvery dragon whose rounded features and outsized eyes and paws do indeed give the impression of being a baby...if a terrifying one.  It works to reach THROUGH Zikram's force protections in order to claw and bite at him.

Otrera's dozen heads turn back to the spider-witch and bit at the spindly legs again and again and again.  Then, to better protect herself from a counter-strike, she takes on the form of a great dark, shadowy bat.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

To be clear, right now Otrera's touch AC is 31, so not trivial to hit even with a touch attack like an orb or a web.  That leaves 167 damage, after cold resistance.  She also has regeneration 22 from pit fiend, so by my calculation, she's 123 HP down by the point of her round 2 action.  Let me know if I'm incorrect.

Otrera Reflex save vs the web: (1d20+23)[*43*]

Hillock is shapechanging into a wyrmling force dragon.   AC 39, Touch AC 11.  *AC rises by 1 with Haste.*

Force dragons have the following ability:



> A force dragon cannot be harmed by any force effect, including magic missiles, explosive runes, mages sword, the sphere spells, or any other spell or effect with the Force descriptor. It can move freely through barriers made of force, such as a wall of force.


Hillock full attacks Zikram.  Again, a reminder that while adjacent to Hillock, Zikram cannot cast defensively (it seemed like he did so in the first two rounds), and Hillock ignores magical miss chances.
Bite Attack: (1d20+36)[*45*]  for damage: (2d8+16)[*23*]  Automatic Grapple attempt opposed strength check: (1d20+40)[*56*]
Claw 1 Attack: (1d20+34)[*36*]  for damage: (2d6+8)[*12*]  Automatic Grapple attempt opposed strength check: (1d20+40)[*52*]
Claw 2 Attack: (1d20+34)[*38*]  for damage: (2d6+8)[*11*]  Automatic Grapple attempt opposed strength check: (1d20+40)[*44*]
Wing 1 Attack: (1d20+34)[*50*]  for damage: (1d8+8)[*10*]
Wing 2 Attack: (1d20+34)[*52*]  for damage: (1d8+8)[*9*]
Tail Slap: (1d20+34)[*36*] for damage: (2d6+23)[*26*]

Hillock AoO, if the opportunity presents itself:
Bite Attack: (1d20+33)[*45*]  for damage: (2d8+16)[*22*]  Automatic Grapple attempt opposed strength check: (1d20+40)[*55*]

If Otrera is caught in the spider-woman's web, she uses a swift action to activate her Heart of Water spell to create a Freedom of Movement effect on herself.  She uses a full round action to full attack the spider-woman:
Head 1 Attack (1d20+27)[*43*] for (2d8+14)[*16*]
Head 2 Attack (1d20+27)[*30*] for (2d8+14)[*25*]
Head 3 Attack (1d20+27)[*36*] for (2d8+14)[*21*]
Head 4 Attack (1d20+27)[*40*] for (2d8+14)[*23*]
Head 5 Attack (1d20+27)[*42*] for (2d8+14)[*19*]
Head 6 Attack (1d20+27)[*34*] for (2d8+14)[*22*]
Head 7 Attack (1d20+27)[*38*] for (2d8+14)[*21*]
Head 8 Attack (1d20+27)[*42*] for (2d8+14)[*21*]
Head 9 Attack (1d20+27)[*44*] for (2d8+14)[*23*]
Head 10 Attack (1d20+27)[*35*] for (2d8+14)[*28*]
Head 11 Attack (1d20+27)[*29*] for (2d8+14)[*27*]
Head 12 Attack (1d20+27)[*30*] for (2d8+14)[*24*]

She then uses a free action to shapechange into a Nightwing.  AC 64, touch AC 36.  *AC rises by 1 with Haste.*

----------


## Debatra

_"So is he in anyone else's head trying to get them to turn traitor, or do I get to feel special today?"_

If the barrier is down by the time Mulcri can next act, she will Reaving Dispel Zikram, following it up with a Quickened Crushing Despair.

If it isn't, she will instead Delay until just before Zikram's next action. If it's down by then, proceed as above. If not, cast Heightened Persistent Image into a barred Forcecage surrounding the Woman-Spider. 100% real even on a successful save.

(Also, for the sake of the map and making sure we're all on the same page: Mulcri moved to J-6, 15' in the air during her time stop.)

*Spoiler*
Show

112/178
AC 38, T 32, FF 30, TFF 24
40% Miss Chance, plus eight Mirror Images
Unknown amount of Spell Turning levels.
See Invisibility, 120' Arcane Sight, 90' Blindsense, Automatically know of all spellcasting with 60'.
Mulcri will take no immediate actions before Zikram acts, wishing to prioritize disrupting his spellcasting with her Ring of Spell-Battle.

----------


## Toliudar

*Hillock*

Hillock felt Mulcri's surge of magical energy ripple through him, and turned at Otrera's voice, and nodded.  In a moment, he transforms into a floating globe with a cartoonishly large mouth, a large eye (squeezed shut) and ten writhing eye stalks on top.

Hillock rolled forward, three of the eye stalks firing beams at Zikram.  He bites at the shield again, hoping to weaken it for others.

Otrera glances back at Mulcri and shrugs.

_*Not me. Perhaps he is a stunningly poor judge of character.*_

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Mikela has gently raised some entirely reasonable concerns about the use of epic monsters.  Here's a revised set of actions for Hillock.

Free action: shapechange into a beholder.
Standard action: 3 eyestalk rays and bite
Disintegrate: Ranged Touch Attack: (1d20+25)[*37*] for (26d6)[*87*] damage, or Fort DC 13 to take (5d6)[*18*]
Fear: Ranged Touch Attack: (1d20+25)[*30*] for fear effect as the spell, will DC 13 negates
Sleep: Ranged Touch Attack: (1d20+25)[*42*] for sleep effect (as the spell, but no HD limit), will DC 13 negates
Bite: Melee attack: (1d20+23)[*42*] for (2d4+3)[*9*] damage.

Move action:   Float up and to a point 10' directly above Zikram.

----------


## Cavir

Atalanta shifts her aim from Zikram to the snake woman rising up into the air. The thing had some amazonian in it, so she hoped a quick death would end the torture. The Wild Heart called upon nature to guide her arrows true then let off a volley at her new target.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

With Tessa's new location, the whole party should be in range for Tessa's Haste.

Quickened Hunter's Mercy from Circlet of Rapid Casting (2nd charge of 3). First hit is auto crit.

Full: Full attack with Rapid Shot, Haste, and Woodland Archer (+4 to hit for the round after a miss)

Haste: (1d20+40)[*55*] (+18 BAB, +11 DEX, +4 Bow, +1 Haste, +2 Bracers, +2 Comp, +1 luck, +1 Feast)
Damage: (5d6+17)[*35*] (2d6 arrows, 1d6 crystal, 2d6 bane, +4 GMW, +2 FE, +3 Imp FE, +4 Hunting, +3 STR, +1 Bracers) Force + Good (from crystal) Crit on 19+

Rapid: (1d20+40)[*60*] 
Damage: (5d6+17)[*37*]

Attack1: (1d20+40)[*55*] 
Damage: (5d6+17)[*37*]

Attack2: (1d20+35)[*50*] 
Damage: (5d6+17)[*34*]

Attack3: (1d20+30)[*39*] 
Damage: (5d6+17)[*40*]

Attack4: (1d20+25)[*38*] 
Damage: (5d6+17)[*31*]

First hit does auto-crit: (4d6+34)[*48*]

From OOC:
Crit check on Rapid Shot:
Rapid: (1d20+40)[*53*]
Damage: (4d6+34)[*47*]

While I'm thinking about it, Sora would know where the tree and crawler would be arriving. Would be funny if either ended up where the other was and was hit by the teleport trap again :)

----------


## ngilop

Tinac watches as Otrera is hit with bolts of ice, he quickly flies over close enough to heal her.  I guess it is your day to feel lucky, i just know that cackling is rather annoying. Tinac answers in a frustrated tone to Mulcri.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Cure Moderate Wounds: [roll]2d8+ 18[/roll]
Potent Healing: (1d20+42)[*45*] Heal check if greater than 51 (15+ 2(HD of target) empowers the heal.

----------


## MikelaC1

After Zikram fires off his spells (BTW in response to question from Sora, Lord of Uttercold is a metamagic feat from Complete Arcane), the party goes to work. First, Tessa smashes away at the shield around Zikram, she is not able to penetrate it, but she is causing it buckle with each smash. Mulcri holds her action as the shield is not down, while Atalanta launches a bombard of force arrows at the previously unharmed snake-woman, who shrieks in agony. The spider-woman angrily hacks and bites at Otrera, but only the sword connects for *25* points. Her mouth seems to moving in such a way to build up another wad of webbing to shoot at her. Tinac heals some of the previous damage dealt to her, and then Sora launches twin rays of disintegration at the shield of Zikram which finally falls. Otrera in hydra form unleashes another storm of damage on the spider-woman and she is not able to take the damage, falling in battle. Hlllock transforms into a beholder, his other eye rays do nothing to Zikram but his disintegration ray is a different story, tearing holes in him. Hes not down, but hes not in great shape. At this point, Mulcri tries her reaving dispel, and pulls the following buffs off of Zikram:
Greater Mage Armor (Extend as 4th level)
Superior Resistance
Shield (Persist as 6th level)
Blur (Persist as 7th level)
Fire Shield
Globe of Invulnerability
Moment of Prescience
Energy Immunity - Fire

She sees the following spells that managed to resist her spell:
Bite of the Wererat (Persist as 8th level)
Mind Blank  
True Seeing 

Next round
With initiative, Zikram screams out You'll never take me alive Two bursts of uttercold spheres explode. The first one hits Hillock and Tessa, dealing *45* points of uttercold damage and 45 points of cold damage (reduced to *15* by resistance, total of *60*) The second burst affects Hillock, Tessa, Sora and Mulcri, the damage is *24* from uttercold, and the second half is 24. Mulcri, Hillock and Tessa have no cold resistance left and take full for *48* more, while Sora's cold resistance takes 24 points of damage. When the cold sphere clears, the dead body of Zikram is between all of you.

----------


## ngilop

Yeah.. don't really trust this guy. Tinac says and he flies down smashing his mace into Zikram's head I need to make sure this isn't some kinda evil crazy wizard trick.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d20+10)[*13*]
(1d8+1)[*5*]+ (2d6)[*3*]holy

----------


## Debatra

_"I don't buy it either. Remember he's been thought 'dead' before. But keep in mind the other two will be back soon!"_

That said, Mulcri herself isn't sure what to do until their return. There is the Snake Woman of course, but in the end she decides to simply observe.

*Spoiler*
Show

Keep an eye out for anything that could be a sign of Zikram, Ready action to Dimensional Anchor and call out if he shows himself.

Most likely immediate actions: Stay the Hand if targeted by Spider Woman, or Ring of Spell-Battle if he shows up and starts casting.

88/178
AC 42, T 32, FF 34, TFF 24
40% Miss Chance, plus eight Mirror Images
Globe of Invulnerability
Fire Shield
Moment of Prescience
Fire Immunity
Unknown amount of Spell Turning levels.
See Invisibility, 120' Arcane Sight, 90' Blindsense, Automatically know of all spellcasting with 60'.
Mulcri will take no immediate actions before Zikram acts, wishing to prioritize disrupting his spellcasting with her Ring of Spell-Battle.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hilloock*

The many-headed Otrera shrinks into the form of a silver-skinned planetar and lifts slightly off the ground, panting at the brief but brutal battle with Zikram and his minions.

*"Silver and Gold, Hillock!"*

Her angelic form begins repairing the awful damage from the bursts of cold.  Hillock transforms mid-air from a beholder to a gold-skinned solar, and floats over to join hands with Otrera.  

Otrera speaks into the mental link they share.

_"Well, we can always try speak with dead on the ramains, to confirm that this is the only true Zikram.  And if it's not, maybe it knows where he is.  Speaking of which...time to find out where we are."_

Floating straight up to a point higher than the tops of the trees surrounding the glade, Otrera and Hillock have a look around.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Otrera and Hillock are trying to determine whether they seem to be in the same geographic area, a very different geographic region, or an entirely different plane.  Spot: (1d20+42)[*51*], Knowledge (planes): (1d20+6)[*21*]

----------


## MikelaC1

The trees and vegetation appears to be similar to where you were, but you are no longer on the Prime Material plane, or at least, not the Prime Material you know.

----------


## Aracor

Tessa moves up to the snake woman, and says: Sister, Zikram is fallen. If you will cease your hostilities, we'll try to save you!

Tessa will delay until the snake-woman has a chance to surrender. If the snake woman tries to strike at her, then she'll attack and put her out of her misery.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Free action: Activate Arcane Strike. Sacrifice a 6th level spell to add +6 to attacks and +6d4 to damage for each attack.
Move action: Move up to the snake woman
Full-round action: Full attack on a snake woman

Attack 1: (1d20+42)[*46*] (Above 57 is a critical threat)
Attack 1 confirmation: (1d20+42)[*55*]

Damage 1: (2d6)[*11*] + 21 + (1d6)[*6*] Swift Surge + (1d6)[*6*] Cold + (6d4)[*15*] Arcane Strike
Confirmation damage 1: (2d6+21)[*33*]

Attack 2 (haste): (1d20+42)[*52*] (Above 57 is a critical threat)
Attack 2 confirmation: (1d20+42)[*61*]

Damage 2: (2d6)[*6*] + 21 + (1d6)[*3*] Swift Surge + (1d6)[*3*] Cold + (6d4)[*13*] Arcane Strike
Confirmation damage 2: (2d6+21)[*31*]

Attack 3: (1d20+37)[*46*] (Above 52 is a critical threat)
Attack 3 confirmation: (1d20+37)[*45*]

Damage 3: (2d6)[*10*] + 21 + (1d6)[*6*] Swift Surge + (1d6)[*5*] Cold + (6d4)[*14*] Arcane Strike
Confirmation damage 3: (2d6+21)[*27*]

Attack 4: (1d20+32)[*34*] (Above 47 is a critical threat)
Attack 4 confirmation: (1d20+32)[*33*]

Damage 4: (2d6)[*8*] + 21 + (1d6)[*6*] Swift Surge + (1d6)[*5*] Cold + (6d4)[*12*] Arcane Strike
Confirmation damage 4: (2d6+21)[*28*]

If the snake-woman survives this assault, she needs to make a will save (DC 22) to avoid being dazed for one round unless she's immune to mind-affecting effects.



Current status: AC: 44
Hit points: 43/124

40% miss chance vs targeted spells
50% miss chance vs all attacks that require attack rolls.
Immune to critical hits, stuns, and poison

----------


## Cavir

Atalanta steps through the air to get a more direct shot at the snake woman as well as placing herself between the remaining beasts and the hostages. She takes Tessa's lead and readies a a shower of arrows if the snake woman does not yield. *"Yes, please stand down."* 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move to M11.
Ready a Manyshot, 4 arrows

Ready Can only ready a standard action, not full attack.

Manyshot: (1d20+33)[*53*] (+18 BAB, +11 DEX, +4 Bow, +1 Haste, +2 Bracers, +2 Comp, +1 luck, +1 Feast, +1 PBS, -8 manyshot) Crit on 19+

Arrow1: (5d6+18)[*37*] (2d6 arrows, 1d6 crystal, 2d6 bane, +4 GMW, +2 FE, +3 Imp FE, +4 Hunting, +3 STR, +1 Bracers, +1 PBS) Force + Good (from crystal) 

Arrow2: (5d6+18)[*39*] 
Arrow3: (5d6+18)[*33*] 
Arrow4: (5d6+18)[*32*]

----------


## MikelaC1

The snake woman responds by stabbing at Tessa with her spear, provoking her into attacking her, combined with the damage done by Atalanta, the snake woman goes down

----------


## Cavir

*Spoiler: Crit shot*
Show

Nat20 on a Manyshot. Only the first arrow can crit

Crit check: (1d20+33)[*48*]
Damage: (4d6+36)[*52*]

----------


## Cavir

*Sora*

Seeing Tessa's inability to get through to the snake woman Sora preps the field with explosive magic for the tree and crawler's return.

*"We still have two more teleporting back in about 10 seconds, there and there. Stay back, I'm laying surprises for them. Hillock, please come this way. "* She points to the spots.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Empowered Delayed Blast Fireball (SL8) to detonate just after they teleport in. I want to hit both creatures without hitting friendlies including the dead amazons. Widen spell if needed.
Fire damage: (19d6+44)[*97*] * 1.5

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

Otrera glanced down at the snake-woman.  Clearly, this was a fierce and dangerous killer, but she trusted her colleagues to deal with the situation.  

_*I'm afraid that we're not on Daystor any more.*_

She and Hillock drifted further upward, looking for some kind of clues as to where they were...and how they might be getting home.

----------


## MikelaC1

The tree and the crawler pop back into existence, the tree promptly eating a delayed blast fireball for its trouble. Knowing that a spell was about to detonate, Atalanta had wisely moved out of the blast radius.

Roll initiative
The return location of both hostiles was randomly rolled (OOC) and there is no way a DBF can snag them both. I made random choice to hit the tree, unless you would rather hit the crawler.
There also appear to be fewer dead amazons in the pile from when you first arrived.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera*

Otrera sighs as the remaining atrocities reappear.  She glances over at Hillock, and the two prepare to dive down to re-engage.

Initiative: (1d20+7)[*14*]

----------


## Cavir

*Spoiler: Init*
Show

Sora (1d20+12)[*14*]
Atalanta (1d20+15)[*20*]
Assuming you mean init+actions as usual


Sora takes note of the missing dead with a raised eyebrow. She attacks the crawler with two lesser orbs of acid then flies over to the bound amazons, to observe and addresses the bound prisoners. How many are there? Are they gagged? Good health? Attitude? *"Hello sisters. I am Sora. We'll have you unbound soon. Quickly please, what do we need to know about what is going on here? Is there something special about the fallen sisters in the other corner of the room?"* 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Fly to M12, 20' up.
Cast Reverse Gravity. Nine 10'x10' squares. Targeting the squares the crawler is in now. Current map shows 10x20 for the crawler so two squares per 10' level. Will stack the other squares of effect upward to get it up in the air out of reach of the ground or ceiling. If the map is a little off the spell will be adjusted to get it up and out of reach of something to grab onto. 




> Provided it has something to hold onto, a creature caught in the area can attempt a Reflex save to secure itself when the spell strikes.


DC 26

EDIT: Mikela notified me we can see that the creatures already have flight cast on them so the reverse gravity was mute. Changing it to two lesser orbs of acid. Using Circlet of Rapid Casting to quicken one of them. Will roll attack/damage in another post.

----------


## Aracor

Tessa rushes the tree, trying to rip it apart with Starlight Grace's edge.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Initiative roll: (1d20+21)[*24*]

Swift action: Activate Minor Shapeshift feat, granting herself 19 temporary hit points
Free action: Activate Arcane Strike. Sacrifice a 5th level spell to add +5 to attacks and +5d4 to damage for each attack.
Move action: Rush the tree
Full-round action: Full attack on the tree creature

Attack 1: (1d20+41)[*51*] (Above 56 is a critical threat)
Attack 1 confirmation: (1d20+41)[*45*]

Damage 1: (2d6)[*8*] + 21 + (1d6)[*2*] Swift Surge + (1d6)[*4*] Cold + (5d4)[*13*] Arcane Strike
Confirmation damage 1: (2d6+21)[*27*]

Attack 2 (haste): (1d20+41)[*45*] (Above 56 is a critical threat)
Attack 2 confirmation: (1d20+41)[*60*]

Damage 2: (2d6)[*5*] + 21 + (1d6)[*3*] Swift Surge + (1d6)[*4*] Cold + (5d4)[*14*] Arcane Strike
Confirmation damage 2: (2d6+21)[*29*]

Attack 3: (1d20+36)[*39*] (Above 51 is a critical threat)
Attack 3 confirmation: (1d20+36)[*51*]

Damage 3: (2d6)[*6*] + 21 + (1d6)[*6*] Swift Surge + (1d6)[*6*] Cold + (5d4)[*16*] Arcane Strike
Confirmation damage 3: (2d6+21)[*31*]

Attack 4: (1d20+31)[*48*] (Above 46 is a critical threat)
Attack 4 confirmation: (1d20+31)[*47*]

Damage 4: (2d6)[*10*] + 21 + (1d6)[*4*] Swift Surge + (1d6)[*5*] Cold + (5d4)[*12*] Arcane Strike
Confirmation damage 4: (2d6+21)[*29*]



Cliffnotes:

Attack 1: 51 to hit, 44 damage, 4 cold
Attack 2: 45 to hit, 43 damage, 4 cold
Attack 3: 39 to hit, 49 damage, 4 cold
Attack 4: 48 to hit, 47 to confirm, 47 (76 if confirmed), 5 cold

----------


## ngilop

Tinac moves to where he can affect most of his allies with his healing burst. Is anybody severely injured?

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Initiative: (1d20+5)[*22*]
Healing Burst: (9d6)[*35*] +3 insight to saves and AC for 11 rounds.

----------


## MikelaC1

> *"Hello sisters. I am Sora. We'll have you unbound soon. Quickly please, what do we need to know about what is going on here? Is there something special about the fallen sisters in the other corner of the room?"*


(while we wait on Atalanta and Mulcri's actions...)
Zikram uses our bodies to create those abominations, the process kills the person who he converts. At least when you kill the abomination, the soul is freed to ascend to Tishtina's Garden of Heavenly Delights, while the body turns to dust. Those two remaining bodies were teh ones that created the crawler and the tree that remain.

----------


## Cavir

*Spoiler: Lesser Orbs of Acid*
Show

Since the Reverse Gravity was mute, casting two lesser orbs of acid (2xSL1). Using Circlet of Rapid Casting to quicken one of them.

Touch1: (1d20+20)[*22*]
Damage: (10d8+44)[*82*]

Touch2: (1d20+20)[*34*]
Damage: (10d8+44)[*88*]

----------


## Cavir

*Atalanta*

With Tessa focused on the tree that just ate one of Sora's devastating fireballs, Atalanta turns her focus on the oversized crawler with a volley of energy arrows.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

5' move to N9, 20' up
Full attack with Rapid Shot, Woodland Archer (+4 to hit for the round after a miss) and Haste

Haste: (1d20+40)[*59*] (+18 BAB, +11 DEX, +4 Bow, +1 Haste, +2 Bracers, +2 Comp, +1 luck, +1 Feast)
Damage: (5d6+17)[*38*] (2d6 arrows, 1d6 crystal, 2d6 bane, +4 GMW, +2 FE, +3 Imp FE, +4 Hunting, +3 STR, +1 Bracers) Force + Good (from crystal) Crit on 19+

Rapid: (1d20+40)[*55*] 
Damage: (5d6+17)[*30*]

Attack1: (1d20+40)[*43*] 
Damage: (5d6+17)[*40*]

Attack2: (1d20+35)[*49*] 
Damage: (5d6+17)[*43*]

Attack3: (1d20+30)[*38*] 
Damage: (5d6+17)[*41*]

Attack4: (1d20+25)[*27*] 
Damage: (5d6+17)[*41*]

Primal scream still in effect.

----------


## Cavir

*Spoiler: Atalanta Crit*
Show

Haste: (1d20+40)[*46*]
Damage: (4d6+34)[*46*]

----------


## MikelaC1

The devastating attacks on both abominations finish them off, and with that, the last two dead amazon bodies turn to dust. The demi-plane shimmers suddenly and the group feels a lurch, and while the surroundings look the same, there is a sense that they have returned to Daystor prime. The captive amazons are still there, as are the dead bodies of Zikram and his abominations.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera*

The rapid turn of events makes Otrera's head swim a bit, but she supposed that it was all a good thing. She gestures for Hillock to join her as she spirals down to rejoin her colleagues.

*"Well.  That was.  Um.  

"I suppose we still need to figure out why he was sending his monstrosities after us in particular, and whether this is in fact the original."*

----------


## Cavir

*Sora* glances around the sudden change back to reality. She floats towards the captives, mind still racing from combat but slowing down. *"Atalanta, keep watch from above for any more surprises and see if there are any signs of where Zikram lived please? Otrera, from your earlier spell are there any buildings or caves around? I agree we need to make sure we aren't being fooled by that body. Mulcri, would you help search him too? Tinac, help me with the captives please?"*

Sora begins unbinding the captives, greeting each and checking on their condition along the way. She pulls out the two waterskins and food rations she has for them to share. *"It's not much, but it's a start. Can you tell us more of what you know about Zikram? Did he have a place to sleep?"*

*Atalanta* nods and rises up further into the air. Her eagle Nerva circles the area from above too.
Atalanta Spot (1d20+23)[*30*]
Nerva Spot (1d20+14)[*30*]

----------


## MikelaC1

The amazons are grateful for being freed and being given sustenance, by the looks of them, it doesnt look like Zikram thought much of giving food and water to his captives. Maybe because they didnt survive in captivity for long. Their greetings to the group take a traditional amazon form, which includes a lot of kissing. In response to Otrera's aside, one of the women perks up to say that she overheard Zikram cursing about "meddling intruders", which meant the only reason you got targeted was because you happened to be coming upriver which aggravated him. As for sleeping, they say he just slept in whatever place suited him in this demi plane.
The search of the body reveals the cube that he used to keep the initial party attacks at bay, along with a staff. Nearby in the glade is a sturdy wooden chest, which the amazons say held his spell books...or at least they think they were spell books as they were ponderous tomes. Wizardry being actually very rare among amazons, although they are among the most powerful sorcerers and witches in the world.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

Otrera considers Sora's question.

*"No, no structures in this region, only a few open glades like this one. Strange that there aren't more occupants in such a rich and fertile area. Perhaps Zikram simply scared off any other people - of any race - inhabiting this area."*

Otrera turns to Hillock.

*"Angelbird, Hillock!"
*
Both transform into sharp-faced and elegant Avorals, seeming to combine the best qualities of a bird of prey and an angel.  They move to assist the surviving amazons as they are able.

*"May I ask where you are from, madam? Were you kidnapped from your home, or while travelling?  Where would you wish to go now that you are free?"*

Otrera takes a moment to look over the glade now that they have returned there, to make sure there were no other surprises.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Otrera and Hillock transform into Avorals, which can use Lay on Hands to cure...a lot of damage.  They work to restore the Amazons to full health.  Heal check to see if there are any other conditions afflicting them: (1d20+14)[*21*] 

The avoral form also gives True Seeing, which Otrera uses to look over the surviving amazons, the dead body of Zikram and the surrounding glade.

----------


## Cavir

*Sora*

*"The disappearing bodies is a clue. We probably randomly came across the first beasts. Once we killed them the missing bodies would have been an alarm for Zikram. Thus the 'meddling intruders' comment and taking off with the scorpions on a beeline for us."* 

How many are there? It matters for teleportation. No dead amazons right (which would allude to beasts still being around somewhere)?

----------


## Aracor

Well, the corpse is supposed to know anything that the former "owner" knew. So to me, the idea of casting _speak with dead_ seems like a wonderful idea! It should be able to tell us a lot, especially if we ask questions such as "Where is a clone of Zikram?"

Can anyone cast it?

----------


## Cavir

*"Or even a Gentle Repose spell to hold it until we have the means for speaking with the dead."

"The council may have their own questions too."*

----------


## Debatra

Mulcri will look around for any other auras with her Arcane Sight, then cast Analyze Dweomer to examine the staff, cube, and Zikram's corpse (as well as any other things she may find).

----------


## MikelaC1

> *Otrera and Hillock*
> 
> Otrera considers Sora's question.
> 
> *"No, no structures in this region, only a few open glades like this one. Strange that there aren't more occupants in such a rich and fertile area. Perhaps Zikram simply scared off any other people - of any race - inhabiting this area."*
> 
> Otrera turns to Hillock.
> 
> *"Angelbird, Hillock!"
> ...


The Amazon forest has always been considered off limits to setters, so no matter how fertile it is, its not going to have farmers. As well the high amount of rain of the forest makes farming certain types of crops problematic
We are from the Gardens and were just out on an adventure, we will probably just return home




> *Sora*
> 
> *"The disappearing bodies is a clue. We probably randomly came across the first beasts. Once we killed them the missing bodies would have been an alarm for Zikram. Thus the 'meddling intruders' comment and taking off with the scorpions on a beeline for us."* 
> 
> How many are there? It matters for teleportation. No dead amazons right (which would allude to beasts still being around somewhere)?


No more dead amazons, there are 4 surviving ones.




> Well, the corpse is supposed to know anything that the former "owner" knew. So to me, the idea of casting _speak with dead_ seems like a wonderful idea! It should be able to tell us a lot, especially if we ask questions such as "Where is a clone of Zikram?"
> 
> Can anyone cast it?


Necromantic spells are very difficult to find in amazon society. Tishtinian priestesses are specifically forbidden from casting them




> *"Or even a Gentle Repose spell to hold it until we have the means for speaking with the dead."
> 
> "The council may have their own questions too."*


Casandra would be able to contact them, and is likely connected with them to an extent.




> Mulcri will look around for any other auras with her Arcane Sight, then cast Analyze Dweomer to examine the staff, cube, and Zikram's corpse (as well as any other things she may find).


Cube of Force, Rod of Greater Quicken Metamagic, a dead body

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

Otrera nods at the news from the four surviving Amazons, and glances over at Sora.

*"If we don't have a way to speak with the body ourselves, I'm happy to return to the body to the priestesses and be back in a few minutes.  Would you be able to bring these brave women home to the Gardens?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Unless someone else wants to do something with the body of Zikram (or possibly "Zikram"), Otrera and Hillock will turn into Trumpet Archons, stick the body in an extradimensional space and transport it back to the council.  A brief and clear explanation of what they've come across and what the body might or might not be, and they can be back in a few minutes.

----------


## Cavir

*Sora*

*"I had thought to do a Sending to them but your idea is more thorough. A gruesome present to suddenly show up with."

"Mulcri, Tessa, would you check into the chest over there? I would not be surprised if it had a magical trap. His spellbook would be interesting."*  

Sora turns to the newly freed. *"Do you know what happened to your gear? Is it in the chest? We are headed to the Gardens and have a boat waiting for us once we get back to the river. You are welcome to join us."*

----------


## Debatra

While her Analyze Dweomer spell is still running, Mulcri will inspect the chest as well, which I totally didn't just miss any mention of before.  :Small Red Face:

----------


## MikelaC1

> *Sora*
> 
> *"I had thought to do a Sending to them but your idea is more thorough. A gruesome present to suddenly show up with."
> 
> "Mulcri, Tessa, would you check into the chest over there? I would not be surprised if it had a magical trap. His spellbook would be interesting."*  
> 
> Sora turns to the newly freed. *"Do you know what happened to your gear? Is it in the chest? We are headed to the Gardens and have a boat waiting for us once we get back to the river. You are welcome to join us."*


He destroyed all of our magic gear. He's likely a follower of Kotep for that reason. We would welcome the ride




> While her Analyze Dweomer spell is still running, Mulcri will inspect the chest as well, which I totally didn't just miss any mention of before.


I prepared _Explosive Runes_ today

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera & Hillock*

Hearing no objections, Otrera and Hillock take the pudgy ex-Zikram into a bag and transform into Trumpet Archons.  Because if you're going to show up unannounced with a dead body, at least be ready with a fancy fanfare.

They vanish back to the place where they had first met the priestesses in order to track them down and explain the situation.

----------


## MikelaC1

Otrera teleports back to the meeting room, she gets the impression she is caught in an Anticipate Teleport trap because when she appears, Elinon and Tiffany are already waiting for her. They inspect the body of Zikram, doing some divinations on him, and then Tiffany announces that it is indeed Zikram.  She disintegrates the body and then just to be sure, disintegrates the dust. She teleports back to the glade with Otrera and inspects the area for a few minutes, casting some divinations and then is able to say that he didnt leave any clones or lich-like soul gems somewhere around, he is truly dead. 
(Party goes up 1 level)
She tells the group that Zikram had a price on his head from many good organizations, and the total works out to 50,000 gold pieces each. The amount has been added to your respective accounts. (yes, Daystor has a fully integrated and large scale banking system)

She also looks over the chest and deactivates the explosive runes with a simple wave of her hand. Opening the chest, she takes out several tomes that she hands to the group, calling them Zikram's spell books. 
9th: Energy Drain, Mass Hold Monster, Time Stop
8th: Mind Blank, Moment of Prescience, Polar Ray, Temporal Stasis, Greater Shout
7th: Greater Teleport, Delayed Blast Fireball, Limited Wish, Greater Dispelling Screen, Energy Immunity
6th: Superior Resistance Disintigrate, True Seeing, Globe of Invulnerability
5th: Arc of Lightning, Feeblemind, Contact Other Plane, Cone of Cold, Cacophonic Burst, Mass Fire Shield 
4th: Dimensional Anchor, Stoneskin, Orb of Cold, Confusion, Fire Shield, Ice Storm
3rd: Greater Mage Armor, Fireball, Lightning Bolt, Bite of the Wererat
2nd: Bulls Strength, Scorching Ray, Mirror Image, Bears Endurance, Blur
1st: Identify, Magic Missile, Burning Hands, Charm Person, Shield

Finally, she pulls out two more tomes. She studies them for a moment, casting more divinations and then says they are books that detailed the process of using amazons to create the abominations, she isnt even gong to open them as they would on a par with the fabled Necronomicon or Demonomicon in their evil content. She places them back on the ground and hits them with a disintegrate spell and then, as she did with Zikram, disintegrates the remains. 

Wiping her hands, she confirms that the rod is Greater Quicken metamagic, a cube of force and a headband of intellect +6. 

I cant teleport you to the City of Gardens, not only would that be incredibly rude, it would also utterly fail. As amazons, you wont have any trouble sailing the rest of the way in.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

*"Thank you, Tiffany.  This has been immensely helpful."*

She turns to her colleagues.

*"None of Zikram's belongings hold special interest to me, although I suppose that headband would change Hillock's perspective significantly, even if we just make use of it for now.  

"Perhaps we can discuss next steps on the way back. Now that there's no need to remain below the canopy, I believe i can get us back to boat in an hour or two.  We may yet make some headway today."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Gold dragons fly fast.  And can easily carry everyone.

----------


## Cavir

Sora gives a respectful nod and greeting to Tiffany when she and Otrera reappear, also delayed via Sora's Anticipate Teleport. She's patient and glad for Tiffany's thoroughness. 

*"My plan was to teleport us all back to the boat. Flying back is fine. Either way we are not taking a shortcut for the river passage. Thank you Tiffany."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'm away and the current hotel internet is blocking my access back to my home PC. The main update for the level up is a new spell known. Hopefully it's ok to choose that spell later once I get home or different access and in the meantime keep moving forward.

----------


## Aracor

Tessa nods at Sora. I thought the plan was to teleport back as well. I'm sure we have enough spells to get everyone back.

----------


## ngilop

Teleporting or flying back, either is good for me. Tinac says as he quickly glances over what used to be the belongings of Zikram.

----------


## MikelaC1

(while people are updating their PCs and deciding on treasure distribution, I will post this forward)

The group makes their way back to the ship, Captain Karl does not ask how it went, seeing as all of you survived and starts the journey once again. For the rest of the trip, the group is not menaced by any giant vermin, much to the chagrin of the piranha and eventually you pass beyond their feeding grounds as well. Its several more days to the City, as you draw closer, you get the feeling you are being watched from the shorelines but you cannot see anything, even with true seeing and arcane sight. Those of you actually born in Amazonia know that the watchers are the legendary forest runners of the Amazons, so blended with nature and their surroundings that they are impossible to detect. If there were not any amazons on board, you have no doubt that the ship would, at best, be turned around and sent back downriver with no memory of even being here, and at worst, filled with so many arrows that you would be dead before you even hit the deck. For now, your passage is just noted and observed, although you know that the Queen and the City will be advised of your imminent arrival. 
When you do arrive at the City of Gardens, an honor guard is at the dock, waiting for you and ready to escort you to see the Queen, the almost mythical Casandra Sontin III. There are many beautiful mortal women in Daystor and if you were to ask 100 men to give their list of the top 10, you would get 100 different lists from position 10 to 2....but Casandra's name would be on the top of every one. Very few Queens have worn the name Casandra, she is only the third in the hundreds of years of amazon history and it is not one taken lightly, but from what can be gleaned from the history books, the current Casandra surpasses them all, her beauty made even more irresistible by the fact that she doesnt put on airs or be stuck up about it, in fact, if you were to ask her, she probably wouldnt even take the title. The beauty on the outside springs from the true beauty on the inside as Casandra has the heart and skill of a warrior that only a few would hope to match. 
When shown into her presence, she greets you all warmly We welcome you back to the Gardens, those of you born here and those making their first pilgrimage. We always rejoice when a sister returns to us, but I somehow think you are not just here for a visit but are passing through. Pray tell how your travels were and where you intend your path to lead.

----------


## Cavir

*Sora*

On the ship, Sora spends a lot of her time at the highest point for twofold reasons. One is to enjoy the beauty of Amazonian wilderness. The other to ensure the forest runners easily notice her and don't take issue with the expert male crew controlling the ship. When she does feel they are being watched Sora gives a respectful Amazonian warrior salute towards both sides of the river, not expecting an acknowledgement that would be counter to their mission. Sora also takes time to get to know the four passengers they picked up along the way.

With the City of Gardens in sight Sora uses magic to freshen up and is open to do the same for the others. Disembarking, she greets those in the honor guard she has met before and acknowledges those new to her.

Entering the grand hall, Sora is glad to be there again. She follows the honor guard and presents herself to the queen with all the sincere grace she has. Queen Cassandra deserves no less.

*"Your majesty, we are honored with this audience. I am glad to arrive at the Gardens once again. Your thoughts do not deceive you. On a previous mission we ruined an evil mining operation and saved a number of dwarves. For that, King Greybeard has requested our presence. As was proper we sailed from New Kroy. Along the way we battled abominations in the form of vermin the size of dragons. We traced them back to their source and found Zikram, who was thought dead. We were victorious over him and saved four sisters who had not been transformed yet. We seek to resupply here and upon your leave continue onward to the Iron Hall."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

19th level version of Sora here. Still a little bit of work left.

Diplomacy to give proper respect. (1d20+31)[*44*]

----------


## MikelaC1

Zikram was still alive and set up operations this close to the Gardens A troubled look crosses Casandra's face, and when the four captured amazons nod confirmation of Zikram, she summons the leader of the forest runners, ordering that the guard double its patrol radius and activate 50% of its reservists...implicit in these orders is that the rangers "screwed the pooch" in letting Zikram get this close, and judging by the suddenly stiff back of the captain and her vengeful glance at the party, she doesnt care for being blamed. And what does old greybones want with you?, the way she uses the name and her tone, the party infers its just a bit of an inside joke as relations between the dwarves and amazons have always been good.

----------


## Aracor

Tessa speaks up: He wants to give us an award for saving dwarven slaves from devils. We've been told that it would seriously offend them to not accept.

It's worth noting that Zikram was...both here and not here. He was hiding on a demi-plane, and the fact that we discovered him was completely lucky.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

By the end of the river journey, the desert folk have gotten much more comfortable with this life on the river, and even if humidity would never be her favourite thing, Otrera came to delight in a daily swim (in a suitably rugged Water Elemental form) under the boat, observing the vibrant aquatic landscape and noting the wrecks and remnants of less fortunate boats.

The addition of Zikram's headband has completely transformed Hillock's world.  He begins to work on his mastery of the shared language, and while the normal sequence of words sometimes eludes him, his vocabulary expands rapidly.  He spends hours upon hours quizzing others about words and delighted at this new realm of experience.

As the group bids farewell to the boat and its irascible captain, Otrera settles for a handshake and a respectful nod, but Hillock hugs him in a dire-elephant-with-the-strength-of-a-Solar kind of way, and speaks quickly and excitedly about how much fun the trip has been.

--

The usually composed Otrera is actually nervous to be entering the City of Gardens for the first time.  Her tribe was a distant offshoot of the Amazonians, and she wasn't sure if these women would even see them as legitimate sisters.  Cassandra's warm greeting reassures her significantly, and she just begins to relax.

Taking on a slightly idealized version of her actual appearance, Otrera bows to Cassandra, and is pleased to have others do the talking for them.  Hillock is also back in the same burly human form he took on when the group was first assembled, but he is no longer either silent or reserved.  In fact, he seems to goggle unreservedly at Cassandra's grace and warmth.

*"Oh gosh you are pretty so so!!  This place is pretty so too but you are the prettiest person that I have ever seen!  Wow!"*

----------


## MikelaC1

Will you be staying here long enough for a celebration party? The defeat of an evil like Zikram should be honored.

----------


## Debatra

Mulcri will step forward at that. "We have the time, Your Majesty, but our group is trying to remain low-profile to the extent that we are able. We're only even accepting the Dwarves' invitation because it would be insulting not to. By that same token, we would be honored to attend whatever celebration you have in mind, but we would prefer to at least not be identified as the ones responsible for Zikram's defeat."

----------


## MikelaC1

Very well then, tomorrow shall be an Amazon Festival Day. Immediately on making this proclamation, the amazons of the court start scurrying around to make preparations. Obstacle race courses will be set up, along with swimming races and archery tournaments. The arts are not overlooked as song and dance competitions are set, along with any painting or poetry demonstrations. Hunters go out with instructions to get a deer and a boar, while amazons are by no means vegetarians, meat is more a of side dish than a main course (the idea of eating a 30 pound porterhouse is complete foreign to them) and the gatherers set out to collect a feast of fruits, nuts and berries that constitute the main portion of the amazon diet. Just to be polite, Daciana (high priestess of the Three), Zanthia (priestess of Sabrina) and Dalcar (priestess of Nocticula) are invited, although Casandra has doubts about the last one showing, and through it all, no mention is made of Zikram being defeated; Casandra promising that the two priestesses will be updated if they show.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

Otrera literally takes Hillock in hand, the better to take care of the eager naif. 

*"Your hospitality outstrips our deserving, my lady.  A few of us are hunters of some skill. If you are sending out a hunting party, I for one would be honoured to learn from the unparalleled stealth and steadiness of the forest runners.  May we be permitted to join in?"*

If permission is granted, Otrera and Hillock do indeed tag along, not so much to try to make the kill as to learn the ways of the forest from the undisputed experts.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

If given an opportunity to join the forest runners, Otrera will indeed work to learn the ways of this still-fairly-unfamiliar terrain.  

She'll also pause to cast Lay of the Land once she's out of the city proper, the better to be prepared for the next leg of their journey.

----------


## Cavir

*Atalanta*

*"I too request to join. The forest is where I am home."*

----------


## Aracor

Tessa will definitely participate in the obstacle courses, along with any footraces. She...kind of has an advantage in races even without using any magic.

----------


## ngilop

Tinac just shakes his head. I am by no means an athlete let alone the fact I am far from an amazon myself. So, no obstacle course for me. I will, of course, render aid to any who become injured.

----------


## Debatra

Instead of painting, Mulcri will entertain by conjuring illusions of various subjects, scenery, and what-have-you. She'll even get into some more abstract images, featuring little more than just various patterns and color combinations.

----------


## MikelaC1

As a druid, Otrera is one with nature, however her experience with forests is very limited, she would be able to hide in the vastness of a desert but what these women can do in a forest is astounding. The forest runners are a bit standoffish at first, still smarting a bit from the rebuke the party's success caused them but it is smoothed over soon enough and Otrera learns more about the forest in one evening than she had in all of her early life. In short order, a perfect boar and deer are professionally slain (the amazons taking no more from the forest than what is needed) and they return to the Gardens, turning them over to the those in charge of doing the prep work and cooking. 
The rest of the group spends the rest of the first day wandering around the city, either renewing friendships or making new ones. Tinoc in particular marvels at the beauty of the city and its inhabitants, having never been around such a wonderful natural setting and so many friendly women. If he chooses, there are one or two amazons who are willing to be even more than "friends" for the evening. The city is not named City of Gardens because it sounds cool, the gardens in here are colorful and extensive, featuring all manner of wild flowers, many of which are completely unknown to the outside world. The obstacle course races are quickly assembled, Tessa being given a walking through guide to the path and the rules, she gets the impression that her swiftblade talents are going to make her the woman to beat but she does get fleeting glimpses of another woman whom she thinks might be a real challenge, when she asks about her, the organizers say her nickname is lightning bolt or just bolt. The arts areas are also being set up, Mulcri providing a sort of pre-game light and magic show to entertain the workers, while the artists slowly come in and out, just checking the area and hopefully getting their muse ready for the next day, competitors not being allowed to start their work until daybreak of the day of the competitions. 
By late in the evening, the first few whiffs of the roasting boar and deer are becoming slightly noticeable, both being slow roasted on spits that are turned by paddlewheels relying on the currents of the river. Tables loaded with fruits and nuts are already groaning under the weight and it seems like even more is coming in. The party catches a brief glimpse of two women who might give Casandra a run for the money in the looks department (although still coming up a bit short), questions about them reveal that they are Zanthia Bindar (high priestess of Sabrina) and Daciana Solaya (high priestess of the Three-Who-Are-One), they are probably being briefed on the demise of Zikram.

(Anything else that day/night or we go to the celebration)

----------


## Cavir

Sora was born in the City of Gardens but raised mostly on another continent. They came back to the Gardens enough for Sora to participate in many traditions. Tomorrow she would run the obstacle course. She had born two children, focused on her arcane training, and grown used to the multitude of magics she had acquired in the service of two empires. She wasn't the strongest nor most agile amazon. She knew it was unlikely for her to win but her endurance and willpower would see her through. It wasn't about winning, it was about taking part in the tradition, thriving in the excitement, and challenging herself. Outside of the obstacle course, Sora's time would be filled with socializing with many friends and acquaintances. She hoped to chat with the leader of the forest runners to smooth things over since Sora had not meant to cause an issue but the woman would probably be busy with coordinating the expanded tasks given to her.

The afternoon before the feast day Sora hit the market areas. She bought a an appropriate amazon outfit to wear for the obstacle course and shopped for new magical gear. Once that was done, she enjoyed the sights of the Gardens.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

Otrera is clearly a neophyte in the ways of the forest, and is effusively respectful to the forest runners who open their ways to her.  She watches and listens, not only to what they say, of course, but to the way in which they place a foot.  Their movement through trees.  Their contact, or lack thereof, with the underbrush.  The repeated ambushes from the surrounding forest during the voyage upriver had emphasized how ill-prepared Otrera had been to navigate this environment.

Hillock is also delighted by this opportunity.  Normally a creature who lives his life out in the open, this often claustrophobic environment had taken him some time to get used to, but the sheer variety of shades of green and brown, the array of textures to be found in the jungle, the absolute primacy of water, was all a total revelation to him.  

At a pause for rest and food, Otrera casts her divination to learn more about the surrounding territory.  She also asks the runners what surprises are most likely to lie before them on the final journey up into the Mountains.

As they return from the hunt, Otrera and Hillock make a game of sorts out of assuming the forms of various creatures as the Runners describe them, both to cement their understanding of this world and to pay tribute to its inhabitants.  As they near the city proper, Hillock briefly assumes his own form, trumpeting happily and striding forward.  A day well spent.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Otrera casts Lay of the Land outside the city. 
 She is trying to gather information from the runners about what to expect on the next leg of their journey.

----------


## ngilop

Tinac politely smiles at the amazonian women who give him a bit more attention than the others, but makes it known that he is not interested in anything they are offering.

----------


## Debatra

During spare moments between helping with other preparations, Mulcri will attempt to talk to each of her compatriots, offering to help design something fancy for them to wear to the next day's events, as well as potentially to the Iron Hall. She'll take time with each of them if able, having them describe what they would like to wear and using some of her illusion magic to provide a visual aid, altering the figments until they love the results.

Later that night, a little more magic allows what could normally take weeks to be done in minutes, leaving the Gray Elf with a fancy new outfit for each of her comrades who wanted one. Herself included of course.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'd been considering this for a while for the Dwarves' event, but I may as well see if it can be done in time for this one as well. Between Fabricate, Moment of Prescience, and Mulcri's already high Craft modifier, it can likely all be done in a night. And with a _minimum_ Craft check result of 35 if you care about me rolling it. You know what? I'll just take ten for 44 across the board.

----------


## Aracor

Tessa wanders through the gardens that she hasn't been to in over four years, breathing and relaxing. This doesn't mean she isn't still prepared to jump at a moment's notice, but it IS nice to be able to simply appreciate beauty and not worry about the next time she'll need to draw her sword and defend herself again. She seeks out the old groundskeeper, who was a stately, elderly woman who always had time to offer advice to more than one young warrior when she was being dressed down once again for not getting her guard up in time, and another set of bruises because she didn't fall properly.

In addition, she travels back to the training grounds. She even offers to spend an hour leading the new prospects through exercises. She offers the young women both corrections as well as encouragement. And she tells (true) anecdotal stories about how SHE had felt as a raw recruit here nearly twenty years ago. And possibly some stories about the current training master as well. She'll even offer a chance to spar.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I personally have no actual knowledge of names or anything for these people, so I'm not adding them. But I can easily picture Tessa having friends among the forest runners, trainers, guards, and more. Depending on the age of whoever is the current training master, Tessa may have some stories about when SHE was a recruit.

----------


## MikelaC1

Atalanta gathers the group together on the morning of the festival, telling them that she feels that she is out of her league with these missions and she will not be continuing on to the dwarven lands. She will, however, be taking part in the archery competitions. The day of the festival dawns with wonderfully perfect weather, the artists were the first out in the field, some working faster than others. The woman working the fastest is Karinda, most of the amazons didnt even know she would be in this competition and her arrival pretty means everyone else is playing for second place. Meanwhile, the first rounds of the archery tournament are being played out and Atalanta seems to be dominating. 
The obstacle/race courses are the highlight of the first half of the festival, there are three heats in the first round with the top two finishers from each heat advancing to the finals. Tessa, Sora and Lightning Bolt are all in separate heats,  and all three win their heat, moving on to the title race. Areas are being cleared for the dancing and music parts of the festival and a stage is set up on the other side of the fields for what the amazons are describing is a special demonstration of skill.

----------


## MikelaC1

Its a jittery start at the finals, several false starts show the nerves. When the race finally gets a good start, both swiftblades blaze out of the blooks, easily outdistancing the rest of the field. Unfortunately for Tessa, while her speed is great, Lightning Bolt is built only for speed and races and is able to slowly but surely pull away from her, leaving her to settle for silver. Sora pulls in third for a bronze. 
Over at the archery competition, Atalanta acquits herself well and also pulls in a silver medal. 
Most of the painters are still creating their works, however Karinda's is finished, a striking depiction of the group of heros taking down Zikram, clearly she had talked with some of the rescued amazons. 

The Festival is now seeming to divide between two stages, on one stage a troupe of dancers is beginning to set up for a performance and on the other stage the group can see some very complicated and intertwined locks on tables, no one is out on stage yet. 
Individual choice where you go, it looks like the dancers will be first up.

----------


## Aracor

Tessa accepts her loss gracefully, and congratulates the winner.

Lightning Bolt, you have incorporated speed into your very soul, and I salute you! Congratulations on your victory, and I'll be happy to give you a rematch in the future if you're interested!

----------


## ngilop

Tinac walks up to the table with all the locks, finding it most peculiar.

----------


## MikelaC1

There are actually 5 sets of locks on the table, and as soon as the audience fills out, 5 women walk to stand behind one set each. 4 of the women are just normal amazons, however the fifth is dressed from head to toe in a cat jumpsuit, even down to having a cowl in the shape of a cat head, complete with whiskers and everything. The women are all introduced, this one woman is introduced as simply the Black Cat. The challenge is said to be who can unlock the whole complex the fastest. The judge calls out the start, and the Black Cat is faster than lightning. No other woman is even half done before the Cat drops her locks to the table. finished. 
The two slowest women are eliminated and an even more complex series is brought forth, and this time. the women are also bound with locks and chains. Once again the judge calls a start, it looks like the Cat is almost dislocating all of her limbs in order to escape the chains, except where locks need to be picked, and the complex set on the table is no match for her skills.

----------


## DebbieD

And for my last demonstration, I will perform the under water escape trick. Very few people are able to perform this trick and none within the last 100 years. The Cat is bound once again, with locks and chains in addition to the straightjacket. She is lowered into a glass tank of water, and at the last second, she drops under the water and the lid is slammed shut and locked with two locks, openings only large enough for hands to come through. The water immediately begins to churn and thrash as she gets herself out of the constraints. Two women are standing by with hammers to smash open the tank if it goes too long but suddenly two hands appear through the openings. Without even being able to see the locks, both of them are expertly picked and the Black Cat emerges, dripping wet but successful in one of the toughest challenges a rogue can face. 
Tah-dah!
The audience explodes with cheers

----------


## Cavir

Sora didn't have the specialized speed training of some of the others but she had her own advantage. At the Erandol Warmage Academy she had helped implement new obstacle courses based on Amazon traditions. Some of the lesser fit students weren't happy about it. To Sora getting to the right place at the right time, especially when the enemy wasn't expecting it, was an important part of defeating ones enemy. Those extra hours of training carried Sora through the first round and well enough in the final round to still medal. She was quite happy for herself and even more so for the two ahead of her.

Given the choice of stages, Sora chooses the locks. The mental challenge more appealing to her. She hadn't expected to see such skill  and even if she had she was still quite impressed. Sora joined in the loud applause for the Black Cat.

----------


## MikelaC1

(Well not much other RP going on, so I intend to wrap up this little interlude)
After one or two troupes give opening performances, the actual feast begins. As expected, plates are mostly fruits and nuts with meat served as a garnish and not a main course. The beverages are mostly fruit based alcohol, light enough that no one will get plastered but with enough of a kick to be enjoyable. After the meal, more dance troupes perform, the grace and style is nearly hypnotic, and with several performances, Tinoc seems overcome and gently drops off. With Tinac out, the dances turn to very ancient amazon routines, ones that speak to their history and the old traditions. Ones that are not for outworlders to ever witness. The dances last most of the rest of the night, and slowly but surely the festival winds down. 

The next morning, Casandra is ready to see the group off, and with her is the Black Cat, still in costume. I wish you well in your continued quests. I hear that one of your group, Atalanta, has decided her path leads her elsewhere. However, the Black Cat has expressed an interest in joining your team, and I think she would make a valuable ally to you. While she has the talents of a thief, I vouch for her honesty, in fact, she almost never keeps many of the things she has stolen, in most cases she anonymously returns the goods, along with detailed instructions of where their security protections fell short. Her stealth powers are the stuff of legends.

----------


## Cavir

Sora continues to fully embrace the festivities. The food, the drink, the dancing, the camaraderie, were all things not to miss. Once the more private amazon routines started Sora really wished her children were there to see it too. In Erandol the traditional alcohols which were stronger so she was able to keep on enjoying the fruity amazon delights more than most. She was thankful for the ring of hers that allowed her to get through a night with very little sleep. It'd be unthinkable to show up yawning in front of the dwarven king.

In the morning Sora had changed back to her typical yet well cleaned adventuring attire and gear. She was happy and honored again to have the queen seeing them off. Upon the Black Cat's introduction, Sora warmly greeted her and glanced around the group to see if there were any objections. *"It would be folly to turn down such a referral and such skill. Understanding we battle the worst that this plane and others can throw at us, you are most welcome to join us."

"Thank you, Your Majesty, for all of the honors you have granted us."*

----------


## Aracor

Tessa dances, chats, and enjoys herself until well into the morning hours. She loves the chance to embrace her people and their celebrations, and since she knows they'll be moving on soon - she intends to wring every bit of enjoyment and happiness she can out of the time she has in the City.

Her response to the Black Cat:
Well, I can definitely appreciate someone who uses her talents to the fullest! I hope you don't plan on returning anything to the forces of darkness, though!

She winks.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

On the evening of the feast, Otrera is reserved, watching much and saying little.  The chieftain is intrigued by the festivities, so different than those of her people.  Mostly, though, she stays near Hillock, to steer him away from the worst excesses of consumption and curiosity.

Both try to dpend time with Atalanta over the course of the evening, trading promises to visit and to keep in touch. The mighty hunter would be missed.

In the morning, both Otrera and Hillock are proud to be sporting some of Mulcri's new creations.  

Otrera bows to Black Cat, smiling a welcome, but Hillock is more effusive.  In his appearance as a large open-faced man, he rushes to the talented artist and gives her a big bear hug of welcome.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sorry for the radio silence. Work + Life have been more absorbing than usual this week.

----------


## Debatra

Aside from her preparations regarding her friends' wardrobes, Mulcri will mostly keep to herself in the time leading up to the event. Though when the time comes she will happily mingle with the others and meet some new people. While her skills wouldn't really impress anyone, she will sing and dance when the time comes just for the fun of it.

When the Black Cat is introduced tot them, the Elf will gladly offer her hand. "Excellent. Someone with your skills will be of great use to our endeavors."

----------


## MikelaC1

The first day of travel up the mountain is uneventful, except for a chance encounter with several orcs being lead by an ogre, who foolishly try to challenge the party and end up on the wrong side of the affair. Continuing the next day, its about noon when Otrera and Hillock descend from the sky to report a party of 5 fire giants progressing towards them. The group has about 5 minutes to prepare, but there are not a whole lot of places to provide cover.

----------


## Aracor

Is this..something we need to be concerned about? I mean, from my perspective we fly up and just...leave. 

Or perhaps Sora just casts Dimension Door and we simply bounce past them?

----------


## ngilop

I am just going to hazard a guess and say, those big guys are pretty far from home. Tinac undoes the invisibility magic of his ring as he steps toward those giants Greetings, I just feel the need to let you know that if ill will is your intent, it is not going to end well for any of you. It will for us, as we will mostly be unscathed.. but you all will either be dead, or very dead... and yes, there is a difference. Tinac rather enjoyed his stroll through the forest and most certainly does not want it soured by some big stinkin' giants looking for trouble. His attempt at diplomacy is not sarcastic and indeed he means every words of what he said.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Diplomancy check: (1d20+29)[*46*]

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

After Otrera reports their findings, she uses shapeshifting magic.  *"Let's look like friends of theirs, Hillock."*

Hillock transforms briefly back to his natural form, and Otrera retrieves two of the cloud giant polearms from the harness on his side.  They then both transform into cloud giants, dressed in flowing robes.  She gestures for Hillock to stay close to Tinac, and to protect him as the need arises.  Her words to the fire giants follow close on Tinac's, and are meant to support his.

*"Hello!  We hadn't been told that there were fire giants living in this area.  Are you far from home?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Otrera and Hillock will shapechange into cloud giants, and each will take one of the +4 glaives(?) that the giants used in our first fight.  

Otrera auto-succeeds on an Aid Another attempt for Tinac's diplomacy.

----------


## MikelaC1

The only response to both of the party's questions is for the giants to unlimber their greatswords, as one calls out....Time for beating, girls

(initiative and actions)

----------


## Debatra

Mulcri will ascend at that, hovering just out of the Giants' melee reach, attempting to subtly cast as she rises.

*Spoiler*
Show

Initiative: (1d20+19)[*35*]

Cast Friend to FoePHB2 114 on the Giants, Will 28 or be convinced their nearest ally is an enemy and attack them until the first time they deal damage (or for 38 rounds, but they'll probably hit long before then). (And of course Once a Fool/Creeping Vulnerability for Enchantments).
Sleight of Hand: (1d20+36)[*49*]

187/187
AC 39, T 33, FF 31, TFF 25
40% Miss Chance
See Invisibility, 120' Arcane Sight, 90' Blindsense, Automatically know of all spellcasting with 60'.
Most likely potential Immediate actions: Stay the Hand, Greater Mirror Image

----------


## Cavir

*Sora*

*"Fire giants this close to Iron Hall? Surprising, unless they are somehow on friendly terms. Even if so, better to be prepared."* Sora casts some defensive spells long before the giants are in range.

Sora watches as Tinac takes lead in the talks. He spoke the truth but surely wasn't what such brutes would take kindly too. Their loss. She casts a spell and the five fire giants float up into the air, gravity having turned against them. Sora also floats up into the air, but that is under her own control

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Prep spells:
Resist Energy, Mass (Fire Resist 30) on whole party
Telepathic Bond on whole party
Absorption
See Invisibility
Chained Keen Edge (for everyone) (renewed since the morning casting is probably gone)

Init: (1d20+12)[*27*]
Reverse Gravity Ten 10' squares, so two per giant stacked on top of each other so they can't reach the ground. No save/SR.

Saving my immediate action in case I want to counter their actions.

----------


## DebbieD

The Cat, hiding on the fringes, silently moves into a position and attempts to find a giant that is under attack from someone and then launches a nasty flanking sneak attack on it. 

(1d20+10)[*18*] initiative
(1d20+56)[*62*] hide
(1d20+56)[*61*] move silently
(1d20+27)[*28*] attack & [roll]d61d6[/roll] damage + (10d6)[*32*] sneak

----------


## ngilop

Girls, girls?... GIRLS!! I AM A GUY YOU MORONIC OAFS!!!!!!!!!! Tinac says, obviously angered. He quickly chants out an incantation and everybody feels themselves filled with the same fury that Tinac is feeling.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Initiative: (1d20+5)[*15*] 
Casting Righteous Wrath of the Faithful: for 19 rounds all allies gain an additional attack at their highest BaB as well a+3 morale bonus on weapon attacks and damage.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera*

Otrera leans down to attempt to calm Tinac with a smile.

*"I, uh, don't think that that should be your take-away from this situation."*

Lunging forward in anticipation of the giants' clear intent, Otrera and Hillock stop short of the great lumbering oafs and drop forward, losing limbs while growing heads.  They literally turn blue with anticipation, and breath a mass of frost over the overheated brutes.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Initiative:  (1d20+6)[*10*]

Their intention is to get close enough to the giants with a move action (60' movement rate) and then use a free action to turn into 12-headed cryohydras.  Then to breathe over the five giants, catching as many as possible in their many cones as possible.

Otrera damage: [roll]3d6d6[/roll] cold damage, double if the giants count as Fire creatures.  Reflex 24 for half.
Hillock damage: [roll]3d6d6[/roll] cold damage, double if the giants count as Fire creatures.  Reflex 23 for half.

If the giants are way up in the air by the time the pair act, they will instead change immediately into silver dragons (Otrera large, Hillock huge) fly up to within 40' of the giants, and breathe over the group:
Otrera breath: (10d8)[*39*] cold damage, Reflex DC 25 for half, double if the giants count as fire creatures.
Hillock breath: [roll]12d8[/rolll] cold damage, Reflex DC 26 for half, double if the giants count as fire creatures.

----------


## Aracor

Before they arrive, Tessa casts a Shield spell on herself (duration 40 minutes).

When they arrive, Tessa smirks a bit, then says: I mean, if you're into that kind of thing. Sure. I don't think you'll like it though.

Then, she speeds up to a blur as she suddenly closes with them.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Swift action: Cast Haste, affecting everyone in the party.
Free action: Activate Arcane Strike. Sacrifice a 6th level spell to add +6 to attacks and +6d4 to damage for each attack.
Move action: Move up to a giant
Full-round action: Full attack on a giant

Attack 1: (1d20+45)[*57*] (Above 60 is a critical threat)
Attack 1 confirmation: (1d20+45)[*65*]

Damage 1: (2d6)[*9*] + 22 + (1d6)[*6*] Swift Surge + (1d6)[*2*] Cold + (6d4)[*13*] Arcane Strike
Confirmation damage 1: (2d6+21)[*28*]

Attack 2 (haste): (1d20+45)[*46*] (Above 60 is a critical threat)
Attack 1 confirmation: (1d20+45)[*50*]

Damage 2: (2d6)[*12*] + 22 + (1d6)[*1*] Swift Surge + (1d6)[*5*] Cold + (6d4)[*21*] Arcane Strike
Confirmation damage 1: (2d6+21)[*28*]

Attack 3: (1d20+40)[*57*] (Above 55 is a critical threat)
Attack 1 confirmation: (1d20+40)[*56*]

Damage 3: (2d6)[*9*] + 22 + (1d6)[*5*] Swift Surge + (1d6)[*6*] Cold + (6d4)[*15*] Arcane Strike
Confirmation damage 1: (2d6+21)[*28*]

Attack 4: (1d20+35)[*40*] (Above 50 is a critical threat)
Attack 1 confirmation: (1d20+35)[*39*]

Damage 4: (2d6)[*7*] + 22 + (1d6)[*3*] Swift Surge + (1d6)[*5*] Cold + (6d4)[*12*] Arcane Strike
Confirmation damage 1: (2d6+21)[*24*]

Attack 5: (1d20+30)[*33*] (Above 45 is a critical threat)
Attack 1 confirmation: (1d20+30)[*38*]

Damage 5: (2d6)[*7*] + 22 + (1d6)[*1*] Swift Surge + (1d6)[*6*] Cold + (6d4)[*17*] Arcane Strike
Confirmation damage 1: (2d6+21)[*28*]


Her possible immediate actions include Greater Mirror Image, Ruin Delver's Fortune, her Third Eye of Dampening, or her Ring of Greater Counterspelling.


Cliffnotes:
Attack #1: Hits 57, 50 physical + 2 cold damage
Attack #2: Misses (natural 1)
Attack #3: Hits 57, 56 to confirm, 51 physical (79 if crit) + 6 cold damage
Attack #4: Hits 40, 44 physical + 5 cold damage
Attack #5: Hits 33, 47 physical + 6 cold damage

----------


## Toliudar

Rerolls because I screwed up:
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Hydras:
Otrera damage: (36d6)[*122*] cold damage, double if the giants count as Fire creatures. Reflex 24 for half.
Hillock damage: (36d6)[*120*] cold damage, double if the giants count as Fire creatures. Reflex 23 for half.

Dragons:
Hillock breath: (12d8)[*52*] cold damage, Reflex DC 26 for half, double if the giants count as fire creatures.

----------


## MikelaC1

Mulcri is the first member to act, casting a spell that causes the giants to strike at each other. The effect only lasts for one round, as they hit in the first round and each take damage, but they are now unable to attack the party. Sora casts as well and the giants float up under the effect of reverse gravity, while Tessa follows, attacking one and dealing fatal damage. The floating of the giants is probably what causes the Black Cat to miss her attack. Tinac buffs the group, while Hillock and Otrera use breath weapons on the giants. 

At this point, things go from totally under control to totally out of control. There is a rush of air, but surprisingly no sound as a massive red dragon swoops overhead, breathing fire on the party
(24d10)[*129*] fire damage, DC40 for half
and causing a frightful presence effect on them
Will save DC:38 or become shaken
The dragon lands, still noiseless and shakes himself, as if casting off the silence spell he used to approach the group and bellows out WHO DARES TRESPASS ON THE ROUTE OF CHICXULUBI

----------


## Debatra

_"Sora, be ready to teleport us out of here if I have to cast Regroup."_

Mulcri is somewhat confused by the lack of any auras on the Dragon, though she quickly remembers that she herself uses multiple redundant methods to shield herself from Divinations. She decides to play it safe and Dispel first. As she does, she reaches into her Haversack for her new toy.

*Spoiler*
Show

Reaving Dispel, automatically succeeding on the Spellcraft checks. Feel free to secretly roll how you will for the Dispel checks.
SoH: (1d20+36)[*40*]

Grab her Quicken Rod form the Haversack, then cast Quickened Time Stop.
SoH: (1d20+36)[*40*]

153/187
AC 39, T 33, FF 31, TFF 25
40% Miss Chance
See Invisibility, 120' Arcane Sight, 90' Blindsense, Automatically know of all spellcasting with 60', can attempt to identify _even if I can not perceive the components_, once per day redirect/counter.
Most likely potential Immediate actions: Stay the Hand, Ring of Spell-Battle

----------


## Cavir

Sora spoke to the party telepathically and rapidly. *"Chicxulubi is one of the most powerful reds in the world. He has Hellfire that ignores fire protection. He has spells. We greatly outnumber him and have this chance to off him while he's being too arrogant to attack intelligently. I'll take out his more powerful spellcasting and weaken his spell defenses. Tinac, need to you keep us all alive. Everyone, stay close enough to Tinac so he can do that and otherwise, don't hold back!"*

She calls out in draconic. *"You should have posted your claim to this route, since you are unknown to most. You have given us your greeting. Here is our greeting."

"Attack!"* 

Sora rises up into the air some and moves closer to the floundering fire giants but out of their reach. Swiftly, three black rays streak out at Chicxulubi.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

How bad off are the 4 remaining giants?
Damage taken: 129-30 (resist)-22 (temp) --> 113/192hp
Casting defensively, +28 on roll so auto passes.

Quickened Empowered Enervation (SL9)
Touch attack: (1d20+20)[*26*] (+14 BAB, +3 Dex, +3 Morale (overrides Hero's Feast)
Damage: (1d4)[*2*] * 1.5 negative levels
SR check: (1d20+29)[*39*] (CL20, +2 Robes, +7 class)

Split Ray Empowered Enervation (SL7)
Touch1: (1d20+20)[*36*]
Damage: (1d4)[*3*] * 1.5 negative levels
SR check: (1d20+29)[*32*]

Touch2: (1d20+20)[*23*]
Damage: (1d4)[*4*] * 1.5 negative levels
SR check: (1d20+29)[*44*]

I don't know how SR works with split ray, so I rolled for both just in case.

----------


## ngilop

Tinac growls a bit at the boisterous newcomer Chublubby.. doesn't have the usual intimidating factor most dragon have as names... He quickly chants again and unleashes a wave of healing energy for himself and all the allies.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Reflex save: (1d20+17)[*22*]
Will Save: (1d20+29)[*45*]
Check for Potent Healing, if the roll is at or above 53 (15+ 2Xhd of target) heals for an additional 50%: (1d20+43)[*50*]
Roll for mass cure light wounds: (1d8+25)[*27*]
(4 of you get 2 heals, 3 of us take a single heal, of which I will be one of the latter)
House Rules: Mass Cure X Wounds can target same creature more than once, after first being targeted each costs a cumulative 2 *Targets*: Example:  at 11th level have 10 targets total available. Heals his two allies 1 target for being the initial target, 3 for being targeted again and 5 for being targeted a third time, So a total of 9 targets to be the recipient of 3 mass cure light wounds, the other can only be the target of the initial as it would take 3 available *targets* to target him with a 2nd mass cure light wound.

----------


## Aracor

Tessa is unable to twist out of the way of the dragon's punishing breath, even with the assistance of her spell. But she is as of yet, undaunted and undeterred.

We do! You have twelve seconds before you're in the same shape as this giant! Cat! I'm going left!

Then, she darts in to the left, positioning herself in reach of the dragon's front right quarter, and unleashes a punishing salvo of strikes.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Swift action: Taken up by her immediate action this round.
Move action: Tessa moves up and to her left. Since the dragon is only 50 feet away, she can easily do so and have plenty of movement left over. She attempts to tumble at full speed to avoid an attack of opportunity. Tumble check: (1d20+16)[*23*] vs DC 25.
Free action: Activate Arcane Strike. Sacrifice an 8th level spell to add +8 to attacks and +8d4 to damage for each attack.
Full-round action: Full attack on the dragon

Attack 1: (1d20+47)[*52*] (Above 62 is a critical threat)
Attack 1 confirmation: (1d20+47)[*59*]

Damage 1: (2d6)[*5*] + 21 + (1d6)[*5*] Swift Surge + (1d6)[*4*] Cold + (8d4)[*17*] Arcane Strike
Confirmation damage 1: (2d6+21)[*32*]

Attack 2 (haste): (1d20+47)[*67*] (Above 62 is a critical threat)
Attack 2 confirmation: (1d20+47)[*66*]

Damage 2: (2d6)[*5*] + 21 + (1d6)[*5*] Swift Surge + (1d6)[*4*] Cold + (8d4)[*18*] Arcane Strike
Confirmation damage 2: (2d6+21)[*30*]

Attack 3: (1d20+42)[*43*] (Above 57 is a critical threat)
Attack 3 confirmation: (1d20+42)[*43*]

Damage 3: (2d6)[*11*] + 21 + (1d6)[*4*] Swift Surge + (1d6)[*2*] Cold + (8d4)[*18*] Arcane Strike
Confirmation damage 3: (2d6+21)[*26*]

Attack 4: (1d20+37)[*40*] (Above 52 is a critical threat)
Attack 4 confirmation: (1d20+37)[*52*]

Damage 4: (2d6)[*8*] + 21 + (1d6)[*3*] Swift Surge + (1d6)[*1*] Cold + (8d4)[*21*] Arcane Strike
Confirmation damage 4: (2d6+21)[*28*]

If any of these attacks hit, she'll activate another free action to trigger her Bloodstone weapon, inflicting an empowered Vampiric Touch on the dragon.
Caster level check to break spell resistance: (1d20+22)[*33*]
Damage: (10d6)[*34*] * 1.5 


Cliffnotes: Tessa provokes an attack of opportunity moving in.
Attack #1: Hits 52, 48 damage + 4 cold
Attack #2: Hits 67 (natural 20), 66 to confirm, 49 damage (79 if crit) + 4 cold
Attack #3: Hits 43 (natural 1), miss, no damage
Attack #4: Hits 40, 53 damage + 1 cold

Vampiric touch spell resistance 33, 51 damage (and 51 temporary hit points for Tessa)


Current hit points: 75/144
AC: 52
Freedom of Movement
50% miss chance to attacks
40% miss chance to targeted spell effects

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

Otrera and Hillock are caught full in the dragonfire blast, although Tinac's powerful healing soothes a part of the damage.  Otrera transforms into a much smaller dragon than Chicxulubi, silver and gleaming, while Hillock becomes a huge and very angry cloud. 

Otrera sends a blast of ice upward at the floating giants, trying to finish them off before the plummet back to earth, and then take off upward to get well out of Chicxulubi's reach.  Hillock transforms into a massive tornado which swirls up and picks up as many of the fire giants as he can.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

This assumes that the pair took on hydra form last round.

Otrera uses a free action to shapechange into a young adult silver dragon.
Then a standard action to breathe a cone of cold at the fire giants: (10d8)[*44*] cold damage, Reflex DC 25 for half, possibly double damage for them being a fire creature.
Move action to fly 60' up and 60 in a spiral, intending to end up adjacent to Hillock.

Hillock uses a free action to shapechange into an elder air elemental.
He takes a standard action to trasnform into a whirlwind, 50' high, 30' diameter at the top down to 5' diameter at the base.  
Hillock moves through the spaces currently occupied by the still-alive fire giants, trying to grab as many as possible of them before they fall back to the ground.  Giants in the whirlwind make a DC 30 reflex save or take (2d8)[*10*] damage, and make a second reflex save DC 30 to avoid being caught up in the whirlwind.

----------


## DebbieD

Nodding in agreement, the Cat goes right, tumbling past the dragon, and as it snaps at Tessa, she take the opportunity to stab three times at an opening in the neck. Her sword seemed to assume a wispy form as she attacked, allowing her attacks to have a much better chance of connecting. 

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

(1d20+29)[*48*] tumble vs DC25
(1d20+24)[*29*] attack vs. touch AC & (1d6)[*2*] + (10d6)[*30*] sneak damage
(1d20+19)[*37*] attack vs. touch AC & (1d6)[*6*] + (10d6)[*32*] sneak damage
(1d20+14)[*19*] attack vs. touch AC & (1d6)[*6*] + (10d6)[*32*] sneak damage

----------


## Toliudar

Saves vs dragonbreath:
Otrera: (1d20+16)[*35*]
Hillock: (1d20+23)[*30*]

With Fast Healing and temp HP from Heart of Earth, Otrera is now at 221 HP, and Hillock is now at 322 HP.

----------


## MikelaC1

Now facing a very angry red dragon, the party divides their attention. Mulcri is the first to act, although the party doesnt really see it, but suddenly the dragon is covered in a poisonous fog, draining its health as well as a icy one, which might be constricting his movements, but he doesnt seem to be moving much. Sora hits him with 3 rays of enervation, one of them bouncing off to no effect,  further draining his health, bringing out a roar of anger. Tessa attempts to tumble past him to get in position for attacks, but she is not as graceful as usual, earning a snap from the dragon jaws as she passes by for *31* points of damage. In retaliation, she strikes 4 times at the beast but only connects on two of them, worse yet, when she tries to activate her vampiric touch, the dragons spell resistance shrugs it off. Taking advantage of his neck swinging to attack Tessa, the Black Cat darts in, her tumble is more successful past his claws and she strikes 3 times, her rogue sneak attacks being moderately successful. Tinac sends a wave of healing into everyone, while Otrera and Hillock try to take care of the fire giants. 3 more of the giants stop moving, just bobbing in the air, while the 4th and final giant is looking to be in terrible shape. He does manage to strike back at Otrera, connecting twice (out of 3) for a total of *57* points. Enraged by the pain that Sora's spells and Tessa's blades are causing him, Chicxulubi sucks in a gust of air and then blasts forth a gout of maximized fire breath on Tinac, Sora and Tessa. Protected by his immunity, Tinac takes nothing but Sora and Tessa are not so protected, taking *240* (DC40 for half plus any fire protections) of fire damage. 

ROUND THREE
4 of 5 fire giants dead, one with about 20 or so left. 
One very angry red dragon, who has been hit with 2 sets of weapons, but also has been dealt massive CON damage
Sora and Tessa just took a boatload of fire damage, if either are into negatives, remember that Tinac has until the end of round three to administer some sort of healing to bring them up to at least 1 to avoid death, but they do not get to act this round if that happened. 

BTW, Tessa, you missed on a natural one as you know and your last strike missed his AC by one point. As well, you rolled a 33 to break SR on the vampiric touch, but he has an SR of 35.

----------


## ngilop

Tinac sweats a bit as the dragon unleashes another awesome gout of fire breath. Looks like I am going to have to use the serious spells now. The healer moves to be closer to the woman and lets forth the most powerful wave of life energy you have seen as of yet. I am not going to stand here and let you ladies down! Otera.. I think we could use some help over here.. floating giants are gonna float for a bit. Just saying... priorities and all.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Moving so that Sora and Tessa are within the range of a Mass Heal (double bonus if I can get otera and hillock as well)
Mas Heal for 190 HP.
Check for Potent Healing, if the roll is at or above 53 (15+ 2Xhd of target) heals for an additional 50%:(1d20+43)[*58*]

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera and Hillock*

_*I agree, Tinac, but it was also useful to spread out so that the dragon didn't hit ALL of us with its breath.  Besides, perhaps we can put out two fires with one breath.*_

Otrera's respect for the remaining fire giant grows when it manages to reach out from the whirlwind to smack her.  Otrera and Hillock spiral upward together until Hillock is a hundred feet up directly above the dragon.  

Otrera's dragon form shrinks inward, becoming a massive bobbing globe with a great eye squeezed shut, and a variety of stalks on top.  A pair of the stalks shoot out at the giant next to her, and three more fire at the dragon below.

Hillock adjusts the flow of his winds to eject the giant straight down, hoping that its full weight lands on the red dragon.  He then transforms into a great blue dragon, and fires a bolt of lightning straight down at the great red dragon.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rounds until Otrera can use dragon breath again: (1d4)[*3*]
Rounds until Hillock can use dragon breath again: (1d4+1)[*4*]

Both use a move action to rise up to about 100' above the dragon.

Otrera: free action to change into a beholder.  Because its eye rays are SU, spell resistance does not apply.

Otrera: free action to fire its Flesh to Stone ray sideways at the fire giant.
Ranged touch attack: (1d20+22)[*27*]  Fort save DC 22 or turned to stone.

Otrera: free action to fire its Finger of Death ray sideways at the fire giant
Ranged touch attack: (1d20+22)[*27*]  Fort save DC 22 or dies.  Deals (3d6+13)[*29*] on a successful save

Otrera: free action to fire its Slow ray down at the dragon.
Ranged touch attack: (1d20+22)[*24*]  Will save DC 22 or Slowed

Otrera: free action to fire its Disintegrate ray down at the dragon.
Ranged touch attack: (1d20+22)[*23*]  Fort save DC 22 or disintegrated.  Deals (3d6)[*11*] on a successful save

Otrera: free action to fire its Inflict Moderate Damage ray down at the dragon.
Ranged touch attack: (1d20+22)[*32*]  Deals (2d8+10)[*15*] damage, Will save DC 22 for half

Hillock: free action to release the fire giant from the whirlwind
Falling damage for the fire giant: (8d6)[*36*].  Hopefully, he hurts the dragon on the way down (especially if he turns to stone)

Hillock: free action to shapechange into a Mature Adult blue dragon. 
Standard action: Breathe a stroke of lightning down at the dragon (and presumably the giant, if he's still alive.  Deals (14d8)[*65*] electricity damage, Reflex DC 29 for half.

----------


## DebbieD

The Cat continues her sneak assault on the far side of the dragon, once again turning her blade wispy to avoid the hardened scales of the beast

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

(1d20+27)[*41*] attack vs. touch AC & (1d6)[*4*] damage + (10d6)[*41*] sneak damage
(1d20+22)[*39*] attack vs. touch AC & (1d6)[*1*] damage + (10d6)[*45*] sneak damage
(1d20+17)[*22*] attack vs. touch AC & (1d6)[*4*] damage + (10d6)[*32*] sneak damage

----------


## Cavir

The intense flames burn Sora hard even with multiple levels of arcane protection. Trusting Tinac's healing, Sora switches from neutering the great wyrm to killing it.

*"Time to put your fire out for good. Save us some time and tell us where your hoard is? Otherwise Kahoutek will get it and have more reason to laugh at your name."* Sora calls upon one of her more powerful magics. Though its natural power limits how much she can enhance it, she can still pump up its intensity and focuses on Chicxulubi's weakness. A blue-white ray of freezing air and ice springs from her hand to strike the enemy.

_"Don't destroy the body just yet. Finding his lair would be useful."_ 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Empowered Polar Ray (SL9). No save. SR Yes.
Range touched: (1d20+20)[*26*]
Damage: (20d6+44)[*113*] * 1.5 Cold (+Cold vulnerability?)
SR (1d20+29)[*41*]

If the dragon breaths again at her, will use Third Eye Dampening.

----------


## Debatra

Mulcri will try to stay within range of Tinac's healing spells, staying within 60' of the dragon as she attempts to finish her safeguards against the enemy's escape.

*Spoiler*
Show

Dimensional Anchor
(1d20+17)[*18*]

153/187 (before the Mass Heal)
AC 39, T 33, FF 31, TFF 25
40% Miss Chance
See Invisibility, 120' Arcane Sight, 90' Blindsense, Automatically know of all spellcasting with 60', can attempt to identify _even if I can not perceive the components_, once per day redirect/counter.
Most likely potential Immediate actions: Stay the Hand, Ring of Spell-Battle

----------


## Debatra

As her initial ray goes wide, she will use the last charge of her Quicken Rod to cast Replicate Casting for another attempt.

(1d20+17)[*34*]

----------


## Aracor

Tessa moves back somewhat, toward the rear of the dragon. This should help spread us out in case the dragon starts breathing more. She'll maintain her flanking position, but end up more toward the tail.

Spread out, he can't hit all of us! And he also can't take much more of this!

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move action: Move toward the rear of the dragon. She can move at half speed and still make it at least 20 feet back (her aim is to end up at the rear of the dragon as far as possible, while still maintaining the flank with the Black Cat. She can make a tumble check at half speed. Tumble check (1d20+16)[*26*] vs DC 15.
Free action: Activate Arcane Strike feat, sacrificing an 8th level spell slot to add +8 to attacks and +8d4 damage on every attack.
Full attack action: Unleash hell on the dragon!

Attack 1: (1d20+47)[*56*] (Above 62 is a critical threat)
Attack 1 confirmation: (1d20+47)[*49*]

Damage 1: (2d6)[*8*] + 21 + (1d6)[*6*] Swift Surge + (1d6)[*5*] Cold + (8d4)[*22*] Arcane Strike
Confirmation damage 1: (2d6+21)[*25*]

Attack 2 (haste): (1d20+47)[*65*] (Above 62 is a critical threat)
Attack 2 confirmation: (1d20+47)[*59*]

Damage 2: (2d6)[*6*] + 21 + (1d6)[*3*] Swift Surge + (1d6)[*4*] Cold + (8d4)[*17*] Arcane Strike
Confirmation damage 2: (2d6+21)[*28*]

Attack 3: (1d20+42)[*48*] (Above 57 is a critical threat)
Attack 3 confirmation: (1d20+42)[*61*]

Damage 3: (2d6)[*4*] + 21 + (1d6)[*4*] Swift Surge + (1d6)[*4*] Cold + (8d4)[*18*] Arcane Strike
Confirmation damage 3: (2d6+21)[*31*]

Attack 4: (1d20+37)[*41*] (Above 52 is a critical threat)
Attack 4 confirmation: (1d20+37)[*45*]

Damage 4: (2d6)[*5*] + 21 + (1d6)[*6*] Swift Surge + (1d6)[*3*] Cold + (8d4)[*19*] Arcane Strike
Confirmation damage 4: (2d6+21)[*30*]

Attack 5: (1d20+32)[*44*] (Above 47 is a critical threat)
Attack 5 confirmation: (1d20+32)[*33*]

Damage 5: (2d6)[*8*] + 21 + (1d6)[*4*] Swift Surge + (1d6)[*1*] Cold + (8d4)[*22*] Arcane Strike
Confirmation damage 4: (2d6+21)[*25*]



Cliffnotes: Attack 1 hits 56, 57 damage + 5 cold
Attack 2 hits 65, 59 to confirm, 47 damage (75 if crit), 4 cold
Attack 3 hits 48, 47 damage, 4 cold
Attack 4 hits 41, 51 damage, 3 cold
Attack 5 hits 44, 55 damage, 1 cold

Current status: 144/144 hit points with 270 temporary hit points
Freedom of movement effect
50% miss chance vs all attacks that require attack rolls
40% miss chance vs targeted spells

----------


## MikelaC1

As the battle continues, Mulcri's cloudkill drains even more health from Chicxulubi, meanwhile she seeks to prevent any teleportation by locking him in place with a dimensional anchor. Sora pounds him with a polar ray, taunting him with the threat of Kahoutek stealing his horde. This might prove to be an error as it enrages the great red, his head swivels, he sucks in even that much more air and this time the intense heat of his flames wash over Sora, Black Cat and Tinac. These flames are the potent _hellfire_ flames that only he and Kahoutek possess, and worse yet, they are maximized as Chicxulubi puts everything he has into them. The flames deal *240* points (DC33 for half, no fire protection, no dampening possible). Tessa and the Black Cat (if she survives) continue to stab at the dragon and Otrera and Hillock divide their spells between the dragon and the remaining giant. The giant dies, and under the combined assault of the party, Chicxulubi collapses to the ground, with his dying breath, he screams at the group, Youve won this round but you havent heard the last of Chicxulubi before he dies.

----------


## DebbieD

The Cat did indeed survive the flame attacks and continue her strikes.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera*

Seeing the especially intense wave of flames scorch her colleagues, below, Otrera turns ten eyestalks to her dragon companion.

"Healer birds, Hillock!"

The dragon nods, and both transform into bird-like avorals.  the dive down in unison to try to heal the wounded.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Hillock and Otrera shapechange into Avorals as a free action.  They use a move action to come adjacent to injured colleagues below.  Otrera delivers 180 points of laying on hands to anyone who needs it.  Hillock 200 points.

Very sad that Druids do not get revivify.

----------


## Aracor

Tessa watches the great beast fall, then looks around a little bit. When she sees that the giants are also down, she relaxes slightly, but does not put her sword away.

Two things. First, does anyone have a speak with dead spell available? I would love to have some questions answered her. Primary one being: Was that too easy?

Second, I'm thinking the best thing to do would be to pack up everything that we're going to take with us, and then GET THE FUDGE OUT!

Based on his final words, I am not willing to assume that he's down. And if whatever contingency he has in place is aware of what's gone on here, I'd prefer to get moving just as fast as we can!

...also treasure horde. Yes, I would love to loot it.

----------


## DebbieD

The Cat strokes the whiskers that are literally a part of her mask. Im no expert in magic or tactics, but this is my guess. Hes probably got a part of his body back at some sort of shrine being guarded by his scrubs and they'll be casting a _clone_ spell. As for why it was so easy, he was too cocky in his attack, maybe hoping to pull his punches to leave any treasure in one piece. If he had come in with his hellfire to begin the battle and kept it up, along with some other defensive buffs, we would have been toast. It would be nice to know where that shrine is because it will take several months for the body to regrow and we could get him during that time...but where it is is the 64 gold piece question.

----------


## Debatra

Mulcri will dismiss her various clouds, landing alongside the others. "I know what you mean. 'Haven't seen the last'? I'm not entirely convinced we've seen the _first_ of Chicxulubi. That last blast was definitely Hellfire, but do we know for sure how rare that ability is? This may have been some kind of servant instead of Chicxulubi himself. Although if it was him, and if the Cat's clone idea is on the right track, I have a way to find him. Though I should mention that a Clone spell starts growing the new body as soon as it is cast. If he has one, it was likely finished quite some time ago."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Unless someone else wants to chime in with a better way, taking fifteen minutes to prepare, and another ten to cast Discern Location.

----------


## Cavir

Sora's defenses fail her against the Hellfire. If it weren't for Tinac's enhanced magic Sora would have been burnt beyond recognition leaving just some bones. Her longsword had melted into a lump from the heat and some minor possessions were lost. The warmage was severely burned. The party's quick response in healing was greatly appreciated. She floats to the ground to join the discussion, the severe sudden pain still in the back of her mind.

*"Fire that powerful. Hellfire on top of that. Not needing to recharge to breathe again... I believe that was Chicxulubi himself. He underestimated us and attacked immediately. Typical Red in that sense. A Clone spell does make sense. Good news he'd be slightly weaker next time, more so if he comes right back at us today assuming his lair is not far away. Bad news he'll be much better prepared. Ninth circle spells even. That's why I went after him with Enervation. We need to have a battle plan for when he attacks again. Could be tomorrow or a week from now, but he'll be back."

"In the meantime, let's collect what we can from the slain. Anything magical on the giants or dragon? I'm sure the dwarven armorer crafters would love to get their hands on Chicxulubi's body. The question is how to deliver it. We have the portable hole but it won't fit the whole body. We could take just the head for proof and as a gift for the king. Leave the body here and come back for it later using teleportation. Thoughts?"

"Divining for Chicxulubi would be good to make sure he isn't an immediate threat. Perhaps there are clues on the giants' belongings. While you do that I'll Send to Tishtina to give her the news and see what she can tell us briefly. Keep watch on the skies."* 

Sora spends ten minutes casting Sending to Tishtina. *"Dragon Chicxulubi killed. Hellfire used. Zero recharge time for breath. Last words promised we'd hear from him again. Clone spell? Any rumors for lair locations?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Use Vest of the Archmagi  to regain three 9th level slots.
Use Blood Claw Choker to regain two 5th level slots.
Cast Sending (SL5)

----------


## MikelaC1

4 suits of plate armor +5
4 greatswords +5
4 rings of protection +5
4 belts of STR, DEX, CON +6

Sora's _sending_ to Tishtina II does not bring about the usual fast response she is known for. But in about half an hour, it does come, instructing the group that they now have permission (and the location) to teleport directly to the front entrance of Iron Hall, as long as they bring the body of Chicxulubi along with them. She also further notes that conversations will occur between the group and King Gorvan Greybeard (after the ceremony, of course, the formalities must be observed) in regards to Chicxulubi. She agrees that the clone tactic is quite likely what he has done.

----------


## Cavir

Sora completes her Sending and waits on a response. In the meantime she renews a defensive spell. For now she'll take one of the rings and one of the belts, thankful that magical items deal with the different sizings. 

After a while she receives a response to her message and informs the group. *"Tistina has responded. We can teleport from here directly to the entrance to the Iron Hall, as long as we bring the body with us. I have the teleport location. We can use the portable hole for one of the giants. Would someone take care of that please? We may gain useful information from Speak with Dead with both of them. She also said after the ceremony King Gorvan Greybeard will speak with us regarding Chicxulubi."*

Sora isn't in a hurry. Others have time to do what they want and the giants' gear needs storing. She uses Prestigidation to clean herself up and offers it to the others. Once everyone is ready she casts Greater Teleport to move the group to the Iron Hall entrance.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Assuming Chicxulubi's weight/size is a concern for teleport, unless that is being hand-waved. 
Too big for Shrink Item. Too large to teleport as a creature (counts as 16 medium creatures and I can only bring 6 others). 
EDIT: Hand waved as per GM.

----------


## DebbieD

I would like one of those belts, and I can give back a set of gloves to the pile. Other than that, the only thing I would need is for someone to recharge my spell storing ring with a couple of wraithstrikes.

----------


## Aracor

> I would like one of those belts, and I can give back a set of gloves to the pile. Other than that, the only thing I would need is for someone to recharge my spell storing ring with a couple of wraithstrikes.


Tessa holds out her hand for the ring, and then casts two Wraithstrike spells into it. Presumably that fills the ring. What other surprises do you have in here? If you can fit three wraithstrike spells, that theoretically means there is still some room left for other things.

She'll also cast a Vampiric Touch spell back into her own Starlight Grace since she expended the charge on the dragon.

----------


## MikelaC1

Any type of teleport usually carries some danger of inducing nausea in the transported people, and one carrying the weight of a great wyrm, its almost a guarantee. However, Sora was schooled by the Teacher and taught the 3 most commonly mispronounced words in a teleport spell and so she casts it without a hitch. The group arrives with a massive _whoosh_ in front of Iron Hall, sending snow flying and even knocking down a few tees from displaced winds. The five dwarven guards at the gate are initially startled, but one immediately starts blowing an alarm horn while the other 4 heft their axes, one of them in a thick dwarven accent challenges the group...Be ye friens or be ye foes?

----------


## Cavir

Sora takes a step forward with arms and palms outward. The warmage respectfully addresses the dwarves in their own tongue. 

*"Greetings. We be friens. I am Sora Solaran, of the City of Gardens and Erandol. We are here on the invite of King Gorvan Greybeard himself. And we bring a grand gift for him."* She guides a hand towards the colossal dead red dragon. *"My apologies for the surprise appearance. We were informed a teleport with our gift would be acceptable."*

----------


## MikelaC1

The dwarf with the horn dashes through the doors that lead to Iron Hall, while the 3 dwarfs seem to relax a bit, but still have their axes up. The dwarf who took the lead role looks at the dragon. Ye have strange ideas of wha' constitutes a gran' gift. This also be the biggest dragon I've ever seen. If it be fresh, it will make gran' dragon steaks and the hide can be worked.

----------


## Aracor

Tessa nods to the giant corpse. Before we killed it, it at least CLAIMED to be Chicxulubi. And we can confirm that he was capable of breathing fire that immunity did not stop.

----------


## MikelaC1

The shocked look on the dwarves faces is plain to see but before they can start to curse you for bringing Chicxulubi's body to them, seeing as he would probably come looking for it, an elderly dwarf comes out with a contingent of others. The elderly dwarf greets you while the others go to work, cutting the head off and carving the meat away from the hide. The butchers work with speed and skill, comparing cuts with each other, talking about how this meat is going to take the feast to the next level. while the smiths take great care in cutting the scales away, trying to keep them in as large pieces as possible. The dwarf takes a moment to go over to the head and uses a _disintegrate_ on it, turning back after
Tha' should keep him from coming bac' to look fer it. King said we'd be expectin' ye. They'll finish up the work 'ere, I can take ye to a place to wash, clean up and change. The feast be now pushed back by a day with this bounty

----------


## Cavir

> Ye have strange ideas of wha' constitutes a gran' gift. This also be the biggest dragon I've ever seen. If it be fresh, it will make gran' dragon steaks and the hide can be worked.


*"It is quite fresh, killed within the past hour. Steak, hide, and scales should be quite a bounty. How often do armor smiths get to work scales of that size?"*




> The dwarf takes a moment to go over to the head and uses a _disintegrate_


Sora was surprised by the sudden disintegrate spell. *"Had hoped for a Speak with Dead spell before doing that."*  It was too late.




> Tha' should keep him from coming bac' to look fer it. King said we'd be expectin' ye. They'll finish up the work 'ere, I can take ye to a place to wash, clean up and change. The feast be now pushed back by a day with this bounty.


*"Thank you."*  Sora motions to the rest of the party to follow the elderly dwarf.

----------


## MikelaC1

Just before the group gets to their rooms, they run into a delegation of the dwarves that they freed, who want to thank them once again for freeing them. They are also told the trial for the leader dwarves has already been held, the dwarves were found guilty and were executed.

----------


## Aracor

Tessa bows slightly to the dwarves in acknowledgement.

I can tell you sincerely that we were glad to help, and I'm even more glad that you were able to get back to your people.

----------


## Cavir

Sora also gives a slight bow. *"Justice has been served, good. I am sorry you had to go through that, but glad you are thriving nonetheless."*

----------


## MikelaC1

The rest of that day and most of the next day is free for the group to explore and see how the dwarves live. Dwarves keep a very orderly society, everyone knows their job and everyone does it. Mining of course is a big part of it, and the dwarves are the unquestioned experts in the field. Gold, silver and even some platinum are pulled from deep within the mountain and gems of all sizes as well, which are sent off for skilled cutting into some of the most fabulous the party has ever seen. Its a good thing too, the dwarves are not able to grow much of their own food and rely on trade, although the breweries are stupendous to look at, and several of the group know from experience how potent their potables are. Military groups are tight and disciplined, earning the respect of Sora, its little wonder that the chaotic orcs are unable to deal with them, an impossible nut to crack. 
The group reconvenes at about 4 PM in the afternoon, and have about 2 hours to do anything before the awards and feat will begin.

----------


## Cavir

Sora makes her way through various merchants to enhance and expand her collection of magical gear. She then uses proper dwarven etiquette, in dwarven, to seek out the dwarven Hall of Knowledge. There, she works on gathering information through both discussion and books. She is sincere in her search for information on the dangers of the world. She is happy to share what she knows on these topics and anything else their scholars are keen to ask about. 

- History of Chicxulubi, known abilities and encounters with him. Possible claimed domains and lairs.
- History of Kahoutek, known abilities and encounters with him. Possible claimed domains and lairs.
- Other highest level threats

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Diplomacy to work well with the scholars.  (1d20+31)[*42*]
Gather Information if needed, hoping the diplomacy will light the path to enlightenment. (1d20+9)[*21*] If needed and allowed, use Moment of Prescience for +20.

On the next intermission, Sora is happy to return and continue working with the scholars if they are interested.

----------


## MikelaC1

Sora finds that for some reason, all the books on Chicxulubi and Kahoutek were just signed out, less than 2 hours ago. Looking closely at the register books, she can see a very familiar notation, that of TB2

----------


## MikelaC1

While the party waits, Mulcri does up formal outfits for them all. When the time comes, a dwarf in full military attire comes to escort them to the great hall. They are seated at the head table, looking out over the formal hall which is filling up with dwarves who are remaining standing. As they move into position, serving girls are passing out flagons of ale to every spot, and the savory aroma of the roasting dragon meat is filling the hall. Right away, the group can see that this feast is the exact opposite of an amazon feat, its heavy on dragon meats cuts of all kinds. There is a salad of some sorts, its made of a vegetable that none of them are familiar with, but one that obviously somehow manages to grow in the rocky and sunless dwarf home, or was traded for. Its a good thing that dwarves manage to mine such large quantities of ore and gems, since they do require a lot of food in trade. 
Eventually the hall fills and with a blare of trumpets, King Gorvan Greybeard enters. Its hard to tell the age of a dwarf by appearance but Gorvan doesnt show the fact that he has been the dwarven king for longer than any of the party has been alive. 
The dwarves cheer the appearance of their king and then quiet for his words. We are gathered here today to honor the memory of our brothers who were worked to death in the devil mines of Corsada, to celebrate the release of the rest and to honor those who made that possible.  Another dwarf comes forward with a tray of medals, and each member of the party is called in turn to come over to the King who pins a medal on each one, calling it a Dwarven Medal of Honor. As each member comes up, there is a banging of mugs from the audience and the drinking of a toast (they are big flagons). Once the awards are done, the King turns, clapping his hands and announcing, Let the feasting begin and with amazing speed, the plates of steaming dragon roast or steak are served out, the head table getting theirs first and the rows of audience all getting theirs in what seems like less than 5 minutes, the serving girls able to carry out a massive number of plates simultaneously. The King makes small talk with the group as the feast proceeds, its clear that he has something on his mind but is not willing to discuss it here. As well, they wasnt immediately obvious, but at the other end of the head table, the group can see Tiffany and Tishtina, but interestingly enough by her absence is Elinon.

----------


## Cavir

Sora is sure there is serious discussion to be had later but for now she allowed herself to embrace the festivities. She was ready on time for the escort to the great hall. Taking her seat she looks over the underground sea of gathering dwarves. She knew it was an honor just joining them for the feast, never mind seated at the head table. She would be honored to wage war alongside them. 

The food smelled delicious. She looked forward to it. The amazonian warmage accepts the Dwarven Medal of Honor with the respect due. With the king's blessing, Sora dug into the feast, enjoying the wide variety offered. In terms of ale she was no match for a dwarf but held her own well. That's when she noticed Tiffany and Tishtina. She nodded respectfully across the distance. She couldn't help but wonder why Tishtina took the books. To research for us? To keep us from going after Chicxulubi? Sora hoped the answer would reveal itself in the meeting after the feast. If Chicxulubi did live he would surely hunt the group. Sora wanted to be as prepared as possible.

----------


## Debatra

Mulcri is happy to make small talk with whomever wishes to; be it the King, her companions, or anyone else at the table. The King's indication of other matters to discuss is as clear to Mulcri as it is to the rest of the group, and she attempts to subtly signal to him that the message has been understood. Being rather hardy for an Elf, and with a magically-enhanced constitution on top of that, she allows herself to drink as much ale as she pleases, though she still ends up stopping at little more than a light buzz.

----------


## Aracor

Tessa takes her ease, and enjoys the vastly different cultural feast than that which she's used to. She will gladly talk to anyone who wants to, though she tries to keep it to light topics. The message that King Greybeard has implied is received, so she is content to wait for the rest of the information and live in the moment for now.

It turns out that dragon steak is actually quite tasty!

----------


## ngilop

Tinac politely engages in conversation with whomever strikes up a conversation with the healer. The dragon steak is a bit tough for his like, but it is tasty enough.

----------


## MikelaC1

The feast continues until Greybeard finishes, whereupon his queen and his two princes take their leave. Once the King is gone, the feast becomes a lot more rowdy, with wrestling matches, drinking contests, tests of strength and all manner of carrying on. About 20 minutes after the King departs, each of the group receives a tap on the shoulder with a whispered comment that the King would like a word with them. The group is escorted to a meeting room where the king is, along with Tishtina (who has a number of books in front of her) and Tiffany. The king bids them to sit. 
The appearance of Chicxulub is of great concern to us and Tishtina has done some research on how to deal with him. If, of course you are willing to take this on 
Tishtina takes over with the first book. Up until now, Chicxulub has been called the tarrasque of red dragons, short bursts of activity, long periods of dormancy and then every two or three decades, a much longer period of activity. The last period of long activity was over 6 decades ago, leading some to speculate that he might even be dead, which of course we now know thats wrong
She pushes aside the second book. We always thought Chicxulub had his lair in the southern Komaths, while Kahoutek ruled the Dragonspires. The Acturnon mountains are believed to be the purview of ancient blue Machholz so what Chicxulub was doing there was anybody's guess, he might have been pursuing an alliance with Machholz to take out Kahoutek, but thats doubtful. 
Tiffany steps in with a third.  Given how long Chicxulub has been out of action and the fact that you defeated him, we suspect he is about to embark on a long period of activity. But he has to regrow his body since the clone takes several months to take effect and now is the time to act. If we could find Chicxulub's lair. 
Our best lead on that is an agent of ours known as the Ravager, his real name is Ulton Glorygem. The problem is, his last known location was in Terkaton, doing some spywork there, against the Empire of the Sun directly and Chicxulub indirectly
We propose that you travel to Terkaton and try to make contact with the Ravager, see what he knows and if possible, team up with him to deal with Chicxulub before he becomes a living threat.

----------


## Debatra

Mulcri perks up a little at the mention of Ravager, but then when his real name is said she cries out before she can stop herself. "So _that's_ what it-" She cuts herself off, placing a hand over her mouth as she looks around the room in uncharacteristic embarrassment. When she speaks again, it is in a noticeably less formal tone. "I... My apologies. Ravager's an old friend of mine. One I haven't seen in years. It's good to- Well, it will be nice to see him again. I'm sorry. Please, continue." Though not rude enough to actually do it, she finds herself tempted to become invisible after her outburst.

----------


## Aracor

Mulcri, do you have a Discern Location prepared? That should make it pretty easy for us to find your friend, right?

----------


## Cavir

*Sora*

*"No need to apologize Mulcri, friends are good to have. It's a blessing that you already know the Ravager. Can he be contacted by Sending?"*

Sora's mind went into strategy mode, where she thrived. Not dealing with Chicxulub wasn't even considered.  *"Chicxulub was killed by who he had considered nobodies. He'll hunt us for sure and reign destruction in our name. We could use that to get him where we want, or make him think we are somewhere else to draw him away from his lair. Better we choose the circumstances rather than he surprise us again better prepared. We can be much better prepared too. Information is key."

"So many questions. To start, what is known of Chicxulub's abilities beyond having Hellfire? Is he limited in using Hellfire? Is there a defense against it? What spells does he know? Any allies he has called on in the past? Our own experience with him should be detailed for the future."* 

Sora had more questions, but that was enough for the moment and they had time to talk.

----------


## MikelaC1

> Mulcri, do you have a Discern Location prepared? That should make it pretty easy for us to find your friend, right?


If only it were that easy, we have already tried that. Good old fashioned detective work is what you need. 




> *Sora*
> 
> *"No need to apologize Mulcri, friends are good to have. It's a blessing that you already know the Ravager. Can he be contacted by Sending?"*
> 
> Sora's mind went into strategy mode, where she thrived. Not dealing with Chicxulub wasn't even considered.  *"Chicxulub was killed by who he had considered nobodies. He'll hunt us for sure and reign destruction in our name. We could use that to get him where we want, or make him think we are somewhere else to draw him away from his lair. Better we choose the circumstances rather than he surprise us again better prepared. We can be much better prepared too. Information is key."
> 
> "So many questions. To start, what is known of Chicxulub's abilities beyond having Hellfire? Is he limited in using Hellfire? Is there a defense against it? What spells does he know? Any allies he has called on in the past? Our own experience with him should be detailed for the future."* 
> 
> Sora had more questions, but that was enough for the moment and they had time to talk.


Again sending has been tried and failed. Your objective should be to destroy Chicxulub before he reforms, it will be so much easier.

Tishtina opens the third book. Chicxulub is one of the 10 elder great wyrms among the chromatics. There are 2 of each color, each with their own "territory". We have discussed Kahoutek, the other elder great wyrm among reds, for the moment the other colors arent that important. We know this much about the elder great wyrms, they can use their breath weapon without restriction, without "reloading" as it were. Twice a day, they can charge up their breath to where no magic can resist it, and once a day, they can even maximize it, much as mortal casters maximize their own spells. They tend not to use such power on a first attack, because it renders the prey inedible and destroys any treasure they might have. In your case however, having beaten him once, hes not going to hesitate. They are also all 20th level arcane casters.

She closes the book with a smile at Sora I read faster than you.

----------


## Cavir

*Sora*

*"No problem. I'm glad we thought along the same lines. That mostly matches with what we faced.  I believe Chicxulub was able to maximize his breath twice, once for each type. If I remember right Kahoutek always uses Hellfire?"

"Chicxulub used a Silence spell to hide his approach. His spellcasting is why I focused on enervation at first. Mulcri's fog spells further impeded him. I expect him to have magical protections next time so dispelling will be critical too."

"Books have been consulted. Perhaps studying his appearances in the past will give a clue? What about more current information? Can a concerted effort be made with divinations against Chicxulub or areas of the southern Komaths? If an area is shielded from that, that is a clue in itself."

"You mentioned the chromatics, what about the metallics? Perhaps one is willing to impart information or even join the fight? "*

----------


## MikelaC1

The problem with that is even a simple Mind Blank spell would prevent that sort of scrying and not really show up unless you went inch by inch in searching, and that sort of scrying would attract negative attention from the Empire of the Sun, so finding Ulton that way wont work. As for Chicxulub, the great elder's take their orders directly from Tiamat and given how her power and status has increased in Hell, she is more able to protect them from divination. 

The last communication from Ulton mentioned a gold dragon in the Southern Komaths who was watching Chiculub but we never got a name or a location and the Ravager thought he would only deal with him. Any metallic dragon that strays too close to the Empire usually gets 
a price on their head and so they tend to be very careful about who they deal with.  But if you could free the Ravager, maybe he could contact the dragon and see what aid he is willing to offer.

----------


## Cavir

*Sora*

*"It was worth a thought. Did Ravager have any other contacts? Any contacts or leads for us as a starting point?"*  She seemed to be out of other questions for now.

----------


## ngilop

Hmm.. so another big dragon as an ally or an enemy of my enemy thing? I am not sure about these elder wyrms getting killed to be honest.. That leaves a very big hole to fill in terms of power structure... the various attempts to fill that vacuum might be worse than just the one dragon who mostly naps his life away. Tinac scratches the back of his head in thought before he continues. Needless to say.. if another giant flying magical lizard ever shows up.. first thing I am doing is strengthening our durability to injury.

----------


## MikelaC1

> Hmm.. so another big dragon as an ally or an enemy of my enemy thing? I am not sure about these elder wyrms getting killed to be honest.. That leaves a very big hole to fill in terms of power structure... the various attempts to fill that vacuum might be worse than just the one dragon who mostly naps his life away. Tinac scratches the back of his head in thought before he continues. Needless to say.. if another giant flying magical lizard ever shows up.. first thing I am doing is strengthening our durability to injury.


As we said, if you dont wish to take on this mission, you are free to decline. A great elder wyrm is a bit above your paygrade...but remember that he does have a reputation for holding a grudge. 
We can teleport you to a point about an hours walk from Terkaton, teleporting into a city that is the capital of a military dictatorship like the Empire of the Sun is going earn you a nasty response, all sorts of unpleasant tricks tied to an Anticipate Teleport. From there you can travel to the western gae, which is the one that most travelers would enter through. At that point, time for some gumshoe work.

----------


## Aracor

I'll admit it - I don't see any compelling reason NOT to take this mission, and quite a few to take it.

If we can either take out the dragon before it re-awakens, or at least take the fight back to him instead of him choosing the time and place, that seems like all upside.

----------


## Debatra

"Regardless of whether or not we _want_ to deal with this, it's our problem now." She turns to face her compatriots. "I don't know how many of you speak Draconic, but I feel the need to point out that Chicxulubi _did_ swear vengeance on us as his physical form died."

----------


## Cavir

Sora node in agreement with Mulcri. *"I speak Draconic too. I look forward to meeting the gold dragon if it is friendly to us and the chance arises."*

*"I agree. Chicxulub will hunt us and kill everyone in that path along the way. If he can't find us he'll start destroying cities until we come face him or someone leads him to us. We'll have to deal with whatever vacuum is created later. Remember how much Good came of dealing with the balor's operation. Chicxulub needs to be dealt with aggressively. We've killed him once. He'll be smarter about the next encounter but we can be better prepared too if we're smart and work together. Tinac, your spellcasting is ability is vital. I hope you will continue  with us. And yes, if another... giant flying magical lizard ever shows up unexpectedly then defensive measures would be perfect."

"We could use what information there is about the Empire of the Sun, its rules and customs, so we can make cover stories and not stick out while there, but we don't need to tie up His Majesty's time with those details."*

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrea and Hillock*

Otrea has been, characteristically, silent and watchful throughout the discussions.  She speaks softly.

*"I agree.  I think that travelling to Terkaton and seeking out this Ravager is our best next step.  Perhaps to depart first thing tomorrow?"*

----------


## MikelaC1

Terkaton is an evil city, but its the evil of a strict military dictatorship, not some gangland free for all. A soldier's word is law, but there is a civilian complaint board which takes misconduct or corruption seriously and since every soldier's aim to is to be promoted to levels that take him out of the line of fire and into higher pay, they arent throwing their muscle around everywhere. If you dont make trouble for anyone, very few will make trouble for you. Its very much a human city so a group of amazons, one of them an elf, is going to stand out but I would advise against any sort of magical disguise, it will fool the common soldier yes, but probably wont fool a warmage and they'll want to know what you are up to. She looks specifically at Sora Erandol and Terkaton are not currently at war but Im sure they would have many questions for General Solaran if they found her skulking around.

----------


## ngilop

Well, soldiers always need healers so maybe they wont be so against me. Most likely, I will have to stay visible too. But, seems safer that way.

----------


## Cavir

> She looks specifically at Sora Erandol and Terkaton are not currently at war but Im sure they would have many questions for General Solaran if they found her skulking around.


*"Yes, that would not be fun. We need a believable cover story. Adventurers looking to face the challenges of eastern South Enicom or the Komath Mountains themselves? We are in the city to learn and prepare for the trip?"

"Is there any word on where the city Ulton frequented or any other contacts he or we have there?"*

----------


## MikelaC1

> *"Yes, that would not be fun. We need a believable cover story. Adventurers looking to face the challenges of eastern South Enicom or the Komath Mountains themselves? We are in the city to learn and prepare for the trip?"*


*

Those covers sound perfect






 Originally Posted by Cavir


"Is there any word on where the city Ulton frequented or any other contacts he or we have there?"


*Unfortunately no. Ulton was working deep undercover. In fact, while he had made a contact with that gold, that was his only draconic contact. Even though the metallic dragons have no love for the chromatic elder great wyrms, they also feel humans have no place in interfering in what they consider a draconic affair. And while they espouse more nobility than the chromes, they do share their love of treasure and would regard Chicxulub's stash as being draconic property, to be shared amongst the dragons that took him down. Ulton had to make sure no word got out to any other draconic agent, chromatic or metallic.

----------


## Cavir

*"We will have our work cut out for us then, especially with avoiding queries that may catch the interest of draconic agents. While we are there, please call me Corrina Sunter. We'll meet first thing tomorrow? Tinac, can we start the morning with your feast?"* 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I was going to see about a couple of Time Stop scrolls but noticed I can't use Moment of Prescience on a regular UMD roll so I'd need a 16+ to make one work at this point. Seems like a good spell to pick up via a feat.

Will cast some some spells before calling it a night.

----------


## ngilop

Tinac smiles "Of we can, We should be doing it every morning.. but random giant centipede attacks disrupt that sometimes."

----------


## MikelaC1

The group gathers for the next morning, with Tishtina II providing a teleport to the desired location. The party walks the rest of the distance to the gate where they join a medium length lineup to get into the city, the wait is about 10-15 minutes. When it finally becomes their turn, the guard at the gate is trying his best to keep his composure (his underlings are not succeeding) his questions are name, purpose of visit and where they plan to stay while in town.

----------


## Cavir

*Sora Solaran aka Corrina Sunter*

Teleport complete, Corrina takes in the surroundings so she could teleport to the spot on her own then starts walking. *"So... we're adventurers from Amazonia looking to explore the eastern half of the continent. I'm Corrina Sunter. Anyone else want to add to that story before we get there?"* As they walk she doesn't take care to remain clean, dusty clothing would help keep her from standing out too much.

Nearing the front of the line Corrina pays attention to the guards to a sense of their attitude, what they want, and the best way to get through their questions without a scene. She drops her shoulders and puts aside with her normal highly confident and commanding personae. *"Corrina Sunter. Adventurer. Prepping to head far east for adventure. Staying at an inn."*

----------


## Debatra

The pale Elf will approach next, a slightly more-than-polite smile adorning her face. "I am Mulcri Setuhl, here for the same reasons as my friend here." She carefully avoids any direct lies while she scans the guards for any magic that may be on them, considering the pros and cons of a bit of Charm.

----------


## ngilop

Tinac does a slight bow and says "The name is Tinac, just along as hired Healing for the Amazonian adventurers you see before you."

----------


## Aracor

Hiya! Adventuring with the rest of them. We haven't narrowed down where we're staying. Is there a particular inn you'd recommend?

She offers a smile, but nothing more overt to give them...ideas.

----------


## DebbieD

She could probably get by with normal means, but the Cat wants to keep in practice and will never reveal her name, especially to a guard. The party thought she had been with them, but for some reason can no longer put their finger on where she is.

----------


## MikelaC1

By now, the guards have just about totally lost it, having only eyes for the amazon women. They are waved through without further question, not even noticing the Cat either, the only other thing they say is a recommendation of the Red Dragon Inn, with directions to the establishment. 
Once inside the city, the group sees a bustle of activity that most of the amazons, except for Sora who was raised in Erandol are used to. You have entered a market square, street vendors call out the worth of their wares and their low, low prices, while the market stores beckon with fancy displays. Beggars dart here and there, looking for spare change, and shoppers choke the street with their numbers.
The group manages to move through, going two streets down and preparing to turn right, as the guard instructed. As they move along, they see a town cryer, calling out the news of the day.

The cast for the Emperors production of The Last Phoenix has been set and all chosen members will be advised.
The break on taxes for exports has been rescinded as the Emperor requires more revenue for the planned military expansion.
The enchantment school of spellcasters has had their ban extended for another month, as investigations continue into their role in last months uprising.
The on again off again peace negotiations with the lizard men of the western swamp are off again, following a raid on the Terkaton outpost of Kalireth.
A dragon has been spotted in the northern region of the South Komath mountains, as it is gold, a bounty of 50,000 gold is offered for its head.
Any Inn found to be serving out-of-city alcohol will face fines of 10,000 gold, in support of the Buy Local campaign.
The sign tendering process for the new military signs has now been initiated, forms to apply are available at City Hall

The group moves off to the right, and are able to walk the three blocks to the Dragon Inn that the guard spoke of, a styled red dragon head, below the inn's sign, is the entrance to the establishment; it feels a bit ominously like walking right into a dragon's mouth.

----------


## Cavir

Sora, now AKA Corrina, takes keen notice of the town crier's news. A new area, city, town or wilderness is always of interest to her and she takes it in while not being too much of a bug-eyed newcomer.  Architecture, the atmosphere of the crowds, easily noticed customs, outfits, presence of guards or military... all combine to make their own personality. Entering the Red Dragon Inn, she glances around as her eyes adjust to the indoor environment and chooses a table large enough for the group.  She takes a seat there, inviting the others to join her. When a server comes, Corrina asks for what they recommend in terms of food and drink and will order those.

----------


## ngilop

When the server comes over Tinac shoots them a friendly smile and begins to make smart talk Rough hearing about those lizardmen attacks, and a dragon rampaging.. sounds bad I wonder If I would be able to get that reward.. At least those damned mind-controlling enchanters have their banned continued I guess.

----------


## MikelaC1

The smell of the various roasts as they enter the common room causes mouths to water, even with some of the feasts the party has just had. A waiter comes over promptly, not batting an eye at all the amazons in the group, clearly this is a high end establishment, well used to gentlemen bringing in eye candy to dinner. When questioned about what is good, he recommends the roast beef with the local draft. The group can actually see the roast being carved right in the room, and the draft sits in the middle between the light and sightly fruity wines of the amazons and the gob-smacking strength of the  dwarven ales.

----------


## Aracor

That sounds good! It certainly smells good.

Tessa will enjoy her roast and draft.

----------


## ngilop

Tinac nods Sounds delicious. as he watches the carving take place. When the food and drink arrives he merrily consumes the food as he also watches the patrons of the establishment.

----------


## MikelaC1

The food and drink is delivered with an almost military efficiency and while the dragon steaks in Iron Hall were outstanding, the roast here is almost of equal quality (with an excellent gravy) and doesnt require quite the same chewing effort. Plus, there are actually potatoes and veggies to go with the meal. 
The rest of the patrons of the Inn do not seem to be adventuring types, although there are one or two tables that are, but most of the patrons seem to have at least a dagger visible. The atmosphere is that of a higher end establishment, without any sort of boisterous singing or challenges, there is a band but they are playing quiet dinner music. 
They are hard to spot, but the party is good at that sort of thing and they do notice the quiet presence of what they assume are city guards or perhaps full soldiers, they stay in the shadows and are just watching and making sure no one becomes too rambunctious.

----------


## ngilop

Tinac waves the server over does the band perform requests? he inquires. If so I would request  Symphony No.55 K.40 in E Minor.

----------


## MikelaC1

The waiter has a confused look on his face before confessing that he doesnt know that one.

----------


## Aracor

Tessa grins at Tinac.

The good news is that it sounds like they take requests! The bad news is that they aren't familiar with that particular one. Can you hum a few bars?

----------


## ngilop

Sure thing. Tinac squints for a few seconds while he plays the song in his head Alright, it starts with the string very softly mmm mmm, mmm, mmm mmm. then, the drums start 'bombom, bombombom, bombom, with the last bit of drums the strings start in again, its repeated before the winds start. I know the introduction of the song tends to be what most people like.

----------


## DebbieD

The Cat pulls her even tighter around herself. You know shes still there, but she just so hard to notice. 
I know this city doesnt seem to have the sort of underside that I frequent for information, but I might be able to find something. Dont wait up for me, I might not be back until much later in the night. With that, the Cat picks out one of the room keys (I assume we arranged rooms) and slips away. Even though there is not much of a crowd, its still very hard to follow her path. 

*Spoiler: Gather Info*
Show

(1d20+35)[*51*]

----------


## Cavir

<Before Cat wanders off...>

Sora/Corrina enjoys the meal. Her manners are graceful, matching the quality of the establishment as she is no stranger to formal occasions. With Tinac trying to make requests for the musicians, Corinna makes a suggestion. *"New city for us, perhaps enjoy what they are playing. A good way to learn the people here."*

She turns back to the waiter and asks about getting rooms for each of the group then make reservations for the rooms if available. Once the waiter heads off to other duties she turns to the group and keeps quieter. "We should have discussed this more during our walk. And... I should have set us up with Telepathic Bond before the gate. Any suggestions for where to start? "

Cat speaks up. Corinna nods but adds... "Before you go, let's all go check out the rooms so I can connect us without causing a scene."

Up in the room, Corrina casts several spells on the party then returns to the meal in the main room. At the table she keeps up verbal small talk to hide any telepathic discussion going on.

Telepathically...*"Good luck Cat. Keep us up to date please."* 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

DebbieD, hope the change in timing is ok with you.

Casting..
Party: 
Telepathic Bond - 200min
Chained Keen Edge - 200 min
Chained, Greater Magic Weapon +5 (SL6) 20 hours

Self:
Moment of Prescience - 20 hours
See Invisibility, Extended by Rod, 400 minutes
Protection from Arrows - 20 hours

----------


## Cavir

Sora had hoped for more ideas from the others on how to find Ulton, with telepathy guarding their discussions. She was used to tasking others to go out and gather information, not so much doing it herself. 

Later during the mid-day meal, Corrina queries the waiter with a warm smile. *"I overheard the announcement for The Last Phoenix. Do you know where and when it will be? Also, where might I find the city's premier purveyor of magical wares?"*  She does give a generous tip for the room and food. She hopes the waiter can be a welcome aid for well-mannered newcomers to the city.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Diplomacy: (1d20+31)[*36*] 
Gather Info: (1d20+11)[*24*] 

I'm fine with a fast forward.

----------


## MikelaC1

The waiter replies that the shows will begin in a weeks time at the Main Theatre and based on history, they usually last for about 2 weeks. He also provides an address for a a magic shop. 
Later in the evening, the lead guard from the gate comes in and sits at the bar for a drink. Its clear he wants to approach Sora, but doesnt have the nerve...nor does he want to risk a harassment complaint.

----------


## ngilop

Tinac smiles as a most genius of ideas take bloom in his mind. He leans over to Sora You realize, that you can use that guards smitten-ness with you, for benefit? I am sure he might have knowledge that would be most helpful to the group's goals, or at the very least, insightful as to the who, what, where, and why of this town.

----------


## Cavir

Sora/Corrina nods. She preferred to have others do that type of work. She thought for a few minutes, trying to discretely size up the guard when he wasn't looking their way. "I'll go check out the magic shop. I suspect the guard will follow. An escort would be useful when new to the city. Let me know if anything else comes up."

She'll pay her bill. Making sure the guard will notice her leaving, she gets outside and takes in the view up and down the street. Once the guard follows Corrina nods to him as if expected. When he comes close enough to talk in a normal volume she takes the initiative and speaks confidently, giving him a chance to speak after each question. *"Well, you know my name is Corrina. What is yours? I presume you are off duty? I am headed to the magic shop. If you want to show me the way you are welcome to. I am new to the city and don't know my way around. Shall we?"*

----------


## MikelaC1

Staff Sergeant Lakusta, first rank, at your service Miss Corrina. I just got off duty half an hour ago and was hoping against hope that you would take my recommendation about lodgings and I would able to find you there. The Dragon Inn is one of the finest in the city. I would be glad to show you  the way, we have some excellent shops here. Magic is well respected in our military, the Goddess of the Sun shines her light on the arcane and divine arts and General Orion Therinon is not only a great general but also a renowned War Priest.  He takes Corrina's arm (if she allows it) and steers her through the streets. The city is orderly but is quite huge, rivalling Erandol in size and Corrina knows she might have had a bit of a problem navigating it without him as a guide. As they walk, he points out the major companies that are based out of Terkaton and Corrina takes notice  of the ever present, but not oppressive military. Lakusta tells her that the Empire was always a dictatorship, but not a military one but five years ago, after many successful campaigns, the old emperor tried to curb Therinon's career and he and a military junta deposed him and seized power. He seemed quite pleased with that course of events. He tells Corrina that within a year if his record stays clean he will be promoted to lieutenant for sure but he would need either a lot of luck or some great act to crack into the upper ranks of captain or major, as those ranks are more reserved for the upper class.

----------


## DebbieD

(if Cavir wants to retcon her stuff thats okay but wanted to put this out there)

The next morning when the group comes down to the common room, the Cat is already there sipping her morning tea. Its hard to tell if she shows being  up all night or not, what with the ever present cat cowl covering her features.
Well, the Terkaton underground is a little difficult to penetrate, but once a certain noble's supposedly unlockable safe got breached, the narrative got switched. Of course, they were a little puzzled that the Faberge Egg they were going for wasnt there, even if the bars of platinum were but that was still a good haul. 
Anyway, the Ravager has been here, he was looking around for information about Chiczlub and Goldenglow, thats the dragon we heard the town cryer talking about...and interestingly enough, some sort of demonic interference in all that. Its not known how much information he got because the gold wont come anywhere near the city with that bounty on his head but suddenly two weeks ago, the Ravager disappeared completely. The only thing he left behind was a note saying he had left a cypher for the heros that would be along to save him, but no one has even seen what the cypher is, let alone unravel it.

----------


## Cavir

Corrina allows Lakusta to take her arm though she keeps it formal by maintaining her own balance. She realized him being seen with her would be good for him among his peers. *"Has there always been such a heavy military presence in the city? I heard the town crier mention an uprising last month. Did the enchantment... guild(?) really try to start a revolution? I imagine they were pounced on quite solidly."

"You seem quite honorable. I wish you luck in your promotion. The crier also mentioned military expansion. That could very well be the opportunity you need."*

----------


## MikelaC1

The military presence is all because of General Therinon. The last emperor was weak and corrupt, while General Therinon was out winning battles and securing new lands, he tried to pull him back and then discredit him. When General Therinon moved his field army into the city, the home guard sided with him and the emperor was deposed and hung as the traitor that he was. Of course, after that, most of the army went back into the field, but the home presence is needed, as can be seen by the aborted attempt by the enchanters to seize control. Those traitors were all hung as well, as the college of War Mages was able to put them down. 
He brings you inside a well appointed shop, run by two elves and an elderly human wizard. Bring out some of your finer wares for my friend Corrina here, Adderly.  Sora can see a huge selection of items created by priestly magic and a lesser selection of arcane items. As well, there is a list items that can be procured bit are not currently on site. 

(Basically any item created or used by a cleric at 50K or under and any other type of item at 25K or under is either available now or within 2 business days)

----------


## Cavir

> Those traitors were all hung as well, as the college of War Mages was able to put them down.


*"Well, my group has no interest in causing trouble here while we rest up and prepare for what adventures we can find. Any particular laws we should be wary of, particularly in terms of magic? Obviously unwanted Enchantments would draw extra attention."* 




> He brings you inside a well appointed shop, run by two elves and an elderly human wizard. Bring out some of your finer wares for my friend Corrina here, Adderly.


*"Greetings. Impressive shop you run here. I was hoping for a couple of items. The first, a Belt of Battle, preferably enhanced by the addition of a Belt of Healing. The second a Runestaff of Divination."*

----------


## MikelaC1

Both of those items are available but would take day to procure. The staff would cost 21000 and the battle and healing belt would be 12750

----------


## Cavir

Sora/Corrina smiled in satisfaction. *"Excellent. Thank you. I will return tomorrow for them."* She exchanges some more pleasantries, happy to chat in elven if they like, then takes her leave.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Diplomacy (1d20+31)[*38*]

----------


## MikelaC1

Do you want to return to the Inn now?

----------


## Cavir

*"Yes please. If you know of someplace I can purchase a basic map of the city so we can get around that would be a good stop along the way."*

----------


## MikelaC1

Lakusta takes a slightly different path back to the inn, going past a small store where Sora can buy a map for 1 extremely shiny coin made of silver

----------


## Cavir

After the stop for the map along the way back to the inn, Corrina enlists Lakusta to orient her on the map and asks about points of interest a visitor to the city would want to see. She's also interested in a scholar's guild, library... whichever is the appropriate location for the city.

----------


## ngilop

Tinac walks up to one of the guards that are just partaking of the Inn's food and  inquires about the medical treatment. "As a healer, I am curious as to treatment the wounded soldiers get during and after a battle. As well as the facilities wherein those treatments are performed. Oh, and before you say anything... after battle treatment is just as important as during battle treatment."

----------


## MikelaC1

> After the stop for the map along the way back to the inn, Corrina enlists Lakusta to orient her on the map and asks about points of interest a visitor to the city would want to see. She's also interested in a scholar's guild, library... whichever is the appropriate location for the city.


Lakusta puts an X on the map where the Dragon Inn is and then points out the Imperial Palace although thats rather obvious given the layout of the city around it. He marks the Temple of the Sun, home to the high priest of Celeste, several scholars guilds and libraries. The mage guild is pretty clear and an ancillary building probably holds the Warmage Academy. He marks out a few art galleries and such, along with the merchants quarters and then draws red line around a small outlying area, telling her that it is a lower class district and not one that a lady like her should mess with. 




> Tinac walks up to one of the guards that are just partaking of the Inn's food and  inquires about the medical treatment. "As a healer, I am curious as to treatment the wounded soldiers get during and after a battle. As well as the facilities wherein those treatments are performed. Oh, and before you say anything... after battle treatment is just as important as during battle treatment."


The guards tell Tinac that there is a hospital (such as it is) and then more well to do people will visit a temple. For the soldiers, there are several powerful healers that are in service to the army.

----------


## Cavir

*"Good. Thank you Sgt Lakusta. I should be getting back now. I'm sure our paths will cross again."*

< Fast forward time to Cat's information in the morning >

Sora/Corrina ensure the voices are kept low. *"Excellent work, even more so in just one night in a new city. Seems our next move is to find the cypher. Do you still have the note? Perhaps it still contains a clue? Tinac, can you get us some divine aid in where to look next? Any other ideas?"*

----------


## Aracor

Tessa replies excitedly as she grabs some breakfast and ale.

That's great news! We should keep in mind that this could be a false trail or a red herring, but it's better information than anything ELSE - so I think we should follow this trail until we find a better one or it grounds out.

Hmm...did we try to cast a Sending to Goldenglow? They might be able to give us more information. I mean - it's a dragon, so politeness and respect can probably go some distance. But worst-case scenario, they don't respond and someone is out a spell slot. Right?

----------


## DebbieD

The Cat hands over the note from the Ravager to Sora, its says simply that the dwarven heros will come to aid him in dealing with Chiczlub, with no other notes on it

----------


## Aracor

Tessa will take a look at the note over Sora's shoulder, and then cast Detect Magic. She'll inspect the note enough to determine whether or not there's anything magical. In addition, she has a permanent See Invisibility spell up, so if there is any literally invisible ink on it, she should be able to make that out as well. Between the two, that should allow her to turn up any magical tampering on the note itself.

I could dispel it as well, but I think I'd rather stick with passive things at first. If there was a Magic Aura on it to hide from my detect spell, I'd be able to detect the aura afterwards...but Dispelling it could also potentially get rid of something like a Secret Page spell. True Seeing might reveal more as well, but let's start here.

----------


## Cavir

Sora hands the note to Tessa, happy for anything she can gleam from it.

*"So the note was left in the safe for us to find? He seems to know much about us. I can try sending messages once I have some privacy."*

----------


## MikelaC1

There appears to be no invisible writings or markings on the note. 

The Cat relates that the note was not in the safe, she found it in a room that the Ravager was supposedly staying in during his time in Terkaton.

----------


## Cavir

Sora/Corrina

*"You found his room? That gives us a part of the city to start with. Whereabouts? Did you learn anything about what others thought of Ravager? If he wasn't hated there could be people to further question. Where he would go? Who he would see? What was known of him? ... The caveat is asking the wrong person may draw unwanted attention to us. Cat, are those questions you can go hunting for? If so can we be of help some way? In the meantime, have you noticed anyone noticing us here? If so we should finish our breakfast then continue our talk upstairs. I have a map of the city we can look over. At some point I need to pick up my purchases."*

When appropriate (preferably up in a room to not draw attention), Sora will share the map and point out what she knows of so far from her foray the day before. Telepathic Bond on the party while up there too.

----------


## ngilop

Well, it seems every guy out there is noticing you girls. In fact, i would go as far as to say that I am rather invisible next to you.. not sure how we could use that to our advantage? Tinac listen quietly as the girls discuss more about the what and ifs they should be pondering on in regards to the ravager and the dragon. I can certainly commune with Endolin Domar, might as well try some divination as well.

----------


## DebbieD

I checked the room he was staying in...although not with the magic powers you can bring to bear on the subject. But none of the people I spoke to mentioned any manifesting of arcane powers and its not something that dwarves are noted for. She picks out a point on the map, naturally lying right in the heart of the red zone outlined by Sgt. Lakusta This is the Inn he was at. I can spiral out from there. We should also keep an ear on that cryer to hear if news about us poking around has attracted political attention. With that said, the Cat pulls her cowl and cape tighter and slips out of the room. 

*Spoiler: Gather Information*
Show

(1d20+35)[*53*]

----------


## Debatra

_"Unless this cipher of his is referencing some sort of legendary Dwarven heroes, it seems likely he's somehow heard of us despite the secrecy. And if he knows about us, it may be possible he knows I'm part of the group looking for him."_

Mulcri will examine the note, thinking back for any kind of codes that the two of them may have used back when they were in the same adventuring party, as well as any Dwarven heroes of legend that might be referenced as part of a clue.

Knowledge (History) for the latter information: (1d20+17)[*34*]

----------


## MikelaC1

There is nothing more to the note other than a statement that Dwarven heros will come to aid him in dealing with Chiczlub.

----------


## Cavir

*Sora/Corrina*

Cat is gone before the warmage can plan a rendezvous later in the day or a means of communication. 

*"Maybe he had divined it, or the council had this all planned out. If the later they should have mentioned that to us. If the former, perhaps he can be divined back. In the mean time I can try a few Sendings. The food here is excellent but if Tinac is willing we should enjoy his feast each morning upstairs. It will also help us to discretely make plans." 

"For today, I need to stop by the magic shop. If anyone wants anything from there they are welcome to come too. Please, speak up with any other ideas. Beyond that and assuming our spells don't give us a further lead, some of us can take the scholarly route to learn what they can of dragons in the South Komath mountains. Our focus is on the Gold, but we'd want to know about any other dragons we may come across there since they are not to be trifled with. What's known about the Gold? What brought about its bounty now?"*

----------


## Aracor

I'll come to the magic shop with you! Not sure if they'll have anything that I'm looking for, but it certainly can't hurt to look and/or ask.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I think this was mentioned once, but to re-iterate: Tessa is not in elemental form or enlarged currently (because those particular buffs are a bit non-discrete), but she does have the rest of her protections on as usual.

----------


## ngilop

I always am willing to do feast everyday, i kinda just assumed it anyways.

----------


## MikelaC1

Armed with the map to guide them, the group is easily able to navigate through the city (which is still in the process of ramping up to full activity) and the wizard shopkeep has the items Sora was asking about

----------


## Cavir

*Sora/Corrina*

Corrina greats the shop-keeps gracefully in elven. She asks about and concludes the purchase of the magical belt and runestaff. Sale complete, she mentions her group seeks adventure in the South Komath Mountains or beyond. Corrina asks if they had any suggestions or if they knew where she could get more information on the dragon bounty the towne crier had announced. Dragons are not trifled with and she wanted to do her research first.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Diplomacy (1d20+31)[*43*]

----------


## MikelaC1

The shopkeeper looks at Sora with a puzzled expression There is no "town cryer" in Terkaton...although there are standing bounties on good dragons.

----------


## Cavir

*"Hmm, interesting. Is that a generic bounty or is there information on specific dragons to be hunted?"*

----------


## MikelaC1

I mean, Im sure if you brought in the head of a dragon you would be accorded great respect and all, but since dragons usually have treasure hoards, what sort of bounty would you need? And the respect wouldnt just be for metallic dragons, chromatic dragons arent actually our allies, despite our philosophical agreements...dragons tend to just think of humans as cattle.

----------


## Cavir

*"Agreed, on all accounts. I heard mention of a bounty so I figured there must be more information about it somewhere. Bounty or not, the information would be useful. Fumbling in the dark is not conducive to victory nor surviving. If my friends and I were to capture a hoard it would be a boon for your business too, as we would need someplace to sell off some of it. If you can be of help, it would be helping yourself too."*

If no more information is to be gained, she'll graciously bid good day and head out.

----------


## ngilop

Tinac nods as the shopkeep speaks about dragons thinking of humans as cattle and under his breathe says extra crispy

----------


## MikelaC1

I hope you have success, these items should serve you well. Dont be afraid to come back for other items, there are few things I cannot eventually procure The shopkeeper seems done with you unless someone else wants something.

----------


## Aracor

If there is no town crier, do you have any idea why there was someone yelling news when we first arrived in town yesterday? He was talking about bans on enchantment spells, negotiation with lizardfolk, fines for selling out of city alcohol, and word of a dragon having a 50,000 gold bounty offered for its head.

It seems weird if they were doing that without being paid by someone...

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Diplomacy roll: (1d20+10)[*12*]

----------


## MikelaC1

I honestly have no idea of what you are talking about

----------


## Aracor

Tessa sighs. Okay, no problem.

Do you have metamagic rods? I'm looking for Greater Extend.

And what about custom work?
I was thinking a Runestaff of Magical Defense.

She proceeds to describe exactly the spells she'd like it to give her access to (listed below).

*Spoiler: Runestaff of Magical Defense*
Show


Mind Blank 1/day (8 * 8 * 200 = 12800)
Energy Immunity 3/day (7 * 7 * 200 = 9800)
Moment of Prescience 2/day (8 * 8 * 100 = 6400)
Contingency 1/day (6 * 6 * 50 = 1800)
Resilient Sphere 1/day (4 * 4 * 50 = 800)

Total cost: 31,600

----------


## MikelaC1

Come back in the afternoon for the Extend Rod. I have one in my warehouse. As for the second one, thats a very custom item and would take some time, probably a couple of weeks.

----------


## Aracor

Tessa nods. I get that. I'll come for the rod. I doubt I'll have time to wait for the Runestaff, so I'll skip it for now. But thank you, and I'm glad I may be able to come back and order it later.

----------


## ngilop

Just wondering.. might you have an item or two to assist in healing? Tinac says as he glances over everything he thinks to himself, as well as everybody linked to his mind _it is odd that the shopkeep has no idea who or even what the towncrier is.. maybe the guard you chatted with earlier will be of more help in that field Sora?_

----------


## MikelaC1

What sort of item are you looking for?

----------


## ngilop

Hmm, i was thinking of something along the lines of like something that allows me to speed up the recovery of a patient that I would be treating.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I am thinking of an item that allows me to use the heal skill to do a full-day of long term care in like a round or a minute. like a fancy balm/bandages that are used up when applied.

----------


## MikelaC1

Sorry, but I have never heard of such a thing. Maybe its a research topic for you.

----------


## Cavir

*"Alright, let's be off then."* Corrina gives a respectful nod to the shop keeper then heads outside. *"Tinac, wouldn't your request in there just be covered by simple cure wands?"

"Yes, the 'town crier' is a curiosity. Let's take a stroll through that market square. Be wary of pickpockets. If that doesn't help we can check out the area Cat pointed to on the map."* She checks the map for the path back to the are where the crier was then heads off in that direction.

----------


## MikelaC1

The walk back to the town square where the cryer worked is uneventful and the clearly watchful nature of the party (not to mention their bristling armaments) is enough to dissuade any would-be pickpockets. When they arrive there, nothing seems out of the ordinary, vendors calling out the worth of their wares and people going about their daily shopping

----------


## DebbieD

> Sora/Corrina
> 
> *"You found his room? That gives us a part of the city to start with. Whereabouts? Did you learn anything about what others thought of Ravager? If he wasn't hated there could be people to further question. Where he would go? Who he would see? What was known of him? ... The caveat is asking the wrong person may draw unwanted attention to us. Cat, are those questions you can go hunting for? If so can we be of help some way? In the meantime, have you noticed anyone noticing us here? If so we should finish our breakfast then continue our talk upstairs. I have a map of the city we can look over. At some point I need to pick up my purchases."*
> 
> When appropriate (preferably up in a room to not draw attention), Sora will share the map and point out what she knows of so far from her foray the day before. Telepathic Bond on the party while up there too.


Its like one moment the Cat is not there and in the next moment she is, without even a sound that she was approaching. 
Information on the Ravager is becoming harder to come by, some of my sources that I cultivated before are either no longer in the city or not available to talk. He seemed to talk mostly to adventurers, and only those whose who frequented the mountains. He didnt have any real enemies in the underworld but he didnt go out of his way to make friends either. I think however that the way word on him is drying up is an indicator that at least someone in the government is taking notice of this line of questioning. Has any of this made the daily news with the cryer?

----------


## Cavir

*Sora/Corrina*

Inwardly Sora didn't like someone being able to sneak up on her like that, but glad Cat was on their side. She knew that her own focus on magic precluded mastering stealth and hypersensitivity of her surroundings like Cat had. Woe to the one that tried sneaking up on her to cause harm though. The automatic magical retribution was something that very few would have even a chance to survive.

Corrina listened to Cat's update. *"It's been claimed that the city does not have a crier, which not only marks the crier information as unreliable, but is likely set as a trap. Some of it is probably true to obfuscate the deceit. As for the specific dragon bounty, the same source says there's just the generic bounty for good dragons, although any dead dragon is a good thing regardless of type."

"It seems the city has an extensive intelligence network, which shouldn't be surprising. That makes the uprising impressive even if it failed, if it actually happened. It also means we're probably being closely watched even now. This is the market the crier was in. Maybe some merchants here would have more information, even if that 'crier' wasn't official and just likes to show off his vocal skills?"

"Beyond that, can we make contact with some of those adventurers that frequent the mountains without mentioning Ravager? It'd be in line with our stated goal of wanting to explore the mountains."*

----------


## DebbieD

The Cat moves among the stalls and vendors, trying to find out if the cryer has a regular time to appear based on when his appearance yesterday was,  and if anything more is known about him. 

*Spoiler: Gather Information*
Show

(1d20+35)[*50*]

----------


## MikelaC1

The Cat receives the same blank looks everyone else has been getting, she gets told by everyone she asks that there is no town cryer in Terkaton and no one even remembers seeing the one that the group saw when they first arrived.

----------


## ngilop

Welp... that does it. Town criers are officially on the 'do not trust' list. Tinac says

----------


## DebbieD

I dont see it that way at all...we are in an evil city and our one good ally needs to leave a clue that no one else can come across or use.

----------


## Aracor

> I dont see it that way at all...we are in an evil city and our one good ally needs to leave a clue that no one else can come across or use.


_I didn't think about that as an option, but that's a cool thought, too. Of course, it then goes back to the original question: Do we trust them or not?_

----------


## Cavir

> I dont see it that way at all...we are in an evil city and our one good ally needs to leave a clue that no one else can come across or use.


*"I would be happy to be wrong here and Cat be right. For now, let's explore that. Maybe the crier was an illusion programmed for us. Let's see if it will repeat."* She indirectly leads the group back toward the entrance they came in so they can re-enter the market and then takes the same course they had walked the first time.

----------


## MikelaC1

Sgt. Lakusta is on duty when the party arrives and is able facilitate them actually leaving the city and coming back in with no questions asked. Once again the party moves into the town square and once the cryer is there....

The cast for the Emperors production of The Last Phoenix has been set and all chosen members will be advised.
The break on taxes for exports has been rescinded as the Emperor requires more revenue for the planned military expansion.
The enchantment school of spellcasters has had their ban extended for another month, as investigations continue into their role in last months uprising.
The on again off again peace negotiations with the lizard men of the western swamp are off again, following a raid on the Terkaton outpost of Kalireth.
A dragon has been spotted in the northern region of the South Komath mountains, as it is gold, a bounty of 50,000 gold is offered for its head.
Any Inn found to be serving out-of-city alcohol will face fines of 10,000 gold, in support of the Buy Local campaign.
The sign tendering process for the new military signs has now been initiated, forms to apply are available at City Hall

----------


## Debatra

While she always has it active on her person, this time Mulcri will actually pay attention with her Arcane Sight as they pass the apparent crier.

----------


## Aracor

Tessa thinks to her friends:

_Well, they're calling attention to some kind of performance. Cat? Can you find out if there's something relevant there? Maybe they're allies in hiding?

The second line seems to be a warning of military build-up in general.

Don't use enchantment abilities. Seems like a solid warning since we're Amazons.

Lizardfolk fighting in western swamps. May not be anything we're interested in, but it's possible that there's some relevant information there.

South Komath Mountains - gold dragon? That certainly seems relevant to our interests.

I'm not sure what the last two have to do with us, but we should at least keep them in mind._

----------


## MikelaC1

> While she always has it active on her person, this time Mulcri will actually pay attention with her Arcane Sight as they pass the apparent crier.


The cryer is a Programmed Image, but modified in certain ways...based on the fact no one else in the square seems to be reacting to it, Mulcri is pretty sure of the modifications is that only the party can see it.

----------


## DebbieD

You cannot see under the cowl that the Cat wears (come to think of it, you have never seen her face for that matter) but you almost get the feeling that she enjoys the harmless fun she has in suddenly appearing at Sora's side, even before she thinks about asking her something. Once again, she disappears into the crowd, weaving her way to the performance hall where the Last Phoenix is to be shown. 

*Spoiler: Gather Information*
Show

(1d20+35)[*45*]

----------


## DebbieD

The Cat returns with information that the theatre production is just that, a theatre production. However she does have something else to say. 
You look at the second word in line of the message

The *cast* for the Emperors production of The Last Phoenix has been set and all chosen members will be advised.
The *break* on taxes for exports has been rescinded as the Emperor requires more revenue for the planned military expansion.
The *enchantment* school of spellcasters has had their ban extended for another month, as investigations continue into their role in last months uprising.
The *on* again off again peace negotiations with the lizard men of the western swamp are off again, following a raid on the Terkaton outpost of Kalireth.
A *dragon* has been spotted in the northern region of the South Komath mountains, as it is gold, a bounty of 50,000 gold is offered for its head.
Any *Inn* found to be serving out-of-city alcohol will face fines of 10,000 gold, in support of the Buy Local campaign.
The *sign* tendering process for the new military signs has now been initiated, forms to apply are available at City Hall[/QUOTE]

That cant be a coincidence, can it?

----------


## Aracor

Woah! That's neat! Can't hurt to try it, right?

I don't have that spell, but I'm sure we could procure a scroll if no one else does.

----------


## Cavir

*Sora aka Corrina*

Sora had been deep in thought on the apparent riddle. She really perked up with Cat's solution. *"Well done!"

"Let's visit one our rooms so we can make preparations just in case things get... interesting once that is done. Anyone here able to cast that?"*

----------


## Debatra

Mulcri will speak up at that. "I have the spell ready to go, but I agree we should prepare first."

----------


## Cavir

*Sora aka Corrina*

*"Excellent, we have a plan."* She leads the group back to the inn and up to her room. In there she casts a number of spells on herself and the group.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Group:
Resist Energy, Mass (Fire Resist 30) (SL5) on whole party (just before break enchantment) 200 minutes
Telepathic Bond on whole party (SL5) (just before break enchantment) 200 min 
Chained, Greater Magic Weapon +5 (SL6) 20 hours 
Chained Keen Edge on group (SL6) 200 minutes (just before break enchantment)

Personal:
Shield (SL1) (just before break enchantment) Extended by Rod. 40 minutes
Protection from Arrows (SL2) (just before break enchantment) 20 hours
See Invisibility (SL2) (just before break enchantment)  Extended by Rod. 400 minutes
Moment of Prescience (SL8) 20 hours (just before break enchantment)
Absorption (SL9) (just before break enchantment) 200 min

Use a charge from my vest to recover an SL9 slot

----------


## ngilop

That is smart, dare I say genius! Tinac says as he smiles to Cat. He makes sure that before they leave he cast heroes feast and any other long lasting spells anybody from the group may want.

*Spoiler: Heroes' feast bonus temp HP*
Show

(1d8+9)[*10*]+ immunity to fear and a +1 morale to will saves for 12 hours.

----------


## DebbieD

The Cat checks her wraithstrike ring to make sure its full, partakes of the feast (making sure she isnt gaining weight) and pronounces herself ready to go

----------


## Debatra

Mulcri already has her daily selection of personal spells cast extended from the previous night, though she does take a few minutes to prepare some different spells in case they are needed.

When everyone else is ready, she will attempt to subtly cast the spell on the sign.

Sleight of Hand: (1d20+36)[*40*]

----------


## Aracor

Tessa will finish off her usual round of buffs, plus a couple of shorter ones.
Greater Enlarge Person
Elemental Body (Air)
Wings of Swift Flying
Extended Shield (40 minutes)
Ray Deflection (40 minutes)

----------


## MikelaC1

The group waits for night to fall, to at least get a modicum of secrecy in what they are doing. and at one point, there is no one is sight, either on the street or coming out of the Inn. Mulcri takes her chance and casts the Break Enchantment  spell as the "town cryer" suggested she should do. The "sign" quickly morphs into a different form. that of a black portal leading into a yawning darkness. A foul stench comes from within, a smell that some of the group can identify from adventures past, the portal clearly leads into the Abyss. Its not likely any city member knew of its existence, while the Empire of Terkaton is evil, they were never known to be allied with demons, or even devils for that matter. What awaits them within can only be found by entering in.

----------


## Aracor

_Well. That could certainly explain why our contact just disappeared. Shall we?_

Tessa will cast Haste as a swift action on the entire party and draw Starlight Grace as she leads the way through the portal.

What does she see as she moves through?

----------


## MikelaC1

The portal snaps closed behind the party as they enter, and the group finds itself in a tunnel. The passage is just wide enough for two people to walk abreast and just high enough that no one has to stoop as they walk. The walk takes between 10 or 15 minutes and then widens into an opening. The cavern is about 50 feet wide and the group sees two nalfeshnee demons standing behind a glabrezu that approaches the group. Speaking in an accent that could best be described as New Jersey mobster, the demon addresses the team....Youse guys needs to just turn aroun, ders nuttin here for yous to concern yerself wit'. Now turn around or tings gonna get rough

----------


## ngilop

Tinac gives a look to the party that he is not at ease with the fact there is a portal to the abyss just randomly hanging about.  After stepping thorugh and being confronted with the demons he simply lets out a single word full of divine power.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Casting Holy word
HD	Effect
Equal to caster level	Deafened
Up to caster level -1	Blinded, deafened
Up to caster level -5	Paralyzed, blinded, deafened
Up to caster level -10	Killed, paralyzed, blinded, deafened
Initiative: (1d20+5)[*15*]


*Spoiler: Availabel Spells Remaining*
Show


Zero: 6
 8 +1 8 +1 7 +1 8 +1 5 +1 3 +1 4 +1 5 +1 2 +1

----------


## DebbieD

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

(1d20+10)[*23*] initiative
(1d20+56)[*66*] hide
(1d20+54)[*74*] move silently


The Cat seems to melt into the shadows as she disappears to take a flanking position against whichever demon Tess attacks.

----------


## Debatra

With a subtle flick of the wrist, Mulcri will attempt to dishearten the enemies and bolster her own defenses while hopefully appearing to have been caught off-guard.

*Spoiler*
Show

Initiative: (1d20+19)[*39*]
Cast Crushing Despair on the Demons, using Mastery of Shaping to exclude any allies from the spell's cone, followed up with a Quickened Shield.
Spell Resistance for Crushing Despair: (1d20+19)[*29*]
SoH CD: (1d20+36)[*44*]
SoH S: (1d20+36)[*48*]

197/187
AC 43, T 33, FF 35, TFF 25
40% Miss Chance
See Invisibility, 120' Arcane Sight, 90' Blindsense, Automatically know of all spellcasting with 60', can attempt to identify even if I can not perceive the components, once per day redirect/counter.
Most likely potential Immediate actions: Stay the Hand, Ring of Spell-Battle

----------


## Cavir

Sora responds to the glabrezu's threat by rising up into the air and summoning a warmage enhanced Flame Strike centered to hit all three of the demons.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Init from OOC: 24

Empowered Flame Strike (SL6) to hit all three.
(15d6+46)[*99*] x 1.5. Half is fire, other half is divine. Reflex DC 25 for half.
SR: 
Glabrezu: (1d20+20)[*22*]
nalfeshnee1: (1d20+20)[*35*]
nalfeshnee2: (1d20+20)[*38*]

Most likely potential Immediate actions: Third Eye Clarity, Third Eye Dampening

----------


## Aracor

Heh, I thought demons liked it rough!

Tessa winks before casting Haste as a swift action, then Tumbles in between the demons.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move action: Tumble past both Nalfeshnee demons in the hopes that she'll be able to threaten all three. That should allow her to get their attention, and put her in a position to flank with Cat.

Tumble #1: (1d20+16)[*34*] vs DC 15
Tumble #2: (This presumes she'll be threatened by both Nalfeshnee) (1d20+16)[*21*] vs DC 17

She'll attack either the one she's flanking with, or whichever one seems less disabled by Tinac's _holy word_ spell.

Free action: Activate Arcane Strike, losing a 6th level spell to add +6 to attacks and +6d4 to damage

Attack #1: (1d20+45)[*62*] to hit (60 threatens)
Attack #1 confirmation: (1d20+45)[*59*]

Attack #1 damage: (2d6+22)[*29*] + (1d6)[*2*] starmetal + (1d6)[*4*] skirmish + (1d6)[*4*] cold + (6d4)[*18*] Arcane Strike
Attack #1 critical damage: (2d6+22)[*28*]

Attack #2: (1d20+40)[*57*] to hit (55 threatens)
Attack #2 confirmation: (1d20+40)[*55*]

Attack #2 damage: (2d6+22)[*32*] + (1d6)[*4*] starmetal + (1d6)[*6*] skirmish + (1d6)[*4*] cold + (6d4)[*11*] Arcane Strike
Attack #2 critical damage: (2d6+22)[*32*]

Attack #3: (1d20+35)[*43*] to hit (50 threatens)
Attack #3 confirmation: (1d20+35)[*42*]

Attack #3 damage: (2d6+22)[*32*] + (1d6)[*5*] starmetal + (1d6)[*6*] skirmish + (1d6)[*4*] cold + (6d4)[*11*] Arcane Strike
Attack #3 critical damage: (2d6+22)[*34*]

Attack #4: (1d20+30)[*36*] to hit (45 threatens)
Attack #4 confirmation: (1d20+30)[*46*]

Attack #4 damage: (2d6+22)[*28*] + (1d6)[*3*] starmetal + (1d6)[*3*] skirmish + (1d6)[*6*] cold + (6d4)[*12*] Arcane Strike
Attack #4 critical damage: (2d6+22)[*26*]



*Spoiler: Cliffnotes*
Show

Cliffnotes: Attack 1 hits 62, threatens, 59 confirm. 53 damage, 81 if crit + 4 cold
Attack 2 hits 57, threatens, 55 confirm
53 damage, 85 if crit + 4 cold
Attack 3 hits 43
54 damage + 4 cold
Attack 4 hits 36
46 damage + 6 cold

Her weapon is considered adamantine but NOT good for the purposes of breaking damage reduction.

----------


## MikelaC1

Such a word has never been spoken in these depths, and these huge brutes have certainly never heard one. The two nalfeshnee are reeling, clapping hands over their ears, but the glabrezu seems unaffected. Mulcri is the first to go after that, casting a _crushing despair_ over the group, impairing their battle skills further. Tessa tumbles into the mess of demons, absolutely tearing huge holes in the glabrezu, only by a miracle does it survive, as her last strike doesnt quite connect. Sora's flame strike roars down, hitting the two nalfeshnee, but once again the resistance of the glabrezu keeps him standing. The Cat moves into position to strike at one of the nalfeshnee, who is oblivious to her presence. The three demons all try to pound on Tessa, but only two strikes, a pincer from the glabrezu and a huge claw from the nalfeshnee connect, for a combined total of *25* points. 

Round two
Order: Mulcri, Tessa, Sora, Cat, Tinac, Demons
Tactical: Glabrezu barely hanging on, both Nalfeshnee burned by holy fire of Sora and deafened by Tinac's holy word.

----------


## Cavir

Up above the combat, limited by the ceiling, Sora flicks her palm at one of the nalfeshnee. A small but powerful orb of acid shoots at the demon.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Lesser Orb of Acid, boosted by warmage specials. Target the nalfeshnee not being stalked by Cat.
Ranged touch: (1d20+17)[*19*]
Damage: (10d8+46)[*94*] Acid
No save, no SR.

----------


## DebbieD

The Cat rams her blade three times into the unprotected side of one of the nalfeshnee

*Spoiler: Sneaky Cat*
Show

(1d20+29)[*30*] attack & (1d6+2)[*6*] damage + (10d6)[*45*] sneak
(1d20+24)[*30*] attack & (1d6+2)[*3*] damage + (10d6)[*30*] sneak
(1d20+19)[*37*] attack & (1d6+2)[*8*] damage + (10d6)[*30*] sneak


I hate 1's    :Small Furious:

----------


## Debatra

Mulcri will take to the air, though not far enough away to let the enemy escape the range of her next spells.

*Spoiler*
Show

Cone of Dimness, once again using MoS to avoid hitting allies. Will 26 to avoid _believing_ themselves to be blind for 38 rounds, though a new save is allowed every round to reduce it to cloudy vision that gives a 20% miss chance to all of their attacks. This is all in their heads, so True Seeing doesn't matter.

Also, I forgot to note the -2 to saves against Illusions from Once a Fool last round, and now against Enchantments.

SoH: (1d20+36)[*43*]

SR G: (1d20+19)[*26*]
SR N1: (1d20+19)[*21*]
SR N2: (1d20+19)[*27*]

197/187
AC 44, T 34, FF 35, TFF 25
40% Miss Chance
See Invisibility, 120' Arcane Sight, 90' Blindsense, Automatically know of all spellcasting with 60', can attempt to identify even if I can not perceive the components, once per day redirect/counter.
Most likely potential Immediate actions: Stay the Hand, Ring of Spell-Battle

----------


## ngilop

Tinac moves to where he can affect all his allies and unleashes a wave of healing energy, which also gives those affected a slight boost to their defenses

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Healing burst: (10d6)[*37*]
also gain a +3  Insight bonus to saves and AC for 12 rounds

----------


## Aracor

Tessa dances among the demons, her sword wreaking havoc among them.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Tessa will use her move action to dart between the demons, and use her full attack to take down as many as she can. She'll try to end her movement so that she's flanking any survivors with the Cat. She has 45 feet of movement to do this. Potential tumble checks.
(1d20+16)[*23*] vs DC 15
(1d20+16)[*19*] vs DC 17
(1d20+16)[*23*] vs DC 19

Unsure how many she'll need, so rolling three.

Free action: Arcane Strike, 4th level spell

Attack #1: (1d20+43)[*57*] (58 threatens)
Confirmation #1: (1d20+43)[*52*]
Attack #1 damage: (2d6+22)[*32*] + (1d6)[*2*] starmetal + (1d6)[*1*] skirmish + (1d6)[*5*] cold + (4d4)[*9*] Arcane Strike
Attack #1 critical damage: (2d6+22)[*28*]

Attack #2: (1d20+38)[*45*] (53 threatens)
Confirmation #1: (1d20+38)[*47*]
Attack #2 damage: (2d6+22)[*31*] + (1d6)[*4*] starmetal + (1d6)[*5*] skirmish + (1d6)[*4*] cold + (4d4)[*6*] Arcane Strike
Attack #2 critical damage: (2d6+22)[*28*]

Attack #3: (1d20+33)[*41*] (48 threatens)
Confirmation #1: (1d20+33)[*46*]
Attack #3 damage: (2d6+22)[*32*] + (1d6)[*6*] starmetal + (1d6)[*4*] skirmish + (1d6)[*6*] cold + (4d4)[*10*] Arcane Strike
Attack #3 critical damage: (2d6+22)[*32*]

Attack #4: (1d20+28)[*42*] (43 threatens)
Confirmation #1: (1d20+28)[*33*]
Attack #4 damage: (2d6+22)[*27*] + (1d6)[*2*] starmetal + (1d6)[*2*] skirmish + (1d6)[*6*] cold + (4d4)[*12*] Arcane Strike
Attack #4 critical damage: (2d6+22)[*25*] 


*Spoiler: Cliffnotes*
Show


Cliffnotes:

Attack #1: Hits 57, 44 damage, 5 cold
Attack #2: Hits 45, 46 damage, 4 cold
Attack #3: Hits 41, 52 damage, 6 cold
Attack #4: Hits 42, 43 damage, 6 cold

----------


## MikelaC1

Tessa's first shot takes down the glabrezu and she tumbles into position to place her 3 remaining strikes into the weakened and blinded nalfeshnee, ending its existence as well. The Cat and Sora both hit the last nalfeshnee, its hard to decide who can claim the victory as the blows fall at the same time and the beast winks out of existence. 
Battle Over. 
Taking stock of the cave that the group is in, the walls and ceiling of the enclosure are unremarkable but the floor is another matter.  Literally carved into the stone floor of the cave are 4 perfect pentagrams, and one look is enough to tell you that these are no simple chalk circles drawn in hopes of getting the right shape. You have no doubt that if you measured, you would find that each and every line in them is exactly the same length, and that each arc of the surrounding circle is the same distance from point to point as well. Not only that, but these pentagrams are not just drawn on the stone, they are carved right into the stone, and then the channels have been filled with precious metal, likely melted and poured in before hardening. There is one filled with platinum, one with gold, one with silver and the last with copper. A soft glowing white line connects each pentagram around the room, and in the middle of this circle of power is a manhole cover, presumably over a tunnel leading down. Also dumped into a heap in the far corner of the room is the demons ill gotten gains, a plie of all manner and types of coins, a quick scan reveals nothing magical in the pile and it doesnt like there are any jewels or jewelry either, its all coinage.

----------


## Aracor

_My first instinct here is to simply "accidentally" damage the pentagrams. But...maybe I'll slow down just long enough for someone to tell me to stop in case it will cause a magical explosion or something. Mulcri?_

Tessa will ready her sword to strike at one of the pentagrams, but hesitate.

----------


## Cavir

_"Let's study it briefly. We don't want to cut off our means of continuing on."_ Sora studies the patterns and considers the possible meanings. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Please add the appropriate skill.
Knowledge (Arcana) +26
Knowledge (Planes) +19
Knowledge (Religion) +12
(1d20)[*20*]

----------


## Cavir

Sora circles the layout, studying it. _"Summoning circles. Quite exquisite. Should hold even the most powerful demon princes, if one dared to try it. I suggest not to disrupt them. We might find some means to make use of them."

"That leaves the coins and the tunnel cover. Mulcri, you have the Portable Hole still correct? If you open it next to the coins I can use Telekinesis to push the coins in. That will allow us to sift through them and see if there is anything underneath. Do you see anything magical otherwise? If not, Cat can you check the tunnel cover please?"_

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Assuming I can use the spell to push a bunch of coins at a time (375lbs max/rnd?) as opposed to one coin at a time. If the later then nevermind on the idea.

----------


## MikelaC1

The Cat is unable to pass by the glowing white lines, and for now, is not keen on the idea of actually stepping on a pentagram.

----------


## MikelaC1

(Redescribing the room since I obviously did a bad job the first time)

The cave is barely wide and tall enough to accommodate the three demons, but it is quite long, and the second "half" of the cave is where the action is now. You could not see it before because of the three huge monstrous demons blocking view. 
The center of this second half has the manhole cover with a valve like handle on top of it. All the way around this cover is a glowing white line, it is magical but of a type you have never seen before. Ringing around this are the 4 pentagrams, arranged at cardinal north, south, east and west points, just barely touching the white line. You can walk all the way around this, whatever it is, and you can even walk on the pentagram (if you want  :Small Eek:  :Small Tongue:  :Small Amused: ) but you cannot cross the line to the manhole and valve. Thats where the Cat got blocked. Then, off to the far corner is the heap of platinum, gold, sliver and copper coins. The scan of _detect magic_ revealed nothing in the heap, and there are no visible gems or jewelry either.

----------


## Debatra

Mulcri will take a minute or two to carefully examine the circle when prompted, casting an Extended Greater Arcane Sight as she does.

*Spoiler*
Show

Greater Arcane Sight, 38 minutes.

Knowledge (Arcana) - (1d20+34)[*40*]

----------


## MikelaC1

The glowing line is some form of abjuration, and is also connected to the pentagrams, and in this case seems to block passage past the line in any way.

----------


## Cavir

*"Four types of metals filling the pentagrams, four matching types of coins. Probably not a coincidence. One of each of the appropriate type?"* From the pile of coins she'll grab one of each type. Starting with copper she'll lightly toss a copper piece into the center of the copper pentagram without entering it. If nothing happens she'll continue on, one at a time, with silver, gold, then platinum into the appropriate pentagrams.

----------


## ngilop

Tinac nods his head emphatically that is a most brilliant idea! He then takes a step back to allow Sora more room.

----------


## MikelaC1

Sora sees the lines momentarily lose a bit of consistency but they quickly firm up again. She surmises she might be on the right track, but not quite right.

----------


## Cavir

*"The details matters now. Is it a certain number of coins? A certain value per pentagram or overall? Any significant numbers anyone can think of? Other thoughts?"* Sora takes a look at the pile of coins. Does there seem to be a rough ratio of coin types that may give a clue?  How large is the heap (hundreds? thousands? tens of thousands?)?  Did the fluctuation happen with just 1 copper or once the set of four were dropped? Is/are the original coin(s) still in there?

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Knowledge check for significant numbers. By demon type? Rituals? Planes (666?)?
(1d20)[*9*]
Knowledge (Arcana) +26
Knowledge (Planes) +19
Knowledge (Religion) +12
Spellcraft +26

----------


## DebbieD

One platinum equals 10 gold equals 100 silver equals 1000 copper?

----------


## MikelaC1

Its tough to say how many are there, but it is clearly in the thousands, and at first glance it appears to be as many of each type. The fluctuation only occurred after the last coin was placed and until someone picks up the original coin, it is still there.

----------


## ngilop

Maybe... we need to do a certain order? Tinac ponders aloud. Puzzles really not being his thing.

----------


## Debatra

> One platinum equals 10 gold equals 100 silver equals 1000 copper?


"Hmm, that could be it, yes..."




> Maybe... we need to do a certain order? Tinac ponders aloud. Puzzles really not being his thing.


"Perhaps both? But in ascending or descending order?" Mulcri will pick up each of the coins, setting the platinum near its pentagram. She will then begin counting to ten gold and a hundred silver. "The rest of you get together a thousand copper. I think we should start by placing those if they do go in any particular order.

*Spoiler*
Show

Bit of a longshot, but are there any lands far to the north/south/east/west of the world that are especially known for producing metals of the appropriate types? Like a famous copper mine far to the north? Or maybe a place in the far west called the City of Gold and etc?

Knowledge: Geography - (1d20+14)[*26*]

----------


## MikelaC1

Counting out 1 platinum, 10 gold and 100 silver is relatively easy, however counting out 1000 copper is tedious at best however after quite some time, the piles of coins are arranged, right beside, but not on each pentagram.

----------


## Cavir

*Sora* muses while the coins are counted. *"Curious that the portal leads here to the Abyss with no other access than that manhole, with demons guarding an apparent perfect summoning circle around the manhole cover. A shame we couldn't get some information out of the demons before killing them. Someone from Terkaton could use this to communicate with powerful beings and control who can pass back through. 666 layers is the famed number right? If Mulcri's test doesn't work out I suggest 6 coins for each pentagram.*

Sora aids the coin collecting and once done helps move the coins. If that fails, try 6 coins of the appropriate type in each.

----------


## DebbieD

Terkaton is a lawful evil empire, not chaotic, I doubt even they would stoop to dealing with demons. Devils are another matter. I think we are knocking out an entrance portal that not even the authorities were aware of. And as a side note, why 6 coins if the thousand doesnt work?

----------


## ngilop

Tinac eyes go wide when he thinks he might have figured it out. "Maybe, we should put 6 of each in the circle?"

----------


## Cavir

> And as a side note, why 6 coins if the thousand doesn't work?


*"Mulcri's suggestion is 1 platinum, 10 gold, 100 silver, and 1000 copper to have them all be the same value.  As Tinac is agreeing with, I'm suggesting 6 coins in each of the appropriate pentagram. Who knows, there could be different combinations for different effects. "

"Whoever it is, they are no mere hedge wizard or cultist."*

----------


## Debatra

"That would be four sixes. If we _really_ want to try that, I think six hundred sixty-six on each makes more sense. Though I also don't think that would be the answer. I have no particular reason to avoid trying it if you want to though."

----------


## Aracor

Hmm...I was thinking about asking one of THEM.

She gestures to where the vanished demons had fallen.

But...they disappeared. Doesn't that mean they were summoned here? I thought normally if they were destroyed on their home plane, they'd leave corpses.

----------


## ngilop

I could commune, and see if we get answers that way... well answers that lead us in the right direction, we ight also get answers that lead to more questions. Tinac offers.

----------


## Aracor

So if they're not actually from this plane, then where ARE we, exactly?

And sure...A commune spell may still leave us with more questions than answers, but we'll hopefully learn something.

----------


## Cavir

*"Seems we are thinking about this wrongly. The crafters put a lot of precision into making this. The activation probably is based on precision too. Remove the current coins and place a coin at each point of the pentagram, carefully centered."* Sora does her part with the silver pentagram and silver coins.

----------


## MikelaC1

When coins are arranged at each point on each pentagram, the glowing white line disappears

----------


## Cavir

*Sora*

*"There we go. Mulcri and Cat, do you see any protections on the cover? If not, Tessa will you do us the honors please?"*

----------


## DebbieD

The Cat checks out the valve, removing any traps that she finds

*Spoiler: Search*
Show

(1d20+31)[*39*]


*Spoiler: Disable Device*
Show

(1d20+51)[*67*]

----------


## MikelaC1

The Cat removes two simple mechanical traps as well as saying that in her opinion, there are no magical wards on it

----------


## Debatra

Mulcri will give the area another once-over through her _Greater Arcane Sight_.

----------


## MikelaC1

She sees no arcane wards

(side note, whoever goes to spin the valve to open it needs to give me an STR check_

----------


## Cavir

*Sora*

*"Tessa, would you do the honors on the valve please?"*

----------


## Aracor

Tessa nods. Of course! Let's see if I have enough to do it like this.

Strength check for the valve: (1d20+4)[*14*]

If that doesn't work by itself, she'll try a couple more times.

(1d20+4)[*12*]
(1d20+4)[*5*]

----------


## MikelaC1

The valve appears to be heavily rusted at its base and doesnt budge from your efforts

----------


## Aracor

Well, then. Huh. I guess brawn is going to be more important than grace here.

She casts a spell that no one here has seen her use before, and her entire body swells and distends into a much larger form.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I have to admit I don't remember exactly which sources I have available to pillage for polymorph forms. Since she's using Draconic Polymorph, that means whatever she chooses gets a +8 bonus to strength and +2 to constitution.

As of now, I've chosen a War Troll from Monster Manual 3 (modified strength of 39). If this is an unacceptable form, she'll go with a Stone Giant instead (modified strength 35).

Tessa casts Draconic Polymorph.


Once her form has changed, she braces herself against the valve and pits her new strength against it.

(1d20+14)[*23*] to try to open the valve.

----------


## MikelaC1

With a shrieking of metal and more than a few flakes falling off, the valve finally turns several spins before reaching its limit, the door seems to be slightly ajar now.

----------


## Aracor

_Cat? Wanna peek through and see if there's anything interesting?_

----------


## Cavir

*"In the meantime, Tessa would you mind pushing all these coins into the portable hole? Everyone beware of disturbing the coins on the pentagrams."*

----------


## Aracor

Sure, why not? Might as well make a bit of profit off of this venture.

Tessa proceeds to start shoving large piles of coins into the portable hole.

----------


## DebbieD

The Cat examines the valve and door for a moment and then straightens up. I dont know if that first noise alerted anyone but I can guarantee that if I open this rusted thing, its going to screech to wake the whole layer. Unless someone has a _silence_ spell they can put around the area?

----------


## Cavir

*Sora*

*"I'll make it easier. Step back for a moment."* Once clear, she hits the manhole cover with a Disintegrate spell.

----------


## DebbieD

Sora is not sure if she hears something mumbled along the lines of "mages and their overkill" before the Cat disappears into the tunnel leading down

*Spoiler: Stealth*
Show

(1d20+55)[*57*]
(1d20+54)[*70*]

----------


## MikelaC1

*Spoiler: perception*
Show

(1d20+31)[*38*]
(1d20+31)[*42*]

----------


## DebbieD

A visibly shaken Cat returns moments later, climbing back up the manhole. Theres a tunnel that leads to a door. The door is guarded by a creature, it has a woman's upper body but the lower body of a great snake. It has 6 arms, each one holding a sword and there is an evil aura surrounding it. Very evil.

----------


## ngilop

Very evil you say... Snake lady with multiple arms.. Sounds dangerous. I could try to dispel the aura while you all attack her

----------


## Cavir

*Sora*

*"It sounds like a Marilith demon with an Unholy Aura. The aura will help her resist our spells but more importantly drains those who hit her in melee so I suggest we stick to spells. Slowing her will be of great help with all those arms. Once we are down there I'll start with blocking her from teleporting out."

"A Marilith is not a low level demon. If she is being used to guard a door, that is a clue that what we will face later will be a much greater threat. Preserve your powers as you can."

"In terms of getting down there, what did you see Cat? Is it a ladder down? How far? What is the layout down there? I'd rather us not exit the ladder one at a time with the enemy right there. We could get close enough to the tunnel exit where I can see the layout and use Tactical Teleport to get us in there as a group."*

----------


## Debatra

"I have a _Slow_ spell prepared, as well as a way to bolster my magic against its resistances. Mariliths have natural truesight, so several of my other spells will be pointless here. That said, I say we should take a few moments to apply any midling-duration spells to ourselves. I don't know about the rest of you, but I only have my usual evening routine of day-long effects active at the moment." With that said, she will cast an Extended Stoneskin on herself, followed by Spell Turning and Extended Shield. (Delaying the Turning as needed if someone else wants to cast something on her first.)

----------


## DebbieD

The ladder leads to a tunnel which is about 100 ft long. The marilith as you call it, seems relatively alert but its vision and hearing was not good enough to detect me which is not surprising given the Cats skill set but its going to see any group coming by the time less than half the distance is covered. It very nearly spotted me, and I imagine the first turning of the valve got its attention

----------


## Cavir

Sora nods her head about the layout. *"That tunnel may be trapped, hoping an assault will just charge forward. Better to kill it from afar anyway. Hopefully we can stay hidden long enough for everyone to come down. If I can hit it with my first spell we can let it come at us. Cat, would you lead the way again? I'll follow second so I can cast if it detects us early. Everyone ready?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Init for when it's needed: (1d20+12)[*25*]
Take 10 on Stealth for a 13. Can use Dimensional Jaunt to reach the ground for a quieter landing.

Spells already in effect for the whole party:
Greater Magic Weapon +5 (evening before Terkaton) 20 hours
Heroes Feast: 13 temp hp, +1 morale to attack and will saves, immune to poison and fear.
Resist Energy, Mass (Fire Resist 30)
Telepathic Bond on whole party
Keen Edge

----------


## Aracor

Tessa speaks up quickly.

I don't mind moving up toward the front. I can try to deal with it short-term with a maze spell, but that may not be the best idea if we're trying to smash her down as fast as possible. I will obviously cast Haste as soon as we're moving. And a Fleshshiver spell MAY slow her down, or I can pound her with a Dispel Magic and see if I can drop her Unholy Aura and any other defensive spells.

----------


## MikelaC1

The Cat leads the way down the tunnel with Sora following behind her. She just manages to make it off the ladder with Sora about halfway down when the marilith suddenly appears in front her with her blades flashing. In mere seconds, the Cat is reduced to a bloody mess on the floor and the demon barely broke a sweat doing it.

Party initiative, however only Sora is on the ladder right now

----------


## Cavir

The plan died but hopefully Cat wasn't dead. *"Change of plan. Teleport."* Sora and the rest of the party suddenly appear down in the tunnel with the demon. Sora follows up with a quickened Dimensional Anchor to keep the enemy in place.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Greater Teleport to put the party a bit down the tunnel with Tessa closest. 
Quickened Dimensional Anchor 
Ranged Touch Attack: (1d20+17)[*33*]
SR (1d20+20)[*35*]

----------


## Debatra

While she tends to be quick on her feet, she nonetheless has to wait for those in front of her to clear the narrow passage before acting.

*Spoiler*
Show

Initiative: (1d20+19)[*39*]

Delay until her turn to go down the ladder if necessary, which becomes acting immediately after the teleport happens.

Quickened True Casting, followed by a Slow spell targeting the Marilith and any other enemies she might happen to perceive. Will 25 negates.
Spell Resistance: (1d20+29)[*44*]

197/187
AC 43, T 33, FF 35, TFF 25
40% Miss Chance, Stoneskin (120/120), Spell Turning (remaining levels unknown)
See Invisibility, 120' Greater Arcane Sight, 90' Blindsense, Automatically know of all spellcasting with 60', can attempt to identify even if I can not perceive the components, once per day redirect/counter.
Most likely potential Immediate actions: Stay the Hand, Ring of Spell-Battle

----------


## ngilop

Tinac hurriedly chats out a spell for his allies, giving them a buffer of health for the upcoming battle with the half snake demon. Don't worry about cat for now, i can bring her back if we survive this fight! He shouts


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Initiative: (1d20+5)[*13*]
Casts mass heal, so that gives everybody 190 HP, any over your maximum become temporary HP that last 1 minute.

----------

